# Pocket Predator Shooting contest, fun, prizes and increased skills



## Bill Hays

Well Guys and Gals, it's TIME!

We're running the annual Pocket Predator summer shooting contest.

Because of the increased skill level of the slingshot shooting populace... the official target will reflect that now.

These contests are open to ANYBODY on the planet, no restrictions on location, age or sex.... Furthermore, you can use ANY type of rubber/latex powered weapon, slingbows, crossbow type slingshots, slingrifles, wrist braced slingshots, non wrist braced... It's an OPEN contest!

THE ONLY RESTRICTIONS ARE:
1) YOU CAN NOT USE LASERS OR ENHANCED OPTICS LIKE A MAGNIFIED SCOPE.

2) YOU MUST SUPPORT THE WEAPON YOURSELF, NO BENCHRESTS, PRONE SHOOTING OR RESTING THE ELBOWS ON A SOLID SURFACE.

SHOULDER STOCKS, WRIST BRACES, ARE ALLOWED... AND IF YOU WANT TO SHOOT WHILE SITTING DOWN, THAT'S FINE TOO.

TWO ways to win!
First prize is a TubeMaster Slingshot made from black, 1/2" thick ballistic rated G10, and entry into the every shooter's $50.00 drawing.
Second prize... The 2nd way to win... simply put up a video of you shooting at the target and under the conditions shown (you don't even have to hit the thing).... EVERY video counts as one entry and one chance to win another $50.00 drawing. A person can enter as many times as they wish, and every video counts as an entry!

Requirements to make it count as an official entry video:

One official target printed out from http://www.pocketpredator.com/MatchTargetSheet.pdf OR you can simply shoot at real matches placed a minimum of 2" apart.
A barrier of some sort, set at a minimum of 33' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand behind the barrier.
You must shoot 10 shots.
Ammo should be .60 cal and smaller, to big and the paper is punched to much to tell anything.
Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and legible in frame. It is also advisable to prove no video cutting by either playing a radio in the background, audible to the audience... or showing an analog clock in frame at the same time when shooting.

Contests start on the 1st of the Month and run to the last day of the Month, closing at 6 pm Central Standard Time of that day.

On the video, You must state your name and that you're shooting for, "the pocketpredator.com shooting contest". You must show the unpunched paper target OR the unbroken matches. If shooting at the paper target you must sign and date it before it can be official... if shooting at real matches, you must state your name and the date so that it is audible for the viewer. This is essential in a monthly contest so if a person gets a perfect target done... he wouldn't be able to enter the same video month after month, the date being there helps to prevent viewer confusion.

Also, the target and you standing behind the barrier must be in frame when videoing the shooting.

THERE IS ONE SPECIAL RULE... IF YOU ARE SHOOTING AT REAL MATCHES AND YOU GET ONE TO FIRE UP FROM YOUR SHOT, THAT IS WORTH 10 POINTS. OTHERWISE ALL MATCH HITS, BREAKS OR VISIBLE SCRAPES ARE WORTH 1 POINT. SHOOTING AT THE PAPER TARGET A MAXIMUM OF 10 POINTS IS POSSIBLE, BUT IF YOU ARE SHOOTING AT REAL MATCHES.. A MAXIMUM OF 100 POINTS IS _POSSIBLE!!!_








_







_



_



_
_



_


_http://www.pocketpredator.com/MatchTargetSheet.pdf_










In this case of a left handed shooter winning... then a right hand hold, solid black ballistic rated G10 piece will be used


----------



## Charles

Looks like fun! ... But it's going to be tough!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Looks like fun! ... But it's going to be tough!
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


I am looking forward to seeing what kind of crowd this draws. Should make for a fun competition and goods times.

Thanks for posting this Master Bill. I will try to give this a shot and hope I can fair half as good as you.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bill Hays

Yes, it should be a lot of fun... the last contests were a blast and I don't expect anything different this time!

Couple of notes... I won't be competing in this shoot... however I will compete in the last shoot for the year which will probably be October or November's contest, depending on the weather.

The last contest will be a Champion of Champion's contest and only winners from this and prior year's contest will be allowed to compete.... of course ANYONE can shoot along with the champions, but only the champion's scores will count.... There will be an extra special prize for the winner of that one.

Also, if you win a contest this year... you certainly can compete in more contests... but your score will not count towards winning. However you will be eligible for other prizes and of course you will be able to shoot in the Champion of Champion's Shootout.

AND it would be a good idea to post your videos in this thread so they will be found and seen easily!

Thanks and have fun!


----------



## treefork

Another great contribution to the forum!


----------



## Arturito

I like it ! count with me ... sure I will be not near the winner but will be a lot of fun, thanks Master Bill Hayes, I hope that we will have tons of videos to enjoy ! ... btw a pleasure watch you shooting butterfly ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## M.J

Woo hoo!

I love shooting contests!

I don't have any of those cool-guy strike anywheres but I do have plenty of regular matches, so I'll be shooting at those.

Thanks, Bill!!!


----------



## ash

Seems like a good excuse to find some fancy matches


----------



## Saderath

This is going to be a blast! Loving the challenge!


----------



## M.J

Can we start submitting vids before July 1st?


----------



## Bill Hays

M.J said:


> Can we start submitting vids before July 1st?


Certainly you can Mike... and they will count as well!

I just thought I'd announce a week early so as to allow people to have a little extra time if they wanted to get some real matches to shoot at... remember how hard it was for some to find the small plastic golf balls or the like in the past? Well I didn't want that to happen again.

Anyway, yes it is more than fine to post entries now... and they will count.

Remember Guys/Gals the more entries you make, the more chances you have at the money draw.... since each entry is like a ticket and all the tickets are put in a "hat"... shook up and a winner is chosen at random.

So even if you miss every match, or miss the paper entirely... you still have the same chance of winning money as the person who shoots a perfect score... the trick is quantity!


----------



## Falconthrust

Looks like I have to really practice if I'm going to even have a remote chance at placing in this contest. It's going to be fun!


----------



## M.J

Ok, here we go!

Two hits on this one, I expect to get a few more before the contest is over but this is an ok start.

Sorry about the "witness protection program" effect of the shelf blocking my face while I'm shooting, I'll figure it out for next time :iono:


----------



## 1912

M.J said:


> Ok, here we go!
> 
> Two hits on this one, I expect to get a few more before the contest is over but this is an ok start.
> 
> Sorry about the "witness protection program" effect of the shelf blocking my face while I'm shooting, I'll figure it out for next time :iono:


I always love your shooting style michael

nice start

P.S: i will post my entry soon!


----------



## 1912

Another question, in order to help those shooters (like me) who are gonna shoot at real matches,,,is it possible to paint the matches in order to make them more visible ?


----------



## Beanflip

I'm excited to participate in this again. Past contests did a lot to improve my shooting. Now I wish I would have dug my heals into getting a match to light.


----------



## Can-Opener

This looks like awesome fun! Not to be critical but the way beanflip set up his matches in a line above each other They are not two inches apart? it would be easy to shoot at the top one and hit the bottom one by mistake. by the two inch rule if this allowed thats how I will set up my matches?? Not trying to be a pain. But the line up is easier than the elevation control Could you please clarify this set up rule for me.


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking good Guys!

We've got:

MJ 1 vid, with 2 pts.

BeanFlip 1 vid, with 2 pts.

Don't worry, if we end up with a tie... we'll just King Harrod the slingshot!

JK... we'll figure something out I'm sure...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Reading the contest got me nervous! Will try to participate.

Looks very fun!!

SMS


----------



## M.J

One match-hit at a time...

The third hit didn't break the match off but it did graze it. Good enough, I suppose. I did a video with three hits where all were broken but I erased it :stupidcomp: .


----------



## Beanflip

Crap! I hit four and in my excitement forgot to show the tape measure.


----------



## BC-Slinger

My first stab at it I need to get me some matches.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## ash

It would be awesome and at the same time not awesome if someone managed to set their catch box on fire while scoring 100 points! :devil:

3/8" steel arrived today, matches are on the shopping list.


----------



## Bill Hays

Sweet shooting Guys!

We've got:

MJ 2 vid, with 3 pts.

BeanFlip 2 vid, with 4 pts

BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..

I've thought about it and if we end up with a tie.... then the tiebreaker will be, you get unlimited shots in a minute to get as many matches as you can.... if you want me to do a video on this I'll get it done... in fact I may need to as there are many non English speakers who might get confused on terminology....

Anyway, that's what I'm thinking for the tiebreaker if necessary...


----------



## dgui

I cannot see match sticks at 33 feet and I dont see how you can.


----------



## dgui

BC-Slinger said:


> My first stab at it I need to get me some matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


I bet your neighbors or nervous with a fifty caliber coming there way. Ha!


----------



## Charles

Heck ... you guys all had me in a panic ... you jumped the gun!

"Contests start on the 1st of the Month and run to the last day of the Month, closing at 6 pm Central Standard Time of that day."

I assumed this meant 1st of July.

Anyway ... if it ever stops drizzling, I am going to give this a try, believe it or not!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Ja, very nice shooting guys, I will wait all of you going up to give my strike LOL (just a joke), most probably I cannot see that thin line, but I will try it anyway, maybe with luck and intuition I can do 2 or more? ... maybe on next Sunday after the rain ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## 1912

Hey Bill, just an idea.

It would be fine that you show on first post a pic of the prize. I find it even more encouraging. Like you did past years when i won one month.

I'll try to post my entry asap. :wave:


----------



## johnthemarksman

i guess its time to go buy some strike anywhere matches.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## M.J

I'm still not going for head shots yet, I tend to break them off right in the middle.
Good shooting and a good solution to the "2in rule ".


----------



## Beanflip

I got a great little puff of smoke rising off the match today! I was so excited the next several shots suffered.  I don't know if its visible on the video. I didn't see it until it got above the white backdrop.


----------



## Jaximus

Beanflip, what do you have your matches sticking out of, buddy? I have a small catchbox and I'm trying to find a match holding solution. Whatever you're using seems to work pretty well. Is it... heatshrink?


----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> Beanflip, what do you have your matches sticking out of, buddy? I have a small catchbox and I'm trying to find a match holding solution. Whatever you're using seems to work pretty well. Is it... heatshrink?


Just some wire clamped between to boards,Loops bent on the ends to increase the diameter, and some scrap latex tubing. It gets them apart the required spacing and allows for easy change out and angle set.


----------



## Beanflip

5 hits! Starting 2nd from the left bottom row.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great show of skill my freind. You do not cease to keep amazing us with your slinging skills. I was kind of hoping you would keep it at 3 until I had a chance to catch up but now i really have to try hard this weekend to get some matches your making it so one needs a light.

Great job man Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

BC-Slinger said:


> Great show of skill my freind. You do not cease to keep amazing us with your slinging skills. I was kind of hoping you would keep it at 3 until I had a chance to catch up but now i really have to try hard this weekend to get some matches your making it so one needs a light.
> 
> Great job man Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


 Thanks BC. I am eager to see your efforts.


----------



## Beanflip

anic: :naughty: anic: :naughty: anic:

10 points! We had beautiful weather today so I've been shooting all day. I am stoked! I love the smell of matches! The action is at 1 minute.


----------



## Charles

Fantastic, BF!!!! Congratulations ... that is going to be tough to beat. (But stop chuckling!!! You make the rest of us feel bad!) :rofl: :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Badd a ss Bean congratulations .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## ash

Fun!

You were never going to hit another with that grin on your face


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting Beanflip!


----------



## 1912

Awesome shooting Beanflip

Hard to beat (obviously) but NOT impossible...


----------



## Beanflip

gaboxolo said:


> Awesome shooting Beanflip
> 
> Hard to beat (obviously) but NOT impossible...


 I know I have to keep working with a shooter like you and all the others competitors in the mix. You are a champion, I am an amateur.


----------



## Thornbottom

AWESOME BEANFLIP!! Great shootin' dude!


----------



## ash

*considers making a slingshot capable of firing a phosphorous coated tennis ball*


----------



## Bill Hays

Alrighty then!

Excellent Mike! That makes you one of only a small handful of shooters who've been able to capture that on video.... and did you or anyone else happen to notice that pretty much EVERY shot you've taken would have been inside the bullseye if shooting at a standard target? On that video where you put the paper behind the matches it's real easy to see just how awesome your shooting has become. Almost every shot you take would be inside a 2.25" bull, with many "X" shots as well.

Three years ago if someone would have told me that it's possible to do the kind of things we're doing as far as accuracy is concerned now days... I probably would have thought they were more than a little crazy! Yet here we are...

So I guess the lesson to be learned is... quit dwelling on what's not possible and just get out there and do it anyway!

MJ 2 vid, with 3 pts.

BeanFlip 5 vid, with 10 pts

BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..

Okay guys, the prize for this month's shoot is going to be (and believe me it's MUCH nicer than the picture):










If a left handed shooter ends up winning, then a substitution will be made using a solid black ballistic rated G10 piece.


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooting Beanflip
> 
> Hard to beat (obviously) but NOT impossible...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have to keep working with a shooter like you and all the others competitors in the mix. You are a champion, I am an amateur.
Click to expand...

Mike, Mike... Mike... Man don't discount your own abilities!

Just because you don't happen to live near where slingshot competitions are held... and it's a MAJOR inconvenience to travel a 1000 miles or so... does not mean you are an "amateur" compared to a Pro!

That's one of the big reasons we have this contest in the first place.... I want shooters from all over the world to be able to compete on even terms... seeing who is the best of the best... what type of slingshots they use, how they use them... so forth and so on... allowing us ALL to glean kernels of wisdom and technique from all over the planet!

And remember Mike... you've won an international contest yourself before, just as Gaboloxo did... so you're not an inferior shooter Man, if anything... you're peers!


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking over the thread I see where Gaboxolo asks if it's okay to paint the matches so that they're easier to see.... if there are no objections, I don't see a problem with this... so long as the matches remain the same size.

Of course if anyone objects... let your objections be known now, or forever hold your piece!


----------



## Arturito

Ha ha NICE man !!! first striking match !!! awesome !!! you have raised the bar really really high ...

congrats Bean !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## M.J

Nice Job Beanflip!!!

Hope you like your new member title


----------



## Imperial

some great shooting on here. beanflip, youve come a long way- congrats on the match strike and the shooting skills youve built up to so far- wow!


----------



## GrayWolf

It's not a light, but I'm happy with 2 hits. It gives me a starting place.


----------



## Charles

Good shooting GW!!! Even when you missed, it did not look like you missed by much.

I may try a video tomorrow. I was out doing a little practice today with real matches. I got 5 ... from 20 feet .... in 35 shots ... :rofl:

Using some special math, which is too advanced for most folks, I calculate that I should be able to go 0 for 10 at 10 meters!!! Hopefully I will prove my claim tomorrow!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> Nice Job Beanflip!!!
> 
> Hope you like your new member title


How did you do that? The dark side of the force?


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> Alrighty then!
> 
> Excellent Mike! That makes you one of only a small handful of shooters who've been able to capture that on video.... and did you or anyone else happen to notice that pretty much EVERY shot you've taken would have been inside the bullseye if shooting at a standard target? On that video where you put the paper behind the matches it's real easy to see just how awesome your shooting has become. Almost every shot you take would be inside a 2.25" bull, with many "X" shots as well.
> 
> Three years ago if someone would have told me that it's possible to do the kind of things we're doing as far as accuracy is concerned now days... I probably would have thought they were more than a little crazy! Yet here we are...
> 
> So I guess the lesson to be learned is... quit dwelling on what's not possible and just get out there and do it anyway!
> 
> MJ 2 vid, with 3 pts.
> 
> BeanFlip 5 vid, with 10 pts
> 
> BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
> 
> Okay guys, the prize for this month's shoot is going to be (and believe me it's MUCH nicer than the picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a left handed shooter ends up winning, then a substitution will be made using a solid black ballistic rated G10 piece.


----------



## GrayWolf

A little improvement. I think I need to up the speed a little to have a chance of getting a light (that first shot was a little low I only had 10 rounds with me so I wouldn't get disqualified by shooting extra. :slap That will give me something to do tonight.


----------



## Beanflip

Since getting that first match to light my confidence has skyrocketed! Here is an improvement. "Oh yes, she will be mine, she will be mine."


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting Bean!! Keep raising that bar.


----------



## Beanflip

Lighting a match is super addictive. I love it.


----------



## Bill Hays

Yes... it can be addictive!

Once you've done your first it seems like you have to keep doing it... over and over... it really never gets old!

Here's the updated leaderboard, awesome going guys!

MJ 2 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 6 vid, with 13 pts (He's had two match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 2 vid, with 3 pts.


----------



## GrayWolf

Another 3 pointer....I'm not getting anywhere, but it sure is fun! :naughty:


----------



## jodigirl

All hail the Fire King


----------



## GrayWolf

I finally got on a good run and the battery died. This probably won't count as I couldn't prove my distance, but I'm still very happy with it. This is the 2nd time today that the camera got me (yeah, I know...if it isn't on camera it didn't happen :neener: ). I finally got one to light, after a few tries, and when I went to watch it, the HUGE smile on my face went blank when all there was on the SD card was error messages for all of them. Oh well, it was still fun, and kept me motivated all day.






Sorry for all the poor videos, I have shadows over the catchbox or when I stand in the garage and the camera doesn't like them.


----------



## M.J

What slingshot are you using, GW?


----------



## GrayWolf

The past 2 days I've been using several different ones, I have used A Bill Hays Tubeshot (the one I got from you), two different models from AKM, a couple from Devoman, and several from SimpleShot. I have been most consistent lately with the poly Axiom from Nathan...also the one I used to get 5 hits. I put new bands on last night (.03 latex cut 3/4" to 1/2" and 6" tie to tie, with a 5/8" ruby SuperSure pouch from Ray) and it seemed to work for me today. Now if I could just figure out how to run a camera, I'll be in good shape :banghead:


----------



## GrayWolf

Last one for the day...I promise. It was only one hit...but it was a good one! :devil:


----------



## johnthemarksman

nice shooting gray wolf


----------



## GrayWolf

johnthemarksman said:


> nice shooting gray wolf


Thank you very much


----------



## Bill Hays

Excellent going Guys!

Here's the updated leaderboard:

MJ 2 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 6 vid, with 13 pts (He's had two match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 5 vid, with 10 pts. (another match lighter!)

Amazing we've already had three match lights and it's only July the 2nd.... maybe the contest is to easy?!

Seriously though, amazing shooting... words escape me.


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Last one for the day...I promise. It was only one hit...but it was a good one! :devil:


Good shooting man. There will be no rest for me.


----------



## Curtis

Hey guys, I decided that I'd give this contest a try to challenge myself and hopefully improve my skills... It turns out I impressed myself on my first match shooting adventure!






Sorry about the noise, there's a highway just behind my house and my mom decided that the perfect time to cut the grass was when I decided to film my first slingshot video, lol.


----------



## GrayWolf

Curtis...nice shooting!! These small targets are a lot of fun.

Beanflip....I'm coming for ya!! :neener:


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting, and welcome another Canuk to the forum!

I did a bunch of shooting today, but veered off onto targets trying to decide which slingshot and which ammo to use. Hope to make a video tomorrow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys and gals,
Congrats to the match lighters! You guys are amazing!!! While I did make a match holder it took me 28 shoots to hit a match. The I hit another in 4 shots then another in 4 shots THEN I went 56 dry. So I decided to start with the paper. Guess I will have a shot at most improved if I stay at it.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Whoaaa, getting interesting ... more competitors! I know there have been other forum competitions but this is first time for me following this SS contest event regularly. This should be on a sports TV channel with voice over commentators!


----------



## Curtis

Here are a couple pictures to help determine my score..









The hit on the left is the match with the broken end on the right in the next picture.


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, great start! Must be nice to have someone willing to do the camera work. Keep shooting and scores and fun level will go up fast.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Curtis and can opener, great job guys! I am so glad to see more members participate. The Picklebone is a cool looking slinger.

Curtis, competing in these contests has greatly improved my shooting. I was right where you are bud. The contest makes me dig my heels in and shoot, shoot,shoot!

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Curtis

Thanks for the compliments guys! This after this contest I'll have to take a run at a few qualifier badges.


----------



## Charles

Can Opener .... believe me, I KNOW about the 56 run of misses ... I am sure I topped that yesterday! I suspect I will be the first to have no shame and post a 0 ... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Curtis

Hey guys, here's a second attempt..






I'm getting closer to a light! I hit another match head in practice just before I started filming.


----------



## Arturito

Congrats Curtis and canopener, great job ! ... canopener your catty is an awesome beauty, very original ! great craftsman ...

this week end I will start warming up on paper and filming, then when finish the matches holder if luck helps me a flame, most probably not LOL ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting Bean!!! I know you will have 2 lights before the month is out. I better go stock up on matches......before you use them all :neener:


----------



## Charles

All right you guys ... Just so no one else will feel intimidated, here is my first effort ... a perfect 0 for 10!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Beanflip is so close to lighting two!!!! Awesome! I am still on the paper. I think I got a little tighter group this time. If anyone wonders I am aiming for the center match. LOL!!!!! Maybe this one is a zero I don't known how that tear is judged. Having fun and hoping to improve more in the future. Thanks for all the encouragement. Here my second attempt.


----------



## Can-Opener

Charles said:


> Can Opener .... believe me, I KNOW about the 56 run of misses ... I am sure I topped that yesterday! I suspect I will be the first to have no shame and post a 0 ... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I think I tied your zero!!!


----------



## Charles

It is funny watching myself shoot in that video. I was so anxious to get it done. I can see that I was flipping the fork at every shot ... trying the throw the ammo at those matches!!! What a bonehead! You would think I would know better by now ... heavy sigh ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash

Matches are in the house! Not strike anywhere ones, but I may have a go as transferring some striker powder to the tips. 450 attempts coming up


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> Matches are in the house! Not strike anywhere ones, but I may have a go as transferring some striker powder to the tips. 450 attempts coming up


Go for it Ash! I cannot get the "real" strike anywhere matches here. I too have been thinking about beefing up the strike-ability of the local matches ... Youtube videos are pretty good showing how. But first I have to hit the dang things .....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Thanks guys ! this is turning so amusing! unfortunately due job I don't have time next 2 days, ... is just I can't wait to show my 0 ! ... LOL!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ash

Charles said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matches are in the house! Not strike anywhere ones, but I may have a go as transferring some striker powder to the tips. 450 attempts coming up
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it Ash! I cannot get the "real" strike anywhere matches here. I too have been thinking about beefing up the strike-ability of the local matches ... Youtube videos are pretty good showing how. But first I have to hit the dang things .....
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

I made six matches and got four of them to strike on 600 grit sandpaper, but two of them took several perfectly aligned strikes to light up. It works, but perhaps not as reliably as the real thing. I'll try some more tomorrow and see what else they can be struck upon.

Practice went ok. Aim small, miss small seems to be as true a saying as the come.


----------



## Beanflip

No improvement, but a light.


----------



## Charles

Darn it, you folks ... this competition is getting too heavily weighted by the big scores. It is time for us also-rans to weigh in.

I went out this morning and managed to score 1 ... did it twice ... oh, well, better than yesterday.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Charles

Amazing how I can be pleased with something so minimal. Went out after lunch and switched slingshots ... yeah, I know ... I should just stick to one. I had been shooting my Buddleia Buddy natural, which I described elsewhere. But I switched it for that nice fork Stej made for me for the Xmas in July exchange. Then I managed to get 2 out of ten.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Curtis said:


> Hey guys, here's a second attempt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting closer to a light! I hit another match head in practice just before I started filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG


I think you will find it impossible to light those matches we get here in Canada. I have clipped the heads several times as you show, and no strike ... I have shot them from an air pistol against a brick and shot them with a pellet from an air pistol and no light. As a childish maneuver, I used to strike matches on the seat of my jeans, but I cannot do it with the ones I buy locally. My suggestion is that you check on Youtube for videos on how to make your own "strike anywhere" matches ... just beef up the heads of the matches you have following the instructions. Then I think you will have a better chance at a strike.

Looking for more videos by you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Stealing some time to my job this afternoon here is my first attempt, I barely saw the thin lines, next attempt I will use my glasses LOL ...






at least one !!! now seen the following pic with the balls over the target maybe 2 ? (the cardboard hole shrinks)









this week end I will try with real matches, same as Charles said common matches here does not ignite even hitting the "head" so I don't expect a flame ...

I hope I will do better ???

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, Arturo!!! Welcome to the "competition". I do not consider myself competing with anyone but myself. As always, it is a pleasure to see you shoot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Charles said:


> Good shooting, Arturo!!! Welcome to the "competition". I do not consider myself competing with anyone but myself. As always, it is a pleasure to see you shoot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hey Charles you are doing quite well my friend, for me was also a pleasure watching your shooting (for the first time), same as you I don't consider myself a "competitor", I do it just for fun !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

I hit a real match but not the one I was aiming at. LOL!!!!!!!Way to go Beanflip!!! Keep at it.
Arturo Love to watch you shoot. I like your style! Charles now you gonna inspire me to try a different slinger!!! Lots of luck!!!!Sorry about the sun glare. I'll get it in the shade tommorow.


----------



## Arturito

Wow a real match canopener, congrats ! seen the cardboard behind very close misses ! good job and again lovely pickebone ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip....keep up the great shooting, the 2nd light will be there.

Charles...nice shooting. For someone who 'doesn't compete', you do it very well.

Curtis...keep after it, with hits like those, the lights will come.

Arturito...great shooting. I love your range, it looks very peaceful.

Can-Opener...very good shooting.

It's cool to see all the videos and put faces and voices with the names. I hope a lot more of the members get involved.

Thanks again Bill for putting on this contest.


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, Can-Opener. Very relaxed. I hope to get a match tomorrow, myself. Loving that picklebone.


----------



## leon13

Can-Opener said:


> I hit a real match but not the one I was aiming at. LOL!!!!!!!Way to go Beanflip!!! Keep at it.
> Arturo Love to watch you shoot. I like your style! Charles now you gonna inspire me to try a different slinger!!! Lots of luck!!!!Sorry about the sun glare. I'll get it in the shade tommorow.


nice video and by the way that is a very nice " traveling ammo collector " could u do a description that one u made looks perfect to me.

cheers


----------



## Charles

Good job, CO!!! I think we real match shooters have a tougher time ... and all us guys over 65 should get a multiplier on our scores ... say about 10 X ???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's the updated scoreboard:

MJ 2 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 9 vid, with 13 pts (He's had FIVE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 5 vid, with 10 pts. (another match lighter!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 3 vid, with 1 pts.
Charles, 4 vid, 2 pts.
Arturito, 1 vid, 3 pts.

Absolutely spectacular guys... as you continue to develop Super Focus I expect to see even more cool, errrr... HOT Shots!

And that's what you're doing, by forcing yourself to focus on extremely small targets, all the sudden large targets are really easy to hit... one of the greatest tips in shooting, and I mentioned this several years ago, don't shoot at the can... pick a letter on the can and shoot at the center of that instead... you'll miss far less often. It's all just a matter of perception and focus.

Focus comes from learning to concentrate your mind... and very few things are better at concentrating your focus than shooting at matches.

Perception is whether you see something as achievable by yourself... notice that lighting matches is fairly easy for Beanflip now... before the contest I think he pretty well psyched himself out of being able to do it... but now it's a lot more common and achievable... he did it, therefore it's doable, and now he can do it!

As the contest goes forward I'm pretty sure we'll see more and more shooters who all the sudden realize they're not quite as bad as they thought... and that includes you to Charles... what your missing the matches by an inch or two at most? Well that puts pretty much everything you've shot inside a standard bullseye then... you're already better than you thought... perception and focus are the major factors, form and technique are secondary.

Speaking of form and technique... the actual way in which one holds a slingshot doesn't matter near as much as how you release... take a look at your own videos guys, I suggest that for those of you who are not utilizing a fixed anchor or cheek weld, to consider pulling the bands slightly back and away from the shot dead in line as you release. By concentrating on your release you'll hopefully be less likely to prematurely move your fork holding hand...

Unless you're shooting with a forced flip, your fork holding hand should not move at all until AFTER the shot is released... and I'm seeing a few that are compensating for the "recoil" of the bands, anticipating it, moving ever so slightly right before the release...

Well, that's enough pontificating for one day... Guys and Gals, get out there and have fun while increasing your skills to almost surreal levels... because by taking on this challenge you've already decided to get better. It doesn't matter if you win or not... what matters is you having fun while increasing your skill levels!


----------



## Jaximus

Thanks a lot, Bill. Sage advice, for sure. Here's my entry:






I got 2 hits. The first was just a nic and left a little dimple in the end of the match. I think I can see it on the video, but obviously you have the final ruling.

I've got to ask, though, what brand strike-anywhere matches are you guys using that are getting lights? I've gotten quite a few head hits in practice and cannot get a light. Of course, I can barely light those green-tips by hand, so I'm not sure if it's even feasible to light one with a lead ball.

Anyway, thanks again, Bill.

Edit: Dang, look at my gut. This is what happens when you're forced to quit powerlifting and you don't change your eating habits, boys and girls. Jenny Craig here I come, haha.


----------



## Beanflip

Good shooting Jax. Have you considered a mirror set up for your videos?

Upon testing my matches, I found that the Penly Strike anywhere are far better than the Diamond matches I have. I reviewed some of Bills videos for tips and testing them was vital. 
Good luck!


----------



## Jaximus

Beanflip said:


> Good shooting Jax. Have you considered a mirror set up for your videos?
> 
> Upon testing my matches, I found that the Penly Strike anywhere are far better than the Diamond matches I have. I reviewed some of Bills videos for tips and testing them was vital.
> Good luck!


I considered a mirror setup for about 10 seconds, then steam started coming out of my ears and I decided I better stop, haha. Is there a tutorial around for setting something like that up, or is it trial and error? Even just a solid picture of the one you're using would help me out.

Hold up, you're using Penley matches? That's essentially cheating. Those things will light up for a stiff breeze. I call for a redo of this entire competition! Haha, thanks, Beanflip. I guess I'm off to Amazon to buy some Penleys and one of those mirrors that make you look slimmer to hook up to my camera.


----------



## Charles

Beanflip said:


> I reviewed some of Bills videos for tips and testing them was vital.


The trouble I find is that after I test a match, it will not strike anymore .... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Jaximus...great shooting, and cool catchbox! here is a link to Beanflip's camera mod for using a mirror. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23383-mod-for-camera-mount-mirror-set-up/

It helped me to come up with my version, which is not as streamlined as his. I hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener

Great shooting Jaximus! Ok now this match thing is getting out of hand!!! First off I buy strike the box matches not knowing that all wood matches were not alike.I got three big boxes of thoes bad boys. Then I figure out the strike anywhere are different.
got one box of thoes babies. Now I need to get penley strike anywhere. This is just to much fun! If I get a hit I want that thing to light up.
Thanks for the shooting tips Bill. Now I have some ideas as to what I need to work on!! Yea! I been kinda wondering around in the dark. I see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!!
You guys using your Phones to film with? I got to up my tech skills. Heres my entry for the day.


----------



## Beanflip

Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, Can-Opener, you can't get much closer than that and still miss. I would have been inspecting the edges of those matches for even the tiniest amount of damage, haha.

Beanflip, the only places I've been able to find them are amazon and ebay.

http://www.amazon.com/Penley-Strike-Anywhere-Matches-Boxes/dp/B00CKBRSUW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1373126532&sr=8-2&keywords=penley+strike+anywhere+matches

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-BOXES-OF-PENLEY-STRIKE-ANYWHERE-MATCHES-250-MATCHES-PER-BOX-/261207593757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd12f931d

respectively.

Oh, BTW, Thanks for those links, GrayWolf. I might be able to get something together here in the next few days if my back will cooperate.


----------



## LostMarbles

Cool contest and great shooting everyone! Looks like fun! I'll have to try shooting some matches one day after seeing this thread.

Some of the mental aspects remind me of a part in the book Tao Sports on visualization:

"Perhaps one of the most convincing pieces of research to verify the power of imagery in sport was an experiment performed with two groups of basketball players who were trying to improve their free-throw percentage. One group shot one hundred free throws every day for three weeks; the other group simply visualized doing the same. The study found that the visualizing group showed significant improvement over those who actually shot the ball."


----------



## Rayshot

Here is not my first video but the first I posted. I had made one with the paper targets but once a match was lit I had to go with strike anywhere matches. That too I tried but the set up was very distracting as the matches would get rattled loose, bad for verification.

I took the experience of other's match set ups. Today was my first time with a solid well functioning set up.

This vid is the second and a half video today.

First; was 3 hits.

Second; I had 2 hits and my bands broke so had to stop the vid.

Third; one light and one hit

Tried a few more videos and only got hits.

Strategically next time get a light early then build up the hits.


----------



## Rayshot

I do want to say great shooting everybody. Way to go Beanflip!

I aiming at multiple match lights in a 10 shot string.


----------



## Beanflip

I've been waiting for your entry Ray. Nice job.


----------



## Arturito

My second entry on paper, next entries will be with real "easy flame" matches, and I need to install a mirror














Cheers

Arturo


----------



## M.J

Two more vids, same result: three hits. One of them was really close!


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?


There is an ebay seller that will take offers..http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189815508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1276wt_706

I just ordered 5 boxes :naughty:. I'm curious to see how much difference it makes, if any. The ones I have now (diamond greenlight) have worked, but they are a couple of years old. If nothing else, I'll have enough for a long time.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ebay seller that will take offers..http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189815508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1276wt_706
> 
> I just ordered 5 boxes :naughty:. I'm curious to see how much difference it makes, if any. The ones I have now (diamond greenlight) have worked, but they are a couple of years old. If nothing else, I'll have enough for a long time.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

 What kind of deal did you get? $8 each?


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ebay seller that will take offers..http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189815508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1276wt_706
> 
> I just ordered 5 boxes :naughty:. I'm curious to see how much difference it makes, if any. The ones I have now (diamond greenlight) have worked, but they are a couple of years old. If nothing else, I'll have enough for a long time.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of deal did you get? $8 each?
Click to expand...

I offered $6 each for 5 boxes...if I run out of these, then I'll try $5....all they can say is no.


----------



## Can-Opener

Here is my video of today's attempts. Nothing exciting as I got another 0. The real excitement came for me after the video. I realized I had made my bands to long for the way my shooting was evolving. I was trying to shoot semi butterfly and all of a sudden I figured out that I was anchoring just behind my ear well shot of the semi butterfly I had been thinking I was doing. So I figured this is my natural anchor point. I came up and shortened my bands and went back down to check it out. I did very well broke one match and skimmed two more but no lights. I hope it works as well tomorrow! So now I want them penley matches.
Also rigged up my first tubes. Tex mediums tube on my Pickle Bone so I can try that also. Lots of fun! I am working on the mirror thing also.
Nice shooting Arturo and MJ!


----------



## Can-Opener

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ebay seller that will take offers..http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189815508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1276wt_706
> 
> I just ordered 5 boxes :naughty:. I'm curious to see how much difference it makes, if any. The ones I have now (diamond greenlight) have worked, but they are a couple of years old. If nothing else, I'll have enough for a long time.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of deal did you get? $8 each?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offered $6 each for 5 boxes...if I run out of these, then I'll try $5....all they can say is no.
Click to expand...

Gray Wolf thats 1250 matches? wholly cow! I just sent her an offer for 2 boxes for $10.00


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ebay seller that will take offers..http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189815508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1276wt_706
> 
> I just ordered 5 boxes :naughty:. I'm curious to see how much difference it makes, if any. The ones I have now (diamond greenlight) have worked, but they are a couple of years old. If nothing else, I'll have enough for a long time.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of deal did you get? $8 each?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offered $6 each for 5 boxes...if I run out of these, then I'll try $5....all they can say is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gray Wolf thats 1250 matches? wholly cow! I just sent her an offer for 2 boxes for $10.00
Click to expand...

I never do anything half way . I just got my supply of 5000 marbles...and my slingshot collection is reaching toward the 100 mark...all in just over a year of getting into this great sport. Even without this contest, I would be trying to light matches, cut cards (I'm a casino dealer, so I have more than a few of those around) or taping up washers and trying to shoot through them. I like to try different targets to keep things interesting...for me, paper just isn't that much fun. If I can find a place to go, I'm going to try some aerial targets. I'll try to get video so everyone can have a good laugh.

As for the mirror rig...Hobby Lobby is where I found the small mirrors, and the magnets. Let me know if there is any way I can help.

Todd


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Intrusive big brother state restricting strike anywhere matches? :cursin: Much harder to find & can get pricey, I see. I have diamond brand from few years ago. I did not know that stick matches could go stale. Probably best to store them in air tight sealed plastic bag. Here's one on ebay (as of Jul 7) for the diamond brand ... the prices seem to vary though ....

http://compare.ebay.com/like/321022941559?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## Beanflip

Can-Opener said:


> Here is my video of today's attempts. Nothing exciting as I got another 0. The real excitement came for me after the video. I realized I had made my bands to long for the way my shooting was evolving. I was trying to shoot semi butterfly and all of a sudden I figured out that I was anchoring just behind my ear well shot of the semi butterfly I had been thinking I was doing. So I figured this is my natural anchor point. I came up and shortened my bands and went back down to check it out. I did very well broke one match and skimmed two more but no lights. I hope it works as well tomorrow! So now I want them penley matches.
> Also rigged up my first tubes. Tex mediums tube on my Pickle Bone so I can try that also. Lots of fun! I am working on the mirror thing also.
> Nice shooting Arturo and MJ!


 I am thrilled to hear the discoveries you are making and the enthusiasm you are gaining for shooting. I learn a lot and become a better shooter every time I participate. Keep it up!


----------



## ash

Why do strike anywhere matches even still exist, anyway? Is there genuine non-trick fire-lighting scenario where they are superior to safety matches?


----------



## Can-Opener

GrayWolf said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a good source for the Penley strike anywhere matches?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ebay seller that will take offers..http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189815508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1276wt_706
> 
> I just ordered 5 boxes :naughty:. I'm curious to see how much difference it makes, if any. The ones I have now (diamond greenlight) have worked, but they are a couple of years old. If nothing else, I'll have enough for a long time.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of deal did you get? $8 each?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offered $6 each for 5 boxes...if I run out of these, then I'll try $5....all they can say is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gray Wolf thats 1250 matches? wholly cow! I just sent her an offer for 2 boxes for $10.00
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never do anything half way . I just got my supply of 5000 marbles...and my slingshot collection is reaching toward the 100 mark...all in just over a year of getting into this great sport. Even without this contest, I would be trying to light matches, cut cards (I'm a casino dealer, so I have more than a few of those around) or taping up washers and trying to shoot through them. I like to try different targets to keep things interesting...for me, paper just isn't that much fun. If I can find a place to go, I'm going to try some aerial targets. I'll try to get video so everyone can have a good laugh.
> 
> As for the mirror rig...Hobby Lobby is where I found the small mirrors, and the magnets. Let me know if there is any way I can help.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

I got the mirror thing under control. I make kaleidoscopes for a living and I use front surface mirror for that and it will work extremely well for this application. I am more worried about hitting the camera with a bad bounce. I am using my wife and her ipad to film with. So going to make a shield for the ipad just to be safe.  I am tech challenged the videos from the iphone they only fill 1/3 the screen. This weekend I am visiting my son and he will help me he is a tech genius. So I will get this all sorted out.Thanks for the help offer.


----------



## ash

Got a light on my first shot today!

The practice shot before I set up the camera. :lol:


----------



## Arturito

Can-Opener, I use effective band length of 30cm for 3/4 butterfly ... maybe will work for you also ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Can-Opener said:


> Here is my video of today's attempts. Nothing exciting as I got another 0. The real excitement came for me after the video. I realized I had made my bands to long for the way my shooting was evolving. I was trying to shoot semi butterfly and all of a sudden I figured out that I was anchoring just behind my ear well shot of the semi butterfly I had been thinking I was doing. So I figured this is my natural anchor point. I came up and shortened my bands and went back down to check it out. I did very well broke one match and skimmed two more but no lights. I hope it works as well tomorrow! So now I want them penley matches.
> Also rigged up my first tubes. Tex mediums tube on my Pickle Bone so I can try that also. Lots of fun! I am working on the mirror thing also.
> Nice shooting Arturo and MJ!


btw, with that nice grouping is good enough to go for the 5/5 qualification badge ha ha ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Can Opener,

Just turn the iPhone horizontal when filming.


----------



## Charles

Great shooting all of you ... Ash, what a pain to miss that light!!! I hope to get in some more shooting today. And I am going to make some "easy strike" matches. With all you guys getting strikes, I just have to try it. I guess I would probably do better to make an "easy strike" backstop!!! :devil: :devil: :devil:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito

ha ha ... I did a PERFECT 0 this morning ... I will try again this afternoon ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bill Hays

Alright Guys.... that's some impressive shooting right there!

I've thought about it and I've decided that anyone with a score of 10 or better deserves to be rewarded for it.... soooo, the top shooter gets the Custom slingshot and the rest of the better than perfect, 10 points or more shooters, will receive a TubeMaster Sniper in 1/2" thick ballistic rated G10.... and I've got some special caps ordered for all the 10 or better shooters as well.

What this means is... to earn a slingshot and a cap all you have to do is get 10 of the matches on the printed sheet, or get 10 for 10 match hits... OR simply light one standard strike anywhere match.

BTW, I've tried all sorts of strike anywhere and Canada does have some that work just fine... Redbird Strike Anywhere Matches work about the same as Penleys do, and Diamond strike anywhere... well I think they light just a tad easier than the Penley matches (you don't have to be quite so precise it seems)

Of course EVERY video entry is entered in the money draw as well... so the 10 points or better thing doesn't affect that!

Here's the updated leaderboard:

MJ 4 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 9 vid, with 13 pts (He's had FIVE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 5 vid, with 10 pts. (another match lighter!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 5 vid, with 1 pts.
Charles, 4 vid, 2 pts.
Arturito, 2 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 1 vid, 2 pts.
RayShot, 1 vid, 11 pts. (another match lighter!)

Another thing I was thinking about... on the forum here we have "badges"... well for stuff like cutting cards and lighting matches there should be some sort of special badge as well.... something to think about for the badge maker guy/s out there!


----------



## Vetryan15

Great shooting everyone. I will b trying out next time. Gotta beef up my skills before I try it. Hopefully this will b a reoccurring contest throughout the year, or even different variations each much.


----------



## Bill Hays

Yes there will be variations... shooting the same thing over and over can get stagnant.... so the next will be card faces and edges... 1 point for hitting the face, or 5 points for a full card cut.... 10 shots in all, max of 50 points


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> BTW, I've tried all sorts of strike anywhere and Canada does have some that work just fine... Redbird Strike Anywhere Matches work about the same as Penleys do, and Diamond strike anywhere... well I think they light just a tad easier than the Penley matches (you don't have to be quite so precise it seems)
> 
> Another thing I was thinking about... on the forum here we have "badges"... well for stuff like cutting cards and lighting matches there should be some sort of special badge as well.... something to think about for the badge maker guy/s out there!


Redbird is what I have tried locally, and I can say that they are not as easy to light as the matches I used to get ... can't strike them on my jeans, can't light them firing from a pellet gun, can't light them shooting them with a pellet gun. Now, maybe mine are just old. I will pick up a fresh box and try again.

As for the badges ... personally I think that is a great idea, and I am looking into it. I am suggesting a badge for a complete card cut at 10 meters or more and a badge for a match light at 10 meters or more. I will keep you posted.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

I just did a quick check on the internet ... seems a lot of other folks do not think the Red Bird strike anywhere matches are much good:

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/83973-The-sad-state-of-strike-anywhere-matches

I will try a fresh box in any case.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Yeah, I think a badge is deserved for lighting these modern strike anywhere matches. These are quite different, MUCH harder to light up than the ones I used as a kid.

Back then I used Ohio Blue Tips and or Diamonds... and one time I lit 6 in a row with my pellet rifle... these matches we use today, even with a perfect hit sometimes they won't light up and the best I've managed with them is 3 out of 10 with my pellet rifle and 2 out 10 with my slingshot.

In the old days, if you dropped a match just right it could light up and one of the fun things to do was to try and throw them just right... with these modern matches you can't do that... so they're safer, but not as much fun for skills shooters.


----------



## M.J

That does it... I WILL light a match before this is over!

I'm close, I'll get there sometime in the next couple weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaximus

Yeah, now I'm determined to get a light. That's exceptionally generous of you, Bill. It's definitely got me motivated to get a light.

Now I'm of to build an idol to Hephaestus.


----------



## Arturito

entry #3, with real matches, I got 1 hit in the "head", but not the appropriate match and holding system ... anyway here it is






it was afternoon late, but I discovered how to set the sensor of the camera, next video will be better

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, Arturo! I love to hear the swish of your bands when you shoot. Those real matches are indeed tough. I am waiting for my videos to load from my shooting today.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Charles said:


> Good shooting, Arturo! I love to hear the swish of your bands when you shoot. Those real matches are indeed tough. I am waiting for my videos to load from my shooting today.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles, I also like the swish ha ha ... anyway I was doing as fast I could as I am not competing with the BIG DOGS (just having fun and playing) also takes 1 hour per minute the upload (slow), tomorrow I will do another try with better light, I shoot this target better than the paper ... LOL I had a pair of ricochets hitting the matches base ...

I will stay here to watch your shooting ....

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Today I thought I would test drive that Alley Cat from Jack Koehler. I fired about 3 shots with .50 lead, but that was way too heavy for the bands I had on it. I then fired about 10 shots with 3/8 inch lead, and it seemed to handle that quite well. So I thought I would go for the matches again. First time I got 2 for 10, and second time I only got 1. I had some trouble with glare off of the fork tips, which made aiming a bit of a chore. When the sun got at a lower angle, it was just too hard to see what I was shooting. Here are the videos.











Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I got home today about 6 o'clock and went back to work......at shooting.


----------



## Jaximus

You got robbed, Beanflip. Shoulda been 2 lights. Nice shooting, brother.


----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> You got robbed, Beanflip. Shoulda been 2 lights. Nice shooting, brother.


Thanks man. In an earlier attempt I hit three heads and no lights.


----------



## Charles

Because the angle of the sun was bad, I was getting a lot of glare from the fork tips of my new Alley Cat slingshot. So, to thwart the sun, I went back to the slingshot Stej made for me and .50 caliber lead ball. Alas, in two attempts, I managed to get only 1 match each time. Here are another couple of videos.











Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, Bean. I am sure you will get 2 lights before long!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting Bean! You gonna get a hot streak and light up three or four  Here is my entry for the day. I actually have a hit on a previous video but I got a little excited and said a bit of a naughty word so did not publish that.  I gotta try the iphone sideways now. The ipad won't zoom in.


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting everyone!! I'm jealous of everyone getting to shoot so much the past couple of days. Looks like everyone is having a ton of fun.

Rayshot...congrats on getting the light!!

Charles...I'm hoping you get a light with a match you work on...if anyone can do it, it will be you.

Arturito and Can-Opener...you both are soooo close....keep after it.

Beanflip....nice shooting!! But if you keep it up you are going to get arrested for adding to the global warming :neener:.


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Charles...I'm hoping you get a light with a match you work on...if anyone can do it, it will be you.


Thanks for your confidence ... although I'm afraid I do not share it!! :rofl:

Bill seems to think that Redbird matches (available here) are equivalent to the Penleys. So I will make a proper match lighting setup and stick with them for a while. If I get a bunch of head hits and no lights, then I will doctor them a bit. And if that does not work, I may well just cheat ... put a piece of nichrome wire against the back of the match and have a confederate set it off when I shoot!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:

Just kidding!!! But if I do decide to use doctored matches, I will let everyone know ... I do not want to make it easier on myself than others have it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Got a couple videos on the way. I've gotta say, frustration is starting to seep in.









I'm getting fairly consistent headshots here. At least 1 outta 10 is a good headshot, but I'm just not getting any lights. No sparks, nothing. It's gotta be these Diamond matches, because I'm pretty sure Beanflip posted some very similar images a little while back and now he's getting lights like it's going out of style. I even bent my wires to do the little angle thingy, to no avail. I've been having to pick green clumps of match head off of my lead balls in-between rounds. I will get a light. Nitro, maybe?


----------



## Arturito

Entry #4, shooting with a gift I received today from flicks, the "Chilean Butterfly" he made as a surprise for me with the complicity of Quercusuber ,,, thank you so much flicks and thanks Q: you are a loyal friend !






the second hit slightly ricocheted over the base before hitting the match so I guess it does not count ...

maybe I will not upload more videos because there is no way for me to light a match, strike anywhere are forbidden by law and only safety matches are sell ... unless I can hit more than 3 times what will be almost impossible for me ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Arturito said:


> Entry #4, shooting with a gift I received today from flicks, the "Chilean Butterfly" he made as a surprise for me with the complicity of Quercusuber ,,, thank you so much flicks and thanks Q: you are a loyal friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second hit slightly ricocheted over the base before hitting the match so I guess it does not count ...
> 
> maybe I will not upload more videos because there is no way for me to light a match, strike anywhere are forbidden by law and only safety matches are sell ... unless I can hit more than 3 times what will be almost impossible for me ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Arturo,

You should try making your own strike anywhere matches:






I will continue to try with the Redbirds which we have here. But if I get frustrated, I will make some that strike more easily.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, Arturito. That's a bummer about not being able to get strike-anywhere matches. You could always make your own out of regular matches, but I'm not quite sure about the legality of that. Anyways, here are my two videos for the day. Two hits in the first video, three in the second. I'm happy with that.











I didn't actually get the measuring tape and stuff out for these as I can't really bend over or stoop down to set that stuff up. I'm hoping the confirmation from the first video will work for you, Bill. Trust me, I couldn't dig up and re-bury those bricks even if I wanted to. Thanks, guys.

In the finished videos you can see my phone and part of my tripod in the mirror, but I swear they weren't visible on my phone's screen when I was shooting. I'll have to remember that for next time. Thanks again, GrayWolf for recommending the mirror rig and posting those links. It's pretty cool.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jaximus, nice shooting! I really like your shooting area with all the measurements set up. The credit for the mirror has to go to someone else. I just copied part of what Beanflip had done and put in a couple of changes.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Nice Jaximus, you got 2 lighter hits (one in each video), it's a pity, are you using the "strike anywhere" matches ? very good shooting :thumbsup: ... congrats !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Thanks Charles for the hint ... anyway I will have 2 busy days from now, so maybe on Thursday I will do my next try ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, J!!!

I went to the Glass Smiths today and scored a piece of mirror for nothing. Last night I made some wire and tube gizmos for holding the matches. I am going to make a setup that is more "strike friendly" and give it a try.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

GrayWolf said:


> Jaximus, nice shooting! I really like your shooting area with all the measurements set up. The credit for the mirror has to go to someone else. I just copied part of what Beanflip had done and put in a couple of changes.
> 
> Todd


Thanks, GW. You turned me onto the mirror idea, so you at least get partial credit, me thinks.



Charles said:


> Good shooting, J!!!
> 
> I went to the Glass Smiths today and scored a piece of mirror for nothing. Last night I made some wire and tube gizmos for holding the matches. I am going to make a setup that is more "strike friendly" and give it a try.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks, Charles. If you get your setup right I know you can get some match lights. Obviously I haven't figured the setup out myself, but I'm getting head strikes and I know you're a better shooter than I am. I'm ready for some of you guys to start getting two and three lights per video. It's just a matter of time, I know.


----------



## ash

Jaximus said:


> Got a couple videos on the way. I've gotta say, frustration is starting to seep in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0249.JPG
> 
> I'm getting fairly consistent headshots here. At least 1 outta 10 is a good headshot, but I'm just not getting any lights. No sparks, nothing. It's gotta be these Diamond matches, because I'm pretty sure Beanflip posted some very similar images a little while back and now he's getting lights like it's going out of style. I even bent my wires to do the little angle thingy, to no avail. I've been having to pick green clumps of match head off of my lead balls in-between rounds. I will get a light. Nitro, maybe?


Maybe you need to try the harder steel balls? A roughened surface from a hot vinegar bath would also help. I expect that there are people who have tried these things and know whether they are better than lead.

If you're looking for a definite light-up with no chance of a broken match, a steeper angle will be the way. You want the ammo to grind that white phosphorous ignition spot into the green potassium chloride head.


----------



## Jaximus

Hot vinegar, huh? I'll try that for sure. How hot? I tried plain steel balls, but they were all smooth and just smashed the match head to oblivion. And if I get that angle much steeper it's going to be like trying to hit the head of a match... wait...


----------



## ash

Dunno how hot, but I saw it on Youtube and here, so the info should be easy to come by.

My ammo is stainless steel (dammit!) so pickling and flufking magnets don't work.


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> Dunno how hot, but I saw it on Youtube and here, so the info should be easy to come by.
> 
> My ammo is stainless steel (dammit!) so pickling and flufking magnets don't work.


45% copper sulfate ... coarse blue crystal (ag supply outlets ... used as foot bath for sheep and cattle and as anti-fungal spray on fruit trees)

45% table sale ... non-iodized is best

10% sodium bisulfate ... white powder (hot tub and pool supply outlets ... used to control ph in pools ... one brand is PhDown)

Mix the powders together dry. Then dissolve as much as possible of the powder in water in a glass or plastic container. This will etch steel, zinc, and aluminum, but is relatively benign. Will not burn your skin nor harm your plumbing ... do not drink it.

De-grease your steel ammo with soap and water, and then alcohol. Then immerse your ammo in the solution for 1 minute ... then have a look. If not enough, leave longer.

The dry powder is hygroscopic ... attracts moisture from the air. Store in glass or plastic container. If you leave a stainless steel spoon in it, it will eat the spoon ... no need to ask how I know.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting, J!!!
> 
> I went to the Glass Smiths today and scored a piece of mirror for nothing. Last night I made some wire and tube gizmos for holding the matches. I am going to make a setup that is more "strike friendly" and give it a try.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Charles. If you get your setup right I know you can get some match lights. Obviously I haven't figured the setup out myself, but I'm getting head strikes and I know you're a better shooter than I am. I'm ready for some of you guys to start getting two and three lights per video. It's just a matter of time, I know.
Click to expand...

I wish I had your confidence in my shooting abilities!!! Wait until you see my poor performance today!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

All right ... at last videos finished up-loading. I used bent wires and tubes to support the matches ... probably not enough of an angle on the matches. My first attempt yielded one hit.






So, ever optimistic, I tried again. This time I got two hits ... but on the same match! From where I was shooting, the first hit did not appear to have broken the match, but only to have grazed it. So I tried it again and finally hit it a second time. That time the break was obvious.






Decided to try again ... only got one hit.






Ever hopeful, I gave it another go ... goose egg ... 0 for 10.






Did not want to stop with that, so I had to give it another try ... my 5th for the day ... got one hit, and packed it in.






Sooooo ... no joy in mudville ... yet ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys.... you don't have to soak your balls in vinegar or anything like that... 200 fps and a light scrape on a dry well angled match... it doesn't matter if the ball is rough or shiny, it'll light up sometimes... and I do mean "sometimes". If you could see my "matches that have been shot" bucket you'd see there's many many matches in there that look like they should have lit up... but didn't for some reason.

I'll see if I can make up a few modified matches and see if they are easier, harder or the same to light as standard matches... but honestly I think once you've shot enough and have developed the "touch"... you'll probably do just as well without any "help". Remember it took me a long time before I was able to find exactly the right method to get it done... going through many many matches, different brands, different setups, different slingshots etc etc.... now all ya'll have to do is look at any of my more recent videos and simply replicate what you see... and I'm sure there's many shooters who'll be lighting it up!

Anyway, here's the updated leaderboard... absolutely spectacular shooting Guys!

MJ 4 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 10 vid, with 13 pts (He's had SIX match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 5 vid, with 10 pts. (another match lighter!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 6 vid, with 1 pts.
Charles, 11 vid, 2 pts.
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 3 vid, 3 pts.
RayShot, 1 vid, 11 pts. (another match lighter!)

I'll tell you what... if you guys shoot exclusively at matches for a month... you'll be able to shoot much better than you may have ever imagined when bullseye hunting... and cans will seem like barrels!


----------



## Jako

This competition sounds like lots of fun Bill. I might join in the next one whenever it comes along. but right now it is practice, practise and more practice with my HTS.


----------



## Charles

Jako said:


> This competition sounds like lots of fun Bill. I might join in the next one whenever it comes along. but right now it is practice, practise and more practice with my HTS.


Lots of time in this one yet ... come on in!!! There is no better practice than shooting at these danged matches. Do not feel at all intimidated ... I have already posted two videos of 0 hits ... nobody can do worse than 0. Give it a try ... you are really only competing against yourself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

Another day, another three hit video. I'm close, though! I'm also pretty pumped up that a meaningful change in style (drawing to the earlobe instead of the corner-of-mouth) hasn't messed up my accuracy. I've added about 4" to my draw length and, per dgui's example, am releasing as soon as I've acquired the target instead of trying to aim with the slingshot.


----------



## Charles

Nice, MJ ... very nice indeed! I am sure a light awaits you ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting MJ!! I do have a request....quit messing around and light some matches already!!!


----------



## M.J

GrayWolf said:


> Nice shooting MJ!! I do have a request....quit messing around and light some matches already!!!


Yeah, no kidding! :banghead:


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is today's entry. 12 points. I switched over to my Wingshooter SRS and this is what happened:






I wasn't sure it would light a match with the single 2040's, but no problem.

It's been a beautiful day to do a lot of shooting...and that's just what I did.

Here is evidence of a day well spent:









I got a good number of hits, and a couple of broken (worn out) band sets.

I hope everyone else had as much fun as I did today.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

GREAT! 
But to close for my comfort.  I gotta get back to shooting.

What type of match was the one that lit?


----------



## M.J

Looks like I need to think about angling the matches more forward.

Great shooting, Todd!!


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> GREAT!
> But to close for my comfort.  I gotta get back to shooting.
> 
> What type of match was the one that lit?


Wooden....burnt....hot... :neener: It was a Diamond green light. The red ones in the pic are something I found in the drawer that must be at least 5 years old. I thought I would try them, but I didn't have much faith in them. I got an email that my penleys are on the way, but I won't be able to try them till next Tuesday or Wednesday, unless I get let out of work early one day. I'll let you know what I think of them.


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> Looks like I need to think about angling the matches more forward.
> 
> Great shooting, Todd!!


Thanks MJ. I don't know if it's necessary, but I have been watching the pros (Bill Hays & Bean-Fire-God-Flip) and that is what they do. I think is has something to do with getting added friction or resistance...I'm not really sure...I'm sure someone can chime in here and give the technical reason. I know I've seen videos of matches standing straight up in wood blocks being lit.


----------



## Can-Opener

I finally did it.


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, Congrats!! Awesome shooting. :headbang:. And that smile....THAT is what this is all about.


----------



## Beanflip

Awesome! Congratulations! Loved seeing that. This is a great contest. You are the man!


----------



## Beanflip

I hope we get some stinking badges!


----------



## ash

GrayWolf said:


> Thanks MJ. I don't know if it's necessary, but I have been watching the pros (Bill Hays & Bean-Fire-God-Flip) and that is what they do. I think is has something to do with getting added friction or resistance...I'm not really sure...I'm sure someone can chime in here and give the technical reason. I know I've seen videos of matches standing straight up in wood blocks being lit.


My one light-up was with a vertical match in a solid block, but my matches are coated over the whole front with striker powder. Safety matches and strike-anywhere matches both work more or less the same way. Red phosphorous and potassium chlorate are struck against each other along with tiny glass granules. The two chemicals when mixed and heated will spontaneously ignite - the glass powder increases the friction to generate the heat needed to get the reaction going.

In safety matches the phosphorus in on the box with some glass powder, the potassium chlorate is on the head with glass and some other things to make it flare up and burn strongly. Strike-anywhere matches have the phosphorus in the little white tip and the rest in the green head. So, you want to grind that white tip into the green head in order to mix the chemicals and generate heat and cause ignition. In our case, with a flying ball placed in just the right spot.

That spot is where the ball just clips the white tip and drives it down into the green head. You need to be exactly perfect with a vertical match. With a forward leaning match, more of the ball's surface becomes capable of doing the job because the white tip is more head-on with the ball and there is less chance of hitting the stick and breaking it off without a light. If you hit too low or to the side, you'll clip the green and break it off without causing the white/green to grind together. Leaning forward, there is almost no way to clip the head without grinding white into green.


----------



## Charles

Canopener, it is a wonderful to hear your delight ... I am really pleased for you!!!

With all you guys getting lights, I am beginning to think there should be a badge for us poor sods who cannot seem to do it!!! :rofl:

I hope to give it a try again tomorrow.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, thanks for the explanation. I knew there was a better reason than what I had. Now, if I could just hit them a little more often....oh well....it gives me something to do.


----------



## Arturito

Well done Can-Opener ! I like your shooting style, congrats !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf great flame ! you are on the heels of Bean LOL ! ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Beanflip said:


> I hope we get some stinking badges!


NightKnight is in favor, but he is too busy right now to design them ... said it might be a couple of weeks before he can get to it ... one badge for match light at 10 meters or more and one for card cut at 10 meters or more. He said he would be happy to have someone else design the badges if we are in a hurry. I sent Bill Hays a pm.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I got a late start tonight.


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Beanflip!


----------



## GrayWolf

Bean...another great night another light....AWESOME!! I wonder if it would count as 100 if you let it all burn :neener:

Keep it up...you'll have 2 before the month is over.

Todd


----------



## Charles

I don't know, Bean ... looks to me like you are losing it ... only one strike and no hits ... what in the world has gotten into you???

O.K., O.K. (Charles said enviously ...) That's some more great shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

More awesome shooting Guys!

That feeling of adulation when you actually strike a match shooting a slingshot... it's pretty indescribable... but I think Can Opener summed it up pretty well "I GOT FIRE"!

That's what it's all about... having fun and being "awe-dacious"!

MJ 5 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 11 vids, with 13 pts (He's had SEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 6 vid, with 12 pts. (TWO match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 11 vid, 2 pts.
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 3 vid, 3 pts.
RayShot, 1 vid, 11 pts. (another match lighter!)


----------



## Charles

All right, all right!!!! Badges will be awarded shortly. Here is the one for striking a match at 10 meters or more:










And when we get the card cutting underway, here is the badge for cutting a card at 10 meters or more:










Hope you guys like them ... I'm gonna get out there for another try today.

Cheers .... Charles

P.S. I don't think Bean has room for any more .... :rofl:


----------



## Beanflip

Mmmmmmmm badges


----------



## Charles

Well, I had another go at it today ... shot about 10 zillion rounds, but no strike ... heck, I did not even increase my score. But thought I would post a couple of videos for your amusement/boredom. Giving up on simple breaking the matches, I decided to go for a strike. So I severely angled the matches, more than last time, so little more than the head is visible from my shooting point. I had several 0 for 10 strings, but know you are getting tired of those. I also had several 1 for 10, but again, how much of a good thing can you stand??? So, I picked out these three.

In this first one, I got two hits, but no strike:






In this next one, I got two hits on the same match ... I thought I had it dialed in, but could not light it ...






And finally, for your viewing pleasure, here is one of my 1 hit sequences ... I stopped to munch some raspberries at the end ...






Heavy sigh ... maybe I should get a pair of bib overalls ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

I will give a try to a card cut ... tomorrow I will buy a deck of cards, at least I will not depend on the "chemical magic" LOL ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

O.K. you guys with your "stinking badges" (Charles said with great envy).... to give credit where credit is due, those badges were designed by Bill Hays. He had some other cool designs, but NightKnight (our founder and fearless leader) selected the ones I showed you.

Thanks, Bill!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Sweet!


----------



## ash

It will increase your confidence greatly to try shooting for lights at 15 feet until you prove to yourself that it is possible. That's how I got mine and my shooting at cans is massively better than ever before. Still need to clear space to get back to 33ft and try matches at contest range.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, great shooting again. I wish I could send some matches your way, but I think I would see some of the wrong kind of badges heading my way.

And speaking of badges....WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO I GOT A BAGDE!!! My first one. Thank you to all involved in the design getting them put on.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is tonight's entry. It was getting late and I didn't one of the hits at the time. 4 hits with one good tip hit. No lights, but I'll take 4 match hits out of 10 anytime. (Of course, I'm not showing the 15+ times that I got 0 or 1 hit tonight :lol:.)


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Charles, great shooting again. I wish I could send some matches your way, but I think I would see some of the wrong kind of badges heading my way.
> 
> And speaking of badges....WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO I GOT A BAGDE!!! My first one. Thank you to all involved in the design getting them put on.
> 
> Todd


Hey GW,

Thanks for the kind words ... my shooting is just not great enough, alas. If I could hit the dang things more reliably, I would stand a better chance of a light!

As for sending matches in the mail ... that is a definite NO NO. In Canada, and I presume also in the US, sending highly flammable material through the mail is highly illegal, and in these days of heightened security concerns, you are quite right about finding unwanted badges coming your way. Here all such material must be shipped by courier. Makes one wonder how the grocery stores get their match supplies ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

That's some great shooting, GrayWolf. You keep that up and you won't a light to get a slingshot from Bill. Just go 10/10.


----------



## Arturito

As I will never get "light" I started today with cards, I will need a better holding system ... looks promising to reach a 10 pt.









it seems it twisted a bit upon impact ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

10 thousand monkeys, shooting 10 thousand slingshots, for 10 thousand days may eventually get a match light ... I have just proven that theory!

Yep ... got a light today ... and held on to get one more hit. Sooo, put me down for 11 points. Here's the video:






I did a number of tries this morning, and seemed to be stuck in one hit wonder. Broke the tubes on my Alley Cat, and was looking for some quick and easy bands so I could keep shooting. Finally grabbed some Alliance File Bands ... put two on each side and a little hand cut leather pouch. It really pleases me to get a match light using office bands!!!! :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: I will not even bother posting the one hit videos.

Now, gimme dat badge!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Wow nice light Charles, congrats ... I've did some "boosted" matches but will not light even in a thousand years ... at least I am saved entering "inferno" LOL ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Bravo Charles! You gotta light, go ahead and get excited!


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, congrats, my friend!! 11 points...that is great shooting. With the angle of matches, that could easily have been 20 points..you have to hit the head to hit the match. Now enjoy that badge...you have earned it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, nice shot! Right down the middle. A good clamp really helps to get a clean cut. I drill holes in the handles and run paracord through the holes to the top of my catchbox. That way, if (and when) I hit the clamp, I don't have to go and set it up again (I keep telling everyone I'm lazy )


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo, nice shot! Right down the middle. A good clamp really helps to get a clean cut. I drill holes in the handles and run paracord through the holes to the top of my catchbox. That way, if (and when) I hit the clamp, I don't have to go and set it up again (I keep telling everyone I'm lazy )


Right GW ,,, improve the clamping system and better cards, but I guess is achievable for me






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Charles! Good shooting!
Way to go Arturo! Good shooting!
I went 14 rounds with no more lights over the last two nights. I had a couple of match hits and one right on the tip but no go. No need posting any of them. Keep up the shooting! I am getting a lot of skill improvement and fun out of this!


----------



## Bill Hays

Excellent!

One word that describes what I'm seeing to a "t".

MJ 5 vid, with 3 pts.
BeanFlip 11 vids, with 13 pts (He's had SEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 7 vid, with 12 pts. (TWO match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 15 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 3 vid, 3 pts.
RayShot, 1 vid, 11 pts. (another match lighter!)

Now, I anticipated up to 6 guys getting lights... it's only July the 12th and we're already up to FIVE!

1/2" thick Black ballistic grade G10, TubeMaster Snipers for the REAL marksmen among us... caps haven't arrived yet, but believe me, they're going to be pretty darn cool!










At this rate I'm going to have to make more!


----------



## Charles

Those are fantastic, Bill! You are a real gent, and a great boon to the slingshot community. I want to say publicly a great big THANK YOU for inspiring me to try something I would not have thought possible for me.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Arturo, that is great shooting on those cards! I am sure you will get a cut before long. That will be my next challenge for myself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Yeah I forgot to mention... Arturo, there's nothing wrong with your clip or your card, I think with a little more practice you'll get it. You'll notice that on many of my videos all it takes is a strip of tape and some paracord... and a shot travelling 250+ fps gets it done!

Take this one for example:






Just hit it in the center with a fast enough shot and it'll cut easy enough...


----------



## Can-Opener

Bill That is a awesome shot!I would also like to publicly say thanks for all you are doing. I would never have tried to light a match before this contest.Your slingshot designs are also inspiring. I am now looking forward to cutting a card  Your skills are amazing and inspiring I am a fan!
Randy


----------



## Arturito

Thank you very much Bill, same as Can-Opener I would never try a match or a card even I saw you doing it in your videos long time ago ... just thought "not for me" but after seen some fellows trying with great enthusiasm I changed my mind to "why not?" and I think this is a very important attitude to improve "WHY NOT?" ... I encourage everyone to join this contest ... go ahead guys and gals !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

I have to echo the comments of thanks Bill. My shooting has been challenged, and inspired. Thank you for the instruction, the encouragement, and the awesome prizes!


----------



## M.J

Got it


----------



## GrayWolf

M J....Congrats!!! That was sweet, especially with all the wind moving everything around...I love the door swinging in the background. So does that mean that the famous M J SPS is up for sale??? Just kidding. Nicely done...now for 2 lights...get after it.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturito said:


> Thank you very much Bill, same as Can-Opener I would never try a match or a card even I saw you doing it in your videos long time ago ... just thought "not for me" but after seen some fellows trying with great enthusiasm I changed my mind to "why not?" and I think this is a very important attitude to improve "WHY NOT?" ... I encourage everyone to join this contest ... go ahead guys and gals !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


 Arturo...you are exactly right. Attitude means everything. If you think you can, you will. If you don't think you can...you won't. Besides, it's a lot of fun!! I'm looking forward to see a card cut from you soon.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Hey MJ!!! That was great! But we all knew you could do it :wave: I particularly like the fact that you got it on your last shot.

We have a couple of more weeks to go ... I thought once I lit a match, that would be it ... no more of this silliness. But now I am keen to try to light two ... what a sucker I am!!! :screwy: So come on, MJ .... Go for TWO!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Congrats M_J, finally you got it, now to the pursuit of Super-Bean-flame_man LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> Got it


Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Beanflip

A rough start to a good run this morning.






Light #8






Unfortunately no improvements in score.


----------



## Arturito

A card almost cut !














and waiting upload I did another try, in fact the card broke in two parts, but was a corner not a side to side cut ... if it worth I can upload the video ...









note that the upward break I made it when pulling the card out of the clip I tighten with a piece of rubber ...

seems I will need a deck of more "breakable" cards, these are cheap chinese too much paper and few plastic ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

HOLD ON GUYS !!! I HAVE JUST DONE MY FIRST CLEAN SIDE TO SIDE CARD CUT !!! :rofl: :neener: uploading now will be in 2 hours available ,,,

Cheers

Arturo

PS: in advance


----------



## Charles

My warmest congratulations, Arturo!!! That is great shooting ... you can be proud!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Entry #4 ... MY FISRT CARD CUT ... I hope if I get "addicted" to cards will not be inside the "Casinos" LOL ...






Thank you very much Master Bill for your inspiration and encouragement I really needed it !

Thanks Charles for your kind words, sure we the seniors still can shoot "something" ... sure you will also do it !

enjoy fellows

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ash

That's fantastic, one of my favourite shooting videos. I'm so pleased for you, Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Arturo! Well done my friend! It's a pleasure to see you shoot .


----------



## Charles

I loved the video ... We will give those youngsters a real run for their money!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Charles said:


> I loved the video ... We will give those youngsters a real run for their money!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


LOL ! oh yes !


----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> Arturo! Well done my friend! It's a pleasure to see you shoot .


Thanks my friend "Super-Bean-Flame-Man" ... I enjoyed a lot your "flames" ... it's a pity I couldn't make the "boosted matches" recipe to work, but my first card relief my pain ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Another boring match light.


----------



## Charles

Ho, Hum, Bean ... just another boring match light .... Man, you have the knack!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, congratulations my friend!!! You made that look so effortless. I love your enthusiasm. I'm glad you found your confidence. Now you are going to have to hang 2 cards so you can cut 2 in 10 shots.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip, great shooting! I really hope you can put 2 together soon, no one deserves it more than you.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo, congratulations my friend!!! You made that look so effortless. I love your enthusiasm. I'm glad you found your confidence. Now you are going to have to hang 2 cards so you can cut 2 in 10 shots.
> 
> Todd


Thanks GW ... oh yeah, with 2 cards I would be in heaven, good idea my friend, I will make the 2nd clip today ... could be ha ha ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

MJ Yea!!!! You finally got it to light!!! You were all over them. Now get out there and light two up! You can do it!!!! Congrats!!!!

Arturo, Way to go!!! Awesome to see your first card cut!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Can-Opener

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip, great shooting! I really hope you can put 2 together soon, no one deserves it more than you.
> 
> Todd


Yes what Todd said!


----------



## Charles

I posted this link on another thread, but the content is quite appropriate here. So I thought some of you might be interested. After a great deal of lobbying and delay, I finally convinced the Canadian Security Intelligence Service to allow me to release this previously Top Secret video. Hope you enjoy it.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

I got around to take the time again to give the match shooting a go. It has been raining all week in GA.

This is only a light. It was on the 3rd or 4th 10 shot set I tried. I did a few more sets and it started to rain.

Sorry about the commentary about the tape measure. I understand the purpose of it but since I have no interest in being dishonest or rigging a contest it annoys me having to do things because people are dishonest. My mouth began talking before my brain could cut me off.


----------



## Beanflip

I've got to admit it. I got a little nervous when I got notified you had posted Ray. Good shooting. Do you always stand with your lead leg ahead of your back leg?


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> I've got to admit it. I got a little nervous when I got notified you had posted Ray. Good shooting. Do you always stand with your lead leg ahead of your back leg?


Sometimes ahead sometimes even. I think the camera angle exaggerated it a bit. The place where the post is, is uneven and I am not crazy about where to place my feet so I go with what feels best that day. Today it was ahead.

I really want 3 match lights in a 10 shot string. Such a disappointment with tip hits that take the sulfur off.


----------



## Beanflip

Ya, three lights would be great. I have had a few three or four head hit runs. Just getting to much of the head.
I am anticipating an entry from Gaboxolo at some point. So, I keep trying to improve. 
Had some rain here this morning. The humidity is fairly high. 
That standing location definitely adds a level of difficulty. I fidget due to my concrete being damaged in my shooting location.


----------



## Charles

Very nice shooting, Ray. Here you guys are hoping for 3 lights, and I am hoping for 2!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

I think 3 is a definitive KO ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Here is my first video post. Trying to work the bugs out. 4 hits in this video.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Video says 'private'. We can't see  There are some settings where one can make private & public, so we can see 

Video settings - private/public

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/157177?hl=en

P.S. Ahhh .... Okay you fixed video! Wow Treefork! FIVE HITS ...amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arturito

Excellent shooting treefork, I believe that if you turn back the matches (and a soft support as Beanflip) you will have more chances to get "light" without breaking them ... congrats !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Hey Treefork ... Don't sell yourself short. That was 5 hits, man. Great shooting. Just keep that up and you will get a light.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Arturito. I assume this vid is working now. Thanks Zoro for the heads up!


----------



## Dayhiker

Woo Hoo! That's some good shootin'.


----------



## M.J

Nice shooting, TF!


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, awesome shooting!! I see a badge in your near future. That's a cool catchbox, too.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Good shooting and good to see you TF! I say it every time,"I love to meet members via video." I can put a face to the name! 
The participation is great this month. I hope even more members join in.


----------



## treefork

Thank you all! I going to try a new set up this week. A bigger catch box.( Furniture box ) so I can sting ten matches in a row at the same angle ect. I do like my blue drum catch box the best. Hope to be doing some serious entries this week. This humidity in my region are not helping the cause. Finally got a day off from work. Been busy lately.


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Ya, three lights would be great. I have had a few three or four head hit runs. Just getting to much of the head.
> I am anticipating an entry from Gaboxolo at some point. So, I keep trying to improve.
> Had some rain here this morning. The humidity is fairly high.
> That standing location definitely adds a level of difficulty. I fidget due to my concrete being damaged in my shooting location.


Hitting that many match heads is really good!


----------



## Arturito

Hey guys, make a break with the matches and cut a card (or more) ... seems I am alone ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Oh ya Arturito! I'll be working on cards next month. Now I must master the match.


----------



## treefork

Ok ! That should put me in the competition. Show me my stikin badge! LOL


----------



## Arturito

Nice TF !!! congrats !!! may I say you are one of my serious candidates for 2 or more flames until now, with Bean and Ray of course ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Thanks Arturito! Appreciate the support.


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, that's some good shooting, treefork. So jealous of your skills, brother.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax. I shoot a lot,


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, TF!!!! That puts you one up on me ... no great effort to do that :rofl:

Now you are in the race to see who can get two!!!

I'll pass the word along for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles! Don't sell your self short. Seems like your finding the sweet spot.


----------



## M.J

Jaximus said:


> Dang, that's some good shooting, treefork. So jealous of your skills, brother.


TF is the real deal!

I shot with him at the ECST and, in his first year shooting, he finished a point behind me in the final standings. The only reason he didn't beat me soundly is that I cleaned up on the speed shooting portion. He also gave me a run for the money in the Eagle Eye.

Great job, Marty!


----------



## Bill Hays

Incredible Guys... SEVEN match lighters!
Here's the updated scoreboard:

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 12 vids, with 13 pts (He's had NINE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 7 vid, with 12 pts. (TWO match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 15 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 3 vid, 3 pts.
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 2 vids, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)


----------



## Charles

What!!! You mean there are two ringers in here??? That's MJ and TF ... but wait!!! There's Bean, too ... hmmm ... that makes 3 ringers ... and then there's GW and RS, etc., etc.

Guys, I am beginning to feel suckered here ... like the local kid in the pool hall when Minnesota Fats comes to town .... :question: :question: :question:

Great shooting, everyone ... wonderful to see all of you shoot. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks MJ !


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork,, great shooting!! Keep working on 2 lights and enjoy the badge!

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thanks GW !


----------



## Beanflip

Rainy and humid here. I didn't realize the first match I hit was already missing the head.  





This was a good run for me. Frustration can force you to focus harder.


----------



## Charles

What???? No lights???? Bean, Bean ... you are slipping ... :rofl:

Great shooting, Bean. I think that is the most hits anyone has gotten in this contest.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip, that was a nice run!! I can't wait to see what you do to cards. You will need to have 5 or 6 of them up at a time. Hope you have a good supply of them. 

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

I've got 5 decks on the way!


----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> I've got 5 decks on the way!


Ha ha for you the first 5 cards of the first deck are enough to cut them in one round ... you'll need a huge catchbox to place 10 LOL ! ,,,

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> I've got 5 decks on the way!


On the way? don't they sell cards near you? :neener: I'm glad I work at a casino...one of the perks..just brought home 12 decks...I think it will last me a while.


----------



## Beanflip

Well viewer discretion will be advised.  
I'm gonna cut kittens in half!


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Well viewer discretion will be advised.
> I'm gonna cut kittens in half!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1373995019.102814.jpg


 :shocked: Now THAT is funny!!!


----------



## Portland Stumpy

Some really impressive shooting here!


----------



## Charles

O.K. guys, I wanted to post this video from yesterday, even though I got only two hits and no strikes.






The slingshot I was using is quite unusual. It was sent to me by one of our newer members, Snath. You can see his thread about these slingshots here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24294-exhaust-pipe-slingshots/?hl=pipe

Now, to my eye, it does look weird. But it felt quite comfortable in my hands. I banded it up with a couple of Alliance File Bands on each side, and one of those pouches Ray sent to me. To me, the remarkable thing was how accurate I found it right from the start. The video is the first 10 shots I ever fired from it ... no warm up, no trial shots to adjust my aim, nothing. I thought it did a very good job.

I got two hits, but no strikes ... still, pretty darn good for never having shot it before. I know the old saying ... it's the indian, not the arrow; but sometimes the bow plays a big part too!!!!

Thanks, Snath!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, very nice shooting!! I have no doubt you will get more lights before this is done.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Not much new to report today. I forgot to recharge the camera so I didn't have a lot of battery left :slap:. I did get one decent round...4 hits.






After the battery died, I decided to try my hand at cutting cards.









I just hope I can get lucky enough to get one on video some day.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, GW! You really scared $hit out of those matches .... just a question of time, and they know it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

That's some solid shooting Graywolf! Nice work on the cards. Do they seem easier after the matches?


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, thank you. I'm very happy with the result. Getting fire is tough, we all (well...most of us, except Beanflip ) know. I'm not giving up just yet...I still have a few matches that need to learn a lesson.

Bean ole buddy..thank you. I think the cards are easier in the fact that you have a larger area to hit that will cut the card. The match not only requires a perfect hit, but even then, it may not light. I do think having good quality cards helps. Cheap flimsy ones tend to bend out of the way on a hit and not cut all the way through, especially at slower speed.


----------



## Charles

Bill has not really laid down any rules about card cuts. I just assumed that to get a badge one would have to cut a card at 10 meters or more and show the shot on video. On that basis, I asked Aaron to give badges to Bill and to Arturo. Unless I hear screams to the contrary, I will only ask badges for those who submit a video, similar to the match strikes. And I take the awarding of badges to be independent of whatever contest Bill decides to organize.

I hope that is all right with everyone. If not, then just let me know ... I have tough skin, so complain if you feel it is warranted.

So, GW ... I will not ask for a card cut badge for you yet. Just do the video and the badge will be yours.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, absolutely right..no badge for me....it was NOT on video! That was never my intent. Just a friendly push for everyone to get out and give it a try...hint hint. . I have to change my targets fairly often or I get bored. I'm already working on a setup for shooting through a (fairly large) washer with tape over the whole. Anything to have fun!

Todd


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Charles, thank you. I'm very happy with the result. Getting fire is tough, we all (well...most of us, except Beanflip ) know. I'm not giving up just yet...I still have a few matches that need to learn a lesson.
> 
> Bean ole buddy..thank you. I think the cards are easier in the fact that you have a larger area to hit that will cut the card. The match not only requires a perfect hit, but even then, it may not light. I do think having good quality cards helps. Cheap flimsy ones tend to bend out of the way on a hit and not cut all the way through, especially at slower speed.


Hitting the card is almost the same to hit a match elsewhere, the trick with cards in my opinion is a perfect alignment with the card and the quality of the card. As GW said flimsy cards doesn't cut all times even good hit placement. My tests shown that 10mm steel is not enough (maybe lead), I believe 7gram ammo is enough weight ... I will try 2 or 3 / 10 but with better quality cards in a few days more ...



























Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Arturo! Your ahead of the game for next month.


----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...great shooting!! Finally, someone giving Beanflip a challenge . Keep going...a 2nd light is within your reach.

Arturo...very nice! you're going to be a master card slicer. While I think heavier ammo helps a little, it isn't needed. The one I got yesterday was with 10mm steel and past ones were with 9.5 steel.

Todd


----------



## treefork

I about to go out and face the heat and humidity. Yesterday was rough.Sweated my a** off. Not fun. Trying to find some motivation right now.I'll start with a good breakfast.


----------



## Arturito

Treefork nice shooting as always ... keep on doing for the 2 lights it's matter of time my friend ! same for the rest of "lighters", good luck and have fun guys !

GrayWolf ... ha ha yesterday I hit this card twice with 10mm at the 6th shoot, but as you see these are bad quality card, I believe I can do 2 / 10 but with better cards ...

and for the match lighters again, go ahead with the cards the card cutter badge is waiting you for sure !









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Just An Old Kid

"Treefork" great shooting!! I knew you could do it!

I enjoyed the part where you had to run to put out the fire.

Waiting to see you next time when you have to make the fire run twice.

Randy


----------



## Jaximus

I tried the cards and was just smashing them at 10 meters. At 5 meters I was taking a nic out, and at about 3 meters I cut one save for a little fiber that was holding the two halves together. I was shooting 1/2" steel. I downloaded a chrony app and it looks likes I'm only getting about 165 fps with my current setup. I'm thinking that's the problem. Could also be why I'm having such a hard time lighting a match. Time to add more theraband.


----------



## treefork

Or lighten the ammo for more speed.


----------



## treefork

Thanks JAOK . Give it a shot. It's fun. Bill Hays is making more and more good shooters in the world .


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo...If you have a casino near, they usually have cards for sale cheap. The quality if very good and they work well for targets. Just make sure they don't drill a hole in the middle. Some casinos still do this instead of trimming the corner.

Jax...Treefork is right. Get down to 3/8" steel and you should be there.

Treefork...come on...up and at 'em!! Those matches aren't going to light themselves!


----------



## Jaximus

Going down to 3/8 gave me about a 20 fps boost, but I'm still quite shy of 200 fps. Right now I've got one layer of 1" theraband. Gonna try two layers of 3/4" and see what happens.


----------



## treefork

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo...If you have a casino near, they usually have cards for sale cheap. The quality if very good and they work well for targets. Just make sure they don't drill a hole in the middle. Some casinos still do this instead of trimming the corner.
> 
> Jax...Treefork is right. Get down to 3/8" steel and you should be there.
> 
> Treefork...come on...up and at 'em!! Those matches aren't going to light themselves!


LOL! How did you know I'm being a bum in my chair.


----------



## treefork

Jaximus said:


> Going down to 3/8 gave me about a 20 fps boost, but I'm still quite shy of 200 fps. Right now I've got one layer of 1" theraband. Gonna try two layers of 3/4" and see what happens.


I cut cards with Thera silver tapered 25/20 MM using 7/16" and 3/8" ammo. Single tapers get it done.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax...I haven't shot much theraband gold, but 3/4" straight cut .03 latex at 6" fork to pouch (for my 28" draw) has cut cards with both 3/8" and now 7/16" steel.

Treefork...cause I'm doing the same thing!! Heat index is going to be near 100 today...I think my bald head is going to get some color. I'm going to have to try the theraband silver...just got some the other day and haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Charles

Treefork, that was GREAT shooting. But come on now ... it's time to confess. You have a laser sight hidden behind those bug eye sunglasses, don't you???

I am off to the drug store this morning to pick up some of that new drug ... Viagra Light ... makes the match heads swell up and then light at the slightest touch ... We old guys need a bit of help from time to time ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys... the reason I haven't said a whole lot about the card stuff is we have a horse race right here and now shooting at matches! The cards can wait until next month.

As it is right now we have two tied for first and a LOT nipping at their heels... plus, if you'll practice shooting matches and not cards... well let me just say, cards will not be a problem when it's time.

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 13 vids, with 13 pts (He's had NINE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 7 vid, with 12 pts. (TWO match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 16 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 3 vid, 3 pts.
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 3 vids, 13 pts. (TWO Matches Lit!)

BTW, the scoring for the card shooting contest will be, 1 point per face hit or hit, 5 points per card cut all the way through... you'll get 10 shots... the maximum points will be 50.... BUT if you decide to put a match and a card in line... light the match AND cut the card all the way through with the same shot, THAT is worth 25 points.... and again, this is all a moot point since it will only count after the contest begins.... of course you can shoot for the badge though!

If you can't find a source for inexpensive standard sized cards or strike anywhere matches... I do have some available on my website.


----------



## Bill Hays

Also, if you can shoot at around 200 fps at an angled match... lighting it is totally doable with practically any ammo.

Cutting cards... well speed is the trick to that.... it generally takes a shot travelling at least 240 fps for 3/8" steel (9.5mm), 230 for 7/16" steel, 225 for .50 steel... with lead you get much better penetration but you need to make sure your speed is high enough so that it doesn't push the card over before getting all the way through... so I generally use the same speeds for lead as steel.


----------



## Charles

Good information, Bill. Thanks!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

Jaximus said:


> Going down to 3/8 gave me about a 20 fps boost, but I'm still quite shy of 200 fps. Right now I've got one layer of 1" theraband. Gonna try two layers of 3/4" and see what happens.


Don't do that, you'll just make heavy bands that don't shoot any faster. 1" x 3/4" TBG stretched 500% is money in the bank for 3/8" or 7/16".


----------



## Jaximus

M.J said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to 3/8 gave me about a 20 fps boost, but I'm still quite shy of 200 fps. Right now I've got one layer of 1" theraband. Gonna try two layers of 3/4" and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, you'll just make heavy bands that don't shoot any faster. 1" x 3/4" TBG stretched 500% is money in the bank for 3/8" or 7/16".
Click to expand...

TOO LATE! Actually I just went with two layers of 1". Gave me about 20 fps extra. Not practical, but after a couple hundred shots with those the single 1" to 3/4" bands I put on there felt like nothing. I guess I need to shorten them, because I'm back down to 160 fps. Man, what a joy to shoot, though. Zero effort to draw.


----------



## Shazam

I dont know if it has been tried before, but what about those trick birthday candles as a target?

How many times can you put out the flame without hitting the candle.. :naughty:


----------



## Imperial

@ jaximus- ever see this video? it might help you out or give you an understanding of what to try. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17436-crazy-fast-homemade-slingshot-bands-up-to-430-fps/?p=204867


----------



## Charles

Jax ... I just want to whisper in your ear .... Alliance File Bands, Alliance File Bands, Alliance File Bands ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Thanks for the link, Imp. And thank you for the voices in my head, Charles.


----------



## GrayWolf

Had to come in and get out of the heat for a while. So far, only one new video to share. 12 points...just can't seem to get that 1 extra hit.


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting GW! You have shade. I' m envious. I tried yesterday standing back in the garage but I wasn't visible in the playback. So I aborted that set up. Didn't want to get a good round and not have it count because I'm not visible.


----------



## Arturito

Nice as always GW !! ha ha your cat thinking ... "hey boss, wake up me with the 2 ... meanwhile zzzzzzz" ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Great job, GW!!! Just keep at it and you will knock Bean out of the ring ...

I just came in from a frustrating time out there. Spent a couple of hours putting skid marks on the match heads and smashing a few, but no lights. Guess I was just holding my mouth wrong or something. Tonight I might burn some incense to the slingshot gods ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...Thank you! I have shade for a while then I look into the sun in the late afternoon. I don't like how dark the video is when I step into the shade, but there is little I can do with the camera I have. I'm working on a deal for a GoPro, so maybe the video will be better then.

Arturo..Thank you Sir! Mya, my husky, is as lazy as a dog can get. Sometimes she will lay under my catchbox. The sound doesn't bother her a bit.

Charles..Thanks for the encouragement! I'm giving it all I got. Black Cherry incense is the way to go...I think I still have some...now I have to go look for that :lol:


----------



## Arturito

LOL ... very sorry GW Mya is a dog ! seems my eyes don't work so well ... so she is Mya great girl, my cat also doesn't bother to any extent LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Since I made them, I might as well post a couple of videos. In this first one I got 3 hits but no lights.






In this second one I only got 2 hits, and again no lights ... heavy sigh ... It is irritating to see the match head disintegrate but not light.






Well, there is always tomorrow ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> Great job, GW!!! Just keep at it and you will knock Bean out of the ring ...
> 
> I just came in from a frustrating time out there. Spent a couple of hours putting skid marks on the match heads and smashing a few, but no lights. Guess I was just holding my mouth wrong or something. Tonight I might burn some incense to the slingshot gods ....
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Same here.

It reminds me that there is a difference between "I can light a match with a slingshot", which is what Bill Hays says and "I have lit a match with a slingshot", which is what I say.


----------



## Charles

M.J said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, GW!!! Just keep at it and you will knock Bean out of the ring ...
> 
> I just came in from a frustrating time out there. Spent a couple of hours putting skid marks on the match heads and smashing a few, but no lights. Guess I was just holding my mouth wrong or something. Tonight I might burn some incense to the slingshot gods ....
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> It reminds me that there is a difference between "I can light a match with a slingshot", which is what Bill Hays says and "I have lit a match with a slingshot", which is what I say.
Click to expand...

Precisely put, MJ!!! I think you speak for a number of us.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, nice shooting!! It's frustrating being so close and not getting the happy ending. :naughty:. But you've lit a match that others said was not likely to be lit with a slingshot. My hat is off to you for that. :bowdown:

Todd


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the encouraging words, GW. I will keep at it for a while yet.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

M.J said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to 3/8 gave me about a 20 fps boost, but I'm still quite shy of 200 fps. Right now I've got one layer of 1" theraband. Gonna try two layers of 3/4" and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, you'll just make heavy bands that don't shoot any faster. 1" x 3/4" TBG stretched 500% is money in the bank for 3/8" or 7/16".
Click to expand...

I am struggling with band length also. My shooting style has evolved from all of the fearless matches I have fired upon. I tried switching slingshots trying to get more consistent groupings. So I have found my favorite anchor point and my draw is 42 inches. I use 1" to 3/4" TBG so to have 500 percent stretch is that 8 1/2" active length? I need to shorten my bands if this is correct.
What would be the correct set up for 1/2" steel with TBG?


----------



## Charles

NOW YOU, TOO CAN LIGHT MATCHES WITH YOUR SLINGSHOT! WITH THIS AMAZING DEVICE YOU WILL NO LONGER HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT AIMING ... ANYONE CAN DO IT!!

Check it out here: http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Reusable-and-Wireless-Igniter/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

And it's cheap, too!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 38359


Charles. You are determined to win this contest ! LOL


----------



## Jaximus

If you wired that up and shot a button with your slingshot that lit all the matches would that be 100 points? I think it would be.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> download (2).jpg
> 
> Charles. You are determined to win this contest ! LOL


Just taking my cue from Jaximus:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24718-pedes-mille-mille-versibus/?p=316421

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> If you wired that up and shot a button with your slingshot that lit all the matches would that be 100 points? I think it would be.


No fair!!!! That was my idea first ... :neener:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Haha, Charles, great minds think alike.


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays is a RASCAL!!!!

How did I ever let that sly, silver tongued devil talk me into trying this crazy competition? If I have a frustration induced stroke, it will all be his fault!!! :cursin:

I had another grim day at black rock ... no lights again today. Here is a typical video from today's session ... 2 hits, but no light:






And here is why I am so frustrated:






I hit the darn things ... leave skid marks all over the place, smash the heads, etc. But NO LIGHTS!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Oh, woe is me ... I think I will just go stand in the corner and eat worms ..... :shakehead:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Hitting a match head at 33 ft is pretty good Charles! It's going to light up for you again.


----------



## Beanflip

I don't go out and light a match in just a couple rounds. If I had to guess, I have recorded and erased maybe 300 attempts. We're building our skills. 
Take a break bud. Like Treefork says, you'll light one up again.


----------



## Charles

I do appreciate the encouragement, guys. My winging is half in jest. I have been doing 10-12 shoots a day, so I am putting in quite a bit of time at it. I have not made 300 videos, but somewhere between 100 and 200. I suppose we can be thankful for at least some aspects of the digital age ... 

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> I don't go out and light a match in just a couple rounds. If I had to guess, I have recorded and erased maybe 300 attempts. We're building our skills.
> Take a break bud. Like Treefork says, you'll light one up again.


I can relate to this. I'm going to have to invest in another camera battery. I can tell when I've shot too much and need a break. When I'm sending ammo down range and not taking my time, then I have to quit for a while. My last light came on the 2nd round after a 4 or 5 hour break. Wait till you see the one I have loading now....definitely a member of the goose egg club!!

Charles, I know you will be there again. After seeing what you did to you pest problem, I have no doubt about it.

Todd


----------



## Imperial

i actually tried lighting a match a few times now . i have only hit the matchstick once, just below the middle. all my other , hundreds upon hundreds of shots, have gone just to the side or above the match head. but at least i know i hit it once.


----------



## ash

My only light was on the very first test shot from only a few yards away. Since then, nada. Zip.

I have worked out a viable 33 foot range, so I'll have to make do with getting some single points on camera this weekend and hope for the best.


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys.... it ain't easy being so "good"... it takes a lot of practice and I have my share of misses too. But I can tell you, and I don't want to sound like I'm bragging... but since I've been practicing shooting at matches instead of larger targets, whenever I do hunt or just shoot something random on the farm... I almost never miss. It's like it's automatic.... pull and POW!

Let me show you a little "inside baseball".... the picture below is of just some of the matches I've shot over the last six weeks or so... the small can in the bucket that's matches I lit, the others are non lights, about 1/2 the non lights I've done are not in the bucket because there wasn't enough to put in there when I was changing them out... as for the matches I've lit in the last 6 weeks, I'll keep collecting them and when I have enough I plan on making a very special slingshot out of them.

The bucket on the right.... well that five gallon bucket contains empty match boxes I've shot over the course of the last year or so..... there's about 30 boxes in there.

As you can see... yes I can light a match... I've literally lit hundreds but I didn't get there by just walking out there and doing it... it took a LOT of practice and a LOT of trial and error before I got to where it seems "easy".


----------



## GrayWolf

Not much to add today. The heat and humidity are making things tough for being out an shooting, but I wanted to shoot this new frame I got from MJ.






Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, here's the updated leaderboard... and again let me just say... you guys are pretty darn awesome!

Whether you've lit a match or not is beside the point... you guys have publically stepped up and taken on a challenge that few on earth are really capable of doing... unafraid, stoic in your determination... your real prize is the skills you've earned by taking on a challenge such as this.

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 13 vids, with 13 pts (He's had NINE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 8 vid, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 20 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 3 vid, 3 pts.
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 3 vids, 13 pts. (TWO Matches Lit!)

One last thing... the caps came in today!

This design/ color scheme will be only awarded to those who've earned it. If you win a monthly shooting contest, score ten or more when matches are the challenge... then you've earned recognition and the Fire Scorpion will be yours!

I do plan on having another logo cap available for sale on my website... but only those who've earned it can get the Fire Scorpion.










Also, last thing... I will be making a "page of fame" page on my website.... and I think every match lighter should be on there, along with other special and inspiring shots done by super shooters like yourselves... so if you don't want to be on there just say so and it will happen one way or the other!


----------



## M.J

The hat is awesome!

Any of my vids that you want for your "page of Fame" are yours for the taking. I never turn down publicity


----------



## Charles

Well, Bill ... you know I was just fooling ... Even in my deepest despair ( :rofl: ) I thank you for this contest. I have been shooting about 10 times more than usual, and I really have improved. I have not given up ... I say I am determined ... my friends say I am boneheaded!!!

But I have company coming in from out of town ... some tomorrow and some Saturday. So I think I am going to have to take a few days off. But you guys better pull up your socks, because ... I will be back at this!!!

Oh, yeah ... went out and got two more boxes of matches today ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Bill, that is one very cool looking scorpion! Anyone would be proud to wear it. As with MJ, you are more than welcome to use any of my vids you would like.

Todd


----------



## ash

What'd that Latin motto on the cap? Ain't No Ass? Not without reward?


----------



## Charles

Very cool caps, Bill!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bob Holland

I really envy you guys that can hit a match/light a match. With my poor eyesight I'm doing good to even see a match at 33 feet. How ever I really enjoy seeing you shooters hitting & lighting matches. My vision keeps changing so my glasses are good some days & not so good on other days. High blood pressure & Diabetes has that effect on me. Still I'm proud to be able to shoot at larger targets. Keep up the videos I can see those. Maybe I could get me some of those binocular glasses. :slap:


----------



## treefork

Bob Holland said:


> I really envy you guys that can hit a match/light a match. With my poor eyesight I'm doing good to even see a match at 33 feet. How ever I really enjoy seeing you shooters hitting & lighting matches. My vision keeps changing so my glasses are good some days & not so good on other days. High blood pressure & Diabetes has that effect on me. Still I'm proud to be able to shoot at larger targets. Keep up the videos I can see those. Maybe I could get me some of those binocular glasses. :slap:


Oh I know what your saying. I have a set of glasses on the way in about a week. Should change things. The competition got me off my but to finally get a set of spectacles.


----------



## Charles

Glasses, phooey! I'm looking around for new eyeballs!!! :rofl:

I have cataracts ... not quite bad enough yet for me to go under the knife, but slowly getting worse. My major problem is the floaters ... I just about get things lined up and all of a sudden there is a blurry blob right where the match head used to be! But I am delighted to be able to shoot as well as I am ... the old bod is not doing too badly, all things considered. Thanks again, Bill, for getting me out there.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Hey, you're the Guys getting out there and doing it... and you have to be proud of that. Sometimes it doesn't really matter if you win or not, it's the effort that counts. For in this case the effort in of itself will make you a better shooter.

Think about it, now that you're able to change your focus so that you're literally aiming at a matchhead sized target... pretty much every shot you shoot would be inside of a standard sized bullseye. When literally aiming small becomes habit you'll soon realize there's very little you can't hit at anytime at any distance!

Okay... the cap... Non Sine Praeda is Latin for Not Without Prey... whether the prey is a card, a mouse, a match or a squirrel, Predators can "bring home the bacon"!

There are two logos, one for general consumption (the order is in with the cap company still) and caps that I had made up for Super Shooters.... If you can light a match with a slingshot... that's pretty much the definition of Super Shooter!

Top logo is for everybody, bottom logo is the Fire Scorpion...










As a Super Shooter you deserve to be recognized... the badge, the cap and the slingshot you'll be receiving are merely tokens of my admiration for your efforts.


----------



## treefork

Haven't put up a video in awhile. Seems I do better off camera but I'm missing some good vids. 11 POINTER

P.S. I'm using my Hathcock Sniper for the contest.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Bill. Your the BEST! You teach and inspire us all. You make slingshots exciting !!!


----------



## Charles

That's good shooting, TF! According to Youtube, someone complained about your sound track, so they have muted it. Anyway, it was great to see the smoke!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

That's weird Charles. I just shot the vid and uploaded it to youtube and then to the forum. It was hot off the press so to speak.


----------



## Jaximus

On one of my match shooting videos youtube told me I was using copyrighted music. There was no music. I disputed it and never heard anything back. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Arturito

Well, it was mute but great to watch that "smoke" ... waiting for your 2 flames TF ! ... not all lost for me !!! I was told that in the nearby city there is Chinese dime that may have this magic matches ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

I think my vid got muted because I had the radio playing? I new to this so I'm not sure. I don't know why the picture was not as good as my other vids . I definitely had flame burning for a couple secs.


----------



## treefork

A practice session on vid.


----------



## treefork

Another point only vid


----------



## treefork

Another 5 hits


----------



## Charles

Dern, TF!!!! I want some of whatever you have been smoking. 5 hits in 10 shots is fantastic!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

That's it, I'm going out to try yet again.

I'm like Michael Corleone: every time I think I'm out this contest drags me back in!


----------



## Rayshot

The mosquitos won today. A ferocious swarm.

Absolutely couldn't get more than some multiple hits in a 10 shot set.


----------



## Beanflip

I got every thing done. Went out to shoot, and aaaaaaaahhhh, rain. It did not blow in. It popped up right over Abilene.

View attachment 38426


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Jaximus

I reluctantly went out to try this again just an hour or so ago. 40 minutes, 100,000 mosquito bites and a pocket full of broken matches later this happened.






I got fire boys! You'll have to excuse the quality of the video. I uploaded it straight from my iphone because I was so excited. You'll also have to excuse my behavior because I totally lost it. The hit right after the match light didn't actually strike the match, it hit the wire holding it and twisted it, so only 12 points. I am ridiculously excited. I think I'm going to go ahead and upload a full-quality version, because the video looks awful, but you can see the light and that's really all I care about.

Thanks guys for giving me the encouragement to do this and thank you, Mr. Hays, for putting on this competition and giving me the chance to do this. Now I just need to do it in a mirror, haha!


----------



## Charles

Great shooting Bean ... you seem so nonchalant about it! (How could one be "chalant"????) But leaving those scorch marks on your cross bar is sort of bragging, don't you think???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> I reluctantly went out to try this again just an hour or so ago. 40 minutes, 100,000 mosquito bites and a pocket full of broken matches later this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got fire boys! You'll have to excuse the quality of the video. I uploaded it straight from my iphone because I was so excited. You'll also have to excuse my behavior because I totally lost it. The hit right after the match light didn't actually strike the match, it hit the wire holding it and twisted it, so only 12 points. I am ridiculously excited. I think I'm going to go ahead and upload a full-quality version, because the video looks awful, but you can see the light and that's really all I care about.
> 
> Thanks guys for giving me the encouragement to do this and thank you, Mr. Hays, for putting on this competition and giving me the chance to do this. Now I just need to do it in a mirror, haha!


WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! This is the same guy that cheated his way to victory in the 1000 foot competition. Surely you do not expect us to believe that there was no trickery here!!! :neener: :neener: :neener:

Oh, all right ... guess we can let it pass ... :wave:

Congratulations Jax!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Charles, no one was more surprised when that match lit than I was. I bent my wires almost straight out like everyone else's, then I got 5 or 6 headshots that I thought were perfect, but no fire. I'd decided that the Diamonds just weren't going to light and was just trying to get more than 3 hit in a string. I'd done some missing and broke the heatshrink on two of my wires. I was really about to quit. This probably would have been my last round anyway. When that match spun sideways and lit up I just couldn't believe it.

I've probably contracted West Nile virus now, but it was worth it.

I'm still crazy amped up. Probably won't sleep tonight. YEAH!

Do I get extra points since I lit a match with a Pocket Predator?


----------



## Arturito

you GOT FIRE Jax !!! awesome congrats, keep on dancing ! maybe 2 now ?, why not ? ha ha ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Arturito said:


> you GOT FIRE Jax !!! awesome congrats, keep on dancing ! maybe 2 now ?, why not ? ha ha ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


And Arturo ... I am really hoping you can find the matches!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Soooo, Jaximus ... How much am I offered to put you in for your badge??? Hold your breath ..... :headbang:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Arturito said:


> you GOT FIRE Jax !!! awesome congrats, keep on dancing ! maybe 2 now ?, why not ? ha ha ...
> Cheers
> Arturo


Thanks, Arturo! I actually wrecked my back during that little victory celebration, haha. Back on the cane for a few days.

I'm with Charles, though. You need to get some matches, buddy. When you light one... It's amazing.


----------



## Jaximus

Charles said:


> Soooo, Jaximus ... How much am I offered to put you in for your badge??? Hold your breath ..... :headbang:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Not my badge, Charles! I NEED it. I need it bad.


----------



## Beanflip

Great job Jax ! Congratulations bro! Great shooting. We share in you're joy my friend. You are officially a match lighter!


----------



## treefork

Welcome to the club Jax ! We've been expecting you.


----------



## treefork

I had a good day!!! 5 lights total. One already posted. Three more to post this weekend when I get a chance. One, well not on video again.


----------



## Jaximus

Thanks alot, guys. 5 lights today, treefork? That's bananas, man! I about had a heart attack with just one.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax...Sweet shooting!! The feeling you got when that match lit...that is what this sport is all about. Not the contest, not the badges, not the beautiful slingshots (although these things are very cool)...that feeling of accomplishment. Nobody can ever take that away.

Enjoy the feeling...and the badge, you've earned both.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....congrats on all the lights!! Can't wait to see them...and more. Keep after the 2nd light.

Todd


----------



## Charles

You guys are all fantastic!!! I know you are trying to creep up on me while I am busy with other things ... but don't get too sassy ... I will be back.

Let's go, everyone ... 2 strikes, 2 strikes, 2 strikes ... :headbang: :headbang:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash

You are a one man riot, Jaximus. Well done. :lol:


----------



## treefork

Another light and one hit. 11 POINTS


----------



## Jaximus

YEAH! Nice shooting, treefork. Got some sexy calves there, buddy.

Now where's my stinking badges?


----------



## treefork

Badges? We don't have no stinking badges!


----------



## Charles

That's right, Treefork ... go ahead, rub it in, I can take it!!! Another great round of shooting ... sigh ...

As for your badge, Jax .... O.K., O.K., I put in for it. But we are subject to the schedule of our fearless leader NightKnight, who claims he has other things in his life than all the minutiae of this forum. All good things come to he who waits ....

Got to go get ready for more company guys ... Happy shooting, and truly best wishes to each of you. I hope to get back at it tomorrow.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

No shooting for me this weekend. Away at my job for two days. I'll post the other videos soon.


----------



## Bill Hays

Eight match lighters...
Awesome shooting Guys!

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 13 vids, with 13 pts (He's had NINE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 8 vid, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 20 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 5 vids, 13 pts. (THREE Matches Lit!)

I may have missed a video, so if you think your score is off just let me know!


----------



## Jaximus

Charles said:


> As for your badge, Jax .... O.K., O.K., I put in for it. But we are subject to the schedule of our fearless leader NightKnight, who claims he has other things in his life than all the minutiae of this forum. All good things come to he who waits ....


Haha, I had to say it, Charles. Stinking badges...



treefork said:


> No shooting for me this weekend. Away at my job for two days. I'll post the other videos soon.


Don't work too hard, buddy. We'll keep a match burning for you. :woot:

Eight match lighters! That's awesome. Great work, everybody. I feel like a great weight has been lifted off my shoulders now that I got one. Time to have some fun!

Thanks again for this competition, Bill. I'm already psyched about next month's card cutting adventure.


----------



## treefork

Bill Hays said:


> Eight match lighters...
> Awesome shooting Guys!
> 
> MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
> BeanFlip 13 vids, with 13 pts (He's had NINE match lights!)
> BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
> GrayWolf, 8 vid, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
> Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
> Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
> Charles, 20 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
> Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
> Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
> RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
> Treefork, 5 vids, 13 pts. (THREE Matches Lit!)
> 
> I may have missed a video, so if you think your score is off just let me know!


I posted 4 match lights up to this point. I believe there was 8 total videos


----------



## ash

Time for doing instead of talking about doing:






Shot 1 - Match 5 bumped to the right
Shot 2 - Match 4 smashed
Shot 5 - Match 5 smashed






Shot 1 - Match 5 smashed
Shot 5 - Match 4 split
Shot 10 - Match 6 smashed

A couple of 3-point tallies. I have a new batch of unsafety matches with a different formula, so I'll see if i can spark one up.


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, ash. You're having too much fun, man. "8 o'clock rock," lol. If you've got the time to make the videos you'll get a light before this comp is over. Provided your matches cooperate. Remember to always dunk your balls in hot vinegar before shooting.


----------



## ash

Jaximus said:


> Remember to always dunk your balls in hot vinegar before shooting.


Very popular with the Mediterranean ladies, too!


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash...Nice shooting! Welcome to the contest. Good luck with your new matches. Bring on the fire.

Todd


----------



## ash

Thanks, lads.

No luck with the latest batch. I've tried shellac and cellulose to stick the phosphorus to the match head, but no fire. Next is thinned paraffin wax and/or beeswax.


----------



## Can-Opener

Nice shooting Ash!


----------



## treefork

Another light with a hit 11points


----------



## Charles

Ash and TF ... some great shooting there. I hope to get back at it soon. In the meantime, you have my permission to carry on.

By the way, if either of you wants to shoot FOR ME, I will humbly accept ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Glad you decide to join the madness Ash!


----------



## Bill Hays

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 13 vids, with 13 pts (He's had NINE match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 8 vid, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 20 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 9 vids, 13 pts. (FIVE Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.


----------



## treefork

My girl friend walked out and witnessed the lighting on this one. Getting close for multiples. I've been away with work this weekend. Tomorrow when I recover from the sleep deprivation I''ll post some more.


----------



## Charles

You are smokin' 'em, TF! Two lights must be just around the corner ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Treefork, you're my number one pick for the first to get two lights. Get some sleep, then light up those matches, buddy.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Charles

I do believe that so far no one has done better than 5 out of 10. Common, Bean ... you can get two lights!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

I feel ya bean. You look at those solid head shots and say "why didn't you light ?" I then wish I had the Old fashioned strike anywhere matches. Oh well. We're all in the same boat. Nice shooting man!


----------



## M.J

Great shooting, guys!

I'm still at it but have not had another light yet. I hit one today and heard the "CRACK!" and smelled the burning sulfur but no fire.


----------



## Beanflip

Here is light number ten! A score of 13.


----------



## Beanflip

100 points!


----------



## treefork

Well nice job Bean. 100 POINTS!! Can't beat that. Oh well . It was fun.


----------



## treefork

Lol


----------



## Beanflip

Yep, you might as well quit trying. :naughty: :devil:


----------



## treefork

" No guts. No glory."


----------



## Charles

Thank goodness you got that, Bean. Now I can stop trying for 2!!!

Man, it was weird how that first match just kept relighting ... Hey, maybe you can get more than 100 points if you just keep at it! :rofl:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Another 5 out of ten. No lights.


----------



## Jaximus

As a professional video editor I can say, without a doubt, Beanflip's video is legit. I'm blown away, man. Excellent work.

Beanflip, it seems like you're furiously trying to prove my prediction that treefork would be the first to get two lights wrong. Treefork, come on, buddy. You're making me look like a chump.


----------



## drnoob

I belive the rules state that you have ten shots to light ten matches for one hundred points, not one light on different days!


----------



## Beanflip

How many?


----------



## Beanflip

drnoob said:


> I belive the rules state that you have ten shots to light ten matches for one hundred points, not one light on different days!


The video was for fun. That's all I intended.


----------



## drnoob

O it was a joke lol but nice shooting btw!


----------



## drnoob

I was just watching your videos on YouTube and could you show your catch box and how you made it? Looks awesome!


----------



## Beanflip

Well here is another light and another 13 pointer. Right now all I have left for matches are the green Diamonds.


----------



## Charles

Beanflip said:


> How many?


I counted 6 hits, but I may have missed one. That is a new high! Congrats, Bean! You sure have it dialed in.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

I'll be back soon! Still committed to work. Back home tomorrow .


----------



## Jaximus

Stinking badges......

Beanflip, that's some crazy shooting on that second to last video. So many hits. How you haven't gotten 2 lights yet I'll never know. When you think about it, hitting a match 6 for 10 at 33 feet is kind of ridiculous. You must be eating your wheaties, buddy.


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Stinking badges......
> 
> Beanflip, that's some crazy shooting on that second to last video. So many hits. How you haven't gotten 2 lights yet I'll never know. When you think about it, hitting a match 6 for 10 at 33 feet is kind of ridiculous. You must be eating your wheaties, buddy.


Wheaties with carrots!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

I'm seeing some true World Class shooting.... It's been said that if you want to know how to do something the best, then you should study the best at doing that thing... If I were a brand new shooter, the absolute best advice I could receive would be to watch, study and try to emulate the way you guys are shooting. In any kind of shooting discipline, nothing and I mean NOTHING beats pure accuracy... hitting the target is what counts.... an to be quite honest about it, NO ONE on Earth is shooting at a higher level than the top shooters in this competition right now.

To ALL shooters out there... you should feel priviledged, lucky to see such shooting. These guys are literally shooting better with slingshots than the guys on the show Topshot were doing with pistols from closer distances and rifles at similar distances... simply incredible. If you want to know how to shoot accurately, study these guys and try to do what they're doing... this is true gold right here.

Whether you're a hunter, target shooter or just like to plink... there is no better example of what to do if you want to hit the target!

Yes there are faster methods of shooting, but none and I mean NONE can hit the target better than the top shooters in this contest... and that is exactly what's needed if you truly want to be the best hunter you can be, the best target shooter, or the best all around shot.

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had TEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 8 vid, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 20 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 10 vids, 13 pts. (FIVE Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## treefork

Correction. I have posted 6 match lights to the contest. Thanks


----------



## Bill Hays

Correct?

I'm seeing some true World Class shooting.... It's been said that if you want to know how to do something the best, then you should study the best at doing that thing... If I were a brand new shooter, the absolute best advice I could receive would be to watch, study and try to emulate the way you guys are shooting. In any kind of shooting discipline, nothing and I mean NOTHING beats pure accuracy... hitting the target is what counts.... an to be quite honest about it, NO ONE on Earth is shooting at a higher level than the top shooters in this competition right now.

To ALL shooters out there... you should feel priviledged, lucky to see such shooting. These guys are literally shooting better with slingshots than the guys on the show Topshot were doing with pistols from closer distances and rifles at similar distances... simply incredible. If you want to know how to shoot accurately, study these guys and try to do what they're doing... this is true gold right here.

Whether you're a hunter, target shooter or just like to plink... there is no better example of what to do if you want to hit the target!

Yes there are faster methods of shooting, but none and I mean NONE can hit the target better than the top shooters in this contest... and that is exactly what's needed if you truly want to be the best hunter you can be, the best target shooter, or the best all around shot.

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 1 vid, with 2 pts..
GrayWolf, 8 vid, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 20 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 10 vids, 13 pts. (SIX Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## drnoob

Great job guys! I finally got me a spot to shoot at 33 feet! So I should have a video up soon! I'll be shooting all day until I get a light lol! My HTS should be here soon so I might be able to get a light with that! Good luck everyone!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well I took a stab at the match lighting business with Charles this afternoon. After testing out a slingshot tether pole Charles just made, and I had success my first video I got 1 hit and on my 2nd video I got a light and one hit on the far left one. We both were so excited on the match light I forgot to ask Charles to zoom in at it but you can see a large puff of smoke in the air as you see me trying to contain how happy I was before I ran up to blow it out.

here are the vids 









Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting Slinger!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks a lot GW you have done some impressive slinging this month my man. You, Beanflip and Treefork are my choices for the savage to take the 2 lights. :bowdown: Charles was kind enough to hook me up with some proper matches so I will make at least one more crack at it this month maybe 2.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

BC !!!!! Nicely done. Welcome aboard.


----------



## GrayWolf

Slinger...thanks for the vote of confidence, but my money is on Beanflip and Treefork.

Treefork...aren't you supposed to be out shooting or something :neener:

Todd


----------



## treefork

Todd

I'm beat up from work. Hope to post some fire on Tuesday. No shooting happened today.


----------



## Beanflip

Congrats BC! Way to go!


----------



## Charles

Way to go, Matt!!! I am not sure who was most proud, you or me!

Yep, I was a dolt ... in my excitement, I did not even think about zooming the camera!

I will put in for your badge.

It was a really great day shooting, for sure.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Way to go, Matt!!! I am not sure who was most proud, you or me!
> 
> Yep, I was a dolt ... in my excitement, I did not even think about zooming the camera!
> 
> I will put in for your badge.
> 
> It was a really great day shooting, for sure.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you kind sir I will be looking forward to sporting that badge very proudly. :king:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Well....here is my 0 for tonight. No points, but I'm still kind of happy with the results. I was playing around with an idea for next month, so I incorporated it into the line up just to see what adjustments I needed to make. If you look verrry closely at shot 5, you can see the card vibrate (or maybe it was just cold ). Looks like this setup just might work. I know its fun to shoot at!






Todd


----------



## Arturito

well done Matt ! nice smoke there !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Nice card cut GW, I see you warming up the motor for next month, did you put a match in front the card (flame+card cut), for the 25 points ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Hey GW!!! Very nice shooting ... match hit and card cut!!! No fair practicing before the competition!!! Oh, wait ... that's the whole purpose of these competitions, isn't it??? :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo...thank you. I had the match in front of the card, but the shot went a little high and missed the match.

Charles...thank you, sir. I actually didn't hit the match...it just moved as a result of the card being hit. I was just getting things ready so I don't have to scramble later. And isn't this all about getting out and having fun??? Well...I can tell you first hand...cutting cards is a lot of fun!! :neener:

Todd


----------



## Charles

This morning was cool and breezy with a good fog ... fog horns at the lighthouse were going well. So it was not a great day to try lighting a match. But I had made plans to go over to BC-Slinger's house this afternoon, so I figured I should just get out in the yard this morning and do some shooting. Here was my best effort ... 2 hits, one of which produced a puff of smoke, but alas no actual light.






By the time afternoon rolled around, the fog had burned off, and it was quite warm over at Matt's place. Matt had been shooting the little Red Bird matches. I took over a box of the regular sized Red Birds. Matt was shooting really well with his OTF micarta aluminum sandwich, and today he got his first light!!! I was really delighted to be on hand to see it.

All right ... I am hoping for some hot dry weather for the rest of the month so I have a better chance.

Cheers .....Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Charles that was some robbery that looked like it should have light for sure. Thanks again for the full size Red Birds Hope I can try to get a sling in again tomorrow.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, another round of great shooting! Just a matter of time before you get another light.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Congrats on your light, BC-Slinger. You made it look easy, man.


----------



## treefork

My camera work was bad because my eyes are bad. The match was lit and can be heard burning. Oh well .doesn't affect the contest. Need to polish my production skills a bit. Glasses are on the way lol This would be my *7 TH *posted match light.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Consistently killing it TreeFork great job buddy and awesome slinging. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Great shooting TF! Looks like you have good weather for it. I hope to get out again this morning.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

NINE match lighters...
More than anybody could have predicted, AWESOME shooting Guys!

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 9 vids, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 7 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 21 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 11 vids, 13 pts. (SEVEN Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Jaximus

Bill Hays said:


> NINE match lighters...
> More than anybody could have predicted, AWESOME shooting Guys!


I feel bad for you, Bill, because that's a lot of slingshots to make. At the same time there are 9 of us that are drooling over those bad boys, haha. It's definitely going to be Christmas in August when those packages start showing up on people's doorsteps. And whoever wins this contest and gets that amazing custom... there will be envy, haha. Thanks again, Mr. Hays. This has been a blast.


----------



## Charles

All right ... I went out this morning and had a go at it. I switched to my Mutant Ninja with TBG and a dog bone pouch of elk leather. I had not strikes ... heavy sigh ... did not even see any smoke, like I did yesterday. But I seem to be shooting better. Here are some videos ... one with 4 hits and three with 3 hits ... I did not bother to upload the 1 and 2 hit videos.





















I am going to give it another go this afternoon.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

That's good shooting, Charles. 4 hits is enough to win the competition at this point. It's just that two of them need to be match lights. I think I'm going to give it another go again this evening, but just for fun. The probability of me getting 2 lights rests somewhere right between the Yankees winning the world series and sugar gliders rising up and overthrowing the US government.


----------



## Arturito

nothing fancy here only "warming up" with the cards, the strike anywhere matches are forbidden as are classified as "fireworks" by law, definitely no "flame" for me ...

the card after a near clip hit got "horizontal" LOL and after a seconf hit seemed as a "reverse failed cut" ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

I don't know why my videos are looking crappy. I need to figure this video thing out . I'm using the Iphone 5. This will be my *8 th *posted match light. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jaximus

Are you uploading straight from your iPhone? When I upload directly to YouTube it uses a very poor quality to keep the file size down. I have to upload to my PC, flip the video over with Premiere, then compress and upload to YouTube to get decent quality.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> I don't know why my videos are looking crappy. I need to figure this video thing out . I'm using the Iphone 5. This will be my *8 th *posted match light. Any suggestions are welcome.


Can you raise the camera and change the angle to be a little more of a front view of the catch box?


----------



## Beanflip

I use an iPod and upload to you tube by wifi.


----------



## treefork

I'll try what you said Bean. I thought it was a exposer setting or something. My last vid was crappy also and the lighting was different.


----------



## drnoob

My first hit! I'll be at it tomorrow in better light! Hopefully I get a match to fire up!


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, Doc. It's probably possible to light a match with the setup you're using, but having the matches rigidly fixed makes it harder. Pretty much if you get a hit you blow the match off the board. It took me what felt like forever to get one of those green tips to light and it seems like the setup is a really important part of it.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Drnoob good luck on the light it feels great when that sucker sparks up let me tell you. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## drnoob

Thanks! Do you have any better suggestions on a set up? Pics


----------



## treefork

Look at the videos of the contest.


----------



## drnoob

After that video and a lot of shots later I blew the head off of two matches but no light up  maybe if I attach them to a wire it would help?


----------



## Beanflip

Man I don't know how you see those. It looks dark and that background is pretty busy. 
My matches are stubbed into scraps of latex tubing and the tubing is slipped over a loop of wire that is stapled and clamped between to pieces of wood. The wire allows me to adjust the angle and yes the tubing lets it swing a bit.


----------



## drnoob

I can barely see the matches on that blanket lol I'm looking for a dark solid color blanket!


----------



## drnoob

O and I was shooting at dusk also


----------



## Charles

Well, I went at it again this afternoon. I was shooting into the sun, and it got worse as the afternoon wore on. Poor camera ... could not cope with the target in shade and me in bright sun. Sun in my face caused a lot of problems with my eyes ... had quite a bit of trouble with floaters, and probably some flare from my cataracts. But I did get another session of 4 hits make that *5 hits *and two more of 3 hits. Not going to bother with less than 3 hits. But alas ... no lights. Here are the videos:
















Even though I did not get a light, I still had a fun day breaking matches and smashing match heads with my Mutant Ninja.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting, Drnoob! Keep it up ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting everyone!

Drnoob...welcome to the contest! Keep at it. I use a white backdrop...it helps me see the tips of the matches...just a suggestion :wave:

Charles..it's cool that you keep changing slingshots...a man after my own heart...I can't seem to use the same one for more than a few rounds.

Treefork...I think Bean is right...raise the camera and bring it out front a little. Then you can use the zoom to get just the right picture. I use a video camera with an sd card and upload right to youtube from the card...not much help to ya there..sorry. AND..Damn nice shooting!!

Arturo...I like the reverse cut...only a master can do that

Todd


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Charles..it's cool that you keep changing slingshots...a man after my own heart...I can't seem to use the same one for more than a few rounds.
> 
> Todd


Well, GW, if I ever find a slingshot that gives me 5 strikes every 10 shots, I will probably shoot no other for the rest of my life! :rofl:

For me, part of the fun is shooting many different slingshots. I am not really a competitive shooter, so I do not feel I need to limit myself to just one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Good shooting all of you! I keep waiting for the double. I need to switch slingshots also. So I modded this barnet zombie killer I got at walley world. Visited my son a week ago and he helped me with the video stuff. I hit one match but you can see my modded sling shot its been fun shooting it. I am definitely gaining skill and having fun. I practiced on a pop can and cut it in half real easy it is like shooting a barrel! LOL


----------



## Charles

Good work, CO ... Keep at it! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Man, you were hitting all around those things. The one you hit was basically a perfect bullseye. Nice shooting.


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, nice shooting! The new toy is working for you.

Todd


----------



## drnoob

Three hits!


----------



## treefork

New angle in yard and camera set up. Don't want to get that multi and have it in dispute. This will be my *9th posted match light.*


----------



## Charles

TF, you are HOT!

Good shooting, Drnoob.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Ummm.... Thanks Charles. But lets just focus on my shooting lol :rofl:


----------



## Bill Hays

Again GREAT shooting Guys!

You know it's actually fairly easy to make videos where you go out there and hit amazing SINGLE shots... so long as you make enough takes you'll be able to make it look like you can do practically ANYTHING with a slingshot... BUT what you guys are doing here, uncut, unedited video shooting 10 shots one after the other at ten tiny targets... then actually HITTING a decent percentage of those targets

and your misses are by mere millimeters.... THAT is some real shooting and PROVES you guys are at the top of the slingshot shooting world.

No "look at me, I hit a can from 200 feet" B.S. shooting where the video was edited so you don't actually know how many shots it took to get that on video... instead you're involved in the honest pursuit of accurate, and CONSISTENT shooting... no one hit wonder shots... simply shooting at multiples of very small targets at respectable distances and hitting them!

All of you have more than earned my respect and it's an honor to give back to you.

MJ 6 vids, with 10 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 9 vids, with 12 pts. (THREE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 28 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 4 vid, 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 13 vids, 13 pts. (NINE Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 2 vid, 3 pt.

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

Drnoob...very nice!! Only a matter of time on the light...keep after it!

Treefork....Wow, I really thought it was going to be on this one after the light on the first shot and a hit on the 2nd. Great shooting. And the new setup is sweet. Very clear and everything in the pic.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thanks Todd and Charles.


----------



## Jaximus

Got in a few rounds today. Couldn't better my score, but I did get my second light. I wrongly said in the video it was the 23rd, but I don't suppose it really matters.






I think if my second hit had been about 2mm lower it would have lit instead of blowing off the phosphorus. Oh, well. I'm glad I got another light. The lighting is really bad because of the time of day. After that video I had to quit because shafts of light were blasting right in my eyes and bouncing off my bands while the matches were pretty much in the shade. I'll try to get in a few more rounds this evening. Thanks for watching.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax...awesome!! Great minds think alike....I'm uploading a vid now where I said the wrong date :bonk: Get back after it...get that 2nd before everyone else.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is one from this afternoon. 11 points, so no improvement, but my 4th light, and the first one for me with the match hanging upside down instead of standing up (one of those little personal victories ). I did give the wrong date, but as Jax said in his...it's not going to make any difference.






Maybe this evening I'll be able to do a little better.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, Todd! That second light is going to come from somebody. I'm quite surprised we haven't seen it yet. With a week left in the competition it's almost certain to happen. The question is... who's it gonna be?


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks Jax...now quit sitting around and get out there and get that 2nd light...I know I'm on my way out to work on it.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Jax, GW ... you guys are doing very well indeed! Somehow I just cannot seem to get that second light.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Use The Force, Charles...


----------



## treefork

Nice fire Jax and GW. I love the sight and sound of a light up. Its as exciting as the moment you realize your about to land a trophy bass..


----------



## Jaximus

Haha, thanks, treefork. Not much of a fisherman, so I've never caught a trophy bass, but I don't know that I've ever been as excited as I was when I lit up that first match. Man, what a rush. This contest has been like an emotional roller coaster for me. I'm loving it!


----------



## Arturito

Well done TF and GW, but I am still missing the 2nd light :yeahthat: ... I've put all my "chips" on you guys :screwy: LOL !!!

meanwhile another failed card cut, BUT I am hitting the thing almost all rounds now ...






I need to improve with a fixed clamp and buy a decent deck of cards, these ones are a crap, my goal is 2 cards in a round ... :naughty:

Cheers

Arturo

PS. the video goes dark BAD ...


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> New angle in yard and camera set up. Don't want to get that multi and have it in dispute. This will be my *9th posted match light.*


Light on the first shot! Awesome TF!


----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> Got in a few rounds today. Couldn't better my score, but I did get my second light. I wrongly said in the video it was the 23rd, but I don't suppose it really matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if my second hit had been about 2mm lower it would have lit instead of blowing off the phosphorus. Oh, well. I'm glad I got another light. The lighting is really bad because of the time of day. After that video I had to quit because shafts of light were blasting right in my eyes and bouncing off my bands while the matches were pretty much in the shade. I'll try to get in a few more rounds this evening. Thanks for watching.


Good shoot'in Captain America! 
I've had a few hits like yours that don't light. Or like MJ mentioned they make a snapping noise. I started to think I was putting to much angle on my matches. Just thought I'd bring it up and see what the rest of the Lighters thought.


----------



## Beanflip

Can opener, how about some photos of that mod slingshot?


----------



## Jaximus

Thanks, Bean! The only way I can get the diamonds to light is to hit them at that extreme angle, just off center. The Pennleys might be different. I haven't used those yet. I also went from lead balls to steel balls that I'd soaked in boiling vinegar.


----------



## Beanflip

drnoob, it's hard for me to see you matches. Could you add some lighting?


----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> Thanks, Bean! The only way I can get the diamonds to light is to hit them at that extreme angle, just off center. The Pennleys might be different. I haven't used those yet. I also went from lead balls to steel balls that I'd soaked in boiling vinegar.


Cool! I've been using rusted 7/16 myself. The ones I find in the yard seem to have the best rust. I tried to recreate them with Vinegar and mud then I added salt. Sounds crazy doesn't it.


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks everyone. Nothing new to report tonight. I decided to try something different this evening. Instead of going bigger on ammo, I thought I would try going down to 1/4". I recently bought some tb silver and wanted to try it. The first band set I tried was right on the money. I even got a couple of those elusive 'snaps', and one round with 3 hits, but no lights. I went through 2 sets of bands (I think the bands were on the old side) but had a blast.

Keep up the great shooting everyone.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bean! The only way I can get the diamonds to light is to hit them at that extreme angle, just off center. The Pennleys might be different. I haven't used those yet. I also went from lead balls to steel balls that I'd soaked in boiling vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I've been using rusted 7/16 myself. The ones I find in the yard seem to have the best rust. I tried to recreate them with Vinegar and mud then I added salt. Sounds crazy doesn't it.
Click to expand...

Soooo....there IS a secret to getting all those lights. I've got one weekend left...might have to get some rusty balls...sounds like a sailors nightmare :rofl:. And yes, I do laugh at my own jokes sometimes . I'm just jelous....I wish I'd of thought of it.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bean! The only way I can get the diamonds to light is to hit them at that extreme angle, just off center. The Pennleys might be different. I haven't used those yet. I also went from lead balls to steel balls that I'd soaked in boiling vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I've been using rusted 7/16 myself. The ones I find in the yard seem to have the best rust. I tried to recreate them with Vinegar and mud then I added salt. Sounds crazy doesn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo....there IS a secret to getting all those lights. I've got one weekend left...might have to get some rusty balls...sounds like a sailors nightmare :rofl:. And yes, I do laugh at my own jokes sometimes . I'm just jelous....I wish I'd of thought of it.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

Lol! Well Master Hays says its not necessary but I wanted to have the best chance I could.


----------



## M.J

Ok, I'm officially an idiot.

This was my fourth attempt of the night and I had everything all set up when I started but I must've bumped the camera between rounds and just moved it so that the leftmost (to the camera) match was juuust out of frame :banghead: :banghead: .

You can hear it and see the smoke but the fire is off camera. If you don't want to count it, I understand. If you do, I'd appreciate it and I promise to check the camera setup between EVERY round from now on! So for now, unofficially 12pts.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bean! The only way I can get the diamonds to light is to hit them at that extreme angle, just off center. The Pennleys might be different. I haven't used those yet. I also went from lead balls to steel balls that I'd soaked in boiling vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I've been using rusted 7/16 myself. The ones I find in the yard seem to have the best rust. I tried to recreate them with Vinegar and mud then I added salt. Sounds crazy doesn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo....there IS a secret to getting all those lights. I've got one weekend left...might have to get some rusty balls...sounds like a sailors nightmare :rofl:. And yes, I do laugh at my own jokes sometimes . I'm just jelous....I wish I'd of thought of it.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Well Master Hays says its not necessary but I wanted to have the best chance I could.
Click to expand...

I use rusty and/or vinegared 7/16 as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip

Good job M_J! I believe ya! Glad your show'in the SPS some love.


----------



## GrayWolf

MJ...Great shooting!! It's easy to bump the camera...wait till you pause it when you think you hit record, then have a good run. I would have slapped my forhead, but that would take 3 or 4 hits to cover it all :slap:.

Todd


----------



## M.J

GrayWolf said:


> MJ...Great shooting!! It's easy to bump the camera...wait till you pause it when you think you hit record, then have a good run. I would have slapped my forhead, but that would take 3 or 4 hits to cover it all :slap:.
> 
> Todd


I'm actually glad that I didn't discover the error until after I turned the camera off because the string of profanities that I let loose would have made it a site-unfriendly video.

On an upbeat note, I'm feeling much more confident about hitting and striking matches. I was actually listening to music (Pandora radio) while I shot tonight which seemed to help with my focus. I only had the earbud in the left ear, though, because it messes with my anchor if I put the right one in


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJ...Great shooting!! It's easy to bump the camera...wait till you pause it when you think you hit record, then have a good run. I would have slapped my forhead, but that would take 3 or 4 hits to cover it all :slap:.
> 
> Todd
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually glad that I didn't discover the error until after I turned the camera off because the string of profanities that I let loose would have made it a site-unfriendly video.
> 
> On an upbeat note, I'm feeling much more confident about hitting and striking matches. I was actually listening to music (Pandora radio) while I shot tonight which seemed to help with my focus. I only had the earbud in the left ear, though, because it messes with my anchor if I put the right one in
Click to expand...

That would suck to have it ripped out of your ear. It is nice to know that you are human. I was beginning to wonder with all the great shooting you have been doing lately :neener:.

But now that you are getting comfortable with matches...the game is about to change...and you will have to start all over. Maybe a little AC/DC will get you back on track...I know it always helps me :headbang:


----------



## Can-Opener

Beanflip said:


> Can opener, how about some photos of that mod slingshot?


Sure, here you go



































It has a 1.5" fork gap. I am suprised wrist brace slingshots are not more popular but the way this came stock was no good for me. I am loving this set up. Super easy band changes


----------



## Beanflip

Nice mod! Did you fab that your self? It looks great.


----------



## drnoob

My first match light! On another note, I have to shoot in my front driveway right by the road and I had a car full of guys drive by me turned around and when they drove back by they called me a name because of the slingshot! People kill me! But I'm not letting this get to me at all! I'll be back out there later today shooting in the same spot! Good shooting everyone!


----------



## GrayWolf

Drnoob, congrats on your first light!! It's a great feeling. Hopefully if will happen many more times for you.

Todd


----------



## drnoob

Thanks!


----------



## Can-Opener

Beanflip said:


> Nice mod! Did you fab that your self? It looks great.


Thanks Bean, Yes I made it. I purchased it at walmart cause I thought $18.00 was so cheap I could toss it if it did not work well. Shooting theses matches has made me crazy!!!! I am looking for my shooting to be more consistent. So I gave this a try. After shooting it as it came I thought how can anyone shoot this slingshot this way. You would have to be a body builder!!! the stock bands were very strong!and the pouch was a REAL POS!!!!
I put some Tex medium tubes on the original fork first. I did not like that at all. I decided a serious mod would make this a fun shooter and proceeded to remove the original wire fork. Once I looked at it I see an easy mod by making a 1/4" alum plate with the shape of the wire fork cut in it. Very simple.
I spent a little extra time making the fork tips with screw down plates to clamp the bands. I have seen it done on here before,it works real easy and after 3 to 4 hundred shots my bands wore out at the pouch not the clamps so I know that works ok now.
Now my only problem is shooting through the forks I have to shoot 2" high to be on target. That means I have to cover the match head and I can't see the thing. Thats the reason I was shooting matches on paper with a 1" grid pattern I tried everything I can find on here and my natural anchor works this way 
Last night I had a great practice with my non wrist brace slingshot shooting OTT. Then it hit me if I would band the Modded SS OTT I would be able to see the target better the way I shoot. I am going to try that today.
After modding this SS I see you could make it any fork width, hight,style very easy. It would be very easy to star-ship it out a bit. How far would be the question.
Those matches should be scared!!!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Drnoob! Good luck on getting a double!


----------



## Jaximus

Dang! Just can't seem to do better than 12 points. Oh well. Got a light on my very first shot of the day, then proceeded to get robbed, haha.











Had to stop because I destroyed all of my heatshrinks except one and I'm not about to go gimping back and forth every time I hit a single match. Perhaps I'll do another video or two today. Maybe I'll just enjoy that first round light a while longer.

Congrats on your first light, drnoob. It's addictive, bro.


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting Jax!! You're well on your way to getting 2.


----------



## Jaximus

Well, GW, I've finally found a setup with the matches, bands and ammo that will somewhat consistently light the matches when I hit them right. That was half the battle for me. Now I just have to get consistent at hitting the matches. I think if I get another early light like that I'm just going to try to hit the matches in the center so I can bump my score up. 90% of my misses come from me spoiling the shot, or missing just low because I'm aiming for the tip of the tip. Can't let these jokers beat me by one point here, hahaha :neener:

Oh, drnoob, I would think that showing that big crack you stand behind every time would be enough.I don't see you out there rearranging slabs of concrete to gain a few feet. I've just been showing that brick I've got buried in the ground.


----------



## drnoob

Lol


----------



## Jaximus

noob, the excitement in your voice when you struck that match.... priceless, bro. "Thank God," you said! I said the same thing on my first light!


----------



## Charles

Congratulations Drnoob!!! I will put in for your badge.

Jax, you rascal ... slow down!!! You are getting ahead of me! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Charles said:


> Jax, you rascal ... slow down!!! You are getting ahead of me! :rofl:


I'm just happy I was invited to the party, Charles. It's all gravy from here, my friend.


----------



## drnoob

I would have been jumping up and down but the neighbors were watching lol


----------



## drnoob

I need to make a real catch box but I can't find any good pans on YouTube? N e suggestions?


----------



## Jaximus

I made mine from furring strips. Super cheap at Home Depot, Lowe's, Menard's wherever. All you really need is a frame, a bottom to actually collect your ammunition and a piece of fabric or canvas to stop the ammo. I used storm door screening for the bottom because my catchbox is outside all the time and it won't collect water that way. I used some old curtain material we had around for the backstop. You don't really need sides, a back, or a top.

I went huge so my wife and I can shoot together and the whole thing only weighs about 20 or 30 pounds. Maybe less.


----------



## treefork

New set up. Mirror on the catch box instead of the tripod. This is my *10 th *posted match light.


----------



## Bill Hays

TEN match lighters...
Think about it, how "ridiculous" is this contest? Who in the world would make a challenge up like this... and who in the world would ACCEPT and actually accomplish a challenge as crazy as this?!?
We're talking about a challenge that is quite literally at the pinnacle of expert firearms shooting capabilities... not done with a firearm, nor a crossbow or even a bow... but to be done with a freakin' slingshot!
You guys have to know how much you're going to inspire the next generation of shooters... letting them know there are things out there that are possible that they may not have even conceived of yet!

The pure "awe-dacity" of this feat... doing what most would have thought impossible.. you guys are incredible.

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

MJ 7 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 10 vids, with 12 pts. (FOUR match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vid, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 28 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vid, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 7 vids, 12 pts. (FOUR Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 14 vids, 13 pts. (TEN Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 3 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> New set up. Mirror on the catch box instead of the tripod. This is my *10 th *posted match light.


Braggart!!! Just trying to make me feel inadequate ... :neener: ... and you are succeeding .... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Great shooting, as we have come to expect ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J

Doesn't get any closer to a light than this one!


----------



## Jaximus

Absolutely robbed, MJ.


----------



## Charles

Keep at it, MJ. I had a couple like that this morning ... I feel for your frustration. I am beginning to think I will have to resort to shooting with flaming balls in order to get another light!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Trust me, Charles, shooting with flaming balls isn't all it's cracked up to be. Let's just... leave it at that...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

We marvel at the accomplishments recorded here. A fine demonstration of shooting prowess indeed.

Hopefully next month's card cutting competition will include shooting at horizontal as well as vertical cards. Should the horizontal be awarded more points? Will there really be the option to cut a card AND light a match simultaneously?


----------



## treefork

Another light! This time with four hits. The tenth shot I Shot at the burnt match and smashed it for the for a hit. I didn't realize I picked the lit one. This would be my *11 th *posted match light to the contest.


----------



## M.J

You da man, Marty!


----------



## BC-Slinger

treefork said:


> Another light! This time with four hits. The tenth shot I Shot at the burnt match and smashed it for the for a hit. I didn't realize I picked the lit one. This would be my *11 th *posted match light to the contest.


Well we have a new leader congratulations and great slinging.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Arturito

Awesome TF, I reviewed the video 3 times and I am sure that the second shoot (rightmost match) fired before break it's head, man you were so close to light 2 !! :aahhhh:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Thank you all for the kind words. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Jaximus

I'm sorry, treefork, but I can't let this stand.... Off to get a double light!

That's some seriously good shooting, my man. Well played.


----------



## Charles

Now let me see if I understand this, TF. At midnight on the 13th of the month, you met a tall, dark stranger in a red suit at the crossroads just outside of town. He had you sign a contract in blood, in exchange for certain skills with a slingshot. :devil: Do you think you could contact him again and point him up my way??? :headbang:

That was a fantastic display of skill! Congratulations! :bowdown:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thank you Charles.


----------



## drnoob

Ha ha lol point him my way too!


----------



## Charles

Today was a very frustrating day chez Charles. This morning I started shooting with my mutant ninja. The bands broke at the pouch. So I shortened them and retied the pouch. Then after a couple of rounds the bands broke at the forks. So I rooted out another set of TBG bands on another slingshot and put them on. But the bands were stronger than I like for target work, and the pouch was lousy, so I abandoned that. Next I replaced bands on my Alley Cat with some more office bands, but the ones I used were really lousy ... too weak. So I abandoned that. After lunch I picked up another slingshot that someone sent to me ... it had nice latex bands. I was doing OK with it, sort of getting it dialed in, and then the bands broke on that. Finally I went back to the slingshot Stej sent me and shot with that for a while. The best I did so far (I may yet go back out and try to reclaim my self respect) was three hits.






Wish I had advanced warning about days like this! Still, I managed to smash a few matches.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Yeah, Charles, I shot a few rounds tonight and the fire gods weren't having any of it. Got one good spark and a bunch of smashed heads, but no fire. Guess we can't all shoot as well as treefork, buddy.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

You people continue to smash matches over and over at 33 feet and you are talking about not doing well? The rest of us could be so lucky! I know, I know; It's just the banter of champions who strive for excellence. Right?


----------



## Charles

KITROBASKIN said:


> You people continue to smash matches over and over at 33 feet and you are talking about not doing well? The rest of us could be so lucky! I know, I know; It's just the banter of champions who strive for excellence. Right?


Nahhh ... It is just that I am sooo much better looking than Treefork that I can't understand why I can't shoot better than he can! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

WOW!! I go to work and come home to all this great shooting. Don't you people have jobs??? :neener:

Treefork...Congrats on taking the lead...awesome shooting!

MJ...Love the reaction to the non light....I feel your pain.

Charles...The light are coming...I just feel it.

Jax....Sweet shooting...Keep after it.

Storms here so I'll have to just sit back and watch the masters in action. Now give me something to watch.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Well here is another. That should make it my *12 th * posted match light. I did my ancient Navaho fire dance before every light. lol


----------



## drnoob

I finally made a good catch box/Blanket frame! I will upload a video of it tomorrow! Good shooting everyone!


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting TF! Way to go!


----------



## Charles

I had another go this evening, but my shooting was pretty poor ... just getting a bit too weary to really focus on it, I suppose. Best of luck to everyone ... still hoping someone will get two lights! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Charles said:


> I had another go this evening, but my shooting was pretty poor ... just getting a bit too weary to really focus on it, I suppose. Best of luck to everyone ... still hoping someone will get two lights! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles you are not alone. I shot 10 rounds tonight and just bent a few wires. Me weary too! Camera battery went dead! LOL


----------



## Bill Hays

TEN match lighters... and a new points leader...
To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 10 vids, with 12 pts. (FOUR match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 30 vids, 11 pts. (TWO match lights!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 7 vids, 12 pts. (FOUR Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 16 vids, 15 pts. (TWELVE Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 3 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Charles

Well, Bill ... unless you are counting my puff of smoke in the following:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/?p=319703

then I really only have one light.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

I'm at 14 pts. Bill. Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## treefork

Had four lights on the 25 th of July. This is the last of them. Wish I could group them in a set and only make one video. lol This will be the *13 th *match light post to the contest. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jaximus

Four lights in one day... That's pretty impressive, man. Everytime I see that you've posted in here I think, "Is this it? Is this the day that treefork got a double?" I'm pulling for you, brother.

I'm surprised none of you guys have been able to get that elusive double. According to my math there have been over 40 match lights posted here (ridiculous, btw), but not a single double. The stars must really have to align to pull that off.

Anyway, nice shooting, everyone. There's been some amazing stuff happening here.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax. You are progressing amazingly fast! Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## Jaximus

Thank you, TF. This journey has been very humbling, that's for sure. Thanks to this forum I've had a lot of excellent examples to learn from. Some of your guys' creamy goodness must have rubbed off on me. Wait...


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Some of your guys' creamy goodness must have rubbed off on me. Wait...


In your dreams, Bucko!!! :neener:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash

I'm making progress on producing unsafety matches. Using acetone to get the phosphorous off the box and onto the match seems helpful. I have had a few sparks and can strike some of them successfully on a rough surface, but no slingshot lights as yet.


----------



## Jaximus

ash, I tried my hand at making some from a youtube tutorial and ended up with matches that would spark like crazy, but never light unless using a striker pad. I hope you have better luck than I did, buddy. I think it's time to start experimenting with some white phosphorus. :devil:


----------



## ash

Yeah, about half of them were sparkers, a quarter lit easily and the rest wore out without a hint of action. For all I know, I spent the evening shooting at and mostly missing a couple of duds! :lol:

It's also possible that I need a little more velocity on the target. I'll try with smaller ammo and then faster bands.


----------



## Charles

Did some shooting again today. Had one session of 5 hits and a couple of 3 hits. But, alas, still no strikes ... broke matches, smashed heads, etc., but no strikes.
















Well, I do not know what else to do but keep trying ... This is getting to be humorously ridiculous!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> I'm making progress on producing unsafety matches. Using acetone to get the phosphorous off the box and onto the match seems helpful. I have had a few sparks and can strike some of them successfully on a rough surface, but no slingshot lights as yet.


Go for it Ash!!! Best of luck! :thumbsup: :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Five hits is excellent, Charles. You're shooting at matches from 33 feet for Pete's sake. Give yourself some credit, my friend.


----------



## treefork

Absolutely! Better matches and you would be burning down the house! Nice shooting Charles.


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting again everyone! I keep hoping someone will get a 2 light set. If I can't get it, I at least want to see it done.

Charles...5 out of 10...that is awesome!

Less than a week to go...lets get it done!!

Todd


----------



## Charles

Maybe if we all got together at one time and shot at a whole wad of matches taped together, we could get it done .... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles

P.S. Thanks for the encouraging words everyone!!! :wave:


----------



## Arturito

Charles 5 of 10 is absolutely great shooting !!! maybe selecting matches from different batches (boxes) those that sparks more easily ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ash

Got some lights at short range to prove that my unsafety matches are up to the task - video demo of E-Shot's gift shows the edited highlights.

I have about 25 more to see out the month.


----------



## Bill Hays

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 10 vids, with 12 pts. (FOUR match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 33 vids, 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 7 vids, 12 pts. (FOUR Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 16 vids, 14 pts. (THIRTEEN Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 3 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Bob Holland

How about line the matches up front to back & lite more than 1 match with 1 shot. :rofl:


----------



## Charles

Bob Holland said:


> How about line the matches up front to back & lite more than 1 match with 1 shot. :rofl:


A year or so ago one of the forum members tried very hard to do this, but he could never get more than one to light.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## leon13

thats like a real crime story that thread

Congrats to al of u respect !

Cant find those stupid matches over hear,must be some evel tool.

we just have some hear where the match is out of wax paper they are from Italy and really tiny i give it a try next weak when i get them from a friend.

cheers


----------



## Beanflip

I was out of town the last three days of the week and now rain thru Monday.


----------



## treefork

I've also been away. No shooting. Hope to get at it before the dead line.


----------



## Charles

Well everyone, for all you folks struggling to improve your performance in this competition, I decided to do this demo of the effects of Viagra Light. Just dip your matches in this stuff, and they swell up quite big. And they go off at the slightest touch. Here is the video:






As they say, seeing is believing!!!! Get some Viagra Light today! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Well I'm back at it after a couple a days away from shooting. Windy conditions again. As if this wasn't challenging enough!

This will be light *# 14 *posted to the contest.


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting as always, treefork. I hope to get back to it tomorrow if weather permits.


----------



## treefork

Charles I think for that effort we should dip your Match Light Badge in the Viagra Light to swell it up so you have a bigger reward for the effort. It is a match light after all. LOL


----------



## drnoob

Only one hit  but I have a new spot and a new stand! But I'm cursed with the same blanket! I bought the green one that's behind it in the video but the green blanket is too springy or something? It throws the ball right back at me lol! What material do you guys and gals use for a back stop?


----------



## treefork

A solid color would be a good start. A t-shirt is always good.


----------



## drnoob

I got that solid color green but it didn't work


----------



## Jaximus

Is your material hanging loose? It needs to be able to swing freely. Try not to let it touch the bottom or sides of your frame.


----------



## ash

drnoob said:


> Only one hit  but I have a new spot and a new stand! But I'm cursed with the same blanket! I bought the green one that's behind it in the video but the green blanket is too springy or something? It throws the ball right back at me lol! What material do you guys and gals use for a back stop?


The weight and stiffness of the blanket is what makes it bounce the ammo back. Move the blanket back a bit and hang a t-shirt between it and the target. The t-shirt needs to swing freely without dragging at the bottom so that it can wrap the ammo up on impact and slow it down without rebounding.

I discovered another tip that other people seem to have discovered ages ago - having the matches angled downwards rather than upwards makes the easier to see. They will then reflect the light from above towards you rather than towards the ground.


----------



## Bill Hays

The Leaderboard:

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 10 vids, with 12 pts. (FOUR match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 33 vids, 11 pts. (match lighter... and VIAGRA match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 7 vids, 12 pts. (FOUR Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 17 vids, 14 pts. (FOURTEEN Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 4 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

Here's my 5th light. No score improvement, but 12 points and I'm very happy with it. I had one really good run. I went 5 out of 6 with 4 hits in a row. I wasn't 100% sure on a couple of them as it was starting to get just dark enough to make it hard to judge so I didn't complete to video. Oh well...live and learn :bonk:






Todd


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Todd!


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, GW. Robbed of the second light. I feel your pain.


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks Jax and Can-Opener. I'm working on something to help ...might not work but it's a last ditch effort. I have tomorrow and Wednesday off (that's my regular weekend) and I'm going to give it my best...don't think it will help, but I'm going out swinging I still want to see someone get that 2nd light....hopefully by the time I get off work tonight someone will have it.

Todd


----------



## Charles

I did a bit of shooting yesterday, but did not have time to get everything uploaded. So here are some more of the most boring videos ... Two sessions of 4 hits, and four sessions of 3 hits ... still no strikes ... need more Viagra Light!!!

First the 4 hit sequences:











Next the 3 hit sequences:





















More smashed heads and more grazes and skid marks ... but no lights.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

C'mon, GW. You can do it!!! I am really hoping you score two lights.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

You guys have all worked way too hard for nobody to get a double light. A day and a half left, boys. Make it happen.


----------



## Jaximus

Whoops, wrong thread. I'll just take this opportunity to say good shooting, Charles!


----------



## Arturito

Great GW, still you can make it happen 2 !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bill Hays

The race is hot and heavy as we're coming down to the wire.... will someone beat 14 points? Will we get two lightups?

All I know is a long time ago we had members on the forum who told me and a couple of others that we had some sort of special gift because we were so accurate.... at that time I said "I think there's MANY on here that can do the same shots if they'll simply get out there and REALLY try".... and this now substantially proven by the performance of the shooters in this contest...

All starting out barely even able to make contact with a match at 33'... and now, a mere month later there's more than a few who can not only make multiple contacts on the matches but fairly regularly light them up as well.

The improvement in you guys shooting is apparent to all but the most blind... To those who are about to shoot, I really do salute you... you've taken on what most people on earth would consider an impossible task and have gone on to become some of the best shooters on the planet... bar none.

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 11 vids, with 12 pts. (FIVE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 39 vids, 11 pts. (match lighter... and VIAGRA match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 7 vids, 12 pts. (FOUR Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 17 vids, 14 pts. (FOURTEEN Matches Lit!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 4 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## leon13

Charles said:


> Well everyone, for all you folks struggling to improve your performance in this competition, I decided to do this demo of the effects of Viagra Light. Just dip your matches in this stuff, and they swell up quite big. And they go off at the slightest touch. Here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As they say, seeing is believing!!!! Get some Viagra Light today! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


i have to copy that just had the same idea

ha ha ha ha ha i really like that

i need mor time to practice those "Italien Matches" or no its me,dont blame it on the poor Match,wont light that Match, anyhow i follow that thread till the end

cheers


----------



## Arturito

OK, Charles gave me his great idea using the "Light Viagra matches bunch" ... now I have my conscience at peace knowing that this matches will never give a light after this test









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

Haha, I was finally able to up my score! It was only by one hit, but I'll take the 13 points, thank you very much.






I must have suffered a ruptured aneurysm or something, because the date blew out of my mind with great force right as I started the video. I finally got it, though.

Also got this one while I was out.






That's light number 6. No score improvement, though.


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Jax!!!! Looks like I have some shooting to to.


----------



## Rayshot

First I want to tell everybody good shooting.

This is my forth shooting session, maybe fifth or sixth this month, but got cut short on one of the sessions and only did about 4 or 5, 10 shot strings.

For the remaining days, weather provided I will give a go each day. With a view to having the matches hotter than this evenings results.

This is this evenings results that I found. No lights. At least one popped quite distinctly. I recorded until my camera quit. I was doing 10 shot strings for about 45 minutes.


----------



## Jaximus

Man, you were all over the heads of those matches, Rayshot. It's too bad you haven't had more time to shoot for this competition. I know you would have been lighting them up like crazy.


----------



## Charles

Rayshot said:


> First I want to tell everybody good shooting.
> 
> This is my forth shooting session, maybe fifth or sixth this month, but got cut short on one of the sessions and only did about 4 or 5, 10 shot strings.
> 
> For the remaining days, weather provided I will give a go each day. With a view to having the matches hotter than this evenings results.
> 
> This is this evenings results that I found. No lights. At least one popped quite distinctly. I recorded until my camera quit. I was doing 10 shot strings for about 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02639.JPG


Ray .... this looks soooo familiar!!! Thank Zeus this thing is coming to an end, or my frustration level would blow out my ears.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Haha, I was finally able to up my score! It was only by one hit, but I'll take the 13 points, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have suffered a ruptured aneurysm or something, because the date blew out of my mind with great force right as I started the video. I finally got it, though.
> 
> Also got this one while I was out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's light number 6. No score improvement, though.


OK, Jax ... just stop with the smart-alecky performance schtick!!! :neener:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Arturito said:


> OK, Charles gave me his great idea using the "Light Viagra matches bunch" ... now I have my conscience at peace knowing that this matches will never give a light after this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad_matches.jpg
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Hey Arturo,

What a shame those strike anywhere matches are not available to you. I know you would have done well in this.

When I looked at my wad of matches in the Viagra Light video, the middle one was driven way down in the wad, and the head was destroyed, but it did not light! It was the ones along the edges of the ball that lit up.

Oh, well ... I am sure you will clean up on the cards.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

leon13 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well everyone, for all you folks struggling to improve your performance in this competition, I decided to do this demo of the effects of Viagra Light. Just dip your matches in this stuff, and they swell up quite big. And they go off at the slightest touch. Here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As they say, seeing is believing!!!! Get some Viagra Light today! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> i have to copy that just had the same idea
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha i really like that
> 
> i need mor time to practice those "Italien Matches" or no its me,dont blame it on the poor Match,wont light that Match, anyhow i follow that thread till the end
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

I am glad you enjoyed it! Sorry for the bad camera work ... I was trying to do everything and hold the camera with one hand at the same time. And I just about could not help but laugh as I was making the video!

Well, your matches may well be your problem. I am convinced after all my shooting that those Red Bird matches just do no light as easily as some of the others ... at least that is my excuse!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Charles said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to tell everybody good shooting.
> 
> This is my forth shooting session, maybe fifth or sixth this month, but got cut short on one of the sessions and only did about 4 or 5, 10 shot strings.
> 
> For the remaining days, weather provided I will give a go each day. With a view to having the matches hotter than this evenings results.
> 
> This is this evenings results that I found. No lights. At least one popped quite distinctly. I recorded until my camera quit. I was doing 10 shot strings for about 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02639.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Ray .... this looks soooo familiar!!! Thank Zeus this thing is coming to an end, or my frustration level would blow out my ears.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

That is funny Charles.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax...great shooting bud.

Arturo...that was an awesome shot...shoud have been a light by all rights.

Ray...it's time to slow down and get some shooting in...raise the bar and give us something to aspire to.

We're down to the wire...come on everyone...let's get that 2nd light!!!

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

GrayWolf said:


> Jax...great shooting bud.
> 
> Arturo...that was an awesome shot...shoud have been a light by all rights.
> 
> Ray...it's time to slow down and get some shooting in...raise the bar and give us something to aspire to.
> 
> We're down to the wire...come on everyone...let's get that 2nd light!!!
> 
> Todd


I will give it some time in the next two days. It has rained so much this month it is unreal. Next two days look promising for no rain.

I really mean it when I said good shooting to all. A light, especially multiple lights is pretty good and extra hits to boot in conjunction with a light is terrific.


----------



## treefork

Another 12 pointer. Oh well. *15 th *match light post


----------



## Arturito

15 lights ! TF awesome ... well still some hours left for 2 lights !!! best luck to all "lighters" it would be fantastic if someone get those 2 !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Thanks Arturo. I'm working on it.


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax...great shooting bud.
> 
> Arturo...that was an awesome shot...shoud have been a light by all rights.
> 
> Ray...it's time to slow down and get some shooting in...raise the bar and give us something to aspire to.
> 
> We're down to the wire...come on everyone...let's get that 2nd light!!!
> 
> Todd
> 
> 
> 
> I will give it some time in the next two days. It has rained so much this month it is unreal. Next two days look promising for no rain.
> 
> I really mean it when I said good shooting to all. A light, especially multiple lights is pretty good and extra hits to boot in conjunction with a light is terrific.
Click to expand...

Between work and rain I haven't been able to get any more time on the range. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## treefork

No its not the same video, lol I have a thing for the number twelve. lol . This will be my *16 th *match light post.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> No its not the same video, lol I have a thing for the number twelve. lol . This will be my *16 th *match light post.


I am so jealous. :banghead:


----------



## Jaximus

Treefork, there's just something about the number 12. I was stuck there for so long, but something tells me it won't be any easier to move off of 13, haha. Good luck, guys. Looks like I'm do for rain tomorrow, so I don't know if I'll be able to give it another go or not.


----------



## treefork

Not a game changer by any means but a round of good focus I felt good about.


----------



## Jaximus

WHOA! That is some phenomenal shooting, treefork. Just...... wow.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax. I felt better about that than the 12 pointer's


----------



## Beanflip

Wow! You are the man treefork! Fantastic shooting. :bowdown:


----------



## treefork

Thanks Bean. Looking forward to your shooting again. I know 14 points is not going to cut it. To many good shooters playing the game. Makes it more exciting.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...Absolutely phenomenal shooting. I don't think anyone is going to be able to top that. AND with a break in the middle...straight up crazy!!!


----------



## treefork

Thanks GW. Everybody here is doing a great job! Hitting a match head with a slingshot from 33 ft. I would have never believed it 3 years ago.

" What one man can do , another can do." Anthony Hopkins from the movie " The Edge"


----------



## Charles

You guys are all doing so well ... I really hope one of you can get the two lights. Alas, I did not get any more shooting in today, but hope to tomorrow.

TF, 9 hits is especially fantastic! The previous record was 5. I am in awe!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash

Amazing work, TF!

Most of those could have lit with the slightest breath of wind in the right direction to make the difference.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, as we near the end I need you guys to double check the scores and if you had a serious string of hits I missed in one of your videos... let me know that as well!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights... also had 5 out of 10!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 11 vids, with 12 pts. (FIVE match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 39 vids, 11 pts. (match lighter... string of 5 out of 10 and a VIAGRA match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 9 vids, 13 pts. (SIX Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 19 vids, 14 pts. (SIXTEEN Matches Lit... and a string of 9 out 10!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 4 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## ash

FIRE!!

My video is uploading to the computer with somewhere between 10 and 12 points to claim subject to examination of the video.


----------



## Just An Old Kid

TF, 9 out of 10, one word - "*OUTSTANDING*" !!!!!

Randy


----------



## Charles

Ash, that is great news!!!! Congratulations ... you worked hard for this. I will be away most of the day, but I am really looking forward to your vid when I return.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Yeah ... I didn't fail when I said ... "TF is one of my serious candidates" ... but 9 of 10 is from other planet ... congrats TF !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

Congratulations on getting fire, ash. I can't wait to see the video. If you didn't grab a guitar and play a wicked solo I'm going to be upset.

Looks like I'm out for the day, boys. Raining like crazy. Probably for the best considering my back is pretty jacked today and I would be out there shooting anyways, haha. We're so close, guys. How treefork didn't get at least two lights in that 9 shot string I'll never know, but that kind of shooting is what this contest is all about.


----------



## ash

The video is huge because I broke a band after a few shots and had to rush around trying to fix them, so I'll upload in the morning.

Something else happened in another round, but I might save that news for later... To tease or not to tease? That is the question... and also the answer 

Here are some stills of the consequences of today's action. I joked around about setting a catch box on fire earlier... Karma was listening:


----------



## treefork

Congrats Ash !!!!!


----------



## treefork

The double is avoiding me. Here is my *17 th * match light .


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash....you are a machine!! Fantastic shooting.

This is all I have for this mornings effort:









I did find these in the bottom of my catchbox...









I guess I'm going to have to try a little harder. 

Oh well...time for lunch then more fun.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

GrayWolf, you've just got to stroke the head, man. If you apply too much force to the head you're gonna break it.


----------



## treefork

The number twelve again! I'm trying. This is match light *# 18 to the contest.*


----------



## Jaximus

So jealous, treefork. I want to be out there shooting. Blasted rain.

Good shooting, buddy.


----------



## treefork

Shots 3,4,5,9 and 10 were sold hits. Then the first match on the right side, Shot # 6 the head was just licked lightly. Then on the 7 th shot it was lit. That gives me a little more temporary cushion on the lead . This is my *19 th posted match light. *

Rain started soaking everything so I packed it in. Waiting. May move operation into attic space.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...great shooting...no stopping now....you HAVE to get to 20....as a minimum.


----------



## treefork

Thanks GW. You know how tuff it is! Sometimes the hit is there with the right scrape but no sustained burn. I think we all experience the same thing. Lunch break while I wait out the rain.


----------



## GrayWolf

I do understand...just haven't found the right combo yet...but I'm not giving up :neener:. I've got a day to get 15 more lights..yeah right :rofl:.

Lunch is over...I'm back to it.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

That's some truely impressive shooting Treefork.... I should say that I'm trying to be as aloof and unbiased as possible since I'm serving as the judge in this contest... but when something is so over the top incredible as what you've been doing, I don't think the other competitors would give me to much grief for pointing out the obvious!


----------



## Jaximus

You've gotta give credit where credit is due, Bill. treefork has earned praise, there can be no doubting that. I mean sure, he's not as good as I am, but he's still pretty good :rofl:


----------



## treefork

Thank you Jaximus! You're doing excellent yourself. I believe you are newer here. Your on the express train to excellence!


----------



## treefork

Alright . The rain let up and I did this. *20 TH MATCH LIGHT POST! * This one is for you Gray Wolf


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Alright . The rain let up and I did this. *20 TH MATCH LIGHT POST! * This one is for you Gray Wolf


Well done, my friend!!!! No one deserves it more. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> Thank you Jaximus! You're doing excellent yourself. I believe you are newer here. Your on the express train to excellence!


Thanks, treefork! Yeah, I started shooting on the 17th of last month. The date stands out in my head because my Pocket Predator Boy Scout showed up in the mail on Saturday the 15th and the wife had me tied up all weekend long, so I didn't get to fire a shot till Monday. It was torture, haha. You guys have all been a real inspiration to me. Without this contest and the help of everyone on this forum I know that there's no way my skills would be anywhere near where they are now. I still can't believe that I've been lighting matches. Bananas.


----------



## treefork

Lighting matches within a month! That may be a record. That's awesome Jaximus.


----------



## Jaximus

Is there a special prize for rookie of the month? :banana:


----------



## treefork

Still no double. Five lights today despite the rain. This will be *21 st * posted match light.


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Is there a special prize for rookie of the month? :banana:


Yep ... you get to buy all of us a beer! :drinkup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special prize for rookie of the month? :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... you get to buy all of us a beer! :drinkup:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

A most fitting prize!!


----------



## Charles

TF, GW, I leave town for one lousy day and when I get back, what do I find ... You guys have been sneaking around in my absence and doing some more shooting!!! :nono: :thumbsdown: Well, just for that I am going to try to have one more go at it in the morning. Best of luck, everyone!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Light them up Charles !


----------



## Jaximus

Charles said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special prize for rookie of the month? :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... you get to buy all of us a beer! :drinkup:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Alright, guys, the after party is at my house. I know a couple guys with a still. I'll have 'em whip up something special for ya.


----------



## ash

Jaximus said:


> I still can't believe that I've been lighting matches. Bananas.


I want to see the vid of you lighting bananas. Nuts. :banana:


----------



## ash

Okey dokey, Youtube has ground its way to the line. Here's my 11 point claim:






Please forgive the length and chaos, my bands broke after the second shot and I didn't have handy means to fix them.

May contain traces of F-Bomb.

0:08 Shot 1 - FIRE!
1:10 Shot 2 - Nada
1:20 Shot 3 - Broken bands
INTERMISSION
4:30 Shot 4 - Zip
4:45 Shot 5 - Nought
4:55 Shot 6 - Whoops
5:10 Shot 7 - Zero
5:20 Shot 8 - Nowt
INTERMISSION
5:55 Shot 9 - Air
6:10 Shot 10 - HIT!
Followed by a "just-in-case" shot and station ID rigmarole.

Now, as soon as I get some time I'll inspect my 21 point video.


----------



## treefork

Congratulations Ash!


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting Ash!!


----------



## Jaximus

Great job, ash. Kudos for shooting at the wildly swinging matches, haha. Buddy, if you've got a double light you better post that bad boy up and inspect it later. Trust me, if there's a problem with the video I'm sure treefork will let you know, hahaha.


----------



## ash

Haha, I was wondering if anyone was going to notice that :rofl:

Yes, I did get a double light, but it was after midnight and I thought the deadline had passed so I was just using up some unsuitable, slightly explosive frankenstein matches, so it's not legit anyway. What's more, the second light didn't even show up on camera! The match flew out of shot before it had flared up and damn near set some sawdust alight :lol: Best if certain people don't get to hear about that 

Good luck, you guys with some time left to go for the victory double!


----------



## Jaximus

Well, technically the competition is still going for another 9-15 hours. If you've got some more matches there's still time. Just FYI. I'd still like to see the video of you trying to burn down your shop :rofl:


----------



## GrayWolf

All right all you pyromaniacs....last day....lets light 'em up!!

Good luck everyone.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

My 6th light. I was thinking I had a chance with this one...too bad target panic set in right after the first shot anic:.






Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, nice try, Todd. That's still some good shooting, buddy. I don't think there have been very many of us that have gotten 1st shot lights like that. It really doesn't seem to work out in your favor. Too much excitement for that first shot, haha. Keep at it, man.


----------



## treefork

Alright GW!! Nice shooting.


----------



## Bill Hays

Eleven match lighters... 'nuff said!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights... also had 6 out of 10!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 12 vids, with 12 pts. (SIX match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 39 vids, 11 pts. (match lighter... string of 5 out of 10 and a VIAGRA match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 9 vids, 13 pts. (SIX Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 2 vids, 11 pts. (He's had TWO match lights!)
Treefork, 26 vids, 16 pts. (TWENTY ONE Matches Lit... and a string with 9 out of 10!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 4 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)
ASH, 1 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## CharlesToo

Great shooting, everyone! Congratulations Ash ... hoped you would get there.

What a time for an account screw-up! Somehow or other, I cannot sign in today. I have adopted a new persona, but it is the same old me ... that has good and bad points!!! :rofl:

Anyway, I am going to try to give it one more go this morning. Best of luck to you all.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

First round today. I'm going for it! *15 points!* This will be posted match light *# 22.*


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks everyone. I'm not done yet....I hope.

Jax.. tag...you're it! Now get another one posted.

Treefork...great shooting...let's see that double!

Charles...sucks about the account...good luck this afternoon.

Tick...tick...tick....come on everyone...let's prove 2 lights can be done!

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

I dunno if I'll be getting any shooting in today, Todd. My spine has been in extra poor condition the last couple days. I doubt a handful of painkillers is going to have a positive effect on my shooting, so I might just have to ride this one out. You guys go on without me. Save yourselves!

treefork, it would be beyond awesome if you got a double light, but don't kill yourself, man. You've been out there shooting like a man possessed.

Good luck, everyone. This has been one heck of a competition. I'm honored to have been able to take part in it.


----------



## treefork

Get well and take care of yourself Jaximus!


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax...get better and get ready for card cutting. You should do awesome with cards.

Just remember...painkillers taste better and go down easier with whisky. :drinkup:

Todd


----------



## Charles

HA!!!! I have thwarted the forces of evil, and I am back!!! I even got another light :looney: :looney: :looney:

But I was so excited I did not get another point! Oh, well ... at least I got another light.

And where is the video, you are asking? It is uploading as we speak. But I am going out to try again ... See you guys in a bit.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> I dunno if I'll be getting any shooting in today, Todd. My spine has been in extra poor condition the last couple days. I doubt a handful of painkillers is going to have a positive effect on my shooting, so I might just have to ride this one out. You guys go on without me. Save yourselves!
> 
> treefork, it would be beyond awesome if you got a double light, but don't kill yourself, man. You've been out there shooting like a man possessed.
> 
> Good luck, everyone. This has been one heck of a competition. I'm honored to have been able to take part in it.


Jax, I will not say that I feel your pain, because thankfully I don't. But I hope you get to feeling better soon. What the heck ... take the pain killers and shoot ... even if you do not hit anything again, you have had a wonderful run in this competition. Take care and stay with us ... I need more folks around who are uglier than I.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Got a chance to give it a go today. I will list my results to save the extended vid viewing and will post the vids that are my top ones.

I was only going for match lights, especially two or more lights. These are in the order of the 10 shots per try. After viewing the vids I realized I should have zoomed the camera to better show the tip hits.

Hit = match hit

Tip = tip hit, which did not rip the whole head off

Light = a light

#1- 1 tip

#2- 4 tips

#3- 2 tips

#4- 1 light, two tips

#5- 1 tip, two hits

#6- 1 light, 3 hits

#7- 2 hits

#8- 1 tip, 2 hits


----------



## Jaximus

Alright, Charles, you talked me into it. One more light for old time's sake. Light number 7...






That was my second round. I actually did OK and got 5 hits on my first round. Then I got that light on the second round. About half-way through the third round my bands tore in-half I I attempted to shoot a couple more rounds with the torn bands, probably because I'm a little wonk in the head right now. Then the bands broke and now I give up for the day. Good work, peoples. I love you guys.


----------



## Jaximus

Well done, Rayshot. Snuck those in there on me.


----------



## Rayshot

Really bummed! On my second second session today I put my camera closer so the tips could be better viewed to see the actual result without zooming. I didn't realize all of the tips and all or part of the stick wasn't visible in the video on 4 of the bottom matches I shoot at first.

Worse, another light in my second set of ten and no proof. It wasn't a winning score so it doesn't matter that much.

Worse yet. Being I was shooting in very light rain and on my last run of 10 shots I noticed one of the whites of the match heads was dented perfectly but not chipped off or a spark. I felt the tip and it was soft and so were the others. I had one other good run of 10 with nice tip hits and nothing. Maybe the dampness maybe just tips hits. Grrr.

I may get one more session in before the deadline at 6 CST. With DRY matches and properly aimed camera.


----------



## Charles

Coming down to the wire ... I FINALLY got another light, but then choked on the rest of the shots. Gonna have another go ...






So at least I am not a one light wonder ...

Good luck to everyone ... way to go, Jax!!! Great shooting, Ray!

Now for the sprint to the finish ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Charles, now tell the truth. Did you dab a little Viagra Light on that match? :neener:

Even though it was a perfect hit the match acted like it didn't want to light. I think you willed it to happen, haha. Good shooting, Charles. Way to step up in the final hours of the competition.


----------



## hickymick

loved reading this  good fun I will have a go at this tomoz don't know if I can video it as am rubbish on internet things(also very tight Yorkshire man) .. I wonder if a match will light as nothing is same here in uk ... oh well if I cant upload video least I had a go... :banghead: :violin: :violin:


----------



## Rayshot

I'm done can't shoot any more other things to do.

Congrates guys!!


----------



## treefork

I have more vids!!! Waiting for slow youtube upload!!!! anic: anic: anic: TWO WITH LIGHT UPS. on the way.


----------



## Jaximus

treefork, you can't put the words "two" and "light ups" in the same sentence unless you got a double light. You about gave me a heartattack!


----------



## treefork

14 POINTS


----------



## treefork

Light # 24

:stupidcomp:


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray, Jax, Charles...and..and...and...there he is...Beanflip :neener:..great shooting all.

Ray...glad the weather finally gave ya a break.

Jax...now that ya kicked my butt, ya can relax for a few hours...nice shooting.

Charles...I knew ya had another one in ya.

Bean...we've missed ya lately...nice to hear from you. .

I just want to congratulate EVERYONE on some awesome shooting.

I also want to thank Bill for hosting this contest.

Seeing all the great shooting has been an inspiration...and I even surprised myself by getting a few lights.

This has been more fun than I have had in a long time.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Light # 24
> 
> :stupidcomp:


When you get done beating your computer, want to come train mine too?

Great shooting, by the way.


----------



## Beanflip

Right on Graywolf. Good shooting everyone. Lighting a match like this is pretty cool. I thought to myself this afternoon, " I can hit a match head from 33 feet!" That's something!

Great job Treefork. Amazing consistency bud.


----------



## Jaximus

GrayWolf said:


> Jax...now that ya kicked my butt, ya can relax for a few hours...nice shooting.


I certainly wouldn't say I kicked anybody's butt, GW. Actually, the scores were really close and I think we all put up a good showing. treefork is the runaway champion, though. That guy just didn't know when to quit, so he didn't. Great shooting, gentlemen. What a blast this competition has been. Thank you kindly, Mr. Hays, for hosting such a unique contest. Also for your amazing generosity in awarding all of us match lighters a prize. This has been a truly awesome experience for me.


----------



## treefork

You tube was SLOW tonight.


----------



## Charles

Had another go ... smashed heads, broke matches, and finally broke my bands. I am DONE!!! Free at last, free at last, thank Hays almighty, I am free at last!!!!

You guys all did a fabulous job, and I want to congratulate each and every one of you who participated. It took some moxie to even enter this contest. It was a real honor for me to shoot with such a talented group. If we ever do "slingshots at the OK corral", I want all of you on my side!

Jax ... I want to know how you faked all those lights .... :neener:

Ash, I admire your determination ... made the bloody matches and then lit them ... can hardly get better than that.

TF and GW, I want to thank both of you for being especially supportive. Bean, what can I say ... break a band, buddy ... you were great!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork

Well guys it was fun. I would like to thank Bill Hays for putting it together. The generosity is unbelievable. Bill you have made slingshots what they are today. You inspired us all. It says a lot about the *POCKET PREDATOR * name. I would also like to say what a great bunch of guys competing here. Every one was supportive of each other. I don't always encounter that in this " Dog eat dog world". I can't wait to get back to tin can plinking ect. I don't want to look at a match for awhile lol.

PS. I'm changing my avatar back to my dobe.


----------



## Jaximus

I want to echo what Charles and treefork have said. Everyone here has been amazingly supportive throughout this entire competition. It made what could have been a really intimidating experience for me a very enjoyable adventure.

And congratulations on the win, treefork. I don't think anybody worked harder at this than you did. You earned it, buddy.

It's been an honor to shoot alongside all of you. Now get these stinking matches out of my face.


----------



## Bill Hays

You guys are incredible... I am honored to call you friends and you truly earned what you'll be receiving.

The winner was Treefork, second place was Beanflip and Charles won the drawing!

Guys I need all of you that lit a match in this contest to email my Wife at [email protected] with your names and address that you want your slingshot and cap sent to... there were an extraordinary number of expert shooters so as soon as we get your address your slingshot will be off to you!

I think the scores are right, you can double check if you like:

MJ 8 vids, with 12 pts. (Match Lighter!)
BeanFlip 17 vids, with 13 pts (He's had ELEVEN match lights... also had 6 out of 10!)
BC Slinger, 3 vids, with 11 pts.. (Match Lighter!)
GrayWolf, 12 vids, with 12 pts. (SIX match lights!)
Curtis, 2 vids, with 2 pts.
Can-Opener, 8 vid, with 11 pts. (match lighter!)
Charles, 39 vids, 11 pts. (match lighter... string of 5 out of 10 and a VIAGRA match lighter!)
Arturito, 4 vids, 3 pts.
Jaximus, 10 vids, 13 pts. (SEVEN Matches Lit!)
RayShot, 10 vids, 13 pts. (He's had FOUR match lights!)
Treefork, 29 vids, 16 pts. (TWENTY FOUR Matches Lit... and a string with 9 out of 10 match hits!)
Ash, 2 vids, 3 pts.
DrNoob, 4 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter)
ASH, 1 vid, 11 pts. (match lighter... made his own then lighted them... very creative!)

Now it's time for the August contest... card shooting!

Shoot from 10 meters... hit the card on the face or the edge and you get 1 point... cut a card all the way through and it's worth 5 points... and for all you big gamblers out there, light a match and cut a card with the same shot and you just earned 25 points.

Here's the video with me explaining it all... and attempting the big bonus shot as well:






The contest will run from August 1st - 6 pm CST August 31, 2013.

I think it would probably be a good idea to just keep the same thread open... and at the end of the contests for this year we can all fondly look back on how you used to shoot!

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...congrats!! Of all the great shooting, in my opinion, no one truly deserved it more. 24 lights and a 9 of 10 run...on video...simply amazing.


----------



## Arturito

Hello Bill, I have a question, a card cut must be with ONE shoot or we can make more that one (shoots) until cut ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Not that it makes any difference, but just for the record, I did get TWO lights ... finally ... :headbang: :headbang:

Bill, I want to say yet again ... THANKS SO MUCH for a great contest and for being such a generous guy.

Congratulations to all who participated.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles

For the card cutting contest ... I suggest that the first person who puts up a video with a match in it should be used as a target by all the rest of us!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

I said it when I watched your first shooting TreeFork, YOU ARE DA MAN !!! congratulations to the BEST SHOOTER :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

No matches!!! NO NO NO!!!!!!! anic:


----------



## treefork

Thank you all. Graywolf, Arturo.... This is what i'm talking about.


----------



## Bill Hays

A card cut should be one shot to cut all the way through an undamaged card... when I did the video, from where I was standing the card looked undamaged when I cut the card so I called it 5 points... but it actually was not 5 points but only 3 points because it was 3 hits, with the last hit cutting the damaged card.

This month will probably have a lot of "honor system" shots in it... so I know the shooters we've already had will act like gentlemen... hopefully any new shooters will as well.


----------



## Beanflip

Thankyou Bill! You made this happen for me. You supplied the matches and the motivation for me to improve my skill to a level I never would have achieved on my own.


----------



## Rayshot

I agree. A huge thank you to Bill Hayes for his time effort and generosity in all this contest entailed on his part and the next contest(s).


----------



## 1912

Well first of all i'd like to congratulate TF for the amazing shooting-way and skills he has showed to the rest of us. Breathtaking.

I said i'd participate in July but i finally couldn't. I´ll try to give it a go this new month. I love this challenge.

For Bill Hays ... i don't completely understand the rules of this new card cut challenge....how many shots must we do?Until I cut the card?

Please explain it. Thank you very much.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Ya a definite congratulations to Treefork for being the victor and thank you so much Bill for hosting this and for your imminence generosity. I am looking forward to the card cut and competing in many more competitions Bill Thank you.

Cheers and congratulations all that competed ed. When I first started this sport less then a year ago I wouldn't have imagined that I would be in a Bill hays competition and do well in it.

BC-Slinger


----------



## Arturito

gaboxolo said:


> Well first of all i'd like to congratulate TF for the amazing shooting-way and skills he has showed to the rest of us. Breathtaking.
> 
> I said i'd participate in July but i finally couldn't. I´ll try to give it a go this new month. I love this challenge.
> 
> For Bill Hays ... i don't completely understand the rules of this new card cut challenge....how many shots must we do?Until I cut the card?
> 
> Please explain it. Thank you very much.


Hello Gabo, 5 points a cut in ONE shoot, face or dents (partial cuts), so if you hit a card 3 times even cutting in the last shoot will be 3 pts, 10 shoots from 10 meters ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bill Hays

gaboxolo said:


> Well first of all i'd like to congratulate TF for the amazing shooting-way and skills he has showed to the rest of us. Breathtaking.
> 
> I said i'd participate in July but i finally couldn't. I´ll try to give it a go this new month. I love this challenge.
> 
> For Bill Hays ... i don't completely understand the rules of this new card cut challenge....how many shots must we do?Until I cut the card?
> 
> Please explain it. Thank you very much.


Sorry about that.... you can set up standard sized cards, ten cards, one card or anything in between.... shoot at the card faces or edges, 1 point per hit, 5 points for a complete cut through and the card can not be damaged where the cut happens. The big gambler's shot is worth 25 points, you must cut an undamaged card and light a match with the same shot.

You can shoot one card face 10 times and it counts as 10 points, you can shoot at card edges and it counts as 1 points per hit... 5 points for a complete card cut on an undamaged card (undamaged where the cut occurs).

A damaged card is any card that is noticeably creased or partially cut....


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> Thankyou Bill! You made this happen for me. You supplied the matches and the motivation for me to improve my skill to a level I never would have achieved on my own.


Mike, according to my religion, a person only gets one go around on this earth... so it's my philosophy that you should do things that make you feel good about yourself, things that you won't regret later as well.

Like most people I've fallen far short on the second part many times but as far as doing things that I feel are Right and make me feel good about doing them.... this contest is merely an example of that.

So really I should be saying Thank You to You!


----------



## Jaximus

Ok, here's another question: Can we set up as many matches as we want, or do we only get one chance per round to light the match while cutting the card?


----------



## Bill Hays

Jaximus said:


> Ok, here's another question: Can we set up as many matches as we want, or do we only get one chance per round to light the match while cutting the card?


Lol, yes you can do as many big gamble setups as you want... you get 10 shots, so there's a theorhetical 250 points possible... if you miss the match and hit the card it counts as 1 point, cut the card instead it's 5 points, actually make the shot... 25 points!

Also, there will an incentive added later on... it'll be anybody who can get 25 points, any way you want to... will get something special... but I can't tell you what it is right now as I have to make sure they come back from the waterjet guys first...


----------



## Beanflip

Ordered matches! Wish I would have bit the bullet on them days ago.


----------



## 1912

Bill Hays said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first of all i'd like to congratulate TF for the amazing shooting-way and skills he has showed to the rest of us. Breathtaking.
> 
> I said i'd participate in July but i finally couldn't. I´ll try to give it a go this new month. I love this challenge.
> 
> For Bill Hays ... i don't completely understand the rules of this new card cut challenge....how many shots must we do?Until I cut the card?
> 
> Please explain it. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.... you can set up standard sized cards, ten cards, one card or anything in between.... shoot at the card faces or edges, 1 point per hit, 5 points for a complete cut through and the card can not be damaged where the cut happens. The big gambler's shot is worth 25 points, you must cut an undamaged card and light a match with the same shot.
> 
> You can shoot one card face 10 times and it counts as 10 points, you can shoot at card edges and it counts as 1 points per hit... 5 points for a complete card cut on an undamaged card (undamaged where the cut occurs).
> 
> A damaged card is any card that is noticeably creased or partially cut....
Click to expand...

No doubts. Perfectly explained, i understood it now.

Thanks!


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Ordered matches! Wish I would have bit the bullet on them days ago.


Now I'm glad I ordered 5 boxes of the penleys when I did. Want to borrow a few? :neener:


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered matches! Wish I would have bit the bullet on them days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm glad I ordered 5 boxes of the penleys when I did. Want to borrow a few? :neener:
Click to expand...

Sure, I'll take some.


----------



## treefork

Thank you so much for the congratulations and good sportsmanship fellow shooters! It was a a great experience for us all. We all will never be the same in our shooting after this experience. The thrill of the sight and sound of the match flaring up because every thing was right in our body and mind for that split second. This was the " aim small ,miss small " lessen for all of us. Thanks again Bill Hays for making this happen! Oh ya. I can't wait for my prize trophies!!! I will treasure them for a long time. :ups:


----------



## Can-Opener

Tree Fork that is an amazing show of skill!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I would never have believed it until I saw it for myself. You are a amazing shooter.
Thanks for the contest Bill. Pushed me to try something I thought I would never try. Amazing to watch all of the skilled shooters on here.


----------



## ash

Many thanks go to Bill for organising and inspiring this whole circus. I'm another noob who never imagined being able to light matches from 10m away without the aid of psychic powers. Without your demonstration videos and this contest, I may never have even tried it.

Congrats to TF the victor with some outstanding shooting, and all the other achievers in this thread.

For the benefit of other people who live in countries where strike-anywhere matches are unavailable, I'll give a summary of my method for making unsafety matches. I don't want to go into too much detail or post outside of this thread as they are extraordinarily dangerous when you get them right. I've lit them on my jeans, on the wall, on each other and even by accidentally stepping on one that had fallen on the ground. So they work just like real Strike-anywhere matches, except that I was putting the igniter blob on the front of the head, which is not as safe as on the tip. If you shake a box full of them hard enough you could be in trouble!

Basically, I tip an aluminium can upside down and use the concave base as a dish. Put acetone or nail polish remover in it and dip the striker strip from a match box into the acetone for a moment. The acetone melts the glue that holds the phosphorous on. Scrape the brown strip with a blade and let it drop into the acetone bath. You want some of the glue in there as well, so don't be shy with the scraping. Four striker strips will do ten matches. If you can't get enough (ask smokers to save their old boxes), caps from toy cap guns can be harvested of their powder to supplement the striker powder. Not to much though, as it makes the heads explode without lighting. By the time you're done, the acetone batch should be partly evaporated leaving a bit of a slurry. Gently grind the slurry into a paste with a plastic chopstick or spoon. As the solvent evaporates off, the paste will thicken until you can successfully dip the match heads in it and have it stick. Add a drop more acetone if it gets too dry. Leave the dipped matches to dry for a few hours and get to shooting them. Don't make a whole lot and save them to shoot later, it's just too dangerous to have them lying around. Make sure you pick up any fliers or breakers and burn them before disposal. Obviously, this conjunction of matches, phosphorous and solvent is a feisty one, so fire safety, spark-proofness and being outside are all good things. Also, not coming to the attention of the relevant law enforcement concerns in your area.

When you shoot them, don't set them up too close to your catch box. I found that the heads and even whole matches can come off while burning and land in unexpected places. That might be because I dipped the front face instead of the tip, though. Dipping the tip means that you won't get lights and head removal at the same time.

Things that didn't work - using other types of binder like glue, lacquer, shellac, water or nothing. Acetone is the key.


----------



## GrayWolf

I had a couple of hours after dinner so I thought I would get in a little shooting....I've been a little lax in my practice lately. I hope my new set up will work out...if I don't beat up the clamps too much.

Charles...this is for you my friend :neener:






Todd


----------



## treefork

Todd!!! I'ts not August yet. lol Just kidding' Nice set up. Dat a boy. Go straight for the 25's.


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> I had a couple of hours after dinner so I thought I would get in a little shooting....I've been a little lax in my practice lately. I hope my new set up will work out...if I don't beat up the clamps too much.
> 
> Charles...this is for you my friend :neener:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Hmmm ... was that supposed to encourage me or discourage me ... I can't decide ... :rofl:

Wait ... gad zooks!!! He actually had the effrontery to show more matches .... OH NO!!!! anic: :thumbsdown: :bonk: :aahhhh: :slap:

I must say that I can see no down side to putting matches in place ... what the heck, lightning might strike, you never know ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Todd!!! I'ts not August yet. lol Just kidding' Nice set up. Dat a boy. Go straight for the 25's.


I figured I'd get everyone fired up (pun most definitely intended). I need to go for the 25s....we will need a calculator to figure the number of cuts some of you will be getting . As Charles said...lightning might strike.

And Charles...absolutely meant to encourage. With all that heavy lead you throw, the cards will be shaking in their boxes.

Todd


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todd!!! I'ts not August yet. lol Just kidding' Nice set up. Dat a boy. Go straight for the 25's.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd get everyone fired up (pun most definitely intended). I need to go for the 25s....we will need a calculator to figure the number of cuts some of you will be getting . As Charles said...lightning might strike.
> 
> And Charles...absolutely meant to encourage. With all that heavy lead you throw, the cards will be shaking in their boxes.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

Well, I am not too sure about the heavy lead. I think it will take speed to actually cut the card. I will have to experiment and see what works. Of course larger diameter ammo means you are more likely to get a hit; but if it is not going fast enough to cut the card, then it will not do you any good. And my poor old run down body just will not stand up to the abuse of the really heavy bands needed to get big lead moving at high velocity.

I blush to admit that I just got back from the store where I bought a bunch of those pony clamps ... Am I a sucker for punishment or what???!!!

:bonk: :bonk: :bonk:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash

Time to buy boxes of razor blades and scrunch them up into balls!


----------



## ash

Charles said:


> Well, I am not too sure about the heavy lead. I think it will take speed to actually cut the card. I will have to experiment and see what works. Of course larger diameter ammo means you are more likely to get a hit; but if it is not going fast enough to cut the card, then it will not do you any good.


I imagine that the ball would need to hit pretty close to its centre or axis or equator or whatever you want to call it, so as to cut and not deflect the card sideways as it passes. Maybe that cancels out any pros an cons regarding ammo size? We might know by the end of the month.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, I'm not changing much for this contest. I'll still use 3/4" straight cut .03 latex, 6" from pouch to frame for my 28" to 30" draw. I shoot these for 3/8" steel and have had card cuts with this setup in the past. If I go much past this, it's too much for me to hold still and I can't hit anything. I think it's from not doing much but flipping cards for the past few years. I just don't have the hand strength anymore.

I may be wrong, but by the sound of the rounds hitting your catch box, you should be able to get a card cut with the setup you are using now. They sound (to me) like they hit with authority.

I'm sure that what every you use, you will be slicing and dicing card with the best of them by the end of the first week.

Todd


----------



## M.J

Congrats to all, what a great contest!

I'm off to get some clamps, I guess anic:


----------



## Jaximus

Alright, boys, here's my first entry to this month's contest.






2 cuts and 1 almost cut, so 11 points. I'm pretty happy with that for a first round. I was using my 1/2" steel and I think it was just a little too big and slow. The 2 cuts were really nasty looking. I think I'm going to switch over to some 3/8" steel and see how that goes. Also, my cards are pretty crappy. Just an old deck I had at the house. The cards are kind of bent up from use and it makes it really hard to get a perfect side-on shot. Have to hit up Walmart or something.


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Alright, boys, here's my first entry to this month's contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cuts and 1 almost cut, so 11 points. I'm pretty happy with that for a first round. I was using my 1/2" steel and I think it was just a little too big and slow. The 2 cuts were really nasty looking. I think I'm going to switch over to some 3/8" steel and see how that goes. Also, my cards are pretty crappy. Just an old deck I had at the house. The cards are kind of bent up from use and it makes it really hard to get a perfect side-on shot. Have to hit up Walmart or something.


Fake, fake, fake!!! Once that first card flipped out of the way, we could not see what happened to it! I just know you had a tiny confederate up there ripping the card!!!

:neener: :neener: :neener:

Man, couldn't you have started off a bit more slowly!!! You know ... kind of ease into it ... give us old farts a chance to get started before you discourage us ...

All right ... not bad shooting, he said grudgingly ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

LOL! Charles, you got me cracked up on that one, buddy.



Charles said:


> I just know you had a tiny confederate up there ripping the card!!!


Hahahaha, who even talks like that? In my mind I'm picturing a tiny Confederate soldier with a little musket shooting playing cards, lol.


----------



## treefork

Jax! Fine shooting. You didn't waste any time .Starting immediately.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Jax... that's cheating.

You're not allowed to come into an international contest and shoot the way you're shooting after only 6 weeks of shooting... plus you're using a BoyScout, which was specifically designed for use by Boy Scout Troops so they can pick up and master the basics of aiming very quickly!

So you're using a beginner's slingshot to light matches and cut cards after only 6 weeks of use... I know it's not against the rules... but it just seems like it should be!

Seriously though, THAT is some real shooting there Buddy... yes I do think you're probably the fastest match lighter out there.... did your 1st in under a month of shooting... the "awe-dacity" of what you did and are doing is just incredible.

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 1 vid., 12 pts. (2 cards cut)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Jaximus

Haha, thanks, Bill. Seriously, though, there's no way I would even be able to hit a soda can without your instructional videos. I ordered that Boy Scout from you, then I spent the next two weeks just watching your videos. That's also when I found this amazing forum and signed up. When my slingshot showed up in the mail I already felt like I had a good foundation to build on.

Of course, I still have some really bad days. If there's a pill or something I can take to stop those someone please let me know. Actually, I'll have whatever treefork is taking, lol.


----------



## Arturito

Great shooting Jax !!! I will copy your card attachment idea, I have the same clips ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

Arturito said:


> Great shooting Jax !!! I will copy your card attachment idea, I have the same clips ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Thank you, Arturo! Yes, the setup I'm using just uses cheap office clips zip-tied to a board with some theraband on each side for grippy. It holds very well. I was actually surprised when that card did a 90 degree cant after I cut it.


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Of course, I still have some really bad days. If there's a pill or something I can take to stop those someone please let me know. Actually, I'll have whatever treefork is taking, lol.


I hear cyanide works well ... hint, hint, hint .... :neener:

You young punks should show more respect ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Rock'in start Jax! Good job!


----------



## treefork

Jaximus said:


> Haha, thanks, Bill. Seriously, though, there's no way I would even be able to hit a soda can without your instructional videos. I ordered that Boy Scout from you, then I spent the next two weeks just watching your videos. That's also when I found this amazing forum and signed up. When my slingshot showed up in the mail I already felt like I had a good foundation to build on.
> 
> Of course, I still have some really bad days. If there's a pill or something I can take to stop those someone please let me know. Actually, I'll have whatever treefork is taking, lol.


Lol. I was going to ask you about your pain killers you were taking because you were able to match light while using them. Oh ya .Lead the competition while the rest of us are stuck at work. lol


----------



## hickymick

Oh no its cheeper to buy a catty than red phosphorous needed to make the strike anywhere matches ,,, I am working on my video skills :/.. first practice only hit 2 matches but they are safety ones in uk will be trying the card split and hopefully will learn how to post my video's on here ... Then I can win a catty :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax....great start!! I'm not sure you need to do a lot of changing on your setup...seems to be working. I'm not sure what "pain killers" you take, but I think you need to be tested for performance enhancing drugs....not that it breaks any rules...just so the rest of us can get some, too :neener:.

Todd


----------



## Imperial




----------



## Jaximus

I'm sorry to break it to you guys, but my secret concoction is prescription strength Ibuprofen and a double shot of Nyquil cold and flu. It doesn't really make the pain go away, but I'm too wacked out on the Nyquil to really care, haha. I don't like popping pills, though, so most of the time I just don't take anything. You know, except for massive quantities of HGH.


----------



## ash

hickymick said:


> Oh no its cheeper to buy a catty than red phosphorous needed to make the strike anywhere matches ,,, I am working on my video skills :/.. first practice only hit 2 matches but they are safety ones in uk will be trying the card split and hopefully will learn how to post my video's on here ... Then I can win a catty :naughty: :naughty:


You get the phosphorus off the match box striker strip. Nevermind the match shooting for now, though. August is card-cutting month, so nab a deck of cards and blast them with ammo!

Got some cheapo cards and made a card holder, so I'm ready to count my way through the deck.


----------



## Can-Opener

Holy Cow! Jax,
Way to start it off! I am out of town visiting family, I can't wait to get home and try for my first card cut! awesome job man!!!!!


----------



## Arturito

I hope to watch many cards cuts TODAY ... LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturito said:


> I hope to watch many cards cuts TODAY ... LOL !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Me too!

I have to work all weekend AND my high school reunion is this weekend. So I'll have to watch instead of shoot...So let's be getting it done  

Todd


----------



## Charles

I woke to rain this morning ... now I have an excuse for no card cuts ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

I resumed my cards practice meanwhile waiting the "good" cards decks arrive ... this is not "official" entry (not measured) and not a card cut ... next upload will be in a few days more with a 5 cards rigid holder LOL ... optimistic !!!






so where are the first cuts today guys ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Looking good Arturo! I have to figure how I'm going to rig up my set up. :question:


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, Arturo. You are going to be a contender for sure! You just need a more rigid set up, and you will be getting complete cuts. :thumbsup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> Looking good Arturo! I have to figure how I'm going to rig up my set up. :question:


Same here.


----------



## treefork

Need to post 10 cards on the right level and have it all in frame to see? I guess 5 to start the ball rolling


----------



## Arturito

treefork said:


> Need to post 10 cards on the right level and have it all in frame to see? I guess 5 to start the ball rolling


5, Oh yes ... and 5 clean cuts ! remember you are da man ! ... Jax attachment seems to be simple and reliable, anyway I will buy some clamps either ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

Nothing too amazing here, guys. Got 1 cut and 5 additional hits.






I did light a couple matches. I tried out my 3/8" steel and it lit the match just fine, but only cut about 3/4 of the card. I abandoned the 3/8ths because it just wasn't cutting for me. Then, with 1/2" steel the match lit, but it either deflected the round a little or my match wasn't perfectly lined up, because the ball just grazed the card. I'm pretty sure we're going to be seeing a few people get that bonus shot. My 12 points isn't going to stand for long I don't think.


----------



## Arturito

wow awesome shooting Jax ! you see that cards are a bit tricky, requires perfect alignment to cut, not so easy to judge, at least for my aged eyes ... I like your setup ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## M.J

I think it's going to take some pretty serious speed to get the big boy bonus shot done. Getting the ammo to hit that precisely on two points will mean that it can't deflect very much if at all.


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Nothing too amazing here, guys. Got 1 cut and 5 additional hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did light a couple matches. I tried out my 3/8" steel and it lit the match just fine, but only cut about 3/4 of the card. I abandoned the 3/8ths because it just wasn't cutting for me. Then, with 1/2" steel the match lit, but it either deflected the round a little or my match wasn't perfectly lined up, because the ball just grazed the card. I'm pretty sure we're going to be seeing a few people get that bonus shot. My 12 points isn't going to stand for long I don't think.


Ya know, boyo ... if you was in the local pool hall, we would take you out into the back alley and bust your thumbs!!! Dang smart alecky kid ...

O.K., O.K. ... that was pretty good shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Jaximus.


----------



## Jaximus

Such animosity, Charles. I thought people were supposed to mellow out a little as they got older. You should be really mellow. :rofl:

Hahaha, you know I kid. Thanks, treefork. Get out there and shoot some cards, buddy. I feel like I showed up for a party on the wrong night or something. It feels like everyone is looking at me. You gotta take some of the heat off, man.


----------



## treefork

Everybody is watching you Jax. No pressure though. lol I had a lot of rain here. Been busy working. Need to catch up on some zzzzzzs. Ok that's my excuse list. I didn't start till late last contest also.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys, I still need to get the addresses for Ash and DrNoob.... Just send the address to [email protected] and your slingshot and cap will be on it's way!

Thanks!


----------



## drnoob

I just sent you my address  Thanks so much Bill!


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Such animosity, Charles. I thought people were supposed to mellow out a little as they got older. You should be really mellow. :rofl:


But this IS mellow for me ... in the old days I would have put a rattlesnake in your ammo box ... :devil:

Well, you better get to sprinting ... we old, mellow guys are gonna clean your clock! We thought we would just hold off and give you a head start ... you are gonna need it ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash

Jaximus said:


> Such animosity, Charles. I thought people were supposed to mellow out a little as they got older. You should be really mellow. :rofl:


In Canada they start out nice and get ornery as they get to retirement 

Bill, your email address bounced, but I got your PM and will reply in a moment.


----------



## ash

OK, I'm in with a Joker and an Ace:











One point - it's MINE!


----------



## Jaximus

Good shooting, ash. Loving the office clips with the zip ties. Can't be beat for ease of setup and affordability. Are you going to whip up some more matches and go for the bonus shot?


----------



## ash

Stolen from your very own back yard, Jax 

Except that when I tried 1/2" lead, I didn't compensate enough for the extra drop and smashed every one of the clips to pieces! :rofl:

I will add matches once I am nailing cards a bit more reliably. I thought cards would be easier than matches, but so far the opposite is true.


----------



## Charles

Good job, Ash. That looks like my first match shoot! I have to get my act together and start shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Lets get this party started. Jaximus looks likes he is getting lonely. lol May I please have a stinkin badge?


----------



## Charles

OK, TF ... I will put you in for it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, treefork! :woot:

Now it's a party.

I couldn't hit squat today. Just got a couple cuts. One of them I clipped the match pretty dang good and got smoke, but no stinking light. Bah.


----------



## Arturito

nice card cut TF, btw do you plan the light + card cut ?

I got the new cards decks MADE IN USA (much more rigid) and 20 pro clips ... tomorrow I will work on the holder ... so let's start rock'n roll, I will go for 2+ cuts LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Thanks. I'm a little frustrated with my set up, I tried to use the clamps/zip ties like Jaximus. The cards are pivoting 90 degrees when hit and I'm only getting partial cuts. I even put latex on the clamps to make them more grippy. I'm considering going back to the pony clamps. The card is held more securely.Just need to be able to rig a string of them. Oh well at least I finally got started. As far as the combo match light / card cut I'm going to hold off for the time being.


----------



## Arturito

TF: I put 3 layers of retired bands between the card and the clip (more opened clip=more force) to insure a tight grip ...


----------



## treefork

Thanks Aturo


----------



## treefork

:banghead: I didn't line up mirror correctly. Difficult to see with the glare. Oh well . One cut with two hits


----------



## Jaximus

Man, you hit one of those cards so hard it disintegrated! Good shooting, buddy. Once you get your rig figured out you're gonna be cutting cards left right and center.


----------



## treefork

Alright this is a better quality video. Its almost impossible to see the screen with the glare of the sun.


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting treefork


----------



## treefork

:banghead: Bad job on video but cool because the card held on by a thread.


----------



## Jaximus

You got ripped off on that cut, treefork. It happens, though. I guess you could say it just wasn't in the cards. You've just gotta play the hand that you're dealt.


----------



## Jaximus

You've gotta know when to fold 'em and when to hold 'em.


----------



## Charles

I got in two shots this afternoon before I had a panicked call from a lady friend ... she had locked herself out of her car. Heavy Sigh ... I had to drive out to where she was with a spare key.

It is too late to post tonight ... will post tomorrow. Started with 0, but it included my measurements, so I will post it. Then on the second round I got a very solid hit, but did not cut the card completely. There was even paper embedded in the ball! I need more velocity, or maybe heavier ammo. I am using pony clamps, and they hold very well, but the card still flipped 90 degrees. Will have to work on my setup.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Hope you lads dont mind a late contender lol...
I cant get the matches needed for the bonus shot, but cards are definitely available to me so its great to be able to participate this month. .
Great shooting so far by everyone, im not liking my clamp set up and hope to improve it yet..still I tried with it, in a practice run and got 1 cut and 3 hits I think... more to come weather and time permitting


----------



## ash

A pair of sweet and juicy deucy points:






The card was dented from the previous round because I didn't even realise I had hit it!


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting from down under, gentlemen. Wait, is New Zealand still considered "down under"? Or do New Zealanders prefer something like "down under and off to the right a smidge"? The only thing I know about New Zealand is that the number one export is Peter Jackson.


----------



## Charles

Very nice shooting, Ben. I will put you in for your badge. Glad you are with us this round.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Good job, Ash ... You are ahead of me!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

OK, folks. As previously reported, I only got in two rounds yesterday before I was called away on a mission of mercy. I will post my first attempt, just because it shows the measurement, and to prove I have no shame! Oh, well ... it was my first time shooting at cards.






And here is my second attempt. I did get one solid hit for ONE POINT ... YAY!!! At least I am on the scoreboard,






I think I need to strengthen my setup.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial

im not participating in this, but i am enjoying the vids. marksmanship is something that does interest me a lot. keep it up guys. btw- im sorta surprised this thread hasnt been moved to the competitions forum.


----------



## Charles

Imperial said:


> im not participating in this, but i am enjoying the vids. marksmanship is something that does interest me a lot. keep it up guys. btw- im sorta surprised this thread hasnt been moved to the competitions forum.


Well, the thread started here, and now folks know where it is ... so it has just been left in place. I am happy to move it if Bill Hays does not object.

As for you not participating ... Why not? Just participating will certainly improve your skills. And you never know what you can do until you try ... you might just surprise yourself! What the heck ... you can't do worse than 0, and a couple of us have already posted the big goose egg. I have no illusions that I can shoot anywhere near as well as these other guys ... but still it is fun to give it a try and razz the others. These are world class shooters, and it is an honor just to appear in the same competition with them. C'mon in .... it's a good group and a lot of fun!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys... I know when you get it dialed in a little better you'll start getting multiple card cuts... I mean for goodness sake you just smoked a bunch of matches and from my experience that's much more difficult!

About moving the thread... it's already here and easily found... and it pertains to general shooting although it is a constest as well... but there's plenty of contests in this general slingshot forum that don't even have much to do with improving one's skills.... and there's plenty of threads that are about "hey look at me, I'm shooting a can"....

So I think it's fine where it is.

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 4 vids., 12 pts. (5 cards cut)
ASH, 3 vids., 2 pt.
TREEFORK, 3 vid., 9 pts. (3 cards cut)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 2 vid., 1 pt.

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Imperial

Charles said:


> Well, the thread started here, and now folks know where it is ... so it has just been left in place. I am happy to move it if Bill Hays does not object.
> 
> As for you not participating ... Why not? Just participating will certainly improve your skills. And you never know what you can do until you try ... you might just surprise yourself! What the heck ... you can't do worse than 0, and a couple of us have already posted the big goose egg. I have no illusions that I can shoot anywhere near as well as these other guys ... but still it is fun to give it a try and razz the others. These are world class shooters, and it is an honor just to appear in the same competition with them. C'mon in .... it's a good group and a lot of fun!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


true on the thread sstaying here. as for me participating- no camera to record with and i am camera/video shy :blush:



Bill Hays said:


> About moving the thread... it's already here and easily found... and it pertains to general shooting although it is a constest as well... but there's plenty of contests in this general slingshot forum that don't even have much to do with improving one's skills.... and there's plenty of threads that are about "hey look at me, I'm shooting a can"....
> 
> So I think it's fine where it is.


oh yeah, the can tosser . . . <_<


----------



## Charles

That's just fine, Bill. We will just leave the thread where it is.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Hitting a little better today. Not much to look at, though.











This is the one I'm really upset about.






I'm guessing since I didn't cut from one side to the other those only count as hits and I'm not very happy about it. I hit them square on, but I guess my clips just weren't holding them tight enough. Oh well, I think I've finally about got things figured out.


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, again, Jax. Don't be too bummed out ... man, you are doing great. And it is early days yet.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Charles said:


> Good shooting, again, Jax. Don't be too bummed out ... man, you are doing great. And it is early days yet.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you, Charles. You're absolutely right. I always get way too hard on myself because of my extremely competitive nature.

Nothing really special happens in this vid. Just one card cut. I wanted to post it though because I shot like all my clips. It's hard to tell from the video, but it was quite dark when I shot that and I couldn't even see my matches. I guess I shot the clips because they were the only thing I could focus on.


----------



## treefork

I apologize for the length of video. I combined two rounds into one video because I blew the first round. 2nd round was a cut plus two hits. I won't do it again.

CUT 4

VIDEO 5


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting everyone!! I hope things settle down here so I can get in on the fun. Hopefully I will be able to get in a few rounds tomorrow or Tuesday.

Todd


----------



## treefork

video # 6 cut # 5


----------



## treefork

Another cut + 2 hits . 6 TH cut , Video # 7


----------



## Jaximus

Treefork, you're posting videos faster than I can watch you stumble over things in your yard. I mean watch them, haha. Good shooting, big guy.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Buddy. You have the sweet back yard range! Trees, shade ect


----------



## bullseyeben!

Haha yea im going to have to take annual leave to keep up with the speed you lot are making videos! 
Good shooting again all.


----------



## treefork

One cut + 3 hits. 7 th cut 8 th video


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> Thanks Buddy. You have the sweet back yard range! Trees, shade ect


Yeah, it works out pretty well. Direct sun between 3 and 630 is a little rough. The mosquitos are out of hand, though. I have to light a couple tiki torches and slather myself in bug spray just to keep from getting eaten alive. Any time you want to make the 5 hour drive down here you're more than welcome. Certainly don't have to put up privacy shields because of the nosey neighbors, haha.


----------



## ash

Jaximus said:


> Nice shooting from down under, gentlemen. Wait, is New Zealand still considered "down under"? Or do New Zealanders prefer something like "down under and off to the right a smidge"? The only thing I know about New Zealand is that the number one export is Peter Jackson.


Yep, we're part of the down under zone, although that is primarily an Australian phrase. I'm not sure if being known for peter Jackson movies is better or worse than being known for a whole lot of sheep :rofl:


----------



## Charles

Darn!!! This is starting to look all too familiar. Jax and TF ... You guys are whacking 'em out!!! Great shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles


----------



## Charles

Well, I did get in a little shooting today. Typically, I waited until the sun was in my eyes!!! Here are a couple of videos of two hits, but alas ... no complete cuts.











I will probably have to switch bands. I had a few sessions of one hit, which were much the same as these ... only partial cuts. I think I need higher velocity to get a complete cut.

These are my 3rd and 4th videos ... 2 points.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash

I had an idea - Pocket Predator Poker!

If you counted cuts so far, these are the hands that have been dealt so far:

Jax - A♦ 10♥ 10♠ 4♠ 3♠ (pair of tens)

Jax - 6♠ 4♥ 7♥ K♥ X

TF - 7♠ 8♣ J♦ 10♣ 2♠

TF - Q♠ Q♠ X X X (way to get shot  )

BEB - 8♦ X X X X

Maybe someone with a few clues about card games (GW?) can come up with some kind of informal, non-betting poker variant that we can tag along in parallel to this tournament?


----------



## Jaximus

Charles, that's good shooting. That dang partial cut in the last video was your clip's fault. I feel your pain on that one for sure.

Ash, there are worse things to be associated with than Braindead and Lord of The Rings.



ash said:


> I had an idea - Pocket Predator Poker!
> 
> If you counted cuts so far, these are the hands that have been dealt so far:
> 
> Jax - A♦ 10♥ 10♠ 4♠ 3♠ (pair of tens)
> Jax - 6♠ 4♥ 7♥ K♥ X
> TF - 7♠ 8♣ J♦ 10♣ 2♠
> TF - Q♠ Q♠ X X X (way to get shot  )
> BEB - 8♦ X X X X
> 
> Maybe someone with a few clues about card games (GW?) can come up with some kind of informal, non-betting poker variant that we can tag along in parallel to this tournament?


That's an interesting idea. I like it.


----------



## treefork

A nine pointer - 8 th cut


----------



## treefork

9 th cut- Nine Pointer - 10 th video


----------



## treefork

1O th cut ,11 TH Video


----------



## GrayWolf

ash said:


> I had an idea - Pocket Predator Poker!
> 
> If you counted cuts so far, these are the hands that have been dealt so far:
> 
> Jax - A♦ 10♥ 10♠ 4♠ 3♠ (pair of tens)
> 
> Jax - 6♠ 4♥ 7♥ K♥ X
> 
> TF - 7♠ 8♣ J♦ 10♣ 2♠
> 
> TF - Q♠ Q♠ X X X (way to get shot  )
> 
> BEB - 8♦ X X X X
> 
> Maybe someone with a few clues about card games (GW?) can come up with some kind of informal, non-betting poker variant that we can tag along in parallel to this tournament?


Non betting poker??? Never heard of such a thing :rofl:.

Ok, here it is.

1) must only use 1 deck of cards (I have 2 full cases..wouldn't be fair).

2) only full cuts count toward the hand.

3) Make up a 5 card poker hand.

4) Regular poker hands only...no wild cards...Jokers do not count toward the hand.

5) Graywolf gets a 5 cut bonus for making up the rules.

See...wasn't that easy?

I guess I better pick out a lucky deck and get started.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Seems legit.


----------



## Bill Hays

I like the idea of playing poker with the slingshot... and here's what I'm thinking.... best cut hand gets a custom slingshot.

EXAMPLE:

So if you have 5 cards on your stand, all hearts... 2,3,4,5,6 and you cut all five, that's a straight flush... if you only cut the 6... then your hand is a 6.

All clubs... Ace, K, Q, J, 10... and you only cut the 10... your hand is a 10 and you beat the 6!

This will be separate from the main competition but will earn a slingshot as well.

So Guys... start keeping track of your best hands... because that starts NOW... anything you shot before now does not count towards this separate challenge.

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 8 vids., 12 pts. (9 cards cut)
ASH, 3 vids., 2 pts.
TREEFORK, 10 vids., 9 pts. (10 cards cut)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 4 vids., 2 pts.

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.

BTW, the slingshot the winner of the main contest will get is the one below, it's a real nice Target Shooter that fills the hand allowing for great stability. The forks are set wider for less chance of band fouling, for when the shot REALLY counts. It's made from ballistic grade G10, burled maple and brass liners with mosaic pin and lanyard hole.... and yes it is a match lighter!

Good luck and good shooting to all:


----------



## Jaximus

Wow, that's classy, Bill. Definitely something I could get into.


----------



## Bill Hays

I wonder who'll have the first Royal Flush?

Have fun Guys!


----------



## Beanflip

I received my super sweet package from pocket predator today! The hat is even cooler than it looked in the photo!


----------



## drnoob

Nice! I can't wait for mine! Your awesome Bill!


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> I received my super sweet package from pocket predator today! The hat is even cooler than it looked in the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1375740763.597906.jpg


I got mine too and it's double-awesome!!

Bill is super generous, I've never received a package from him that didn't include extras. Along with my great slingshot (and the longest set of looped tubes I've ever seen) and hat, Bill also sent a couple pounds of .44 lead. I'm definitely going wabbit hunting in the fall now!

Thank you, Master Hays!


----------



## M.J

Here's my first entry, 1cut- 5pts.

Shooting my Beanflip TTF looped tube shooter. It's sooo good! I was worried that 2040s and 7/16" would make the cut (and didn't several times today) but they got it done. Good thing because I'm not changing ammo.


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my super sweet package from pocket predator today! The hat is even cooler than it looked in the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1375740763.597906.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine too and it's double-awesome!!
> Bill is super generous, I've never received a package from him that didn't include extras. Along with my great slingshot (and the longest set of looped tubes I've ever seen) and hat, Bill also sent a couple pounds of .44 lead. I'm definitely going wabbit hunting in the fall now!
> Thank you, Master Hays!
Click to expand...

"Kiw da wabbit kiw da wabbit! "


----------



## GrayWolf

I just got home from work and my package from Bill was here. The hat is one of the coolest designs I've seen in a long time. It won't be work till next year when I get to go to the ECST...I'm already planning my time off work. The slingshot itself is awesome. It fits my hand very well and I'm looking forward to cutting some cards with it, just as soon as I shorten up the tubes. I can get about 3/4 butterfly with them the way they are now . Along with the hat and sling is a bag of lead ammo. I may have to take MJ's lead and get out in the woods this fall and try some hunting...may even go with some buddies and try pheasants.

Thank you, Bill. You are generous beyond belief. You are one of the true gentlemen of this sport.

Todd


----------



## treefork

I received mine today. You guys seen the pics. Looks even better in person. Thank you so much Bill Hays. This one is special and has meaning.The accomplishment of a worthy goal. I learned some things about myself. Love the hat also.

*POCKET PREDATOR RULES!*


----------



## Beanflip

I didn't fire a shot out of mine tonight. Spent most of the evening working on my card rig.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> I didn't fire a shot out of mine tonight. Spent most of the evening working on my card rig.


For mine I got some of those binder clips from walmart, drilled a hole in the bottom and ran a screw through them and into the wood of my shooting platform :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> I didn't fire a shot out of mine tonight. Spent most of the evening working on my card rig.


I did get a chance to shoot mine tonight. Once I took 7 inches off of each of the tubes, I beat up on one of my leather swinging targets in the basement. It shoots like a dream. It will be in my rotation for cutting cards, that's for sure.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Guys, quit flaunting your slingshots. I haven't received mine yet. You're driving me crazy!


----------



## GrayWolf

Jaximus said:


> Guys, quit flaunting your slingshots. I haven't received mine yet. You're driving me crazy!


Jax, I could say the same about all your card cuts :neener: . I haven't had a chance to shoot outside since the 1st of the month. If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I'll try to make up some time...but it's not looking good.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

That's true, GW. I bet that's been driving you crazy. Hopefully no rain tomorrow, but supposedly it's going to rain here all week. Bogus, dude.


----------



## ash

You guys need to invest in some umbrellas and get out there!


----------



## Bill Hays

I'm glad you guys are starting to get the slingshots... I made sure to send some swaged .44 lead ball with each in the USA... I tested the bandsets with the .44 and at the shorter draw lengths and they travel fast enough to cut cards. Three of the slingshots were sent with longer setups for those who've shown butterfly shooting skills in the past... those sets will launch one of those .44s fast enough to go through both sides of an alligator snapping turtle.

Okay, here's the video for this month's prize slingshot... told you it was a match lighter!






JAXIMUS, 8 vids., 12 pts. (9 cards cut)
ASH, 3 vids., 2 pts.
TREEFORK, 10 vids., 9 pts. (10 cards cut)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 4 vids., 2 pts.
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (4 of clubs)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

I've got the umbrella...just need you to hold it for me . I might have to bring out my shelter if it looks like rain all day. Just to keep the cards from getting soaked to fast. Whatever it takes...right?

Todd


----------



## Charles

You guys are making me jealous, having received your packages .... Hopefully the Canada Post sled dog team will deliver mine soon!

A lot of social stuff today, so I only got in two rounds of shooting ... no advance on my previous efforts, so not post.

Good shooting, MJ. I will put in for your badge if you have not already done so.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, somehow I missed your entry, MJ. Good shooting, buddy.


----------



## GrayWolf

No umbrella needed today...the rain has stayed away!! It is so humid that the cards are curling after about 15 minutes...so I better shoot fast. Hopefully I'll have a couple of videos to post today.

Who's going to be the first to hit 25 points? My money is on Jax or Treefork. Sorry everyone, just going on past performance :iono:

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

GW, the ridiculous thing is I've already lit as many matches as I did for the match lighting comp, but I can't get the dang cuts to line up with the dang match lighting. The closest I've come was a match light with a 3/4 card cut. You can bet I was hooting and hollering about that one! I'm taking off a few days just to regain my oneness with the universe.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax, part of the problem, is that the match is taking speed off of the shot, AND deflecting it. I can see that I'm going to have to make some changes in my setup, getting the match closer to the card. Always a work in progress.

I hope you're back at it soon. Won't be the same unless I'm chasing ya anic: :neener:

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

It's funny, because a lot of my cuts I've either blasted completely through the matchstick, or smashed the head off of the match. It seems like deflection is only a problem when I get that perfect light touch that strikes the match without destroying it. I'm sure it also has something to do with the margin for error being greater for striking a match than cutting a card. You can graze a match just right and strike it, but if you don't hit the card dead on it just won't cut. If I thought I could light a match by shooting rotary cutter blades at it you can bet I'd be trying that, lol.


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is a few attempts...nothing too impressive, but a start.

No cut but I'm on the board.






My 1st cut - 6 points






2nd cut - 5 points






I'm having more fun than should be allowed by law. This HAS to be better than anti-depressants!

Todd


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Todd. You lit a match and cut some cards.


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Here is a few attempts...nothing too impressive, but a start.
> 
> No cut but I'm on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st cut - 6 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd cut - 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having more fun than should be allowed by law. This HAS to be better than anti-depressants!
> 
> Todd


Good shooting, GW. I will put in a request for your badge.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Those were some nice cuts, Todd. Well done.

BTW, I am now complete...









Thank you very much, Bill. You're an officer and a gentleman.


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Todd. You lit a match and cut some cards.


Thank you....and now for something completely different....trying to get to two together. The key word there is "trying"

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks Jax, glad you got your prize.

Thank you, Charles. I'll wear it with honor.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

well done GW ! I wanna see 2 LOL ! ... maybe the match should be at half ball diameter off the card center ? ... I am healing from a rib contusion (bike felt down) so I will start in a few days ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

Oh, man. That's no good, Arturo. Get well soon, buddy.


----------



## GrayWolf

A couple more from this morning.

3rd cut - 5 points...can't seem to get a string together.






4th cut...still no improvement.






Time to get a CD player in the garage...I seem to shoot better when the music is better.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo...get healed up, my friend. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of card cuts from you. I'm glad you're going to be ok.

Todd


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo...get healed up, my friend. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of card cuts from you. I'm glad you're going to be ok.
> 
> Todd


AMEN!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo...get healed up, my friend. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of card cuts from you. I'm glad you're going to be ok.
> 
> Todd


Thanks GW and Charles in a week I will be IN ! ... anyway I have done some shoots, addicted LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Heal up Arturo! We need you in here.


----------



## treefork

I thought it was cool because I was squared up on each one

video #12


----------



## Charles

Seven points the EASY way ... we old farts have to go for easy ...

I got tired of shooting with the sun in my eyes, so I changed my setup a bit to avoid that.

This is my 5th video. I cut one card ... the King of Clubs ... on the second shot.

Hit the Jack of Hearts on shot 4, and cut a nick out of the 7 of Spades on shot 8. Soooo, I am claiming 7 points. Not up to Jax yet, but I am working on it ...






Oh, yeah ... forgot to say ... I was shooting a little Mutant Ninja cut from a bamboo cutting board, banded with TBG ... ammo was 3/8 inch steel ball.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nice cut Charles!


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> I thought it was cool because I was squared up on each one
> 
> video #12


Man, you ARE going for tough!!! Shooting at them the long way is definitely raising the bar. That was great shooting ... 7 out of 10 on cards is really amazing.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles...nice shooting!!

Treefork...great hits!! We appreciate you giving us a handicap by shooting them the long way.  Turn em around and start cutting multiples.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is my 5th cut. 1 extra hit for 6 points. The 3rd shot actually hit the match and the match hit the card...no points for that.






Todd


----------



## treefork

I cut + 3 hits


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the kind words, GW and TF. Now that I am no longer a card cut virgin, I may try to get fancy with the matches. But given how hard I found these Red Birds to light, I may go for the Ash solution and dope them a bit ... I guess that is sort of cheating, but we at the lower competence level need an edge .... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> I cut + 3 hits


Dang it TF .... now you are getting NASTY! Next thing you will be putting a match out front and one behind ... lighting both matches and cutting the card!!! Great job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

If somebody doesn't get two cuts soon I'm going to set up 10 cards with the faces towards me and take the lead


----------



## Charles

M.J said:


> If somebody doesn't get two cuts soon I'm going to set up 10 cards with the faces towards me and take the lead


Hey MJ ... we are a courteous group, and we are just waiting for you to do it! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> If somebody doesn't get two cuts soon I'm going to set up 10 cards with the faces towards me and take the lead


Good luck with that...Jax already has 12 points. :neener: Just teasing MJ...now show me how to get multiple cuts...I can't figure it out yet.

I do want to see what happens to a card with those bolts....might be a good ammo choice.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

treefork, that's really some awesome shooting. Keep your cards on their side like that and the rest of us might have a shot at winning this, haha.


----------



## M.J

GrayWolf said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody doesn't get two cuts soon I'm going to set up 10 cards with the faces towards me and take the lead
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that...Jax already has 12 points. :neener: Just teasing MJ...now show me how to get multiple cuts...I can't figure it out yet.
> 
> I do want to see what happens to a card with those bolts....might be a good ammo choice.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

He sure does. Foiled again!
I think the bolts are illegal for the contest but I'm sure they'd brute force their way through a card. I'll try later :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody doesn't get two cuts soon I'm going to set up 10 cards with the faces towards me and take the lead
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that...Jax already has 12 points. :neener: Just teasing MJ...now show me how to get multiple cuts...I can't figure it out yet.
> 
> I do want to see what happens to a card with those bolts....might be a good ammo choice.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure does. Foiled again!
> I think the bolts are illegal for the contest but I'm sure they'd brute force their way through a card. I'll try later :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Bill made the ammo size spec for the matches because a paper target was being used. If you start cutting cards with the bolts I will start sawing some bolts. lol


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> I thought it was cool because I was squared up on each one
> video #12


Excellent shooting. Insert applause here.


----------



## treefork

I guess now we're supposed to post all cuts because of the Poker game?


----------



## Arturito

7 points TF ! I am smelling 2 or more cuts :thumbsup: ...

ha ha Charles, never is too late to loose "virginity" ... ops I mean "cards virginity" ... LOL ... congrats !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Thanks guys for all the kind words . I still think we're all still finding our groove with this card cutting. I haven't figured every thing out. Am I clamping them right, lining up correctly, incomplete cuts ect. Not to mention errors in shooting form. Bill hays makes it look easy. I needed to get some rounds in because I'll be away with work for two or three days. Good shooting everybody. I'll post the rest of todays vids later.


----------



## GrayWolf

This is my 6th cut...1 extra point..6 points total.






Todd


----------



## Charles

Here are my 6th and 7th videos ... my 2nd and 3rd card cuts.

In this first video I got 7 points. I cut the Ace of Hearts ... almost cut the Ace of Clubs, but not quite ... and also hit the Ace of Spades.






In this video I only got 5 points. I cut the Queen of Spades, but got no other hits.






Look out there, Jax ... I'm coming for ya!!! :neener:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, Todd! Man, when you cut those cards it's with authority. Through the match and everything.

treefork, stop getting so many cuts. You've forced me to go out and shoot and it was way too dark for such foolishness. I couldn't even see my stinking cards!

Come and get me, Charles! :naughty:

Dang, that ace was too close to being a cut! You were robbed!


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> Thanks guys for all the kind words . I still think we're all still finding our groove with this card cutting. I haven't figured every thing out. Am I clamping them right, lining up correctly, incomplete cuts ect. Not to mention errors in shooting form. Bill hays makes it look easy. I needed to get some rounds in because I'll be away with work for two or three days. Good shooting everybody. I'll post the rest of todays vids later.


Good shooting all!

You guys are way ahead of me I don't have a card shooting set up. I may have to join the anchor leg of this months contest the way things are going.


----------



## Jaximus

Just a few cuts here, guys. Nothing to see, really. I just can't have treefork pulling too far ahead of me on cuts here, haha.


----------



## Rayshot

Wanted to post that I received my Pocket Predator hat, match light slingshot with psuedo tapered tubes, the swaged (sp?) lead and and extra set of full looped tubes.

I have shot about 30 rounds of 7/16 steel with the pseudo tapered tubes butterfly. I really like this SS for the butterfly. I will have to put some shorter tube sets on and give it a go. He even set all of them up, as far as I can tell, with a SuperPouch using Roo. I made the SuperRoo special for Bill for his personal use and he decided to set you guys up with them.

Thank you Bill!


----------



## Jaximus

Yeah, Bill's the best. Absolutely no doubt.


----------



## Beanflip

Here's my first entry and cut. 7 points 
Time for another stinking badge!
On a side note, I enjoyed making this card rig. But, I'm glad you guys had it figured out all ready.


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody doesn't get two cuts soon I'm going to set up 10 cards with the faces towards me and take the lead
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that...Jax already has 12 points. :neener: Just teasing MJ...now show me how to get multiple cuts...I can't figure it out yet.
> 
> I do want to see what happens to a card with those bolts....might be a good ammo choice.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure does. Foiled again!
> I think the bolts are illegal for the contest but I'm sure they'd brute force their way through a card. I'll try later :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. Bill made the ammo size spec for the matches because a paper target was being used. If you start cutting cards with the bolts I will start sawing some bolts. lol
Click to expand...

Check out the "Shooting cutoffs" thread. I didn't want to clutter this thread up with my screwing around but I did go 3/12 on the cards, which is about what I do with 7/16" steel balls. No complete cuts but I'm pretty sure I could if I kept at it.


----------



## treefork

Thus is video # 16 , 5 of Spades

Sorry Jaximus. I founfd this one


----------



## treefork

Beanflip said:


> Here's my first entry and cut. 7 points
> Time for another stinking badge!
> On a side note, I enjoyed making this card rig. But, I'm glad you guys had it figured out all ready.


Nice cut! Clean and so close to the match.


----------



## Jaximus

Great shooting, Beanflip. It's game on now, boys. Get some!


----------



## ash

You guys are getting very very close to a 25 point cut!

Don't go using up all your aces on hits, Charles!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Fantastic shooting by everyone! I'm going need to shoot all day sunday to keep up..


----------



## Beanflip

Video 2, 8 points. After this the Mosquitos chased me into the house.


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting everyone!!

Treefork, you are a machine!! :bowdown:

Beanflip, glad to see ya made it! Nice cards..I see someone visits their local casino. 

Todd


----------



## ash

Here's a card holder method someone might like better than clips or clamps:









I'm trying to avoid destroying any more clips, so not having clips was the idea. There are other designs to try first, though.


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, everyone! Looks like it is going to be a horse race after all. Bean, I will put you in for a badge.

I sacrifice about half an inch in card height in order to keep my clamps protected behind that 2x4. Even so, I still tend to shoot a bit high a lot!!! I just do not have that machine like regularity to always avoid hitting the clamps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> Don't go using up all your aces on hits, Charles!


I have a dirty little secret ... I own more than one deck of cards! :naughty:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Fantastic shooting Guys!

You are all shooting at a level that approachs the best I've ever seen.

Now of course there was a shooter on this forum that was an incredible shot "Hawk2009", you can look up some of his stuff.... I don't know what happened with him or if he even still shoots... but I think he was the best shot in England and it would be interesting to see how you guys stack up against him... last I heard from him was he was attempting the double match strike shot, where the matches are separated by about 3 or 4 inches and you try to light them both... I had attempted it many times and although I was close to getting it done, just never did... I don't know if he did or not (youtube search is in my future I guess!).

Anyway, now that I've veered so far off course, back to the matter at hand!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 11 vids., 12 pts. (12 cards cut)
ASH, 3 vids., 2 pts.
TREEFORK, 15 vids., 9 pts. (14 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Queen of clubs)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 7 vids., 7 pts. (3 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 7 vids., 7 pts. (6 cards cut) (Best hand, 9 of hearts... and another was a Joker)
BEANFLIP, 2 vids., 8 pts. (2 card cut) (best hand, 8 of clubs)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.

Edited to add:

After looking up Hawk2009 I see his last posts were in August of last year... and they were about air guns... so I guess he's gone that route.... I'll look him up on youtube and see if he's done anymore slingshot stuff after that... don't know why he quit posting though.


----------



## GrayWolf

I'll start out today with my 7th cut and 7 points.






Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Wednesday, August 9th? lol, you've got the same date forgetting syndrome i have, GW.

You're sooooooo close to multiple cuts, man. That's good shooting, Todd. Keep it up!


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, GW. I am sure you will get two before long!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Jaximus said:


> Wednesday, August 9th? lol, you've got the same date forgetting syndrome i have, GW.
> 
> You're sooooooo close to multiple cuts, man. That's good shooting, Todd. Keep it up!


Good Catch! I didn't notice it when I watched and I have a calendar right next to the computer :bonk:. I think I'm on the low end of the cutting power. I'm uploading one now that pretty much proves that. I'm also going to change my card holding setup. The office clips seem to be working for everyone...might have to try that if the increased power doesn't help.

Back at it.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Got a lot to do today, but I snuck in a round this morning. I got one cut on the King of Spades, but no other hits. This is my 8th video and my 4th card cut.






Hope to have a chance for more later in the day ... gotta run to the vet now.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

No change in score here. Just couldn't let treefork get too far ahead of me on cuts, mwahaha!











It's about 99% humidity out there. Totally miserable. After about 5 minutes my cards were getting soggy. I'm actually surprised the second one cut. All the rest of my hits after the first cut just kind of mooshed out of the way. Including a match light that got half-way through the card behind it before the card mooshed out. Not happy about that one.


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting Charles and Jax. I see I'm going to have to step things up.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is my 8th cut, and a good run of 6 hits, including a good solid hit on my clamp. These clamps are nice, but they attract the shot big time  Might have to change it up.











I'm coming after ya Jax!! :neener:

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

:devil: Back, Todd! Get Back! The power of Christ compels you! :devil:


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Jax, Charles and Todd! I'm jealous . I'm out of the game for a few days with work. You guys have fun. Don't do any thing crazy like a match/card combo. lol


----------



## GrayWolf

A little improvement this time. 2 cuts with 1 extra hit for 11 points. See Jax...I told ya i'm on my way .






I did get a light with a 3/4 cut finally. It was my best cut with a light. I'm liking the new setup.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Hey there GW!!! Great shooting! You are the first to get two cuts ... congratulations.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Sorry, Charles, I got two cuts a while ago, buddy. No way I could get 12 points without two cuts, haha. That's great shooting, GW! I think we're going to be getting some of those bonus shots before too long. Race ya!


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, thank you. Yes Jax hit the double a while back...so I'm still 2nd fiddle....for now. :naughty:

Jax, thank you, also. I'm out of the race for a few days, unless they kick me out early at work, but anything is possible. But I'll be back with a renewed spirit when I do.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Sorry guys ... I must have missed Jax's double. Well, congratulations Jax; I thought you had one cut and 7 hits. Well my comments on GW still stand, except of course for him being first to get the double.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Great double cut GW !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, thank you very much. I hope your feeling better and will be joining us soon.


----------



## ash

Not quite a blackjack!


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo, thank you very much. I hope your feeling better and will be joining us soon.


Oh yes my friend ! tomorrow I will start shooting some practice rounds, my setup is ready and waiting for me LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting guys! Got home from a family visit and my awesome new slingshot from Bill Hayes was in my mailbox. Thanks so much Bill it is awesome and I love it. The hat and ammo are very nice also! Very generous of you. I got my set up ready to go today then a slow drizzle set in. I am ready to go tomorrow! You guys have set a high bar. Amazing shooting!Congrats to all of you card cutters!


----------



## ash

One more step through the deck. Nothing dramatic:






Three points, but only just! :rofl:


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, good shooting! looks like those 3s have seen better days. Keep up the great work.

Todd


----------



## ash

Yep, I'm all out of threes now. It took a lot of attempts to hit three threes in the same round. Four fours might have to be face-on.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Bill Hays said:


> Fantastic shooting Guys!You are all shooting at a level that approachs the best I've ever seen.Now of course there was a shooter on this forum that was an incredible shot "Hawk2009", you can look up some of his stuff.... I don't know what happened with him or if he even still shoots... but I think he was the best shot in England and it would be interesting to see how you guys stack up against him... last I heard from him was he was attempting the double match strike shot, where the matches are separated by about 3 or 4 inches and you try to light them both... I had attempted it many times and although I was close to getting it done, just never did... I don't know if he did or not (youtube search is in my future I guess!).Anyway, now that I've veered so far off course, back to the matter at hand! To those who are about to shoot... I salute you! JAXIMUS, 11 vids., 12 pts. (12 cards cut)ASH, 3 vids., 2 pts.TREEFORK, 15 vids., 9 pts. (14 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Queen of clubs)BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)CHARLES, 7 vids., 7 pts. (3 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)GRAYWOLF, 7 vids., 7 pts. (6 cards cut) (Best hand, 9 of hearts... and another was a Joker)BEANFLIP, 2 vids., 8 pts. (2 card cut) (best hand, 8 of clubs) Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do. Edited to add:After looking up Hawk2009 I see his last posts were in August of last year... and they were about air guns... so I guess he's gone that route.... I'll look him up on youtube and see if he's done anymore slingshot stuff after that... don't know why he quit posting though.


Last vid I seen him upload was complaining about how easy your swinging match light was to do, and that it probably took you several days to do lol..
I think some one has a chip on their shoulder, and is in need of attention


----------



## bullseyeben!

This vid.. so grumpy lol. .


----------



## ash

What a twat! No wonder ratings have been disabled and the video only has 18 views.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea all he does is rant... I love watching all slingshot related videos, but when your publicly bragging and calling others fakes or the alike, it pisses me off! Didn't mean to stir a storm, but this bloke needs a root or something.


----------



## treefork

Nicely done Todd! Very sweet.


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting, Ash. You will get a cut soon, I am sure.

As for the Hawk2009 rant ... that is very, very sad indeed. What a shame. He is (or was) a very good shot. It is a real pity he seems to have such an attitude problem.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

bullseyeben! said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic shooting Guys!You are all shooting at a level that approachs the best I've ever seen.Now of course there was a shooter on this forum that was an incredible shot "Hawk2009", you can look up some of his stuff.... I don't know what happened with him or if he even still shoots... but I think he was the best shot in England and it would be interesting to see how you guys stack up against him... last I heard from him was he was attempting the double match strike shot, where the matches are separated by about 3 or 4 inches and you try to light them both... I had attempted it many times and although I was close to getting it done, just never did... I don't know if he did or not (youtube search is in my future I guess!).Anyway, now that I've veered so far off course, back to the matter at hand! To those who are about to shoot... I salute you! JAXIMUS, 11 vids., 12 pts. (12 cards cut)ASH, 3 vids., 2 pts.TREEFORK, 15 vids., 9 pts. (14 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Queen of clubs)BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)CHARLES, 7 vids., 7 pts. (3 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)GRAYWOLF, 7 vids., 7 pts. (6 cards cut) (Best hand, 9 of hearts... and another was a Joker)BEANFLIP, 2 vids., 8 pts. (2 card cut) (best hand, 8 of clubs) Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do. Edited to add:After looking up Hawk2009 I see his last posts were in August of last year... and they were about air guns... so I guess he's gone that route.... I'll look him up on youtube and see if he's done anymore slingshot stuff after that... don't know why he quit posting though.
> 
> 
> 
> Last vid I seen him upload was complaining about how easy your swinging match light was to do, and that it probably took you several days to do lol..
> I think some one has a chip on their shoulder, and is in need of attention
Click to expand...

Thanks for that... I guess thanks anyway...

I had tried looking up to see what Hawk was doing on youtube a couple of days ago so used the search parameters "hawk2009 slingshot shooting" and all I got was other guys, Joerg, torsten, some guy named John and that wilderness outfitter guy... so I thought he had probably pulled all his stuff off youtube and didn't look any more... I don't have unlimited amounts of time you know!

After seeing the video that you posted and a couple more, including his "world record first swinging match light" done in May of this year, I tried to contact Neil directly.... but for some reason he has me blocked... so I can't even respond.

It's obvious he (Neil Bingham) is following this thread and monitors what is going on with the Slingshot forum, since he has the same match lighting setup and card/match setup... so to be sure he gets the message I will answer here and now. Normally I try to keep private what is private but he's forced my hand now so....

Neil, what in the world is your problem Man?!

Me copying you?
I didn't even know you were still shooting slingshots much less did a swinging match shot... last I saw you were messing around with airguns when you quit posting to this forum, so I thought you just decided to take that up instead.

And about the "swinging match shot" which by the way you did NOT do first... as I did that several times in November of 2011... and a couple of the videos are still up... you should research a little better before claiming stuff there "match master"!

The metronome shot... well I did it during breaks while I was working... I mentioned that I was going to edit to the shots in the video... didn't realize I needed to make a long uncut version to satisfy somebody. By the way, you'll notice that I'm wearing the same shirt, same sweat, same everything... and before uploading to youtube (which always messes with the fidelity of video) you could easily see the time on the multiples of clocks that are in frame as well... if you wanted to you could expand the image to full screen and see that it took a total of about 7 matches and 6 minutes to get the shot done by simply reading the clocks... anyway, all that doesn't matter since I didn't even know you were still shooting!

So whatever your gripe is it shouldn't be with me...

I've never done anything but try to be encouraging and nice to you... and then you turn around and bag on me?!

You nor anyone else can show even one small example of me EVER being disrespectful or saying something negative about you... in fact I was one of the only people to publically recognize just how great a shooter you are and tried to get you recognized for that... yet you turn around and do this stuff to me...

I don't know, sometimes I feel like I'm spinning my wheels trying to help others... this treatment by Neil is just over the top BS.

THIS is the last I'm going to write on the subject in this thread... like I said I only put it here because Neil obviously follows this thread and our videos... so that's it. Anything else needs to be put in a separate thread or handled via PM.
Very disappointed in your attitude is putting it very mildly.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, now for something positive... EXCELLENT shooting Guys!

I feel that by the end of this month we'll see some pretty impressive stuff... things that most "sharpshooters" can't do with their guns, you'll be doing with a mere slingshot!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 4 vids., 3 pts.
TREEFORK, 15 vids., 9 pts. (14 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Queen of clubs)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 8 vids., 7 pts. (4 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 10 vids., 11 pts. (10 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 2 vids., 8 pts. (2 card cut) (best hand, 8 of clubs)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## treefork

Bill Hays

Your not spinning your wheels. Anyone that has followed this forum for years knows the truth of the matter. I remember you encouraging him and even sending him matches. Once he finally accomplished a light he began to think he was superior to others. He got in heated discussions on the forum.Keep up the good work. People will always be jealous.


----------



## Charles

My morning cut! I zoomed the camera too far and you cannot see me shooting. But this one will not alter my score, so I am putting it up anyway.

This is my 9th video and my 5th card cut ... cut the 10 of Diamonds. But no other hits on this one.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

Charles, it sounds like you're inside one of the habitats in Jurassic Park. Were those velociraptors I heard in the background? You've gotta watch them. They hunt in packs! I thought for sure one got you when there was a big crash.

Good shooting, buddy. Nice clean cut, too.


----------



## Charles

Thanks Jax ... still searching for the pair ...

As for the noise ... it is a combination of sea gulls and next door house renos ... I think the velociraptors migrate to Illinois for the summer ... :imslow:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Charles said:


> Thanks Jax ... still searching for the pair ...
> 
> As for the noise ... it is a combination of sea gulls and next door house renos ... I think the velociraptors migrate to Illinois for the summer ... :imslow:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Ya. Tell me about it. This photo was taken in my back yard two days ago!

View attachment 39432


----------



## treefork

Aug 6 - 10 of spades- Video # 17


----------



## Charles

Good shooting TF! You seem to have slowed a bit ... I thought you would have this one bagged by now. Hope you are well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles. All is fine. Just tired. Work takes me away from shooting for days at a time. Look forward to shooting again.


----------



## Charles

Had a quick shoot this evening while the roast was in the oven. Got another 7 pointer. This is my 10 video and my 6th card cut. On the fifth shot I cut the 10 of Hearts; then I hit the 6 of Clubs on the seventh shot and the Queen of Diamonds on the tenth shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Hey guys, I made a couple of videos tonight. in the second video I had three hits and would have had my first card cut except I nailed the match holder wire.
Then in my third video I made the gambler shot! waiting for the video to upload as I type. The match broke off but it lit and fell in the catch box. I had a hard time containing my excitement! Plus with my glasses on I can't see up close so I had a hard time seeing what was on the camera screen. Anyhow you will see the match burning in the catch box. Even with my crazy filming its all there. I kinda freaked out cause I did not know if I caught it all on video. What an adrenalin rush!!! 60 % post it soon


----------



## Arturito

CA the gambler shot = light + cut card ohh man that's fantastic !!! ... I will stay awake to watch it !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

Here it is


----------



## GrayWolf

Can_Opener...absolutely amazing shot!!! Congrats!! That's a shot that few will ever achieve. :bowdown: :bowdown:

Keep after it....after your blood pressure settles, that is. :thumbsup:

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

And on the 8th of August... a new leader arises!
Congratulations Can Opener... THAT is truly one of the hardest shots you can do. So hard that you will not find even one example of it being done by anyone on youtube with a sniper rifle much less a slingshot... a shot for the ages!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 4 vids., 3 pts.
TREEFORK, 17 vids., 9 pts. (16 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Queen of clubs)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 10 vids., 11 pts. (10 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 2 vids., 8 pts. (2 card cut) (best hand, 8 of clubs)
CAN OPENER, 1 vid., 26 points. (1 card cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, 3 of hearts)

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Charles

Congratulations, Can-Opener!!! That was a great shot. I will put in for your card cut badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Can Opener. WOW! Talk about a game changer. Congrats. You must be on top of the world. Enjoy my friend. Tough one to beat.


----------



## treefork

Well I feel stupid posting this when there's a Gambler on the board but these were done two days ago.

cut # 16--2 of clubs Video # 18


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, nice shooting! Keep posting 'em, bud. Get some matches in front of those cards and ligtht things up!

Todd


----------



## Arturito

congrats CA !! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: fantastic shoot !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Last Video from Aug 6 th - King of Spades


----------



## Jaximus

Nice going, Can-Opener!!! I knew it was only a matter of time before somebody made that shot. Great shooting, buddy.


----------



## Arturito

Jaximus said:


> Nice going, Can-Opener!!! I knew it was only a matter of time before somebody made that shot. Great shooting, buddy.


and I hope that will be matter of time to watch more gambler shoots ... 3 suspects in my list  LOL !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ash

They don't call me Chopper McGee for nothing! Well, actually they don't call me Chopper McGee at all, and for good reason. It's not my name.

But I did chop a card or four tonight  Amazing what a difference a decent card clip will make. Here's the first along with a hit for six points:


----------



## Jaximus

:woot:

Well done, ash! A nice clean cut. Janet is your new good luck charm. Keep 'em coming, buddy.


----------



## Charles

Good job, Ash! I will put in for your card cutter badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash

Oh, and one frame shows the approach and impact!


----------



## Arturito

started again with the cards, first entry after the rib contusion (I feel much better but still a bit annoying), heavy wind all day till evening, dark video, almost blindfold shooting ... etc, at least I will appear on the last place of the score LOL ! ... tomorrow I will nail the cards holder to the catchbox and maybe cuts will come my way ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

A good beginning, Arturo! Just keep at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, great cut! That was as clean a cut as one could ask for. Keep slicing and dicing.

Arturo, welcome back! I know you will cutting doubles soon.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Since I got off of work a little early, I tried to get in a few rounds. The 2nd video is pretty dark, so I'll let everyone else decide if it stays or not. Either way won't matter a bit.

My 11th cut:






The 12th cut...and very dark...with a couple of 'oops' shots...one hit the cross bar and the other hit the holder. It wouldn't be right if all I did was show the good stuff. I can prove why they have called my Helen Keller in some of my past hobbies. The last shot of the night cuts the far left card.






I'd like to shoot all night, but I think the neighbors might object, especially if I keep hitting the crossbar .

Todd


----------



## Charles

Hey GW! That looked like a legit cut to me. In fact, I thought you had a cut before that last one, but you did not mention it in the video. What happened to that one?

As for hitting your cross bar ... just take a look at mine in my videos ... :rofl:

I tend to shoot a little high, but when I try to bring it down closer to the cross bar, I just bang into the cross bar. Who says lead does not ricochet???

I shot a couple of rounds today, but my heart wasn't in it ... got no cuts, so I did not bother to post them.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

By the way, guys. I note that most of you have been verifying your distance on every video. I have not bothered to do that; I figured once I verified the distance, as long as I did not change my setup, there was no need to verify it each time. What do you folks think? Should I verify the distance every time???

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, thanks for the vote of confidence. The other card was the shot that hit the holder. It caught the clip just under where they come together...kind of a through the middle shot. It hit the card after hitting the clip and just knocked it out. I wouldn't call that a hit as it was a ricochet.

As far as the distance is concerned, I'll go with the majority, but as for the final call, I think that should be made by Bill. I have no problem either way. I know that if I get one that will take the lead or has a real good run, I'll do it just for myself. That way, I have proof on that vid. Just my opinion. I do know that at one time, some of us made a distance verification video for that reason, but that was for a different contest.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Thanks Charles and GrayWolf, despite I am out the gambler shoot I will continue with my "personal competition" knowing that doing 10 pt or more will be a great achievement for me ...

GrayWolf same as Charles I think that your last entry is legit (nothing was said if the card flies off after cutting) so you have 12 cuts ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Thank you Arturo. I just wasn't sure if it was clear enough to really be seen. In the end, it won't matter, score wise.

If you are looking for a little friendly competition for incentive, I'm up for it. We can start whenever you are ready. It will only go on the card cuts and hits, nothing for any match lights, should I be lucky enough to get one. All for the fun of it. If not, all is good.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Thank you Arturo. I just wasn't sure if it was clear enough to really be seen. In the end, it won't matter, score wise.
> 
> If you are looking for a little friendly competition for incentive, I'm up for it. We can start whenever you are ready. It will only go on the card cuts and hits, nothing for any match lights, should I be lucky enough to get one. All for the fun of it. If not, all is good.
> 
> Todd


OK GrayWolf, you are a true friend ! it will count between us cuts and hits (dents), so let's go for 3 cuts LOL ! but don't forget to always shoot with the matches I know you will light and cut, it's matter of time my friend !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ash

Here's my second cut from last night - still six points. I got two more and a couple of "nearly" cuts off camera, so things are looking good.


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturito said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Arturo. I just wasn't sure if it was clear enough to really be seen. In the end, it won't matter, score wise.
> 
> If you are looking for a little friendly competition for incentive, I'm up for it. We can start whenever you are ready. It will only go on the card cuts and hits, nothing for any match lights, should I be lucky enough to get one. All for the fun of it. If not, all is good.
> 
> Todd
> 
> 
> 
> OK GrayWolf, you are a true friend ! it will count between us cuts and hits (dents), so let's go for 3 cuts LOL ! but don't forget to always shoot with the matches I know you will light and cut, it's matter of time my friend !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo
Click to expand...

I'll still use the matches (just in case), but they can be a pain sometimes. They can deflect the shot just enough to make a difference between hitting and cutting. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it :neener:.

Best of luck my friend. Let's have some fun.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, another clean cut. Great shooting! That double is coming...I know it.

Todd


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> Here's my second cut from last night - still six points. I got two more and a couple of "nearly" cuts off camera, so things are looking good.


Good job, Ash.

But Ash, Ash, Ash .... NEVER shoot off camera ... :nono: You just know you will make your best shot when the camera ain't on ... so don't do it!!!

Cheers .... Charles

PS: I don't think it counts if you whoop after you make the shot .... :rofl:


----------



## ash

Charles said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my second cut from last night - still six points. I got two more and a couple of "nearly" cuts off camera, so things are looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, Ash.
> 
> But Ash, Ash, Ash .... NEVER shoot off camera ... :nono: You just know you will make your best shot when the camera ain't on ... so don't do it!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> PS: I don't think it counts if you whoop after you make the shot .... :rofl:
Click to expand...

I know, Charles... and I knew it then, but it was late and I wanted to finish off the box of ammo and the camera was busy depositing these two clips onto my computer. No regrets - plenty more cards where those ones came from!


----------



## treefork

All game changers should be verified in my opinion.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> All game changers should be verified in my opinion.


Then I certainly will not be verifying much!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Cut the Jack of Spades = 4 hits. This is vid # 20


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, TF. I am amazed you have not gotten 3 cuts yet. That match light is a real toughie ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito

great shooting as usual TreeFork !!

for my friend Gw here is my first cut, I did 3 rounds more but only hits, I am pleased that at least I am hitting one or more, earlier done 3 pt with a almost card cut, bad luck and in this video I had a band tearing failure so stopped after the 7th shoot














I will resume when the wind stops

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

21 st video 19 th cut Jack of diamonds

I need to tweak my setup to get those matches positioned just right. I think the " Gambler Shot" might be more likely than 6 cuts? What do you guys think?


----------



## treefork

Congratulations Arturo! Nice shooting.


----------



## Arturito

Thanks so much TF, wind stopped this afternoon near the sunset and did the 2nd cut of the day ... ugly dark video uploading now ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

treefork, I believe you're right. 6 cuts is going to be difficult, if not impossible to accomplish in 10 shots. I'm just going for the gambler shot now. Not even worried about cuts. Maybe if I get a string of 3 or 4 I'll post it, but that gambler shot is the only thing that's really going to affect the outcome of this thing at this point. So many close calls today. Matches that should have lit, cards that should have cut. Frustrated. I added about 50 FPS to my shots, but the bands are a little harder to pull and my accuracy and consistency have dropped off. Too many match lights with only partial cuts, though. Gotta amp up that velocity.


----------



## Beanflip

I am going to post some cuts. I didn't bother with the points unless I improved.


----------



## Beanflip

Jack


----------



## Beanflip

Ace


----------



## Beanflip

Ten of spades


----------



## Beanflip

Jack of diamonds


----------



## Beanflip

2 of hearts and a tear


----------



## Beanflip

King of spades


----------



## Beanflip

Ten of clubs





Three of diamonds





2


----------



## Bill Hays

ending on message #1002

And on the 10th of August... a new leader emerges in the best hand cut!
Congratulations BeanFlip... a pair of twos. I watched the video and whether it was torn or not, it wasn't ripped against the holder/clamp, so it's a good shot!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 20 vids., 9 pts. (19 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, King of spades)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 12 vids., 11 pts. (12 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 12 vids., 8 pts. (13 card cut) (best hand, pair of 2s) <----- LEADER
CAN OPENER, 1 vid., 26 points. (1 card cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, 3 of hearts)
ARTURITO, 2 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) best hand, 4 of spades

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Beanflip

13 points Two cuts!


----------



## Charles

Great shooting guys ... TF, Arturo, Bean. I was out shopping today, so have not put in any slingshot time ... maybe tomorrow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito

the card cut this afternoon late, dark video, I am working a setup to place a mirror






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Great shooting Bean, 2 cards !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Two more cuts in one round. 6 and 3


----------



## Arturito

Charles said:


> Great shooting guys ... TF, Arturo, Bean. I was out shopping today, so have not put in any slingshot time ... maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles, tomorrow I have a family touring trip all day, I will resume on Monday ... maybe 2 ? I am just warming up LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

This isn't a cut or a high score and you can't see the big event but, you can see my reaction.


----------



## Beanflip

Cut the 6


----------



## Beanflip

Another Jack.


----------



## Beanflip

Last one for a while. 7 of spades


----------



## Beanflip

I think I have 17 videos with 20 cuts.

Great shooting everyone.
Glad your with us Arturo. 
There's a lot of month left for more Gambler shots. 
Congratulations Can Opener on your shot. 
I am sure there will be more to come.


----------



## Bill Hays

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 20 vids., 9 pts. (19 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, King of spades)
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 12 vids., 11 pts. (12 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 17 vids., 13 pts. (20 cards cut) (best hand, pair of 2s, twice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 1 vid., 26 points. (1 card cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, 3 of hearts) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 3 vid., 5 pts. (2 card cut) best hand, 10 of clubs

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

Wow! Been some great shooting to day.

Treefork, you have the cuts down to a science. I expect a gambler shot out of you any day.

Beanflip, great shooting! Very nice double and taking the lead with the pair of ducks.

Arturo, very nice!! I'm looking forward to your double or triple. I know you can do it.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Two single cuts. Each eights.


----------



## GrayWolf

Bean...you've been a busy boy. Great shooting!!


----------



## Jaximus

Freaking awesome shooting, Beanflip. 2 rounds with double cuts. Amazing. I especially hope you don't break all of the fingers on both of your hands in some kind of freak being attacked by a masked man with a hammer incident. I hear that's been happening lot in Kansas lately. Just sayin'.


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting guys! Beanflip and Treefork you two are especially amazing good shots! I know you can get the gambler! I had an awesome fun time yesterday!No great scores but sooo much fun!!!!

The Joker so close skip to the end





2 hits





4 hits





It was a great day shooting! Good luck to all of you guys! Hope you are having as much fun as I am


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, great shooting! Looks like you're closing in on a 2nd gambler shot. Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Can-Opener said:


> Hope you are having as much fun as I am


I am having a blast and I love to see and hear your excitement!


----------



## Beanflip

Five more vids and cuts. 24 vids total and 27 cuts. 

The second video down was a good run for me. A cut and six hits! :woot: :woot:


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting Bean!!


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Beanflip!!!
I had some fun this morning. Think I improved my hand three hits no cuts.


----------



## Beanflip

Last of the weekend. One cut. 




25 videos and 28 cuts total


----------



## Can-Opener

Here is a pair of aces. I can not beleive I had to buy some more cards.  Also going to have to replace my first clamp as I have bent it up enough the card is crooked in it.


----------



## Arturito

#3 card cut, August 11 ... #4 uploading






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Arturo!


----------



## Arturito

Many thanks TF, glad you liked, today was very windy with heavy gusts so I couldn't shoot much but I am hitting more and I hope to do better next days

here is the afternoon cut






and the black backstop entangled the cards in both shootings ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork




----------



## Just An Old Kid

Treefork, "So Close", almost there!

I like your match rigging. Great idea.

Randy


----------



## Arturito

fantastic TF, I am sure you will do it SOON, the hanging matches just "touching" the card is very clever, it should work !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting everyone!

Treefork, I like the swinging matches...might be less resistance and deflection of the shot.

Can-Opener, nice shooting. I understand needing a lot of cards. I'm on my 4th deck already. Good thing I have 2 cases sitting here. 

Arturo, very nice!! I've got some catching up to do. My weekend starts tomorrow, so I can get some shooting in....I hope the weather stays good of I'll never catch ya.

Todd


----------



## treefork

cut # 20 video # 23 Oh ya. OOPS! I was blocked by the camera. Doesn't matter anyway. :banghead:


----------



## Beanflip

A few try's tonight. Nothing great. The Mosquitos are unbelievable here after all the rain we've had.


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting guys! I had fun today. I had four hits on a royal flush and could not seal the deal. This video is of a close call gambler on the 10 watch the match head. Soooo close!


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener....nice shooting! You do know that only cuts are counted for the poker hand. To get a royal flush, it would take 5 cuts in the round. I would really like to see someone do that. Keep after it...I still think you have a 2nd gambler shot in ya.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Hello GW, seems you'll resume shooting tomorrow, here the weather forecast announces lees wind ... good shooting my friend ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

GrayWolf said:


> Can-Opener....nice shooting! You do know that only cuts are counted for the poker hand. To get a royal flush, it would take 5 cuts in the round. I would really like to see someone do that. Keep after it...I still think you have a 2nd gambler shot in ya.
> 
> Todd


Nope I thought hits counted for the hand. I could not find it in the thread. guess I need to go look again. Thanks for telling me! Oh well it was fun anyhow!


----------



## ash

Yep, cuts in a single round are what counts for the poker hand - as per Bill's post a few pages back.

And with the "one pack" stipulation, considering with the number of cards we go through with hits, I suspect that the only practical interpretation is that if you have to break out a new deck, any cards (ace of diamonds or whatever) you've previously cut (and perhaps scored as a hit?) would have to be left out of the new pack (ie "retired").


----------



## GrayWolf

ash said:


> Yep, cuts in a single round are what counts for the poker hand - as per Bill's post a few pages back.
> 
> And with the "one pack" stipulation, considering with the number of cards we go through with hits, I suspect that the only practical interpretation is that if you have to break out a new deck, any cards (ace of diamonds or whatever) you've previously cut (and perhaps scored as a hit?) would have to be left out of the new pack (ie "retired").


I think that may be a problem for some of the guys with all the cuts. They could run out of cards to shoot at the rate they're going. Maybe just using one deck at a time, so you don't have 6 or 7 aces up at the same time.


----------



## ash

Yes, that's certainly sensible. My interpretation was about making sure the the Ace of Spades doesn't keep popping up again and again. I'm sure Bill will arbitrate any such instances should they occur.


----------



## GrayWolf

I have over 100 ace of spades (as well as the rest of the cards) sitting next to my desk...would look funny if that is all I ever shot at. .


----------



## Bill Hays

Super, super shooting Guys!

You are all MAKING me stay in practice... can't take a break because I know you're going to be EXTREME competitors in the final shoot for the year...

Yes, only cut cards count in the Pocket Predator Poker part of the contest... I'm sorry if I didn't make it clear... that's why the leader (Beanflip) is on top with just a pair of twos... if hits counted I think we would've already had at least one straight flush... but alas it's only cuts that count...

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 23 vids., 9 pts. (20 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, King of spades), Close close to the gambler shot
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 12 vids., 11 pts. (12 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 23 vids., 13 pts. (32 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, twice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 6 vids., 26 points. (1 card cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, 3 of hearts) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 5 vid., 5 pts. (5 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Arturito

9 of diamonds






Cheers

Arturo

PS date is incorrect today is 8/13/2013 ...


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, everyone. I haven't abandoned this competition, it's just that I haven't been able to improve my score and uploading every single card cut is just a little tedious for me. Today I literally shot until my finger bled. Bunch of cuts, but I'm pretty sure my matches must have gotten some humidity or something because I couldn't get a single light. Had several would-be gambler shots, but those dang matches refused to light. At least now I know for sure my setup is capable of nailing a match head and cutting a card without deflecting too much. I just have to be more careful with moisture and stuff. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised as the last few times I've tried to shoot my cards were literally wilting from the humidity. Crazy. Supposed to be nice for the next couple days, so I'll see what I can get done.

Keep up the great work, guys.


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, nice cut on the 9! I'm getting a little shooting in today...not much good so far, just a couple of cuts. I'll get them posted a little later. Keep up the great shooting!

Jax, come on bud, upload those cuts! Get some new matches out there and get on that gambler shot. I know you have it in ya.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Thanks Todd, unfortunately the wind start blowing again when I was shooting the 3rd round (2nd a couple of hits), I've uploaded this one (no cuts), but it can be seen the bands VIBRATING before the camera crash LOL! ...






will see if I can resume this afternoon ...

Cheers

Arturo

PS same here date is 8/13/2013


----------



## Imperial

Jaximus said:


> Today I literally shot until my finger bled.


are bonus points awarded for finger cuts ?


----------



## Charles

Good shooting guys.

Jax ... gee I can't be bothered posting all my card cuts .... yeah, right .... and I have had several rounds of getting two gambler's shots but can't be bothered uploading them ... :neener:

As for me ... I am following along but have not been shooting ... bunch of art deadlines have caught up with me, yard and garden are screaming for attention, the house is about to be declared a nation dustbunny preserve ... etc. But I shall return!

Keep up the good work!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Imperial said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I literally shot until my finger bled.
> 
> 
> 
> are bonus points awarded for finger cuts ?
Click to expand...

Only if it's a clean cut all the way through...otherwise, it's only 1 point


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, I hope your camera is ok. It didn't look good from here. That was some strong wind, the trees were really dancing.


----------



## GrayWolf

A few rounds from this morning. I finally got a set up that worked and the bands broke. Time to go get a few more tied up.
















No improvement so far, but I'm on my way back to work on it.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Again, EXCELLENT shooting Guys!

If you have matches that are not working right... you can microwave them to dry them out..

Just use a microwavable dish, one that does not heat up, place and separate the matches on the plate... microwave for 15 seconds at a time. You can probably go more, but I haven't tried it though so I don't know what'll happen.

At 15 seconds I can make the matches tinder dry and light up fairly easily.... store the dry matches in a vitamin bottle along with a silica pac or simply salt... and you're all set.

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 23 vids., 9 pts. (20 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, King of spades), Close close to the gambler shot
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 15 vids., 11 pts. (14 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 23 vids., 13 pts. (32 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, twice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 6 vids., 26 points. (1 card cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, 3 of hearts) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 6 vid., 5 pts. (6 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

3 more cuts, just no 2 in any 1 round. No improvements yet, but I am having a great day...hope everyone else is, too.

16th cut






17th cut






18th cut


----------



## Arturito

Great shooting Todd ! you are very close to the gambler shoot, it matter of time my friend ... finally I've got a "decent wind window" to shoot near the sunset, I have a question 2 hits on a card are valid or it computes as only one hit ? ... uploading now ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, the way I understand it, 2 hits on a card is 2 points and a cut has to be on a clean card that hasn't been hit.

I hope you get some good shooting in. I haven't been able to challenge you very much today. I'm getting single cuts, but not much else.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Thanks Todd, the uploading lasts for ages (poor BW here), 1:30 to complete, it's a 6pt, a cut at the 3rd shoot and I guess there was only a hit, there is a rip above the clip so I don't know, no mirror setting yet for undeniable verify...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Last ones for today.

19th cut






20th cut






I tried everything to get a light today. I changed angles on the matches, I tried 2 different brands and I even tried Bills microwave trick...nothing worked. I'm going to try the microwave again, but this time I'm going to nuke them till they glow .

Todd


----------



## Arturito

finally uploaded uffff ... it is ugly dark, taken just before the sunset when the wind slowed down, I didn't replace the "used cards" so this shooting was over 2 cards only, enough for me LOL !






I was dreaming with 2 cuts, but at least a little improvement 6pt ! ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

I here ya Jax and Graywolf. I've been hitting heads, heating in my toaster oven, nuking and anything else I can think of on my matches. But I haven't had even a spark. Dents, scrapes, and tips shot off, but not a single light this month.  
But I thought to myself tonight,"your pissed about not getting this shot, but hey, you can hit match heads and cards on edge regularly.  You've improved your groups and consistency." We've all come a long way! 
Here is a video from today. I am dressed for defense from the Mosquitos. Every place around here is sold out of Off spray. I got another two cuts. No hand or score improvement. 13 points again.


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, nice shooting. You need to get more cards up there so you can get some double or triples. I think you are holding back....I want your best shooting :neener:.

Beanflip, great double! Those cuts were big time clean, you've got some speed in those bands. Keep up the great shooting.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Would love to see you get your mirror set up Arturo. You may be getting hits you can't see from 33'. Love your shooting style.


----------



## treefork




----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> Would love to see you get your mirror set up Arturo. You may be getting hits you can't see from 33'. Love your shooting style.


Thanks Bean and Todd, the gambler shoot is waiting for both of you, about me, I know that I will do 2 cuts, a little more practice ... Oh yes, tomorrow I will start with the MIRROR setup and I hope less wind to do more rounds ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

nice shooting TF ! what a pity that the card didn't cut, was so close !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, great shooting. The hanging matches seem to be working.  Some of us can't get a light for anything. Keep after it...it's there for you, I know it.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

All this shooting is making me jealous. I have no card shooting set up. The best I could do today was, shoot weed stalks during break. This shooting weed stalks, makes me happy and sad. Happy I cut them :naughty: , sad they are not cards :bawling: .

Here is where I still shake my head in near disbelief; I was shooting at stalks from at least 33 ft., then I notice a thin weed stalk at (post shooting measure) 90 feet and decide within myself to shoot at wispy weed. Lo and behold I cut that wisp of a weed first shot. These type of shots by me and others still make me shake my head in wonder. This is why shooting slingshots is like crack.


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo, nice shooting. You need to get more cards up there so you can get some double or triples. I think you are holding back....I want your best shooting :neener:.
> 
> Beanflip, great double! Those cuts were big time clean, you've got some speed in those bands. Keep up the great shooting.
> 
> Todd


ha ha ... doubles maybe, a triple requires some BIG LUCK LOL ! what I like of the butterfly is that when you hit OK it cuts like a knife in hot butter, merciless LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

It's taking an hour per video to upload on you tube. I don't have the time or the patience.


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> It's taking an hour per video to upload on you tube. I don't have the time or the patience.


Hmmm. Must be good though. You are saying you don't have the time or patience yet you keep us on the edge of our seats. :stickpoke:


----------



## Can-Opener

Todd you was robbed on that one cut where you knocked the head off the match. You got some great shooting going on keep it up
!!!
Awesome shooting by all of you guys. Good luck everyone!


----------



## GrayWolf

I finally got a match light for the first time in quite a while. I really thought I made the gambler shot when this one hit the card. I now have a renewed energy...and new bands, too. I think my old ones were starting to stretch and lack power.






I hope everyone has a great day!

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, GW, that bites. Pretty much exactly what mine were looking like when I was getting lights. Keep at it, man. We'll get it one of these days. Great shooting.


----------



## Arturito

wow Todd, your are getting so CLOSE ! no doubt you will do the elusive gambler shoot ! ... keep it on,

here the annoying wind is blowing with heavy gusts (and will be the same until November), all prepared with the mirror waiting for a window to shoot ... bad luck ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

I don't know? The match was lit and card was cut to 1/8 inch holding it together. Frustrating!


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....I don't know what to say other than great shot, because it was. I understand how you feel. I can't seem to do anything today. I can't even get a card to cut. They curl up co bad that they are bending when I hit them. Keep after it...it will be there for ya.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Incredible shooting Guys!

You're shooting at a level that few will allow themselves to achieve.

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 25 vids., 9 pts. (21 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, King of spades), Close close to the gambler shot at least twice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 21 vids., 11 pts. (20 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 24 vids., 13 pts. (34 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, twice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 6 vids., 26 points. (1 card cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, 3 of hearts) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 8 vid., 6 pts. (6 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## treefork




----------



## Arturito

great shooting TF !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

#7 cut, first with the mirror setup ... LOL I invented the "joker of spades", it was the JACK ! LOL ...






only 5pt ... the next I will zoom a bit ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Rayshot

This set up works. At least with a cheap set of cards. I picked up some decks of cards from Dollar Tree that were used in the casinos. Like the ones Greywolf uses. Only with cards for now. A bit of wire, tubing and a match might do the trick.

Coming after you guys. Just have to make the time and good shots. Of course these five hits took many shots. All hit only once.


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, I like the new mirror set up. It really shows how hard the shot hits.

Ray, glad you got the card set up going. Get the matches in there soon. I know you will be slicing them up with a vengeance .

Todd


----------



## treefork

Nice set up Arturo! Nice shooting also.


----------



## treefork

Last one from yesterday . The others won't upload and I can't fix it. Just some cuts. Just hope I don't lose the big one when it happens.


----------



## treefork

I lit the match on the first card. Reset every thing. Watch the Ace of Spades in the center . I cut the Ace and ignited the head of the match as it flew off. You can see the smoke in the air right after the cut. Cut # 24 SO CLOSE!


----------



## GrayWolf

Here's my one and only cut for today. I hit cards and smashed matches all day but couldn't come up with anything to post but this and my close call. I need to take a serious look into tapered bands or strength training. I shortened my bands to get a little more speed and the only result I had was my hands shaking from the increased pull. Oh well...I have a few days to figure something out before I can do much shooting. Might be time to get the chrony out and see what it takes to get up to speed and not have the hands shake.

Just more benefits of this contest...added strength, and educating myself on band selection. :thumbsup:

21st cut...nothing to add to my total






Keep up the great shooting everyone.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Thanks Todd and TF, great shooting guys !

indeed the mirror shows the POWER, it is a lot of FUN when the RAZOR works LOL ! I need to do it better for a double ... gathering the experience ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow great slinging everyone just got back into the country, and will have to get off my butt and make up a card holding jig to get in the mix.

Yet again a impressive as heck month guys.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener

I got two cuts tonight


----------



## treefork

Camera rotated from the vibration. ooooopppppps. Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## treefork

Lit the match. Cut into the card.Oh well.


----------



## Arturito

TF you have being so close, I agree, faster bands (judging delay), you largely deserve the gambler shoot, keep it on ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Great cuts CanOpener ! haa close to your second gambler-shoot, you setup looks so good, quite professional ... congrats

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

Tree Fork, amazing shooting!!! Hang in there man! You are going to do it.


----------



## Charles

I am extremely please to report that today my postie delivered my package from Bill Hays for the match light competition. Many, many thanks, Bill!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

I also have recived mine and it is wonderfull. Thank you very much Master Hays.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

A different set up and little spark. Two cards cut. 












My totals are 31 videos and 35 cuts.


----------



## ash

treefork said:


> Lit the match. Cut into the card.Oh well.
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=nGGNWlEvhqo


The look on your face! :rofl:


----------



## Arturito

Good shooting Bean ! 2 cuts ! ...

today was horrid for me, I had twice 2 card rips (90% cut) rounds and many hits and clips kills but not a single cut LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

Bean you are a card cutting machine! Way to go! I cut one tonight


----------



## Beanflip

Great shot Can Opener. Cutting a card is still a thrill for me Buddy. Lets keep it fun.


----------



## Bill Hays

Here we are... taking it for granted that cutting cards and lighting matches with a freakin' slingshot is just something that's regular and fairly easy... forgetting that a mere three years ago something like this would have been considered impossible by most people... yet here you are today, shooting at a level that is far beyond what almost any big tournament shooter has shown to be doing in years past.

YOU are the crest of the next wave of slingshot excellence... it's still amazing and incredible to me how good you guys really are doing...

Some time ago there was a poll where it was asked how many shots out of 10 you could put in a 4 inch diameter circle... it was considered by most that those who put 10 as their answer were just lying... well guys, I'm pretty sure every one of you is more than capable of pulling a 10 for 10 over and over and over again!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 30 vids., 9 pts. (26 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Ace of spades), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 22 vids., 11 pts. (21 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 31 vids., 13 pts. (35 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, twice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 9 vids., 26 points. (4 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 10 vid., 6 pts. (7 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Arturito

#8 card cut, still stuck with one cut, I will persevere with the 2 cuts LOL ! ... I was a bit pissed with the prior round because the card at the left didn't cut and was the first shoot and then nothing ...






I will try again this afternoon ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

this afternoon, very good starting but anxiety betrayed me ... I had slight hit at 6th and 9th shoot but I will leave Bill judge ... I am getting closer to the 2 cuts, I hope I will do it before end of the month ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BC-Slinger

Bah had a few cards go 90% cut for me on the new card rig I built but no dice yet.  Tomorrow will be a new day .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

For tonight, six videos and seven cuts. Viewer discretion is advised.































No actual kittens were harmed in the filming of the videos.

Total: 37 videos and 42 cuts and a third pair of twos. (Two must be my lucky number.)


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Bean. From observeing your setup I need to beef up what clamps I am useing. Yours look much more soild and no movment when you hit them very pro setup. Again great slinging man.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks BC. Good luck bud.

And to the rest of my deck.


----------



## GrayWolf

Good shooting again everyone!!

Can-Opener, Keep it going...keep the pressure on us.

Arturo..very nice, the double is there for you.

Beanflip, C-O is right you are a machine. And the kittens are fabulous!! I love it...the best incentive for getting a cut that I have seen....here kitty kitty . :naughty:...sorry everyone...just my sick sense of humor :shocked:

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Hey Bean, you are dangerous staying silent for a while LOL ! ... also agree with C-O & GW, BFCCM BeanFlipCardCuttingMachine ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener

Great shooting everyone! BFCCM for sure  poor kitties! I got one cut tonight it was awesome fun!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well after Beanflips inspiring words I drug myself back out to the old yard and shot a few more times. I got a few 75-90% cuts and a few beauty marks but this vid I managed to get one cut and a hit. Plus managed to do some serious damage to my clips lol. :rofl: The cut is fairly high so I will let you guys decide the verdict. I am stoked now and will be out in the yard again tomorrow to see what kind of damage I can do.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Can-Opener said:


> Great shooting everyone! BFCCM for sure  poor kitties! I got one cut tonight it was awesome fun!


Good shooting CO! 
The ammo holder looks great.


----------



## Beanflip

Glad to see you back in the mix BC.


----------



## Rayshot

Good shooting guys. Two cuts in ten shots..... Niiiice!

Looks like my setup is not so good with matches. Therefore, what I mentioned early on is holding true; I wont be able to make a proper card and match holding rig until next week. Keep shooting guys.

I really want to give this a go.


----------



## Can-Opener

Good shooting BC! I hate to see you do something spectacular and have it not count. You have to be visible in the video while you shoot. That is why we are using mirrors or putting the camera behind us. The mirror works best so you can still see minute hits up close and you in the reflection. Again GREAT SHOOTING! You have great shooting abilities!


----------



## Can-Opener

Rayshot said:


> Good shooting guys. Two cuts in ten shots..... Niiiice!
> 
> Looks like my setup is not so good with matches. Therefore, what I mentioned early on is holding true; I wont be able to make a proper card and match holding rig until next week. Keep shooting guys.
> 
> I really want to give this a go.


Looking foreward to it Rayshot we need more guys to have fun with us!!! Your badges say you got the skills to pay the bills baby!!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks guys looks like I will just film from behind myself. I do not have a mirror to setup like you guys. But I will look around to see what i can do.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bill Hays

Lovin' every minute of it Guys... I think it's just awesome how good you're all shooting.

Your focus has increased so much that I'm pretty sure more than a few of you could give the world's best shooters a run for the money right now!

ending on message #1120

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 3 vids., 6 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 30 vids., 9 pts. (26 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Ace of spades), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 22 vids., 11 pts. (21 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 37 vids., 13 pts. (42 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 10 vids., 26 points. (5 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 1 vid., 9 pts. (1 card cut) best hand, Nine of spades

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

Bill...I know you've been busy...sent you a pm. Let me know if it's ok.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Took a few more stabs at it this morning and got this as my best result. 2 card cuts and a side hit that didnt do much to the third card. Again the cuts are under your guys judgement. Thanks guys I am really digging the card cutting comp.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

BC, nice shooting. You might try putting some theraband around the card where the clip holds it. It will give a little firmer hold and help the cuts. I can tell by the way the cards were cut that they are slipping in the clips. I'm using some plastic tubing, similar to the stuff used for fish tanks and it works ok. I just split it and it fits well on the clips. Best of all...it's really cheap...like 15 cents a foot at the hardware store.

Keep up the great shooting.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks GW I will work on the setup, my clamps are by far the weak point. I would like slightly largers ones to grab firmer and then I will try the tubes like you have mentioned.

For tomorrow though I probally will jimmy rig the old clamps up so I can get some slinging in.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Hey everyone, we are just over half way through the month and already there is some great shooting going on. Lots of card cuts and double cuts and even one Gambler Shot...congrats again Can-Opener.

I PM'd Bill on Saturday with an idea I had to add (in a small way) to the contest and he has agreed to let me do this...Thanks again, Bill for allowing me to do this.

Since we are keeping track of the poker hands already, I'm offering cards to the top 3 poker hands. To keep this fair to everyone, only the poker hands will count, not the score or number of hits. This way, it will be fair to those who do not have access to strike anywhere matches. Since this is Bill's contest and he has been keeping track of the hands, I will go by his rulings. All of the current rules are in effect for this part of the contest. That means you can't put up 5 or more of the same card at the same time :neener: . Also, I am not eligible for this. In the unlikely event that I am in the top 3, the next in line will win.

Each of the 3 winners will receive a small flat rate postal box of cards. The cards will be used casino cards, similar to the ones Bill sells on his site, but from a different casino. Everyone is eligible to win, no matter where they live...I'll send them anywhere in the world. When the contest is over I will PM the winners and get their addresses.

You've got 2 more weeks to get those hands in, so get out there and slice 'em up. If you have any questions on this, you can ask me here or PM me and I'll get back to you.

Good luck everyone....can't wait to see more great shooting.

Todd


----------



## ash

Great idea Todd. Thanks for stepping up with the prizes


----------



## GrayWolf

ash said:


> Great idea Todd. Thanks for stepping up with the prizes


Thanks Ash. It's not much, but who can't use more targets 

Todd


----------



## ash

I might have one hand on those cards already, Todd! I think this one will need some adjudication, though. Loading onto the computer as I type...

Update:

upon viewing the video, one of the cuts is not legit as the card had an unnoticed nick from the previous round. I'm making the same face as Treefork did in his video yesterday :what:


----------



## Jaximus

Ash, would the nic have affected the card cut, or was it damaged in a different spot?


----------



## Beanflip

I think you should post it anyway Ash. Let's see it.


----------



## Beanflip

Didn't shoot we'll today. The Gambler is elusive. 
The Monday work day is looming in the back of my mind.


----------



## Arturito

Ha, BFCCM don't worry I bet you'll do ... so maybe BFCCMGS ... mmm quite long, better the great Bean ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks Arturo. 
I was going to go out and shoot a few but fatigue quickly showed its ugly head. I ate a cookie from my pouch hand on my way out the back door. Grabbed a sling, drew back, and as I drew the pouch, it slipped out and shot the ball into the neighbors tree. Luckily it went undetected by all the neighbors who where out and about. That was the final sign I needed to close the range for today.


----------



## treefork

I've been busy with work and beat up from lack of sleep . I have to buy some lottery tickets or something. lol I got some rounds in today. I have a few to post from a few days ago. I have to go back to work again so I'll upload todays rounds when a get a chance in the next few days. Good luck fellow card cutters and wanna be Gambler shooters. lol


----------



## ash

Here's the first of three interesting rounds from last night.






I was channelling Treefork's frustration from his Come On!! video :rofl:


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Beanflip

Ash! LOVE that video!


----------



## treefork

ash said:


> Here's the first of three interesting rounds from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was channelling Treefork's frustration from his Come On!! video :rofl:


lol :rofl: Your're killing me Ash!!!!! Oh ya and you may want to slow down your shooting. You''ll cut more cards. This is not a speed contest. lol


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Ash and Tree Fork. I didnt get out today but am going out tomorrow to fix up my clip situation. Hope I will have somthing to add to the slinging collection again soon.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

I finally got out for about an hour or so tonight. This work thing is getting in the way of having fun. I did get a couple of cuts, but nothing to increase my score.

Cut #22






Cut #23






Keep up all the great shooting...I'm still hoping to see some better poker hands.

Todd


----------



## ash

Here's another one. Very nearly a pair of Queens! Six points nonetheless.

The nick definitely affected the cut. It took me a few views to work out what happened. The nick was from the ninth shot of the previous round and went unnoticed. I hit the card at the top, tearing off the corner, while the rest of it ripped clean off at the base starting at the nick. I didn't realise the other card was a cut until I got to the catch box. I though it was just a hit! Turned out to be the other way around.






And the third one - nearly a pair of Jacks, but 7 points is enough to boost my score






There was another round a few before this one, that I think may have been close to a pair of eights... unfortunatley my camera battery had died and I hadn't noticed


----------



## ash

BC-Slinger said:


> Took a few more stabs at it this morning and got this as my best result. 2 card cuts and a side hit that didnt do much to the third card. Again the cuts are under your guys judgement. Thanks guys I am really digging the card cutting comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Unfortunately those possibly don't count as cuts, Matt. They need to cut from front to back. Front to top or front to bottom are just hits, same as my Queen shots today. Bill will be the decider, anyway.


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, that is some top notch shooting. Keep after it....the pair is there for ya.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Excellent shooting squared!

Couple of things... you can't edit your videos in any way... all uncut shooting...

and card cuts only count when they're cut all the way from one side to the other... if they angle up or down and cut off a corner, no matter how big the corner that was cut, it still counts as only a hit and not a cut.

Again.. awesome shooting Guys!

JAXIMUS, 13 vids., 12 pts. (14 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 5 vids., 7 pts. (2 cards cut) best hand Ace of Diamonds
TREEFORK, 35 vids., 9 pts. (31 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Ace of spades), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 24 vids., 11 pts. (23 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 37 vids., 13 pts. (42 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice) <-----best hand LEADER
CAN OPENER, 10 vids., 26 points. (5 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 2 vid., 9 pts. (1 card cut) best hand, Nine of spades

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## treefork




----------



## Jaximus

Absolutely nothing special here, but I figured I've been AWOL long enough I should just post something.






I've been having a rough time of it. I'm fixated on this gambler shot and I've been so close so many times that whenever I miss it now I tend to lose it. I think the most angry I've been was when I got a perfect hit on the first shot of my string, the match popped, smoked, and fizzed, but decided not to light just to spite me. Of course the card was perfectly cut. It might not have been so bad, but the last round of the previous string lit the match and left about a sixteenth of the card uncut. So, I got boned twice in a row and I lost it. It was quite unbecoming.

Today I decided to flip my rig upside down and proceeded to destroy just about every one of my clips. My hit rate seemed better though, and clips are cheap, so I might continue like this for a while. Still can't beat 12 points. Something about that number.

So, that's my story, guys. Keep up the good shooting and the ranting, gentlemen.


----------



## treefork




----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> Absolutely nothing special here, but I figured I've been AWOL long enough I should just post something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a rough time of it. I'm fixated on this gambler shot and I've been so close so many times that whenever I miss it now I tend to lose it. I think the most angry I've been was when I got a perfect hit on the first shot of my string, the match popped, smoked, and fizzed, but decided not to light just to spite me. Of course the card was perfectly cut. It might not have been so bad, but the last round of the previous string lit the match and left about a sixteenth of the card uncut. So, I got boned twice in a row and I lost it. It was quite unbecoming.
> 
> Today I decided to flip my rig upside down and proceeded to destroy just about every one of my clips. My hit rate seemed better though, and clips are cheap, so I might continue like this for a while. Still can't beat 12 points. Something about that number.
> 
> So, that's my story, guys. Keep up the good shooting and the ranting, gentlemen.


Losers? Oh, so now the trash talk begins.  I'm going out to smash all my clips.....wait a minute.

I totally feel your pain on the gambler shot but it sounds like you've been much closer than I have.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


>


Keep the faith TF. You can do it. It's just a matter time.

If you don't mind sharing, what is your latest match hanging technique ?


----------



## Jaximus

Looks like he's got some fine wire wrapped around a board and then some rubber tubing to hold the matches. Looks kinda kinky.


----------



## treefork

Bean. I keep trying different things. The current is a bailing wire wrapped around a coffee stirrer to act as a match holder. The frustrating part is lining things up before a set. I' m looking for ease and consistency in my set up so I can focus on shooting. I'm not totally confident in this and may change again soon.In the videos to follow you will notice I abandoned matches all together so I can just cut some cards for awhile and get away from the Gambler thing.


----------



## treefork




----------



## BC-Slinger

Got a few vids I will try to get up tonight. Nothing mind blowing but a few good runs.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

:thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

BC

Nice mirror. Make sure you bring it back in the house when done. lol Move the mirror and camera closer to the cards to document all the action.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Ok still ironing out all the kinks in the setup. The new clamps sure help a lot.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork and BC....great shooting!!

Treefork, I know you will figure out the right setup...just a matter of time.

BC...the mirror setup is looking good.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

One double cut and two singles. That's 40 videos. Holy crap! And 46 card cuts.

A fresh set of bands on my favorite shooter tonight! Since the start of the contest I have changed my band dimensions from 8"x3/4"x1" to 7"x3/4"x1". After they wear down, I roll the cuff on the pouch, pull past the bad spot, and get a few more rounds out of them.

As I was shooting tonight I started to picture how Bill shoots in his videos. As he draws, he seems to go to a quiet focused place that is not rushed. I am getting the feel for that predator focus.


----------



## GrayWolf

One more cut from tonight. I'm really not liking the shorter days, it's cutting into my shooting time :cursin:.






I'm just glad my weekend is finally here. Time to get some band sets made up and get ready to slice and dice :thumbsup:

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging BeanFlip and GW let the cuts roll in. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Bean...great shooting! I hope you can come up with a triple...you have the double mastered.

Todd


----------



## treefork

A pair of sevens and two hits for 12 points. Cuts # 36 and #37


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> A pair of sevens and two hits for 12 points. Cuts # 36 and #37


First one to 52 wins, right? :drinkup:


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...nice double!! I do believe we have a new leader in the poker hand!

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## ash

Short session today, big payoff 

Second one is a nice tease, so I'll do that first:






This was about the third round of the night:






:king:


----------



## treefork




----------



## Jaximus

Ash, you sly dog! Two kings is going to be tough to beat, buddy. NICE!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging today everyone ,but I could have swore there a 2 inch rule that the cards and matches need to be spred out a bit on Ash's video it appears to be much closer then anyone elses setup. Just curious if we can put them right beside each outher kind of seems it may give an advantage. :devil:

Again great job all.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting Ash and Treefork!!!

Looks like a new leader on the poker hand. Soon we will need a 3 of a kind.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

That's some serious shooting there Boys and Girls!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 45 vids., 9 pts. (42 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 25 vids., 11 pts. (24 cards cut) (Best hand, King of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 40 vids., 13 pts. (46 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 10 vids., 26 points. (5 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 4 vid., 9 pts. (3 card cut) best hand, Nine of spades

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

Top 3 poker hands for the card giveaway:

1. Ash....pair of kings

2. Treefork.....pair of 7s

3. Beanflip.....pair of 2s

Awesome shooting, but I know there is a 3 of a kind out there somewhere!

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

My best effort today 




From my veiw when I was slinging I could have sworn I had that other ace on the third shot. :banghead:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

BC, great shooting! Keep it going, I know there is a double with your name on it.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

After a long day of cleaning, cutting, cooking and packaging 125 pints of sweet corn, I finally got to do some shooting. I ended up with 2 cuts... the 2nd vid is the closest I've come to the gambler shot. I did finally get a couple of match lights, so I'm getting my set up closer to where it needs to be.

25th cut






26th cut and a lot of smoke






Hopefully I'll be able to get a few cuts in tomorrow.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Todd! whoa!!!!! I saw the smoke. Nice shot!


----------



## Jaximus

Nice shooting, GW. You just need to lock in that gambler shot, buddy!


----------



## Can-Opener

Nice shooting Todd! So close!!! Way to BC! I had one card cut tonight. I had one close call gambler shot also knocked the white off the tip and cut 7/8 of the way through the card. 6 partial cuts 3 with match tip damage. I am going to get some penely matches. I see on Bills website that he sells them. I would have got them long time ago. Dose anybody know how they ship them? I thought flammable stuff was not mail-able? Just a little nervous about that.


----------



## Jaximus

Can-Opener, I believe they ship them in the casks designed to transport spent nuclear materials. You know, just to be safe.


----------



## ash

So close, Todd!



BC-Slinger said:


> Great slinging today everyone ,but I could have swore there a 2 inch rule that the cards and matches need to be spred out a bit on Ash's video it appears to be much closer then anyone elses setup. Just curious if we can put them right beside each outher kind of seems it may give an advantage. :devil:
> 
> Again great job all.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Fear not, Matt. My cards are spaced at 55mm, which is about 2 1/8".

I'll show the details of it in my next video. The rest of my set up may prove useful to people having clip troubles.

The biggest help in my card shooting has been shortening the bands. I started with a 9" set and every time they break at the pouch I chop 1/2" off and carry on. Now I'm down to 6" and since I got to 6 1/2" bands the speed, accuracy in elevation, cleanness of cuts and ratio of cuts to hits has been much better.


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks everyone. It was cool to watch the smoke and the spark, but a little frustrating at the same time. I did get a couple of lights tonight, so maybe I'm on the right path...only time will tell.

Jax, I'm giving it all I got.

Treefork...I got this close thanks to you...and your testing of different ways to set up. I have a little tweek for tomorrow...going to use 2040 tubing and a little longer wire trying to get the angle I want.

Can-Opener. Keep after it. Seeing you get a 2nd gambler shot would be cool. As far as the matches, they have to go ups or fed-ex or something like that. I bought 5 boxes of penleys and am about 50-50 on my lights with them and with diamond greenlights. I've been microwaving them and keeping them dry like Bill had suggested and that has been more help than a different brand.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

ash said:


> So close, Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great slinging today everyone ,but I could have swore there a 2 inch rule that the cards and matches need to be spred out a bit on Ash's video it appears to be much closer then anyone elses setup. Just curious if we can put them right beside each outher kind of seems it may give an advantage. :devil:
> 
> Again great job all.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not, Matt. My cards are spaced at 55mm, which is about 2 1/8".
> 
> I'll show the details of it in my next video. The rest of my set up may prove useful to people having clip troubles.
> 
> The biggest help in my card shooting has been shortening the bands. I started with a 9" set and every time they break at the pouch I chop 1/2" off and carry on. Now I'm down to 6" and since I got to 6 1/2" bands the speed, accuracy in elevation, cleanness of cuts and ratio of cuts to hits has been much better.
Click to expand...

No worries could have just been the angle, trying to get the right one some times is a pain. Great slinging though and congratz on the kings hard hand to beat. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener

Here is my cut for the night. You only need to watch the first shot as that is it! I have the neighbors attention now. When I cut a card they yell over any fire with it? No pressure you know. Great shooting all of you! Hey Arturo now you can not feel alone as I did not touch another card after the first shot. 
I was shooting my newest slingshot that I am going to call "Mr. Bill" as it is totally inspired by Bill Hayes if you want a glimpse at it skip to the end, its almost ready for final finish just wanted to test it out before I put on the final touches. It fits me great. I think I am going to love it!






Keep your Ammo moving!


----------



## Charles

WOW! What a bunch of great shooting everyone!!!

Sorry ... I had to step away for a few days. I have a number of art projects with deadlines looming up ... I left things too long and am now paying the price ... long hours in the studio. I should get my head above water again this week and hope to do some shooting soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Hey great shooting everyone, I am too busy with my job, so I did only an "unofficial" card cut for the facebook Team PFS group I joined few days ago ... ha ha Can-Opener indeed is a great pressure start with a cut at first shoot and start "thinking" on the second, better forget and continue as it had not happen LOL ! ... I will resume this weekend ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bill Hays

Still the World's REAL Topshots are right here... incredible shooting Guys!

ending on message #1194

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 45 vids., 12 pts. (42 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 27 vids., 11 pts. (26 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits!
BEANFLIP, 40 vids., 13 pts. (46 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 11 vids., 26 points. (6 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- highest score
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 5 vid., 9 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand, Ace of hearts

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Ben Travis

Bill sorry to thread hijack but did you get my pm.

Thanks Ben.


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is a couple of cuts from today. I got a little excited on the 2nd one, maybe a little too much...I'll let you all decide.

27th cut...6 points






28th cut + a little fire and 1 more hit...26 points...maybe






Like I said...I got a little over excited and forgot to show my measurement. I made another video to verify the distance and to say that I messed up and for everyone to decide if it stands or not and that I do understand if it doesn't. The rules are the rules and I forgot...no ones fault but my own. As the shot was uploading (I used a different sd card for the verify) I also did some shooting and got another cut. When I went to view the cut and the message I made, there was nothing on the card...absolutely nothing. :aahhhh: :stupidcomp: :cursin:

Sooooo, as I said, I leave it up to all of you and to Bill. No hard feeling by me either way. I'm just happy I made the shot and got it on video

Todd

p.s. I'm off to buy a couple more sd cards...not going to let this happen again. My blood pressure shoud be back to normal by then.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging GW I just finished setting matches up to my rig . I hope I can accomplish a shot like that my friend good job. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

Todd. That is awesome. Congratulations! You deserve it.


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Todd!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! Awewsome shooting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hays

ending on message #1200

And it's getting close as we've got plenty of good hands, and two tied for the overall lead!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 45 vids., 12 pts. (42 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 29 vids., 26 pts. (28 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 40 vids., 13 pts. (46 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 11 vids., 26 points. (6 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 5 vid., 9 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand, Ace of hearts

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

BC, Treefork, Can-Opener, thanks guys. It was a great feeling to finally have everything line up right. It's a feeling that I'm hoping everyone gets to have...over and over again.

In fact, I'm going out and see if I can do it again....just to see if my smile can get any bigger .

Todd


----------



## Charles

GW, that was a GREAT shot! I am so pleased for you.

BC-Slinger is coming over tomorrow, and I hope we will have some worthy posts.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

That was just a great shot GW. It doesn't get any better than that. Congratulations bud!


----------



## Arturito

ha ha GrayWolf you did it, fantastic !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: AND DESERVED IT ... congrats my friend !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, Beanflip, Arturo, thank you all very much.

Charles, I hope to see a lot of videos from both of you.

Beanflip, I expect you to be posting one it or better very soon. Don't make a liar out of me :neener:

Arturo, I don't know if I deserve it....but I'll take it 

Come on everyone...there's still over a week to go....plenty of time for more great shooting.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Nothing special to report today but a simple cut a nick or 2 on some cards. Got my matches set up and have hit a few heads in practice but no light cut combo yet. Again great slinging GW on your gambler shot.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Just a couple more singles. 











42 videos and 48 cuts.


----------



## M.J

To me, the constant measuring and remeasuring is a mojo killer. I would encourage you guys to make a distance verification vid showing the distance between two fixed points that will always be in the vids.

Great shooting to all of you. I know there'll be more Gamblers before we're done :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener

Three more cuts for me.




http://youtu.be/J5qbUV4jst4


----------



## BC-Slinger

Some very solid slinging C-O really dig your style really steady and smooth. I am personally trying to stop my natural flip to my shot that I always have had I find staying static to be more accurate.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting Can-Opener! Keep it going....I'd like to see another gambler shot from you.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is cut # 29...nothing extra on this one.






Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 45 vids., 12 pts. (42 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 30 vids., 26 pts. (29 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 42 vids., 13 pts. (48 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 14 vids., 26 points. (9 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 6 vid., 9 pts. (5 cards cut) best hand, Ace of hearts

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Can-Opener

1 cut


----------



## Beanflip

I sure enjoy your enthusiasm Can Opener.

You have the coolest looking card rig too. Can we have some close up pics and details about your rig? Milled aluminum clamps?


----------



## Can-Opener

CCMBF,
It is 1/2" alum rod drilled 1/8" hole and drill and tap two holes on the side for set screws. One shot screw for the rod which is 1/8" alum welding rod and a long one for the match. I got tired of fussing with the latex tube i was using.  If I could shoot like you I would not bang them up so bad.  The winding on the top allows it to swing but holds it steady and allows side movement for alignment. I broke lots of matches last night but no lights


----------



## Bill Hays

ending on #1217

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 45 vids., 12 pts. (42 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 30 vids., 26 pts. (29 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 42 vids., 13 pts. (48 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 15 vids., 26 points. (10 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 6 vid., 9 pts. (5 cards cut) best hand, Ace of hearts

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.

Here is this month's prize for the best poker hand. This slingshot is one I made for a television show that didn't air... it was used to cut cards and do other stuff... so it's fitting to give it away here for this particular part of the contest.


----------



## Charles

Very cool, Bill!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

That is an awesome prize!


----------



## ash

Wow, that's an amazing piece of work!

I'd better get shooting for a three of a kind to strengthen my position!


----------



## Beanflip

Three cuts yesterday. (Grrrrrrr...... I hate mosquitos.) I hope to get my 52nd cut tomorrow morning. The gambler shot still eludes me, as well as a match light. Not one this month.

I really like the poker prize and I will be shooting all I can to get it. But at this stage, I usually mentally over pressure myself.

On another note, Wal-mart does not have strike anywhere matches any more.


----------



## BC-Slinger

I am in the same boat Bean. I was actually looking at that sling two days before Bill posted it thinking it is about time i ordered a Bill Hays.

I am back to work now as well so i am lucky if i will get a hour a day to play with. But if i dont get those aces then i will have to give Bill a pm to see what the waiting list is like. What a beautifull slinger good luck all.

Cheers 
BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Just posting this for fun. When really prepared they are all freshly banded and ready to compete.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Cuts 46 & 47 and a hit. Mirror was out of line. :banghead: Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## treefork

Mirror again! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Beanflip

Did you beat me to 52 TF?


----------



## treefork

yes


----------



## treefork

12 points 2 cuts


----------



## treefork

Cut the ace of spades


----------



## treefork

All right. Uped my score to 13 points! Literally cut a deck of cards!


----------



## treefork




----------



## Btoon84

Treefork, you're an animal!


----------



## treefork

Something tells me I still need to tweak things a little! Why when I light the match the ammo does't make it through???


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip and Treefork, you two are awesome. The number of cuts you guys are getting is beyond words. I have an ice cream pail full of hits and tears...I can't imagine how many you two have.

Keep after it...I know it will come.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow, this is awesome! Bean, you are shooting at higher levels now.

Treefork!!! Great to see you shooting!! And awesome to boot!

I need to step up my game I think. I am being left in the dust.

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf

Come on LGD, get the cards out and get in on this. It's more fun than should be allowed. I'm looking forward to new videos from you.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Outstanding shooting Guys!

Honestly, three years ago, if somebody would have told me we'd be having a card cutting contest using slingshots... with eleven guys regularly cutting cards and some guys cutting an entire deck's worth of cards in less than a month.... I'd have thought they were high on crack or something...

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 55 vids., 13 pts. (55 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 30 vids., 26 pts. (29 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 45 vids., 13 pts. (51 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 15 vids., 26 points. (10 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 12 vids., 6 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 6 vid., 9 pts. (5 cards cut) best hand, Ace of hearts

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Treefork, (cuts 49 & 50) two shots two cuts! That was pretty!

Randy


----------



## Beanflip

Cut #52!


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip...congrats on cutting through a deck! I like the face forward cards...just in case .

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip...congrats on cutting through a deck! I like the face forward cards...just in case .
> 
> Todd


 Those are my over excited cards.


----------



## Charles

Treefork, I thought sure you were going to get 3 cuts ... man you are so close.

Bean, you are a machine!!!

I've got to get back out there and fire a few more rounds. BC-Slinger came over the other day, and we shot a few rounds. On my second round I broke my bands!!! Well, we stopped for a beer, and you know how that goes!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

They let me off work a little early today so I got to do a little shooting. No score improvements, but a couple more cuts.

30th cut






31st cut






Todd


----------



## Can-Opener

I think this is my 11th and 12th cuts nothing till the end of the first one got it on the last shot! 




http://youtu.be/G7HD3TpyPQo


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, nice shooting. Keep after that gambler shot.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hey everyone was close to a joker and ace but had to settle for a joker(only had 40 mins after work before dark). Have two days off now and plan on getting some slinging in. Again great slinging all you are shredding those cards.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## GrayWolf

BC-slinger, very nice shooting! Hope to see a lot of videos in the next couple of days.

Beanflip...amazing! You are going to double me soon...now will you please get the gambler.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Arturito

I've being away from the cards for some days and resumed today, mirror is busy LOL ... great gambler shoot GrayWolf you are one of the leaders now :screwy: :king: LOL ... I knew it !! ha ha Bean and TreeFork cutting at high rate merciless :king: , good job guys !! Can-Opener and BC keep it on, great shooting everyone !!






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, guys ... Now it's a race to the finish line!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork

Man is it hot in the sun. I'm shooting on no sleep and quit because my I-phone quit because it over heated. A message saying the phone needs to cool down before it can be used. So I'm going to catch a nap and see what I can do this evening.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Keeps going from cloudy to sunny here. Going to take a break for some BBQ and a beer.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bill Hays

ending on message #1261

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 62 vids., 13 pts. (62 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Sevens), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice!
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 9 vids., 7 pts. (5 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 32 vids., 26 pts. (31 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 49 vids., 13 pts. (55 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 17 vids., 26 points. (12 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 13 vids., 6 pts. (10 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 8 vid., 9 pts. (7 cards cut) best hand, Ace of hearts

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Beanflip

I'm going to sacrifice a couple shooting hours to go see Wolverine.


----------



## BC-Slinger

A magical thing finally came to be ,and no I didn't land a gamblers shot  In this video I do sound a little silly due to how excited I was landing these shots. I also said hand leader and am wrong I forgot that Ash was such a beast and got kings first(so I believe I tie that). Also there isn't a match on the 2nd card in on the right I must have not replaced it before that set and was to stoked to even remember. :banghead:

Anyway this was my best for the day, and I am beat and plan on resting tonight and will be back at it tomorrow morning for a bit :naughty: .






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork




----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Treefork you almost had 2 gambler shots there. :shocked: That would have been a little bit more then a bar raiser.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Congratulations Mat!!!! anic: anic: anic:

That was a great bit of shooting! You are in the groove now.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash

Wow, so close to a triple, BC!!!


----------



## treefork

My current video is stuck at 95% processing. Any advice? Don't want to lose another video.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40368


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go BC!!!! almost a triple!! Amazing!!! You shoot so quick and easy it looks harmless but rocks out on the cards! Very cool!

Treefork no help on the video but man you are shooting AWESOME!!!!!!Way to go!


----------



## treefork

Still stuck at 95 % ??????


----------



## ash

Have you tried turning it off and on again? (don't do that!) 

Try clicking "add more videos" or whatever it's called, and start another upload. That might spur it into action.

Also try using the link the have assigned your video and open it in a new window or tab. See if plays or not.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, I've had them stick like that in the past, too. I don't know if I just got lucky or if it doesn't matter, but I restarted the upload and it came out ok. I can't guarantee that it will work for you, but if it's still stuck it might be worth at try. If it's a game changer, than you will want to get someone with more experience than me.

Good luck...I hope it works out for you.

And...great shooting!! You've been on fire...now let's see that gambler shot. You've more than earned it.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Nice round Treefork! Now I know why you wanted to get that uploaded so bad.  I'm glad you got it figured out.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## Charles

Treefork, you are the guy!!! I loved that double King. I sure thought you were going to get the third one ... I am going to have to get out a new deck and put up some aces.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Another teaser. My heart skipped a beat.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Every time you post my friend my heart skips a beat always exciting and always performing top notch. :thumbsup: Go get that gambler shot , it must not be far away. I have been busy today and have a pulled shoulder muscle ,but painkillers and maybe some time tonight will change that.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Arturito

congrats BC, 2 cuts ! awesome ... go for the 3 you were so close ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks Art. The big 3 no one seems to had luck with yet, but maybe I will luck out and grab one before the end of the month(my guess would be treefork or Bean taking that home). With work back now I just do not have the time. But certainly will go down swinging trying. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, I feel your pain. I'm uploading one now that cut the card and I could see the smoke and hear the sizzle, but the darn thing just didn't light. It's hot enough here the matches should light on their own.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Thanks BC and Todd. Its a tuff shot no doubt. I've been close. Todd I watched your shot over and over. That was absolute perfect ammo placement. Every thing was right. You made it look easy.


----------



## GrayWolf

Two more cuts today. I got a little smoke and sizzle on the 2nd one, but it just wouldn't light. Nothing more to do but keep shooing and see what happens.

Cut #32






Cut #33 and some smoke






Hopefully I can get some more shooting in before the real heat gets here...it's only 95 degrees now.. .

Todd


----------



## Arturito

cut #11 this morning, waiting to upload #12 a way sloooow ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

TF, GW, Arturito ... you guys are hot!!! I hope to get at it again.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Hey GrayWolf and Treefork awesome shooting guys, a prefect blend of quality and quantity ... I've just want the 2nd Gambler Shoot or 3 card nothing less :neener: ... LOL !


----------



## Arturito

#12 cut 8/27/2013 morning






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork




----------



## ash

Wow, so close, so many times.

You guys are building up some Karma, or perhaps just paying some off


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, that is some awesome shooting. When this is all done, I'd like to know what you are using for bands, if you don't mind. It really looks and sounds like you have some power there.

I am jealous of the wind you had today. Can you send some my way for tomorrow...supposed to be another hot one here...mid to upper 90s.

Keep after it....still plenty of time.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Todd. It was still hot. The wind just made the shooting more difficult. I'm using TBG with a mild taper. 7/8 " TO 3/4" X 81/2" cut. I draw to about 38 " . I'll be using TBG for awhile. I bought it in bulk. lol


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, thanks for the info. I've been experimenting with tbg, but just can't find the cut I want. I have had best luck with card with .03 latex. I taper them 1" to 3/4" at a 8" cut. I end up with a 5 3/4" tie to tie length for my 29" draw. If I try much more power, I just can't hold without shaking and I'm lucky if I can hit the catchbox after about an hour :lol:.

I'm about done for this month, I have tomorrow and possibly an hour or so on Thursday if I get off work. I'm still putting my money on you or Beanflip....you both deserve it.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

My last video finally uploaded. Nothing much with these, just single cuts and a couple of odd hits...definitely no changes in my scores.

cut # 34






cut #35






cut #36






cut#37...didn't even know I got the cut...time to call it a night.






Keep after it everyone.

Todd


----------



## Charles

I finally got another set of bands put on my Mutant Ninja ... broke the last set when BC-Slinger was over the other day. And I managed to squeeze in a couple of rounds of shooting today. Got a cut on the Ace of Clubs. The video shows I just tickled it at about 1:30 ... I thought I had missed it, but the card was not damaged, so I can count the later cut. That gives me 6 points, which is no improvement on my score. But at least I got to shoot for the card cuts again!






After a few rounds, my bands broke again! Guess I should have just cut some new bands rather than salvaging an old set from another slingshot.

This is my 10th video and my 6th card cut. I can't believe it has been 19 days since I last posted a card cut!!!

It started raining tonight ... hope there is better weather tomorrow so I can get in a few more rounds.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, nice shooting! Way to get back into it after such a long layoff. It's too bad that work has to get in the way of having fun. Hope the rain stays away for ya.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Another match light


----------



## Bill Hays

ending on message #1304

With less than 10% of the month remaining... time is running out, but there's still plenty to get the shots done... basically there's only a couple shots that stand between being the top and the bottom of the standings... one gambler cut and two face hits and right now you could win... cut three aces and you could win the poker... just a few "simple" shots...

This next month I'm going to open this thing up to a greater number of shooters... we'll be doing "money shots".... Now get your mind out of the gutter, we'll be shooting at pennies... there'll be two ways to win... most consecutive hits, and most hits out of twenty shots.
Any 3/4" (19mm) diameter or less coin or piece of metal will do, for those without access to pennies....

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 73 vids., 13 pts. (73 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice! <--- tied for Poker's best hand
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 10 vids., 7 pts. (6 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 37 vids., 26 pts. (37 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 49 vids., 13 pts. (55 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 17 vids., 26 points. (12 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 15 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 10 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## GrayWolf

It's been a slow day for anything worthy of posting. Here are the only 2 that I have so far:

38th cut






39th cut..this is the best round in a long time for me. Ended up with 9 points. I didn't see the little tick hits on the Ace of diamonds. While my reaction shows that I'm not happy, I'm still pleased with all the hits.






Keep after it everyone...still a lot of time left.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Well. I'm at a deck and a half and haven't brought home a Gambler.


----------



## Charles

GW and TF ... you guys are SMOKIN' !!! I cut a couple this morning ... videos are loading. Can't seem to put together two cuts in one sequence. Put a GOOD skid mark on the match on one cut, but alas, it did not fire. It is cool and damp here today. At one point, the fog came rolling in ... it even showed up in the mirror on the video!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging GW and TF.

Charles if you light a match today that would be impressive after the rain last night and how wet it is out(we need some of that Washington or Oregon 80-90 weather). I will put forth a effort this afternoon, as I just got off work and am looking forward to seeing if my shoulder will hold up.

Great slinging all.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

This one must about gave me a heart attack. The match lit right away and the sound...THAT sound...of a card hit just right....but it jus wouldn't let go. Then the walk of shame with the head hanging...oh well....what can ya do? :iono:

NO CUT...(insert many explatives).. :rofl:






Todd


----------



## Charles

Here are a couple of videos from this morning. In the first vdeo, I tickled the Ace of Hearts at about 1:40, I think on the 5th shot. But it was not damaged. Then I finally cut it on my last shot. In the second video I first hit the Queen of Clubs and then cut the King of Hearts.











These are videos 11 and 12, and cuts 7 and 8. Still looking for my double cut ...

Best of luck to everyone!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

GW, that was SOOOoooo close!!! Man, you deserved that one.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, I really think you are going to be close to 100 cuts before this is all done. Just make sure that one of them comes with fire!

Charles, nice shooting. The double is there for you. Humidity will really play with the cards. When they start to bow too bad, I change them out...they will bend instead of cut.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Good cuts Charles ! the double is waiting !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Hey GW ... it was SO CLOSE man ... I bet you will do it, just a few round more

My dear friend GrayWolf YOU WIN our friendly contest ! I exhausted the card deck and 120km trip to get another one with two days left ???

so






good luck everyone, that's was all for me ... maybe out of this contest someday I will get the double ...

so Charles is in charge for the "senior division" ...

Bye Bye


----------



## Charles

Arturito said:


> Hey GW ... it was SO CLOSE man ... I bet you will do it, just a few round more
> 
> My dear friend GrayWolf YOU WIN our friendly contest ! I exhausted the card deck and 120km trip to get another one with two days left ???
> 
> so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck everyone, that's was all for me ... maybe out of this contest someday I will get the double ...
> 
> so Charles is in charge for the "senior division" ...
> 
> Bye Bye


Arturo, I am so sorry you have run out of cards ... it is always a joy to see you shoot.

As for the senior division ... well, that is a heavy burden to bear alone!!! I hope to get in a couple of more rounds before the end, but it all depends on the weather.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo...that may be the best video of the entire contest. Just to see you smile and wave at the camera said it all...you had fun.

As far as our contest...I'm not sure who got the higher score, but I won.....I became friends with a good shooter and one heck of a great guy. To me that is more of a win than anything else.

That sentiment goes out to everyone involved in the contest. Shooting is fun, but shooting with and against friends is what this is all about.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

My last one for the day, and most likely for this contest. I might get a couple of hours if the kick me out early at work, but it's going to be a busy weekend, so I doubt it. 40 cuts, a few lights, and one gambler shot....I'm a happy camper.

Cut #40






It's been a fun month with a lot of people doing some phenomenal shooting. I know I went through more bandsets in this contest than I have in the last year. I'm glad next month has nothing to do with power...I won't have to spent so much time cutting and tying bandsets. I did keep all the cards I've gone through as well as most of the matches. I'll get a couple of pictures and put them up this weekend.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo...that may be the best video of the entire contest. Just to see you smile and wave at the camera said it all...you had fun.
> 
> As far as our contest...I'm not sure who got the higher score, but I won.....I became friends with a good shooter and one heck of a great guy. To me that is more of a win than anything else.
> 
> That sentiment goes out to everyone involved in the contest. Shooting is fun, but shooting with and against friends is what this is all about.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd for your kind words, you are a true gentleman and a great shooter, I am glad we meet here because I also won same as you, a true great friend and person ... good luck my friend, keep seeking the 2nd gambler shoot, you will do it and deserve it ...

and thanks so much for master Bill who sponsored this great contest giving me the chance to share with a great group of shooters and persons, a prize for all of us !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Arturo...that may be the best video of the entire contest. Just to see you smile and wave at the camera said it all...you had fun.
> 
> As far as our contest...I'm not sure who got the higher score, but I won.....I became friends with a good shooter and one heck of a great guy. To me that is more of a win than anything else.
> 
> That sentiment goes out to everyone involved in the contest. Shooting is fun, but shooting with and against friends is what this is all about.
> 
> Todd


You've got it right Wolfman!


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Bill Hays

Arturo, it's been a real pleasure watching you shoot... hopefully we'll see you again this next month!


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Can-Opener

I got two more cuts tonight. Had several partial cuts and one close call gambler.


----------



## Charles

TF, You are MOTORING through those cards!

Nice shooting, CO!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, great shooting!

Treefork, that 100 mark is coming fast...can't wait to see you get there.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

A few from Tuesday night.


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip, great shooting! I was hoping you would get some more videos in...but where is the matches???? 

Todd


----------



## treefork

Bean wants the best hand.


----------



## treefork

First round of the day. New band set to break in and get used to. ( Went heavier for more power). And Bam! Up for review.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Very very close TF keep at it. Dam you are a consistent slinger my freind. I belive my 2nd video had some similar cuts that were not counted as they are full cuts only counted. 

Three days left you can do it. :thumbsup: May I ask what ammo you guys are using to get lights.?

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Treefork (Gambler Shot) You got "ripped off", so to speak.

Stinking corners!!

Randy


----------



## treefork

I'm changing brands of cards. These are fibrous and hang on by a thread at the end way to many times.


----------



## Charles

TF, that was fantastic shooting!!! Man, I do not think you could get much closer. If it was just you and me, I would say sure ... that will do. But as noted, the group has in the past insisted that only full cuts count. So to be consistent, that shot was not a cut. But I am happy to go with the decision of our fearless leader.

By the way ... I was very pleased to note the indentations on your cross bar ... not as many as I have on mine, but still there are a few!!! I had begun to think you never, ever miss. Or did you just purposely shoot a few foul shots so the rest of us would not feel so bad??? :wave:

By the way, I was delighted to see your matches set up that way ... and to see that it does work. That is how I finally did mine ... but of course for me I could have probably just hidden the dern things behind the cross bar!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

I changed to a different cut of bands and was throwing low like crazy punishing the bar. Had a few loft into my neighbors yard on a bounce. Realized then that my bands were tied uneven.


----------



## Charles

ARRGGGHHH! Rain last night ... cool and fog this morning ... fog horns sounding woke me up. Looks like no shooting today unless the weather breaks contrary to the predictions ... so you guys carry on.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Btoon84

treefork said:


> I'm changing brands of cards. These are fibrous and hang on by a thread at the end way to many times.


man, that was SO CLOSE dude. I'm sorry it didn't cut the whole way. what a rip! I felt your disgust..... uke:


----------



## Bill Hays

It's just Crazy town what's going on with TreeFork... wow!

To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 86 vids., 13 pts. (83 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least five times! <--- tied for Poker's best hand
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 12 vids., 7 pts. (8 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 41 vids., 26 pts. (40 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 55 vids., 13 pts. (61 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 19 vids., 26 points. (14 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 16 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 10 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> I'm changing brands of cards. These are fibrous and hang on by a thread at the end way to many times.


It hasn't come together for you yet TF but to me you have clearly been the most consistent. You are shooting at a high level. I was going to suggest different cards, but you don't need me to tell you. You'll get it before the end of the month.


----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing brands of cards. These are fibrous and hang on by a thread at the end way to many times.
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't come together for you yet TF but to me you have clearly been the most consistent. You are shooting at a high level. I was going to suggest different cards, but you don't need me to tell you. You'll get it before the end of the month.
Click to expand...

Completely agree, TF has proven the highest level shooting in this contest ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> It's just Crazy town what's going on with TreeFork... wow!
> 
> To those who are about to shoot... I salute you!
> 
> JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
> ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER
> TREEFORK, 86 vids., 13 pts. (83 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least five times! <--- tied for Poker's best hand
> BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
> CHARLES, 12 vids., 7 pts. (8 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
> MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
> GRAYWOLF, 41 vids., 26 pts. (40 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
> BEANFLIP, 55 vids., 13 pts. (61 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
> CAN OPENER, 19 vids., 26 points. (14 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
> ARTURITO, 16 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
> BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 10 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader
> 
> Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


Plus 6 on the videos and cuts for me.


----------



## Can-Opener

Treefork your shooting is awesome! I clearly agree with the others that you are at a higher plane. You have definitely improved over the month. I have been shooting at bicycle brand cards and they never seemed that fibrous. I like Todd mentioned in an earlier post also change them if they get to hot and bow. I have never wanted someone to beat my score more than you. I am rooting for you to get some better cards and get this thing done! This is crazy! You deserve to make this happen!
Beanflip you too!!!!! get them matches back on there and beleive!!!!!!! to the last SHOT!!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip

Videos!











This one ties me for the poker hand lead. :headbang:











Just hits in this one.


----------



## Beanflip

I think my totals are 67 videos and 73 cuts.


----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> I think my totals are 67 videos and 73 cuts.


But I also agree same as TF you are also a top notch shooter :thumbsup: ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Arturito said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my totals are 67 videos and 73 cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> But I also agree same as TF you are also a top notch shooter :thumbsup: ...
> Cheers
> Arturo
Click to expand...

 Thank you Arturo. Encouraging words are always appreciated.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I will do this when I get a set up... One thing that's for sure.. It's great tat Bill did this and for the ones that strive to continue...

Because the best thing about this and other comps like this, and it shows, if you participate you can't do anything else but improve...

It is great to watch, so keep them coming, because even if I can't catch up, it is pushing me to get off my azz and back on the camp horse

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays

I'm not sure but I think this is pretty close Mike... when I did a quick count to confirm I got 60 vids with 67 cuts...

http://www.youtube.com/user/spudgunner73/videos?sort=dd&view=0&shelf_index=0

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 86 vids., 13 pts. (83 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice! <--- tied for Poker's best hand
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 12 vids., 7 pts. (8 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 41 vids., 26 pts. (40 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 61 vids., 13 pts. (67 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
CAN OPENER, 19 vids., 26 points. (14 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 16 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 10 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, awesome shooting! Don't give up, no one deserves it more than you.

Todd


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Cuts 91 , 92, and 93. It all happens in the last 4 shots.

That raises my score to 15 points!


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


>


Yeah!!






"Ya know I'm born ta lose/and gamblin's for fools/but that's the way I like it, baby/ I don't wanna live forever!"


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratulation TF that's some spectacular slinging. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

I broke 100 cuts today. I won't be able to get them up tonight. Youtube is taking forever and already lost several and some are stuck in processing. I just hope I get the important ones up when the time comes. Thank you all for the support and encouragement. The competitors in the contest are awesome sportsman! I should get some shots done tomorrow.


----------



## Arturito

as for cut cutting 3 cards is the best record ! congrats TF !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> I'm not sure but I think this is pretty close Mike... when I did a quick count to confirm I got 60 vids with 67 cuts...
> http://www.youtube.com/user/spudgunner73/videos?sort=dd&view=0&shelf_index=0
> 
> JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
> ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER
> TREEFORK, 86 vids., 13 pts. (83 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least thrice! <--- tied for Poker's best hand
> BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
> CHARLES, 12 vids., 7 pts. (8 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
> MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
> GRAYWOLF, 41 vids., 26 pts. (40 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
> BEANFLIP, 61 vids., 13 pts. (67 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of 2s, thrice)
> CAN OPENER, 19 vids., 26 points. (14 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
> ARTURITO, 16 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
> BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 10 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader
> 
> Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


You're right Bill. I got a little confused. I carefully went back thru them.
I did get two kings in this video.


----------



## BC-Slinger

I also noticed that I should have 11 points in my kings video I also 3/4 cut a joker.

Great slinging tonight everyone.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, you are the man!! A triple is awesome.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Cut # 94


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hey if the card is in half its in half burn that sucker down. :devil: .Great slinging TF you must be able to taste that gambler shot at this point.

+

+

+

+

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork




----------



## Charles

Treefork, that is some REALLY great shooting ... 3 cuts is fantastic! You have been so consistent, it is amazing. I sure hope you get the gambler's before all is done.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> This next month I'm going to open this thing up to a greater number of shooters... we'll be doing "money shots".... Now get your mind out of the gutter, we'll be shooting at pennies... there'll be two ways to win... most consecutive hits, and most hits out of twenty shots.
> Any 3/4" (19mm) diameter or less coin or piece of metal will do, for those without access to pennies....


Is anyone thinking about their rigs for next month?


----------



## ash

Yep. I'm going to have to dig into my poker cache of old, out of circulation coins as our smallest current coins are all too big!

I'm thinking horizontal wires or dowels with blu-tac/plasticene/clay/hot-glue on the end will make a good coin mount. Magnets for places with magnetic coins or shooters of steel washers/discs


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> This next month I'm going to open this thing up to a greater number of shooters... we'll be doing "money shots".... Now get your mind out of the gutter, we'll be shooting at pennies... there'll be two ways to win... most consecutive hits, and most hits out of twenty shots.
> Any 3/4" (19mm) diameter or less coin or piece of metal will do, for those without access to pennies....
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone thinking about their rigs for next month?
Click to expand...

I have found out that super glue, epoxy and even J-B weld will not hold a penny for very long....even with light target bands. Next test will be with pop rivets. If that doesn't work, I might try hanging them with tip-up line. I have some 80 pound test here but not sure I want to do that...might swing too easily in the wind.


----------



## treefork

Seems like a rigging contest! lol


----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Seems like a rigging contest! lol


kind of like the card holder...finding what will work. I was surprised that j-b weld didn't hold up. One shot and the penny fell off..didn't even leave a spot.


----------



## treefork

I've shot penny's before and they get beat up pretty fast. Dented and then in some case torn. So a more temporary rigging may be in order .The post 1984 year date penny's are not solid copper but a copper clad on a cheap metal.


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm going to do a little testing, but I may end up just using the fishing line..quick and easy.


----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

My last entries into this month's contest. 2 single cuts. I left out the matches this morning to save time. I only had a little over an hour, so I tried to improve my hand.

Cut #41






Cut # 42






Don't forget that I'll be sending those boxes of cards to the top 3 hands. There is still plenty of time, so get out and cut some cards.

Good luck every one.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

I haven't fully decided what the tiebreakers should be... if any one has some good ideas that might be used instead of my preference of most consecutive hits on card faces from 10 meters... let me know now or forever hold your peace!

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER
TREEFORK, 103 vids., 15 pts. (102 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least 6 times! and cut three out of 10 <--- tied for Poker's best hand
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 12 vids., 7 pts. (8 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 43 vids., 26 pts. (42 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 61 vids., 13 pts. (67 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of Kings) <---- tied for first in Poker
CAN OPENER, 19 vids., 26 points. (14 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 16 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 11 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## treefork

I love the sight of a lit match from 33 feet!


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Charles

Foul weather yesterday, so no shooting. Managed to get in a couple of rounds today after it cleared a bit. Here is my 13th video with my 9th cut. I hit the 9 of Hearts and then cut the 9 of clubs ... sigh, another 6 point round ...






That's it for today ... social obligations looming. I hope to squeak in another round or two tomorrow.

C'mon, TF ... GET THAT GAMBLER!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Well here is cuts 108 and 109. I have one last video to post this evening. That's it. I'm done. Just got hit suddenly by thunder storms and I have to go to work.


----------



## treefork

Alright. Here is my last cut # 110 and video. It's a good one. I didn't notice the mirror was moved when posting the panic cards. Discovered in the review. My hat bumps the mirror. I was so excited on the inside. I knew this was it!The last card was hit on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Beanflip

Nicely done ! You earned it.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Bean. We all worked hard.


----------



## ash

Yay, Treefork!


----------



## ash

Bill Hays said:


> I haven't fully decided what the tiebreakers should be... if any one has some good ideas that might be used instead of my preference of most consecutive hits on card faces from 10 meters... let me know now or forever hold your peace!


I think a check back on whether the paired Kings had already been claimed as single cuts could well knock out one of the ties.

Card faces suits me just fine.


----------



## Bill Hays

Well, with one day to go... we have a new points leader... undisputed leader, TreeFork with some of the finest precision shooting you're likely to ever witness with a slingshot!

As for knocking out anybody because they may have posted prior singles as a pair of cuts later... it's like I said at the very beginning... we're going to have to rely of Gentleman rules and conduct... so I don't know which video is in question, but in the end, with a tie breaker that depends on consecutive hits... I think the cream will rise to the top regardless. So if there's no big objections, I say just let all ties work it out in the tiebreaker.

JAXIMUS, 14 vids., 12 pts. (15 cards cut) (best hand Jack of Hearts)
ASH, 7 vids., 10 pts. (4 cards cut) best hand Pair of Kings <-----tied for best hand LEADER and is Overall points leader
TREEFORK, 110 vids., 30 pts. (110 cards cut) 7 out of 10 hit, (high hand, Pair of Kings), Close close to the gambler shot at least 8 times then hit the thing! and cut three out of 10 <--- tied for Poker's best hand
BULLSEYEBEN!, 1 vid., 8 pts. (1 card cut)
CHARLES, 13 vids., 7 pts. (9 cards cut) (best hand, Ace of Hearts)
MJ, 1 vid., 5 pts. (1 card cut) (best hand, 4 of clubs)
GRAYWOLF, 43 vids., 26 pts. (42 cards cut) (Best hand, Ace of clubs... and another was a Joker) string of 6 hits! HIT THE GAMBLER SHOT <-- Tied for the lead!
BEANFLIP, 61 vids., 13 pts. (67 cards cut) and had a string of six hits with a cut (best hand, pair of Kings) <---- tied for first in Poker
CAN OPENER, 19 vids., 26 points. (14 cards cut) hit the gambler's shot (best hand, Ace of Diamonds) <--- Tied for the Lead!
ARTURITO, 16 vids., 6 pts. (12 cards cut) best hand, Ace of clubs
BC-SLINGER, 9 vid., 11 pts. (9 cards cut) best hand, pair of Kings <---- tied for the poker hand leader

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.

Anybody and EVERYBODY who's interested in true precision and knowing what a slingshot is truly capable of in the hands of an expert should check out this video:


----------



## M.J

The fact that you had a fully set up and ready to go "panic card" system and a quick way to mount it cracks me up!

Spectacular shooting!


----------



## treefork

Always thinking. Had a whole month to figure it out.


----------



## treefork

Let me get this straight. For September I need to find 20 of these and then shoot them? lol

View attachment 40526


----------



## Can-Opener

Congratulations!!!!!! Treefork!!! Way to go!!! I knew you could do it! Totally made my day!!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, congrats!! I just got home and watched the vid....that was a perfect cut. I said it before and I'll say it again...no one, and I mean NO ONE deserves it more. The level you are shooting at is world class. Can't wait to see what you do next month.

Well done, my friend.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

I am hopeful of getting a set up made Saturday and at least making a showing. A month can fly by!!


----------



## Charles

HOT DAMM, Treefork!!! I am soooo relieved you got that shot. Man, no one deserves it more than you. I feel like a whole weight has been lifted ... and I just imagine how you must feel! Congratulations!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks CO and Todd. You guys made it difficult scoring high so early. You guys paved the way for what first appeared impossible. If any one beats this then more power to them. I'm just happy to be a member of the Gambler Shot Club. lol I really wanted this shot bad. Now that I came close many times and finally succeeded I believe it can be a repeatable shot. I'm done shooting in this one. Good Luck. There still some time to get that poker hand or Gambler in.


----------



## treefork

Thank you Charles.


----------



## Arturito

great job TreeFork !, very accurate and consistent shooting ... you WON with a superb performance ! ...

:king:

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork

Thanks Arturo


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Treefork 30 Points!!!!!

Just watched your video. We knew you could do it!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve it.

So now your real job will seem like a break after all the work and stress it took to achieve "The Gambler Shot".

( I thought I even saw a 33' worn path in the grass from your shooting position to your catch box. )

Time to rest up and get ready for the September competition.

Randy


----------



## treefork

Thanks Randy. With no rain the lawn took a beating.lol


----------



## Charles

DONE! I snuck out this morning to have one more go at it. My bands broke on the second round. I think that is telling me something ... :rofl:

So that's it for me ... I will have to rest content without a double cut. Ah, well ... it was a supreme pleasure to be shooting with such a bunch of outstanding folks. You guys are quite literally the best, and it was an honor to be with you all.

Bill, many, many thanks again (I think!!!) for all the frustration and for pushing me to push myself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Very well said Charles !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bill Hays

Congratulations TreeFork!

You won the overall contest....

Now for everybody who is tied with a pair of Kings on the Predator Poker challenge.... it's time to sort it all out.

Submit as many videos by 6 pm CST Friday September 6, 2013 as you like.... in the videos you need to shoot at one or more card faces... the most consecutive hits will be the winner... that simple.

In the case of another tie... the one who submits the high score FIRST will be the winner... so you're encouraged to try a little gamesmanship and get into everyone else's head, early and often... fitting for a Poker finale!

OKAY it's also time for September's contest as well...

Here's the video, if there's any questions please ask away.






Also, if you don't want to use pennies or something similar for some reason...or you can't... it is okay to use the following target printout instead...

Using this, it's easy to tell about your shots for the consecutive shooting part as you can shoot them in order.... the link to the pdf is: http://pocketpredator.com/pics/PennyTargetSheet.pdf


----------



## Charles

OH, man ... this is going to be grief city for me. I have to go out of town to teach some art, so I do not think I will be able to do anything until the third of fourth week of September. I wish you guys all the best.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I'll start here.


----------



## treefork

Bill. Thank you so much for the contest again. It's is very generous of you. The time to track the whole deal is a big sacrifice of your time. I could hardly keep track of my own let alone another dozen guys. lol Most of all I want to thank you for what you brought to the slingshot community as a whole.Your demos of amazing shots has brought so much excitement to the possibilities and challenges of the most simple device. You not only showed us but also showed us how to. You were my inspiration to achieve my current level. I know I have a long way to go and much more to learn.The drive to compete in these contest was amazing. My enthusiasm for the shoot has been going strong for years now. Many people have copied your designs , universal fork attachments ect. None have come close to creating the excitement to the shoot as much as you have. The best attraction to your Pocket Predator name is the fact that you demonstrated amazing shots with them. I just don't see anyone else doing this. I am shooting with the economy model Hathcock Sniper. Please keep doing what you do. Thank you


----------



## GrayWolf

Bill, thank you for another great contest. It has been a lot of fun watching everyone shoot at this level. I know my shooting has improved, as well as my arm strength from shooting more powerful bands than I was used to. I never would have believed that I could light a match and cut a card in the same shot...never. Your generosity and encouragement are to the slingshot community are not notch.

Treefork....Again, congrats!! Your shooting has been outstanding that past 2 months. You have shown that with commitment and desire, the one can up their level of skill and have a lot of fun doing it. I have enjoyed all of your videos with your reactions to the close calls. You took every one in stride and even found some humor in them. You are a class act...100%. :bowdown: :bowdown:

As for the poker hands, I see we have 4 tied for the lead. Ash, Treefork, Beanflip, and BC-Slinger...great shooting, guys. If you will all pm me your address, I will send out the cards. They will go out on Tuesday, if all goes well and I get your address.

To everyone else, it has been an honor and a pleasure to compete with and against everyone of you. You are true sportsmen one and all. I know some had other commitments and didn't get to shoot as much as you wanted. Hopefully this will change for September and everyone will get out and join in the fun.

I'm looking forward to seeing all the new and imaginative ways to rig up the pennies. I know I have mine all set :naughty:...at least for now.

Keep after it and good luck everyone.

Todd


----------



## Charles

That was a mean bit of shooting, Bean! You always seem so steady.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Lol, and BeanFlip comes out guns blazing!

Guys it's just my pleasure to see so much quality shooting... and I'm also very happy that the level you guys are shooting at is so spectacular.... Now is a good time to look back at some of the first scores from two months ago, and compare to what is going on today..... THAT is progress and you guys took it upon yourselves to become that good.

You're literally shooting better with slingshots than most expert marksmen can shoot their guns... now what's going to amaze you is when you happen to pick up a firearm next... all the sudden you'll realize that NO target is to difficult and pretty much everything is easy.

Honestly I feel every one of you could compete successfully on TopShot... I have a gift and that is spotting quality and strengths in people... and I rarely give compliments unless they are truly deserved. ALL of you deserve the highest of compliments.


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> Congratulations TreeFork!
> 
> You won the overall contest....
> 
> Now for everybody who is tied with a pair of Kings on the Predator Poker challenge.... it's time to sort it all out.
> 
> Submit as many videos by 6 pm CST Friday September 6, 2013 as you like.... in the videos you need to shoot at one or more card faces... the most consecutive hits will be the winner... that simple.
> 
> In the case of another tie... the one who submits the high score FIRST will be the winner... so you're encouraged to try a little gamesmanship and get into everyone else's head, early and often... fitting for a Poker finale!
> 
> OKAY it's also time for September's contest as well...
> 
> Here's the video, if there's any questions please ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you don't want to use pennies or something similar for some reason...or you can't... it is okay to use the following target printout instead...
> 
> Using this, it's easy to tell about your shots for the consecutive shooting part as you can shoot them in order.... the link to the pdf is: http://pocketpredator.com/pics/PennyTargetSheet.pdf


I think I may have missed how many shots per try, 10 shots? I see 13 targets on the paper target.


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray, this month it's 20 shots. 2 catagories....most hits in a row and most hits out of 20 shots.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

GrayWolf said:


> Ray, this month it's 20 shots. 2 catagories....most hits in a row and most hits out of 20 shots.
> 
> Todd


Thank you Todd. I was only able to skim through all the contest posts through the last month +.


----------



## Rayshot

Really good shooting guys.

Congrats to all.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Bill Hays said:


> Congratulations TreeFork!
> You won the overall contest....
> 
> Now for everybody who is tied with a pair of Kings on the Predator Poker challenge.... it's time to sort it all out.
> Submit as many videos by 6 pm CST Friday September 6, 2013 as you like.... in the videos you need to shoot at one or more card faces... the most consecutive hits will be the winner... that simple.
> In the case of another tie... the one who submits the high score FIRST will be the winner... so you're encouraged to try a little gamesmanship and get into everyone else's head, early and often... fitting for a Poker finale!
> 
> OKAY it's also time for September's contest as well...
> Here's the video, if there's any questions please ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you don't want to use pennies or something similar for some reason...or you can't... it is okay to use the following target printout instead...
> Using this, it's easy to tell about your shots for the consecutive shooting part as you can shoot them in order.... the link to the pdf is: http://pocketpredator.com/pics/PennyTargetSheet.pdf


Ok, I am jumping board on this one... Since I have resources to set up pennies as suppose to cards right now..

Now, I am a little behind and a bit slow.. So I will just ask.

This is consecutive hits right? Not as many hits in x amount of shots?

If it is consecutive.. Will a continuous video count meaning if in my video I hit 2 in a row miss twice then 4 in a row that 4 hits would be the count?
Also is it still every video is an entry hitting or not?

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays

Greg it's both....

You can win by either getting the most hits out of 20 shots..... OR the most consecutive shots, which could be more than 20, hypothetically.

There's 13 dots on the target sheet for two reasons.... 1) it has good spacing that way... and 2) 13 happens to be the most pennies I've ever shot consecutively from 40 feet away.

But if you can do more... there is no rule against printing out two or more sheets and hanging them all up and getting all those shots consecutively....


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> Greg it's both....
> 
> You can win by either getting the most hits out of 20 shots..... OR the most consecutive shots, which could be more than 20, hypothetically.
> 
> There's 13 dots on the target sheet for two reasons.... 1) it has good spacing that way... and 2) 13 happens to be the most pennies I've ever shot consecutively from 40 feet away.
> 
> But if you can do more... there is no rule against printing out two or more sheets and hanging them all up and getting all those shots consecutively....


I am sorry if I missed another rule. 33 ft or 40 ft?


----------



## Jaximus

Treefork, congratulations. You're not human. GrayWolf and Can-Opener, nice job on the gambler shots. I lost my soul several times over because of that shot. I'm happy that's done with.

Bill, I feel a little confused about the rules for this month's shoot. We can win by best out of 20 shots, or most consecutive hits. I got that much. However, you say it's possible to get more than 20 consecutive hits, which means you'd obviously have to shoot more than 20 rounds to do that. Does that mean that we can shoot an infinite number of rounds in a video if going for most consecutive hits? Do we have to state if we're going for consecutive hits or best out of 20 at the beginning of each video?

Since it seems unlikely that anyone is capable of getting more than 20 consecutive hits on a penny, it seems like it would be simpler to just say that everyone is limited to 20 shots per video. Otherwise, if I miss 15 consecutive shots, then get 5 hits in a row, does that mean that I can keep shooting until I miss and my score will be 5/20 + however many consecutive hits I got? That seems a little... convoluted.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax . I think,,,,, lol


----------



## Beanflip

Tie break string improvement. Two hits, a miss, and then 16 strait.


----------



## Charles

Go BEAN!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Jaximus said:


> Treefork, congratulations. You're not human. GrayWolf and Can-Opener, nice job on the gambler shots. I lost my soul several times over because of that shot. I'm happy that's done with.
> 
> Bill, I feel a little confused about the rules for this month's shoot. We can win by best out of 20 shots, or most consecutive hits. I got that much. However, you say it's possible to get more than 20 consecutive hits, which means you'd obviously have to shoot more than 20 rounds to do that. Does that mean that we can shoot an infinite number of rounds in a video if going for most consecutive hits? Do we have to state if we're going for consecutive hits or best out of 20 at the beginning of each video?
> 
> Since it seems unlikely that anyone is capable of getting more than 20 consecutive hits on a penny, it seems like it would be simpler to just say that everyone is limited to 20 shots per video. Otherwise, if I miss 15 consecutive shots, then get 5 hits in a row, does that mean that I can keep shooting until I miss and my score will be 5/20 + however many consecutive hits I got? That seems a little... convoluted.


Okay... let's try to keep it as simple as possible...

We'll go with 20 shots standard... your first 20 shots count for the best of 20.

But if you are currently on a streak of 5 or greater, stop at the 20 shot level, take the camera up there to the target and count up your score... then reset the camera where you were and continue your streak.... but only do that if you are currently on a 5 or greater streak.

I think that's pretty fair.

If you all have any better ideas to do it, let me know... I'm certainly open to suggestions until the first videos come in... after that, it is as it is....


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> Tie break string improvement. Two hits, a miss, and then 16 strait.


There is a thread on one of the subforums that asks how many out of 10 a person can hit a 4" X 4" square or circle.... when it was posted a few people doubted it was possible to hit it 10 out of 10 and thought those that put 10 for 10 as their choice were simply crazy or being unrealistic to some degree....

Then there's shooters like BeanFlip... instead of shooting at 16 square inches of real estate, he's shooting at about 44% less and hits 14 then 16 times in a row with relative ease.....

Incredible shooting Man!


----------



## 1912

Sorry guys but i am very confused.

I see you Bill shooting against pennies (which i don't have :banghead: ) and the same time, i see Beanflip shooting to poker cards. (Amazing shooting)

I feel myself capable to do it as well as him. I don't have many free time because of the faculty new course, and i would actually like to know what this contest is about this month.

I am from Spain , as some of you know, and obviously, that's a big problem this month. I've done in some minutes a chart in microsoft word comparing the diameter of Europe coins with USA inches.

The 64 thousand dollar question is, which coin should i use according to pennies size?










Thank you in advance. :wave: :wave:


----------



## treefork

coin # 1 or # 2 are acceptable. ( 3/4"or smaller which is .75 inches or smaller)


----------



## Can-Opener

Rayshot said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg it's both....
> 
> You can win by either getting the most hits out of 20 shots..... OR the most consecutive shots, which could be more than 20, hypothetically.
> 
> There's 13 dots on the target sheet for two reasons.... 1) it has good spacing that way... and 2) 13 happens to be the most pennies I've ever shot consecutively from 40 feet away.
> But if you can do more... there is no rule against printing out two or more sheets and hanging them all up and getting all those shots consecutively....
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I missed another rule. 33 ft or 40 ft?
> 
> Ray it is 33 feet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaximus

Got a chance to shoot a couple rounds this morning. No consecutive hits, so the ruling on that can still be in flux.






Obviously not going to hold up, but I knocked down all my pennies. I don't see myself doing well in this one. Don't have the consistency for it.


----------



## Charles

O.K. Jax ... confess!!! Those have got to be the biggest pennies I have ever seen! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

You sayin' we're not allowed to use 6" diameter novelty pennies, Chalres? Didn't read anything in the rules about that...


----------



## Charles

By Jove, Jax ... you are right!!! You got me on that one!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Well in that case I'll be using 20 of these bad dogs. Ya . I got a good feeling about this one. lol

View attachment 40629


----------



## Charles

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Nice start Jax! Good to have you back in the mix.

Fun!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging guys I am very jealous. It is finally my weekend to attempt to catch up to Bean and its pouring rain.... :banghead: I guess I could make a slingshot for a change and watch you guys with some popcorn shoot :thumbsup: .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

8 hits and 3 in a row


----------



## treefork

Just got home . I was away with the job for two days. I need sleep! Thought I should squeeze a round in. Better catch up on my sleep instead. Those cards were moving and it wasn't just the wind! lol


----------



## Charles

Pretty tough, TF!!! Glad I am not in this little shoot off!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

You know what we really need?

A "slingshot records" thread pinned somewhere so that we can put up whoever gets the most in this tiebreaker as the World Record for consecutive card face hits from 10 meters.... Guys shooting with this kind of outlandish precision should be KNOWN for their accomplishments for posterity!


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay... I just watched Treefork's video..... If you're a fan of extreme shooting... if you have heard stories of what the guys in the old West were able to... if you would just like to see what a person really is capable of achieving using a simple rubber powered device.... You should watch this video.

John Wesley Hardin, Bill Cody... these two guys and many others used to have exhibitions of their extreme accuracy that involved them shooting at playing cards from about 25 feet away.... What TreeFork is doing here beats almost anything you've ever read about. Awesome is not a powerful enough word.


----------



## treefork

Wow Bill. I don't feel worthy of such praise. Coming from the greatest shot I have ever seen or know of that is a compliment. None of it would have been possible without your instruction and inspiration. I'm just striving to shoot a fraction of what you do. I know I have a long way to go and a lot to learn and overcome but I will enjoy the journey. You have inspired many as evidenced in this contest.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Bill Hays said:


> You know what we really need?
> 
> A "slingshot records" thread pinned somewhere so that we can put up whoever gets the most in this tiebreaker as the World Record for consecutive card face hits from 10 meters.... Guys shooting with this kind of outlandish precision should be KNOWN for their accomplishments for posterity!


It's coming soon, Bill. I've been planning it for months,and got sidetracked with my urgent trip to Texas for eye surgery. It will be live before the end of September.


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Treefork, if that is your real name?

Or should we call you Bill Hays Jr.? Who's your daddy, just asking. (Nice 20 run on the cards.)

Beanflip, nice shooting on the pennies! Fun to watch them disappear!

Randy


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting everyone!!

Jaxman....nice to have you back shooting. If you can cut cards, you can whoop up on some pennies...keep after it.

Treefork...nice way to make a statement on the shoot off. Hugely impressive!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Beanflip...you are a penny killer :neener:. I really like the paper set up. Looks like you need to invest in a hot glue gun to speed up the process.

Hopefully, I'll be able to get a video or 2 up in the next couple of days.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

My third entry. It's a long video. 39 consecutive hits.






You tube description:

This is a long video guys. I started on the bottom right card and moved left. I took a couple breaks trying to avoid misses from fatigue. Uploaded the lower quality version because of the duration of the video. I may upload again in higher quality when I have time.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow Bean they should have sent you back to get Sara Conner.... :rofl: Great slinging dude you and Tree are just crazy to see in action.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip...absolutely amazing run!! The bar just went through the roof. Can't wait to see what comes next.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Bean, you are one bad a$$ ... that was very impressive!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

You've got it wrong, Slinger. Beanflip is the Terminator. May God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## Beanflip

Beanflip said:


> My third entry. It's a long video. 39 consecutive hits.
> 
> You tube description:
> This is a long video guys. I started on the bottom right card and moved left. I took a couple breaks trying to avoid misses from fatigue. Uploaded the lower quality version because of the duration of the video. I may upload again in higher quality when I have time.


Higher quality link.


----------



## 1912

Beanflip said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> My third entry. It's a long video. 39 consecutive hits.
> 
> You tube description:
> This is a long video guys. I started on the bottom right card and moved left. I took a couple breaks trying to avoid misses from fatigue. Uploaded the lower quality version because of the duration of the video. I may upload again in higher quality when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Higher quality link.
Click to expand...

Unbelievable, no words :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is just a little video of all of the cards and most of the matches I went through during the last month's contest.






I'll try to keep track of all of the pennies I use for this month.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Jaximus said:


> You've got it wrong, Slinger. Beanflip is the Terminator. May God have mercy on our souls.


Nicely played Mr. Bean!!!

View attachment 40668


----------



## treefork

I'' see your 39 and raise you 40.






40 hits in 3D LOL


----------



## BC-Slinger

You guys and your sunny days ... It is pouring rain here already.  TF you are a machine. This is going to be funny to see the end number....

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

BC-Slinger said:


> You guys and your sunny days ... It is pouring rain here already.  TF you are a machine. This is going to be funny to see the end number....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Oh it's going to be ridiculous. No doubt


----------



## treefork

This was my warm up to previous video


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm almost ashamed to post this while all the great shooting is going on . It's 3 pennies with no consecutive ones. It's just a start (I hope). Mainly testing a different set up than I had planned.






Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork.....Beanflip...... :bowdown: :bowdown:nothing more I can add....just :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## treefork

Todd

Your no slouch in the shooting department! Match lights, card cuts and the infamous GAMBLER SHOT!!!


----------



## Imperial

you guys are freaks ! im really get a lot out of this thread and its videos. even though im not participating in any of this, i thought id just let you guys know that im really enjoying viewing the videos.


----------



## treefork

GrayWolf said:


> Here is just a little video of all of the cards and most of the matches I went through during the last month's contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to keep track of all of the pennies I use for this month.
> 
> Todd


You can title that " What I did during summer vacation" lol


----------



## GrayWolf

A little iimprovement...5 pennies with 2 consecutive hits. I have found out that with this set up, if I hit the cross bar (and I have...more than once :slap that all of the pennies fall and hit the ground at the same time. I have also found out that I don't like picking them up...it's not the picking up, really, more of the getting my fat *** back up.






Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is just a little video of all of the cards and most of the matches I went through during the last month's contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to keep track of all of the pennies I use for this month.
> 
> Todd
> 
> 
> 
> You can title that " What I did during summer vacation" lol
Click to expand...

Absolutely!! Since I have no vacation this year, this IS my vacation. And I'm enjoying it as much as any I have had in many years.


----------



## Charles

Treefork, that was really great shooting. I am agog, to put it mildly.

GW, thanks for showing us you matches and cards. It actually makes me feel better, because I did not shoot nearly that much ... guess I am just getting lazy in my old age!

Keep at the pennies, everyone. I hope to be shooting pennies in a couple of weeks.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

First entry for the coin shoot. Thought I would put in my 2 cents :rofl: .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> First entry for the coin shoot. Thought I would put in my 2 cents :rofl: .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Good start, Matt!!! Keep up the Victoria team!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

You guys are shooting at an incredible level right now... tonight or tomorrow I'll go through and start keeping up with the score... right now my eyes are just to beat to do much.... so I'm doing some other work on my computer instead.

It's good to know I'm not the only one who laughs to themselves in boyish delight while watching cards get center punched by a master with a slingshot!


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> A little iimprovement...5 pennies with 2 consecutive hits. I have found out that with this set up, if I hit the cross bar (and I have...more than once :slap that all of the pennies fall and hit the ground at the same time. I have also found out that I don't like picking them up...it's not the picking up, really, more of the getting my fat *** back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Hey GW!!! Nice shooting ... I have seen your other shooting, and I know this is just the start for you.

But that bit about hitting the crossbar really made me laugh out loud. Guess I will not be able to use your setup ... I would never get through 20 shots ... ever. Shoot, shoot, reset pennies, shoot, reset pennies, shoot, shoot, shoot, reset pennies ... You get the idea!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

I'm using the sticky putty stuff that's made for hanging posters and whatnot. Hold the pennies really well, releases when I want it to and it's not supposed to dry out. I'm liking it. It's made by Loctite.


----------



## Guest

I am going to have to learn how to do this. Right now I dont have the time but I get it.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Entry 2 I get 4 this go. Again I will try a bunch more when I get some time.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Another bump up...6 hits with 2 consecutive. I'm only going to post if I improve in either category...or do something silly like shoot 1/4" ammo or bbs.and get some hits :naughty:. It's taking close to an hour to upload these longer vids...I can't imagine how long Treefork and Beanflip's vids are taking.






Todd


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Another bump up...6 hits with 2 consecutive. I'm only going to post if I improve in either category...or do something silly like shoot 1/4" ammo or bbs.and get some hits :naughty:. It's taking close to an hour to upload these longer vids...I can't imagine how long Treefork and Beanflip's vids are taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Open your vid with Microsoft Movie Maker ... came free with the latest version of Windows ... It is a free download:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/movie-maker

After the video loads, there will be a button in the upper right hand corner that says "save movie" ... is has a little down pointing wedge in the lower right corner of the button. Click on that wedge. There will then be a list of formats from which to choose ... the second one says YouTube. Click on the YouTube. Then specify the name and location where you want it stored. After the video is stored in the new format, it will take very little time to upload it to YouTube. I find that a 4 to 5 minute video will upload in about 25-30 minutes.

Hope this helps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, thank you! I have one uploading now, but I will try it on the next one.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is a couple of vids that I did at the end of the day to relax and keep things fun. I switched things up and went to 1/4" steel ammo and brought out the small shooters. No great numbers, but huge fun.

This is the Bill Hays Ring Finger Hunter. It shoots small and not so small ammo with ease...a pleasure to shoot. I just wish I shot it better :lol:.






Here is the one I got from Btoon. This thing is small in size but large in fun! The pouch is a little smaller than I'm used to, but something tells me I'll get used to it, 'cause I'm going to shoot it a lot.






No game changers, but a needed change in pace for me for the day. One thing I did find out...they take a lot more concentration to shoot well...could be why I didn't do so good :rofl:.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here's a couple from today. A bump in each category

7 hits 2 consecutive






3 hits all consecutive






Todd


----------



## treefork

Looking good Todd!


----------



## Rayshot

7 is a good start Todd.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, thanks.

Ray, thank you. Hopefully it's just a start, but I keep cutting the straws...too bad that wasn't the contest...I'd be good at that :rofl: . Beanflip set the bar with 8. I'm sure there will be a couple shooters with 12 or more before this is all done. I hope to see your name up there in the top scores this time.

Todd


----------



## 1912

Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.

I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.


----------



## Beanflip

gaboxolo said:


> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.


That would work but a mirror behind the target at an angle is Bills preference.


----------



## GrayWolf

gaboxolo said:


> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.


A mirror isn't required. It can help when it comes to seeing if the coin was hit or if the holder was hit as the camera is close to the targets. But, as long as you and the target are in the picture, go for it.

And welcome to the contest!! I'm looking forward to your videos.

Best of luck...and have fun.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> That would work but a mirror behind the target at an angle is Bills preference.
Click to expand...

Knowing my luck, I'd hit a penny and send it right into the camera.

That angle won't work if you use paper to hold the pennies.....they would have to be on strings or wires to be safe for the camera.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> That would work but a mirror behind the target at an angle is Bills preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knowing my luck, I'd hit a penny and send it right into the camera.
> 
> That angle won't work if you use paper to hold the pennies.....they would have to be on strings or wires to be safe for the camera.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

Yes, I feel better about my camera being in the front. Although I did have a penny shoot off and make that ringing buzz sound.


----------



## GrayWolf

Yes, I feel better about my camera being in the front. Although I did have a penny shoot off and make that ringing buzz sound.

LOVE that sound!!!


----------



## treefork

gaboxolo said:


> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.


The mirror is the preferred method. Camera close to the targets documents the hits. A mirror cost me one american dollar. They are available at drug, department and discount stores. Look at every one's rig for ideas.


----------



## 1912

treefork said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> The mirror is the preferred method. Camera close to the targets documents the hits. A mirror cost me one american dollar. They are available at drug, department and discount stores. Look at every one's rig for ideas.
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying me. In my case, it is not about a mirror's price, in fact my father have some.

My problem it's how to set it up. Starting from i don't have even a camera tripod and the way to put a mirror steady itself in front of the camera.

BTW, my father would like to take part too in this challenge but he doesn't know even to switch a computer on. He's still on dinosaur era, so he cant make an account here.

May I upload his videos on my account too?It's the only way i guess.


----------



## treefork

gaboxolo said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> The mirror is the preferred method. Camera close to the targets documents the hits. A mirror cost me one american dollar. They are available at drug, department and discount stores. Look at every one's rig for ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for replying me. In my case, it is not about a mirror's price, in fact my father have some.
> 
> My problem it's how to set it up. Starting from i don't have even a camera tripod and the way to put a mirror steady itself in front of the camera.
> 
> BTW, my father would like to take part too in this challenge but he doesn't know even to switch a computer on. He's still on dinosaur era, so he cant make an account here.
> 
> May I upload his videos on my account too?It's the only way i guess.
Click to expand...

You don't need a tripod.


----------



## Charles

By all means encourage your father to participate. The videos just need to show him doing the shooting. You can video him, and he can video you!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

gaboxolo said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> The mirror is the preferred method. Camera close to the targets documents the hits. A mirror cost me one american dollar. They are available at drug, department and discount stores. Look at every one's rig for ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for replying me. In my case, it is not about a mirror's price, in fact my father have some.
> My problem it's how to set it up. Starting from i don't have even a camera tripod and the way to put a mirror steady itself in front of the camera.
> 
> BTW, my father would like to take part too in this challenge but he doesn't know even to switch a computer on. He's still on dinosaur era, so he cant make an account here.
> May I upload his videos on my account too?It's the only way i guess.
Click to expand...

 You could make some simple table top stands for camera and mirror. 
Your fathers entries are welcome.


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> The mirror is the preferred method. Camera close to the targets documents the hits. A mirror cost me one american dollar. They are available at drug, department and discount stores. Look at every one's rig for ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for replying me. In my case, it is not about a mirror's price, in fact my father have some.
> My problem it's how to set it up. Starting from i don't have even a camera tripod and the way to put a mirror steady itself in front of the camera.
> 
> BTW, my father would like to take part too in this challenge but he doesn't know even to switch a computer on. He's still on dinosaur era, so he cant make an account here.
> May I upload his videos on my account too?It's the only way i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could make some simple table top stands for camera and mirror.
> Your fathers entries are welcome.
Click to expand...

Maybe some plastic pipe and some old bands could be used to make a holder. Lots of options....only limited by imagination and supplies.

Spread the word...we would love to have more people in the contest.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

My efforts for the day work and rain ate up the rest of the day.

4hits






4 hits 2 consecutive






Cheers guys great slinging all.

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot

gaboxolo said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question mates, do I really need to set up a mirror? In my case it's almost impossible.
> 
> I can film myself from my back , always complying the rule which I always have to be in frame with the coins too.
> 
> 
> 
> The mirror is the preferred method. Camera close to the targets documents the hits. A mirror cost me one american dollar. They are available at drug, department and discount stores. Look at every one's rig for ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for replying me. In my case, it is not about a mirror's price, in fact my father have some.
> 
> My problem it's how to set it up. Starting from i don't have even a camera tripod and the way to put a mirror steady itself in front of the camera.
> 
> BTW, my father would like to take part too in this challenge but he doesn't know even to switch a computer on. He's still on dinosaur era, so he cant make an account here.
> 
> May I upload his videos on my account too?It's the only way i guess.
Click to expand...

Here is my high tech mirror set up. The mirror isn't steady, but steady enough, it works. Be creative with your camera and mirror set up.


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting, Matt. How come you switched from taping the pennies onto a sheet of paper? I thought that was quite clever and would try it myself ... no danger of hitting a support.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Nice shooting, Matt. How come you switched from taping the pennies onto a sheet of paper? I thought that was quite clever and would try it myself ... no danger of hitting a support.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


It is a nice setup but to much work .I had to keep rebuilding paper back stops after a few it got annoying. The clay and wire you can adjust your wire length to be a little longer to help with bar hits and it is really easy to set up quickly.

I will be adding a top layer of pennies tomorrow for twice the targets.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Maybe I will take a page from Jax and line them up one behind the other ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash

gaboxolo said:


> Thank you for replying me. In my case, it is not about a mirror's price, in fact my father have some.
> 
> My problem it's how to set it up. Starting from i don't have even a camera tripod and the way to put a mirror steady itself in front of the camera.


Here's my way (from 0:24):






And Bill's (from 2:24):


----------



## treefork

Had to move the range up into the attic of the house. Appeared like a storm was going to move in and the wind blew over my catch box breaking my mirror and fertilizing the lawn with bearings.Had a torn band which threw my last shot. Was going for 60 hits.


----------



## Jaximus

Again, not human, treefork. Get out of here with that nonsense.


----------



## Charles

TF, can you say ANDROID ???? Unbelievable ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax and Charles.


----------



## treefork

Went to the mail box and found a load of playing cards from Greywolf! Todd awarded these to the top four poker hands. What a generous guy. These are top notch quality cards. This should keep me at card cutting for quite awhile.

Than you so much Todd!!!!!!!! :ups:


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork. you keep shooting like that and you'll run out of cards in no time :neener:. Awesome shooting, bud.

Enjoy the cards, you earned them.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Testing out my new apple natty. Seems to work well I tied my top score. :thumbsup:






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

BC...great shooting! Looks like you shoot all styles well. That is one beautiful shooter....I'm happy it works well for you.

It is nice to see someone else hit the cross bar besides me .

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

I am done with the poker hand tie breaker. I tried hard to improve my effort, but it really got in my head. Very much a mental discipline to hit the target consecutively for so many shots. I had to have the planets in alignment to improve and I just couldn't make it happen. Back when the Slingshot League was active I had 23 hits on a pop can size target. So, I feel good about my effort. 
Great shooting Treefork. If you don't like that prize, I'll take it off your hands.  Unless of coarse someone else posts a higher entry.


----------



## treefork

Bean

You are a Great shooter! Don't be discouraged. I Know what your saying. I had a go of it today and can't beat my own score. I get all mental when I get close. I'll go for a record later. I'll post a few since I did put the effort in. Keep your head up up bean.You are a serious shooter and competitor. I have huge respect for you!


----------



## treefork

Here is a go at trying to raise my score. CHOKE. Oh well.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> Bean
> 
> You are a Great shooter! Don't be discouraged. I Know what your saying. I had a go of it today and can't beat my own score. I get all mental when I get close. I'll go for a record later. I'll post a few since I did put the effort in. Keep your head up up bean.You are a serious shooter and competitor. I have huge respect for you!


 Thank you Treefork. I appreciate it. This was a frustrating month of shooting.


----------



## treefork

Oh yes it was!!!!


----------



## Jaximus

Beanflip said:


> This was a frustrating month of shooting.


You got that right. I think it was my 11th or 12th gambler shot that should have been that I completely lost it. Full-on Hulked out. Too bad my phone ended up in the woods early on, I bet it would have been pretty funny to watch.

As far as this card face shooting thing, you guys are both machines. I vote we send them back to the future where they belong so the rest of us can have a shot at winning one of these things.


----------



## treefork

Last one Not the same vid. lol


----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a frustrating month of shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Full-on Hulked out.
Click to expand...

Dude! I feel your pain. I was almost there myself last night.


----------



## Charles

Bean, TF, you guys are both unreal. I can only dream about having that degree of focus. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip, I agree with you, totally...It was a tough contest, but I wouldn't want it any other way. As for the contest itself, it brought out the best in every one and that's what I want to go up against...the best. As for the shoot off...I'm in awe at both you and Treefork. You two have more than proven that you are top shooters, and first class gentlemen.

I'm really looking forward to seeing this month's competition getting into full swing. I think that there will be some great runs and high totals.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

I am still really green in this competing business. So I am happy with the butt kicking I received. It was a great learning experience and I am proud to say I slung with you guys again last month. Everyone here is a first class gentleman, and Tree and Bean it has been amazing to watch you guys progress from great to outstanding. I hope with some more dedication I can be slinging on your guys level some day.

I am hoping for a little more sun before our daily rain here so I can have a few more cracks at this penny slinging business. Good luck everyone. I wonder what the top consecutive will end with.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

Ok guys, before this becomes our next obsession, this penny shooting. Lets remember how far we have all come and how cool it is to hit such a small target at this distance! 

My tip for shooting pennies: aim for the back corner of Lincoln's jaw just below his ear. Aim small miss small right. 

All kidding aside, we will become even better shooters. Now lets keep it fun. (Not becoming obsessed will be my biggest challenge.)
I very much appreciate all of the kind words of encouragement I have received from all of you. So, thank you again.

What great sportsmanship and participation we have had! Hmmmmm....... the summer 2013 Pocket Predator shooting club. Cool!


----------



## Beanflip

Setting up my pennies with double stick tape. The double stick was a dumpster dive score!


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip...well said! The sportsmanship and encouragement among this group is fantastic. I think we are all shooting better because of it.

As far as becoming obsessed...I think I may need some help with that...anyone here qualified? :screwy: :rofl:

I'll see you're double sided tape and raise you some straws























Originally, I was going to hang the pennies with string, but since we are supposed to use new for each hit, it was going to be too much work to keep changing them out....I only had about 300 of them drilled before I realized that.....maybe I could sell them as pendants after they have been hit :naughty:.

Good luck everyone.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Wow! That's a lot of work.


----------



## GrayWolf

A lot of wasted work with the drilling, but I'll save them for later when I can shoot them till they tear and it won't matter. The straws were easy...about an hour's worth there and I should be good to go for the contest. Makes it easy from here on out and that is what I was looking for this time....less set up and more shooting...more shooting....more shooting......wait, now I'm getting obsessed again :slap:.

Todd


----------



## treefork

I have to say reading these recent posts makes me realize were all alike here. We all went through the same struggles. When you think about it our biggest opponent was our self. We were always competing to better ourselves. We got frustrated with ourselves.Always assessing ourselves. Yes , this competition did obsess me. Like it's been said before we all will never be the same. Just a little better as a result. It was an honor to shoot with such a GREAT group of guys .Like LGD said in the qualifier post, it's like were not alone when shooting in our back yards by doing the competition. Thank you all!


----------



## Rayshot

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip...well said! The sportsmanship and encouragement among this group is fantastic. I think we are all shooting better because of it.
> 
> As far as becoming obsessed...I think I may need some help with that...anyone here qualified? :screwy: :rofl:
> 
> I'll see you're double sided tape and raise you some straws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_1027.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_1030.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_1031.JPG
> 
> Originally, I was going to hang the pennies with string, but since we are supposed to use new for each hit, it was going to be too much work to keep changing them out....I only had about 300 of them drilled before I realized that.....maybe I could sell them as pendants after they have been hit :naughty:.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Todd


Very good idea Todd. Now I will have to not hit the brace. Otherwise.. :bawling:

Are you putting some putty or clay in the end to help with adhesion?


----------



## Jaximus

You guys really are an amazing group of competitors. It's been an honor and a pleasure shooting with you all. I'm going to do my best to make it to ECST next year and hope to see many of you there. Hopefully by then I'll have developed the technology to detect whether or not treefork is an android.


----------



## treefork

:rofl: Real funny Jax. I hope to meet all you guys soon. It will be fun. There is that get together in Pound Va. at Blue Skeens in Oct. Maybe us midwest guys should start thinking about a shoot. Anyway. Where has the leader of the club been.? ( Bill Hays) Hasn't been on the forum since the third .


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray...i drilled holes in the cross pieces just over 1/4". I sanded the holes slightly so they are a snug fit. I like the straws from target...cheap and a good quality. I get 2 holders per straw. The pennies stay unless i hit the cross piece. I can make a vid if you like.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> :rofl: Real funny Jax. I hope to meet all you guys soon. It will be fun. There is that get together in Pound Va. at Blue Skeens in Oct. Maybe us midwest guys should start thinking about a shoot. Anyway. Where has the leader of the club been.? ( Bill Hays) Hasn't been on the forum since the third .


 A midwest shoot would be great.


----------



## Jaximus

I'm down for a Midwest shoot. Let's make it happen! I'll bring cookies.


----------



## treefork

Jaximus said:


> I'm down for a Midwest shoot. Let's make it happen! I'll bring cookies.


Just as long as you don't '' hulk out" on us. lol


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down for a Midwest shoot. Let's make it happen! I'll bring cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as you don't '' hulk out" on us. lol
Click to expand...

I make no promises, treefork. Just don't do anything to make me angry. You... wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40870


Anybody see my phone!!!!!!!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40871


I can't make the Gambler happen!!!!!!


----------



## treefork

Anybody know what happened to Master Hays? He hasn't been on the forum since the third . Hope he and family are ok.


----------



## Jaximus

Hopefully he's just taking a break. It's been a busy couple months for him.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> download (6).jpg
> 
> I can't make the Gambler happen!!!!!!


 I'm sure I looked like that as well.


----------



## GrayWolf

A Midwest shoot would be great. I'm out for this year as I have no vacation till January. Maybe if we start doing some planning, we could come up with something for next year...maybe late summer. I know that a decent size shoot is a lot of work, but we might get a good turnout.

Let's give it some serious thought.

Todd


----------



## 1912

One question, i was going to start since tomorrow to record me shooting, been so busy this weekend. Is the contest over?

I read you all and it seems a goodbye. =S


----------



## GrayWolf

gaboxolo said:


> One question, i was going to start since tomorrow to record me shooting, been so busy this weekend. Is the contest over?
> 
> I read you all and it seems a goodbye. =S


The contest is still going until the end of September. I'm looking forward to seeing your video. Welcome to the contest.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

I'm back... just had to take care of an emergency situation one of my cousin's was involved in... got a new guard dog out of the deal... will show pics after a while, after I catch up.

The September contest is definitely still on, and although I haven't watched any video yet, I can tell there's going to be some good entertainment for me this evening when I get some time while doing other computer work.

Right now I need to get outside and do some work!


----------



## GrayWolf

Welcome back Bill. Hope all will be ok.


----------



## 1912

My range it's almost ready ...

I've been this afternoon with my father testing out some stuff to record us properly and this is the final result. I must thank in advance all the attention that GrayWolf, TreeFork, Beanflip and Rayshot gave me giving me couple days ago. Their ideas for the "cam&mirror rest system" were so useful to us.

Old Yamaha crashed motorbike mirror + 1$ mini cam tripod + hours of imagination


----------



## Beanflip

Great! Love your ingenuity!


----------



## Rayshot

That is great Gaboxolo!!! I had no doubt you would come up with your own set up.


----------



## treefork

Knew you could do it!


----------



## GrayWolf

Gaboxolo, very nice set up. I like the way the bottom will fold up making it very portable.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

I only had about an hour to shoot tonight before it got too dark to see. I did have one good round with 7 hits and 4 consecutive. About 2 rounds later one of the bands broke so I gave up for the night. I finally get them trained and they up and tear :iono: .






Todd


----------



## Jaximus

4 consecutive, very nice, GW.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging GW you da man. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-SLinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks Jax and BC. I'm sure it won't hold up....in fact, I don't want it to hold up....I want someone to take that number a lot higher. So let's be getting out there and making some videos!!

Todd


----------



## treefork

Great shooting Todd!


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, thank you. I'm looking forward to seeing you get on a good run with the pennies.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Great score Todd ! you started raising the bar immediately ! good stuff ... I am struggling with the penny issue (same with the matches LOL), no money here to match measure, I hate the paper so next trip to the city I will try to find out an appropriate washer or the like ... so I will enter late this time, but for the score I guess I will do it doesn't matter too much LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

Arturo, thank you. I'm sorry to hear you are having trouble finding the right targets again. Maybe you can find some steel rod of the right size and make some cuts from it. I wish you luck in finding what you need.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

9 pennies and and hair miss on 10.

*One problem;* I somehow miscounted my ammo and shot 21 and you can see the 21st shot hit below the penny numbered 2. This can be disqualified, no problem. I will get a higher hit count in the future. Just need to begin making a showing after not getting to any entry in the card cutting/match (poker) contest. Thankfully I can do this contest with the set up I have.

Note; I shot the paper upside down and the photo below is right side up/


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray, great shooting!! I knew you start strong. I can't wait to see what you do when you get warmed up. Keep raising that bar.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Awesome Ray nice slinging.!

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## 1912

Good beginning, 10/20

Yes, my camera is a complete sh*t , but is the only i have, sorry for the quality.

I want to prove to all of you that the coins i've used are the properly ones.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2_cent_euro_coin (Diameter 18.75mm) Most of the ones i have used in the video are dark because has been used before. I guess it doesn't matter.

Ammo used: 8mm or 5/16''


----------



## treefork

Just a reminder. The consecutive as well as total hits is being counted.


----------



## Charles

I am down here on the coast of Oregon doing arty stuff. Nice to see you guys shooting! Have only limited internet access. Will do some shooting when I return.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Charles said:


> I am down here on the coast of Oregon doing arty stuff. Nice to see you guys shooting! Have only limited internet access. Will do some shooting when I return.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Have fun!


----------



## GrayWolf

Gaboxolo....nice shooting!! First video in the contest and you start with 10.....Way to raise the bar!

Todd


----------



## ash

Today I received a tidy package full of once-played casino card from the mighty GrayWolf of Iowa!

Thanks so much, Todd, you're a champion 

And seeing how much it cost you to send those card puts you firmly on the list for the magical appearance in your mailbox of a second edition shooter some point in the future (the queue grows!)


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, I'm glad you got the package. It got there in good time. I hope you can put those cards to good use. The shipping cost was a small price to pay to see some excellent shooting.

Enjoy the cards and good luck in this month's contest.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

This is a entry/tester of a awesome frame Beanflip sent to me in a trade and I am digging it. :thumbsup: 4 hits 2 consecutive






This was my best effort for the day and when I counted at the end of the video i missed a few I said, but but clearly shoot 8 and have a few missing that I didn't pick up. 8 Hits and 4 consecutive the 4th just hits the edge but watch high def and you can see the penny move a touch.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

Just got my package from Grey Wolf in the mail today. Thanks for the cards my freind and the added pouches are very cool,have been looking forward to trying ifrans stuff for a while now.

Cheers and good luck all

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

Todd :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf

BC...glad to hear the box got there. enjoy the cards...you definitely earned them. The pouches are just something I wanted to add. I hope you can find a use for them.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

Today I shot two targets, 9hits and an 8 hit. I probably won't post a vid if it doesn't tie or break the existing high score or consecutive hits.

I have been trying OTT sideways set up and different catties for shooting with all the penny shooting thus far. I see that my consistency seems about the same. I will continue with slight alterations to see if I can improve my consistency from shooting TTF. This morning I noticed one thing to alter to improve band to target sighting relationship.


----------



## Bill Hays

Super shooting Guys!

Okay, is it only me or has anybody else not been able to open this website for the last few days? I finally stumbled on a work around by opening google chrome and then internet explorer... that seems to get it to work a little better.

Anyway... here's the scores I've been able to check out so far... Gaboxolo and Rayshot have some consecutive hits within their videos I'm going to have to count up... and I'll get to that late tonight or tomorrow.

I think I've got most everybody else's scores right, but it's more than possible I missed something... so if you see a problem let me know!

GRAYWOLF, 8 vid, 7 pts. 4 consec
BEANFLIP, 1 vid, 8 pts. 3 consec
GABOXOLO, 1 vid, 10 pts. -- consec
RAYSHOT, 1 vid, 9 pts. -- consec
BC-SLINGER, 7 vid, 8 pts. 4 consec

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## 1912

Bill Hays said:


> Gaboxolo and Rayshot have some consecutive hits within their videos I'm going to have to count up... and I'll get to that late tonight or tomorrow.


Sorry, i forgot to put up my consecutive hits score. In my entry was 4. From 4:10 to 5:07.


----------



## Beanflip

We're cutting pennies right? .









( Don't take me seriously on this.)


----------



## 1912

That's the weirdest thing i have seen in many time LOL


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> We're cutting pennies right? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378942867.629270.jpg
> 
> ( Don't take me seriously on this.)


You must have some crazy FPS! That is funny!


----------



## Jaximus

I haven't been able to get mine to cut at all. A few lights, but no cuts. Maybe I should switch to lead?


----------



## treefork

Beanflip said:


> We're cutting pennies right? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378942867.629270.jpg
> 
> ( Don't take me seriously on this.)


Your going to be all set for the October Penny cutting contest. lol


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> We're cutting pennies right? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378942867.629270.jpg
> 
> ( Don't take me seriously on this.)


I know a guy who can bite them and bend them til they break.... your way is much better!


----------



## Can-Opener

Beanflip said:


> We're cutting pennies right? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1378942867.629270.jpg
> 
> ( Don't take me seriously on this.)


http://youtu.be/VHO8v0D60XQ


----------



## Can-Opener

Hey Guys I had fun shooting tonight but my technology was messed up. My camera took a dive and I had to switch to my iphone so it is hard to see my penny's. I found most of them in the video above  Tomorrow I will make a few changes but in this video I got eight total I thought nine but in review I see one feel off. Anyhow if this is too hard to judge just ignore it and I will do more tomorrow.


----------



## GrayWolf

CO...nice shooting. I see ya got the starship out...looking good.

Todd


----------



## Arturito

Great shooting CO ! ... I see your arm grew a lot LOL ! ... nice shooter !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## M.J

BC-Slinger said:


> This is a entry/tester of a awesome frame Beanflip sent to me in a trade and I am digging it. :thumbsup: 4 hits 2 consecutive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my best effort for the day and when I counted at the end of the video i missed a few I said, but but clearly shoot 8 and have a few missing that I didn't pick up. 8 Hits and 4 consecutive the 4th just hits the edge but watch high def and you can see the penny move a touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


We can't see you standing behind a barrier at 33' like it says in the rules at the top of this thread.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well Bill said in his rules video you can have your camera beside you like my setup is. The mirror isn't mandatory, and master Bill has already accepted my video.Your :twocents: doesn't matter to me really. :thumbsup:

Why would you try to discourage people from competing when this competition, it is a great idea and there are already very few participants. If I was you I would make a video and join in the mix it is a lot of fun.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

The camera can be behind the shooter, showing both the target and the shooter...or behind the targets, showing both, or using a mirror. Many different options, just showing both in the video This is according to the rules video.

Todd


----------



## M.J

It's not my :twocents: , it's the rules. I didn't realize an exception had been made for you, so nevermind. Just trying to make sure everybody's vids count since a lot of guys go to a lot of trouble to get their setup set up.

Wouldn't dream of discouraging anyone to shoot and I'll be in on this one before the month's out.


----------



## BC-Slinger

GrayWolf said:


> The camera can be behind the shooter, showing both the target and the shooter...or behind the targets, showing both, or using a mirror. Many different options, just showing both in the video This is according to the rules video.
> 
> Todd


Will set the camera up behind myself next vid. As I wouldn't risk ever hitting the camera putting it up close. It is the same range exactly from the match videos and the card cuts.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm with ya there! I wouldn't put a camera behind the target on this contest....the pennies tend to fly all over. This winter, I'm going to build a better catchbox that will have a place to put my camera for card cutting, match lighting and shots like that. It would be cool to be able to get some close-up footage of some of the shots. Can you imaging getting the gambler shot up close....that's something I'd like to be able to get on video in the future.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Finally I'm able to log in and update.... I have to use a satellite service for internet access and the flipping atmosphere has been giving me fits the last few days. Everytime there's a sunspot or rain or dust or whatever we get "left in the proverbial dark"....

I can't log into youtube today (or yesterday) so it's just a guess on the numbers from the videos right now:

GRAYWOLF, 8 vid, 7 pts. 4 consec
BEANFLIP, 1 vid, 8 pts. 3 consec
GABOXOLO, 1 vid, 10 pts. 4 consec
RAYSHOT, 1 vid, 9 pts. 3? consec
BC-SLINGER, 7 vid, 8 pts. 4 consec
CAN-OPENER, 1 vid, 8 pts. 2? consec

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## BC-Slinger

GrayWolf said:


> I'm with ya there! I wouldn't put a camera behind the target on this contest....the pennies tend to fly all over. This winter, I'm going to build a better catchbox that will have a place to put my camera for card cutting, match lighting and shots like that. It would be cool to be able to get some close-up footage of some of the shots. Can you imaging getting the gambler shot up close....that's something I'd like to be able to get on video in the future.
> 
> Todd


Great idea todd I will more then likley build some sort of barrier for my camera as well this winter. Its not that I do not like the way Master Hays has his videos set up i just am not so sure i would risk my camera. I have a old motorcycle windsheild that is screaming to be made into a camera sheild.

I know my setup isnt the most professional but with life,work and trying to get as much slinging in as possible. I havent had much time to invest into the building of the catch box. I do respect that people have tons of time and thought into there catch boxs but not all of us are single,unemployed,retired, ect.

Winter is going to give me some extra time with no competitions going and bad weather it will give me some surplus time to make repairs and upgrades to the setup.

Cheers
BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

I received the previous and this one today. I am so happy!!!! I can't wait to shoot them. I with the woman now and then I have to go to work. So I have to wait till Monday. anic: THANK YOU BILL HAYS *POCKET PREDATOR RULES!!!!!!*


----------



## treefork

In my excitement I forgot to say the pictures don't capture the craftsmanship and ergonomics of these two beauties. Unbelievable. I have a good feeling these babies are going to take me to the next level. Thanks again Bill.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow TF you are sure one lucky Dog. I would be interested in hearing your opinion on the 2 frames after some use. Since i do not have the raw talent you do I have to wait patiently on Masters bill waiting list wich I do not mind at all, and would love to hear what frame you enjoy because those two are the ones that interested me.

I have always favored the scorpion due to it being not only great looking but they are just dead stright slingers, and I havent had the privilage to sling with a half cock sniper.

Great job these past two months and lovley slingers Tf you deserve them buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork

Thank you BC!


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome Treefork! You earned them for sure! Way to go! Congrats on two awesome slingshots!


----------



## treefork

Thanks CO


----------



## M.J

Ok, here we go!

Three hits on the first vid, five on the second. No more than two consecutive. Shooting the super-sweet TTF looped-tuber I got from Beanflip.


----------



## Rayshot

M.J said:


> Ok, here we go!
> 
> Three hits on the first vid, five on the second. No more than two consecutive. Shooting the super-sweet TTF looped-tuber I got from Beanflip.


I am sure you will get more. I seem to have to "recalibrate", if I have been doing a lot of other type shooting that isn't as precise.


----------



## M.J

I did break one of the pennies in half, which was pretty sweet!


----------



## Beanflip

I was hoping you would get in on the fun M_J.


----------



## Bill Hays

I'll get the pictures of this month's prizes done pretty soon. They're pretty nice.

GRAYWOLF, 8 vid, 7 pts. 4 consec
BEANFLIP, 1 vid, 8 pts. 3 consec
GABOXOLO, 1 vid, 10 pts. 4 consec
RAYSHOT, 1 vid, 9 pts. 3? consec
BC-SLINGER, 7 vid, 8 pts. 4 consec
CAN-OPENER, 1 vid, 8 pts. 2? consec
MJ, 2 vid, 5 pts. 2 consec

Today we do what others will not do so that tomorrow we can do what others can not do.


----------



## DougDynasty

Count me in for any Midwest shoots. Definately be there


----------



## 1912

Bill Hays said:


> I'll get the pictures of this month's prizes done pretty soon. They're pretty nice.


I'm dying to see those prizes


----------



## Bill Hays

Finally was able to get these pictures uploaded.

This one is for the most hits out of 20:










This one is for the most consecutive hits:


----------



## ash

Wow, those look great, especially the Harpy!

Now that the HDPE thing is done I hope to have some time to shoot coins.


----------



## Charles

Alas, another jammed week and week end for me. Hope the weather holds and I can get in at least a few sessions for this contest.

Those are great prizes, Bill! The winners are sure to be pleased.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

I wish I had more time to shoot. I'll be working my days off for my dad for quite some time. I'll just have to shoot when I can and enjoy watching everyone's videos. I'm still expecting something big from several out there.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

I want to shoot tomorrow but my back/ shoulder has felt like I have a knife in it all day.


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> I want to shoot tomorrow but my back/ shoulder has felt like I have a knife in it all day.


Hopefully it will feel better tomorrow. Maybe a little alcohol therapy....I find a good Jamaican rum helps me forget about pain, for a while anyway.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to shoot tomorrow but my back/ shoulder has felt like I have a knife in it all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will feel better tomorrow. Maybe a little alcohol therapy....I find a good Jamaican rum helps me forget about pain, for a while anyway.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

Well I may have to try that GW.  The stuff I took today didn't give much relief.


----------



## Btoon84

Get better soon Beanflip! You're too good of a shooter to be on the sidelines


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys,
I have been shooting like crazy!!!!  just nothing better to post.  The penny's are too small for my accuracy level. I have not gotten more than four since I last posted. I never would have thought I would be disappointed to hit a target 1/2" off the bull but here I am! I am sure one of the sharpshooters will Bill this thing out! For me I am happy that it has given me the drive to better myself. If I could really just accept that!  One real truth Bill said early in the comp a coke can looks like an oil drum now   
Keep at it guys I know the big guns are holding out on us!  I want to see someone rock this out!!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener....I agree...I think there are a couple of hold outs. I wish I was one of them, but I haven't had a chance to shoot much this month. I've been working 7 days a week and it doesn't look like its going to change for the winter. I'm hoping to get out for a few rounds on Wed, but that might be the last time for this month's competition.

I'm really wanting so see someone with a big run.....been kind of boring not having much to see this time compared to the last couple of months.

Come on everyone....there's still time!!

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## 1912

Really well finished slingshots Bill, your craftmanship is amazing.

Just curiosity, what about if a left-hand shooter wins?Some alternative?


----------



## Charles

We had a bit of sun today, for a change. So I thought I should get out and give the penny shoot a try. Just used the target Bill first posted, but I filled in the circles with black so I could see them better. I got 5 hits in the following video ... shots 1, 6, 10, 13, and 17. But two of the shots were on the same spot ... I could not see the target that clearly because of the angle of the sun and the fact that the wind kept moving it ... I was not sure I had hit that spot at shot 6, so I decided to shoot for it again at shot 17. Now, I suppose someone might object and say that it should only count for 4 shots ... I will leave it up to you guys. But initially, I will call it 5. Alas, I got no sequentials. I thought I would try shooting butterfly for this contest, and so far I am just not that consistent with it ... need more practice! I also found it weird shooting for the spots along the edges ... I think I unconsciously pulled all of those shots, as I was always over the edge, one way or another ... weird ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Charles :thumbsup: . I got out for a bit of slinging yesterday as well but alas no improvment in score.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, very good shooting! I'm glad to see someone still trying to shoot the elusive penny. I, also, was out for a while yesterday. And came to the conclusion that I never want to shoot them again. I'd rather shoot for the gambler shot any day.

Keep going with the butterfly, always fun to try new things.

Todd


----------



## 1912

GrayWolf said:


> I'd rather shoot for the *gambler* shot any day.


Anybody could say me what does "gambler" mean? Spanish translation is not clear :stupidcomp:


----------



## treefork

The " Gambler Shot" is from the previous contest. It involves lighting a match and cutting a card with a single shot from 10 meters.


----------



## Jaximus

treefork, I'm ready for your video, bro. You gonna win this three months in a row, or what?


----------



## 1912

treefork said:


> The " Gambler Shot" is from the previous contest. It involves lighting a match and cutting a card with a single shot from 10 meters.


Thank you


----------



## Charles

All right guys ... I am still lagging behind. But at least I got in a couple of more shoots today. Given the weather report, it may be my last chance. Once again I got 5 hits, on shots 3, 6, 10, 11, and 20. So I have 2 consecutive ... whoopee for me .... :rofl: Ah, well ... it is good to give it a try. Hope my butterfly improves.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Nice shooting Charles!


----------



## Arturito

I am like Bean but my forearm, got a tendinitis after sanding by hand 3 slingshots (novice crafter price LOL), so I am shooting 1 or 2 shoots a day until the thing heal, even I feel much better I don't want it get worse so this turn I am out ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## 1912

Charles said:


> All right guys ... I am still lagging behind. But at least I got in a couple of more shoots today. Given the weather report, it may be my last chance. Once again I got 5 hits, on shots 3, 6, 10, 11, and 20. So I have 2 consecutive ... whoopee for me .... :rofl: Ah, well ... it is good to give it a try. Hope my butterfly improves.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Sorry, i'm not wanting to be fussy Charles, why don't you show the distance tape?

Anyway, very nice slinging :wave:


----------



## Arturito

Great shooting Charles, very good score for butterfly shooting !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

gaboxolo said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right guys ... I am still lagging behind. But at least I got in a couple of more shoots today. Given the weather report, it may be my last chance. Once again I got 5 hits, on shots 3, 6, 10, 11, and 20. So I have 2 consecutive ... whoopee for me .... :rofl: Ah, well ... it is good to give it a try. Hope my butterfly improves.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i'm not wanting to be fussy Charles, why don't you show the distance tape?
> 
> Anyway, very nice slinging :wave:
Click to expand...

No problem, G. You are quite right that I have not been showing the distance. In the card cutter competition I shot with exactly the same set up and verified the distance on video there. I think that visually one can see it is the same as I am shooting here. As I am MOST unlikely to be in line for any prizes, I did not think it really necessary. Believe me, as others have said, if I shoot something that is a "game changer", I will verify the distance.

Thanks for your kind comments on my shooting ... just wish I could come anywhere close to your skills!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck

Charles said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right guys ... I am still lagging behind. But at least I got in a couple of more shoots today. Given the weather report, it may be my last chance. Once again I got 5 hits, on shots 3, 6, 10, 11, and 20. So I have 2 consecutive ... whoopee for me .... :rofl: Ah, well ... it is good to give it a try. Hope my butterfly improves.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i'm not wanting to be fussy Charles, why don't you show the distance tape?
> 
> Anyway, very nice slinging :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, G. You are quite right that I have not been showing the distance. In the card cutter competition I shot with exactly the same set up and verified the distance on video there. I think that visually one can see it is the same as I am shooting here. As I am MOST unlikely to be in line for any prizes, I did not think it really necessary. Believe me, as others have said, if I shoot something that is a "game changer", I will verify the distance.
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments on my shooting ... just wish I could come anywhere close to your skills!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

You are right too, Charles... If you shot and made distance varification in another video, and you shoot and can tell it's the same set up.. that you shouldn't need to verify again. I believe Bill stated that in one of the videos too. However, I agree with you that if I made a game changing vid, I would verify again, otherwise I probable wouldnt be so concerned.

LGD


----------



## 1912

Charles said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right guys ... I am still lagging behind. But at least I got in a couple of more shoots today. Given the weather report, it may be my last chance. Once again I got 5 hits, on shots 3, 6, 10, 11, and 20. So I have 2 consecutive ... whoopee for me .... :rofl: Ah, well ... it is good to give it a try. Hope my butterfly improves.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i'm not wanting to be fussy Charles, why don't you show the distance tape?
> 
> Anyway, very nice slinging :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, G. You are quite right that I have not been showing the distance. In the card cutter competition I shot with exactly the same set up and verified the distance on video there. I think that visually one can see it is the same as I am shooting here. As I am MOST unlikely to be in line for any prizes, I did not think it really necessary. Believe me, as others have said, if I shoot something that is a "game changer", I will verify the distance.
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments on my shooting ... just wish I could come anywhere close to your skills!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

It was just a simple question, it was only curiosity about not seeing the distance tape, just that. Didn't want to be fussy, just curiosity.

I just asked it because i have only seen this last entry of yours. I didn't see your previous one checking the distance.

I tell this because it seems that i was fussy,i dont want to earn an "enemy".

You are a great man Charles.


----------



## Charles

Hey Gaboxolo ... really it is not a problem at all. You are quite correct to ask ... you were not being "fussy". And I want to assure you that you certainly have not made me an "enemy" ... :wave: I am a great admirer of your shooting skills, and I really appreciate your participation in this forum. It is an honor for me to be shooting with such a skilled bunch of folks.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

YUCKKKK ... Wind warnings, rain, yuck!!!! No more shooting outside, at least for a while. Glad I got in a couple of rounds the last two days. Best of luck guys!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

You said it Charles looks like a lot of rain in our future.

Also i have run out of pennies so no more trys for me this month.

Good luck all hoping to see a few more videos ,this month is dead compaired to last month. But a few guys are prolly on thin ice with the family for border line neglect.


----------



## Can-Opener

I had a go at it today., I shot until my arm was done! I can not better my existing score.  The longer I shoot at the penny's the more amped up I get. The neighbor came in to say hello and I was like CAN YOU NOT SEE I AM BUSY!!!!! This penny shooting is important stuff!!!! They all think I have lost my marbles but I am shooting 3/8" steel  Good luck all you guys!
Gaboxolo it must be tuff sitting on the top waiting to see if anyone comes on with higher score,Good luck to you!


----------



## Rayshot

Here is 10 penny hits, 5 in a row. I apologize for the length of the vid. I am not currently home so I will post a pic that is still on my camera at home. It's a better view of the hit on the # 8 penny.

Following; The shot count is number above, below will be a dash indicating a miss or a number indicating the penny # that was hit.

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
- - - 10 - 8 7 6 5 4 - 2 - 1 [email protected] 3 [email protected] [email protected] 9 11 -


----------



## Jaximus

NICE, Ray! In your socks, no less. I think you got a couple more in ya, buddy.


----------



## Charles

Way to go, Ray!!! Great shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

We had a brief break in the rain this afternoon, so I decided to give it a try. But the wind was BRUTAL, and defeated me. But I will post the video for your amusement and as a testament to slingshot madness. Guess that is it for me guys!!! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray, sweet shooting! 5 in a row is looking good. It's nice to see someone still giving it a go.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84

Nice shooting Ray.


----------



## Rayshot

GrayWolf said:


> Ray, sweet shooting! 5 in a row is looking good. It's nice to see someone still giving it a go.
> 
> Todd


Thanks. I have hardly been able to shoot in any way in the last 1 1/2 weeks. Helping my brother paint his house.

It appears most of us haven't been able to shoot the penny contest much this month.

I was going to post a vid of one of my penny rounds where a hawk flew in front of me, so close I could hear the wind through it's wings. I was at full draw. Hit the penny on that shot, a couple more and what is weird I was more distracted as my shooting went on and blew the good run I was having at the point of a few shots after it went past me. I didn't post it because in the camera view, it looked like nothing but a bird going past. Poor clarity


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Ray! looks like there could be another shoot out in the Bill Hays corral!


----------



## Bill Hays

Lot of weather over the last few days so my internet wasn't working well... so I'm going to take a guess that the following is correct:

GRAYWOLF, 8 vid, 7 pts. 4 consec
BEANFLIP, 1 vid, 8 pts. 3 consec
GABOXOLO, 1 vid, 10 pts. 4 consec <<<
RAYSHOT, 2 vid, 10 pts. 5 consec <<<
BC-SLINGER, 7 vid, 8 pts. 4 consec
CAN-OPENER, 1 vid, 8 pts. 2? consec
MJ, 2 vid, 5 pts. 2 consec
CHARLES, 3 vid, 5 pts. 2 consec

That's some good shooting there Guys.

One more day and that's it!


----------



## GrayWolf

Having a hawk fly that close would have been cool, no matter the outcome of the shot. I like them almost as much as wolves...almost.

I understand the busy with family part. I have been working my days off at my dad's bar. It hasn't left a lot of time. But, for some reason, I have found it tough to concentrate on the pennies, anyway. I just don't get that same thrill as I did when hitting the cards or matches. I tried the paper, but me and paper don't get along. I know it's a mental thing, but I just haven't been able to shake it....yet.

That's why I like watching shooters such as yourself, Bill Hays, Treefork, Beanflip and several others....to learn from you guys. It inspires me to try harder and find ways to get past the obstacles and improve.

Keep up the great work.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

:naughty:

One more day. Wow....it's hard to believe that it's been 3 months already since the contests began. The time has flown by...at least to me. 3 awesome contest, each asking a little more from the shooters. Accuracy...then accuracy combined with power...then repeatable accuracy.

I entered all this with the thought of having a little fun and maybe learning a thing or two. I came out with much more. I learned some things about shooting and getting the right set up for the task at hand, but that was to be expected with the amount I shot (I wish I had kept track of the number of shots....would be nice to know). I learned that your camera battery will die when you really start to get on a hot streak :banghead:. I learned that one can over engineer the target setup (I think I changed my match holders at least 5 times and my card holders 3 times) But what I really learned through all this is, that there are others out there just as crazy and obsessed at getting that 'one good run' or 'one great shot' as I am :neener:.

Bill started these contests, and for that I am very greatful. But it would not have been the same without all the awesome shooters, that I'm honored to call friends. To one and all....this has been a lot of fun and my hat is off to you (sorry if you're blinded by the glare ).

But remember, there is still one more day. And, I have the day off...so you know what I'll be doing :naughty:. So get out there and keep after it.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

After working a bunch of overtime this weekend, I was given today off...so I got the pennies out again and am giving it my best.

Here is a decent round....8 hits (not 9 like I thought on the video), which is a little improvement for my score. Nothing to better my consecutive score.






Still a little time this afternoon....maybe I'll get lucky .

Todd


----------



## Charles

Very good shooting, GW! Hang in there ... I am rooting for you for this afternoon!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, thank you....But as of now....I'm bowing out. My last run was a 0 for 20. And most shots weren't even close. I can honestly say that I'd rather shoot at a paper bullseye than at pennies .

Now I can turn my attention to trying to light 2 matches at once. I might even try to get it on video....anything is possible.

Good luck everyone!!

Todd


----------



## 1912

When this month contest is over?Tonight?


----------



## Jaximus

gaboxolo said:


> When this month contest is over?Tonight?


2 1/2 hours.


----------



## treefork

Lets get busy guys. You can't let the score sit as is! Lets see some some shooting!


----------



## Jaximus

I got rained out, man.


----------



## Rayshot

Of what I guess the contest ends at 6pm. I am done for today. I wasn't able to do better than an 8 and one possible nine. But mostly quite shaky the times I did try today. Embarrassing how I was shooting.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Oh man, I let time get me... And there was a time where I wouldn't have missed a BH contest, even when I sucked at slingshots... Grrrr

LGD


----------



## 1912

Well, first of all it's almost for me a must to thank Bill Hays to hold this contest.
Why? Very simple,today has been one of my hardest days on slingshots. I've tried to do my best and I almost reach 11 hits, but I couldn't, I didn't focus myself properly, there was some wind too.

But anyway, trying to push our limits it's what this contest was made for 3 months ago, right? I'm so glad to do double tie-break with Rayshot. I did his same entry 10/20 hits and 5 consecutive.

Despite i wanted to keep trying to overtake Ray in the list and i finally couldn't, i'm glad of my performance. As GW has said, "I entered all this with the thought of having a little fun and maybe learning a thing or two. I came out with much more." So i can only thank Bill his contribution to slingshots community and encourage him to hold more contest.










This is a chart I've done to make Bill Hays "read" my entry easier. Comparing myself to most of you, i am a very slow shooter. That's why I take so long aiming the target, so I thought this chart would be helpful.


----------



## Charles

Gaboxolo, you are a truly great shooter. It is an honor to have been able to shoot with you in this contest. I am so pleased you joined in.

Bean, TF, GW, Jax, CO, BC-S, MJ ... You guys have all been great! It has been fun shooting with such a supportive bunch of folks.

Bill, thanks so much for organizing these shoots!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Gaboxolo...great shooting!!

Charles, it's been an honor to shoot with and against you and the rest of the group. It really has been a lot of fun.

Bill, thank you!! This has been a great time and I have learned a lot.

Now, if we can just make a Midwest get together come to life for next year.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

You guys are all champions in my book. It's been a great pleasure getting my butt handing to me by some world class shooters.

Have y'all seen Bill's latest video? Cutting threads at 10 meters... I'm going to have to bleep some of my videos, I think.


----------



## ash

Good shooting, guys. I haven't been able to shoot this month with late work events most nights, but I'll get into the next one.

Well done!


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay... it looks like we have a tie!

Congratulations to RayShot and Gaboxolo, that was some fantastic shooting Gentlemen.... now for the tiebreaker. This will end on October 7, 6 pm CST.... and it's extremely simple. All you have to do is shoot 10 shots at a sheet of paper from 10 meters away... the smallest group wins! Standard camera angle and setup applies... and that's pretty much it.

Now have at it Guys!

For everybody else.... this month's contest is the Championship round... where the "vindicem pugiles", the Champion of Champions will be determined.

This time we're going to be doing something reeaaaal simple. Cutting down cans that are suspended by a thread!

Rules are easy.... you get to shoot as many shots as you'd like in a minute... cut down as many cans as you're able from 10 meters away... the details are in the video... and by the way, this contest is open to all who have lit a match on video or have won a contest in the past... no one else.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Ray and Gab both you guys are slinging very high caliber congratz on the skills. As for everyone else this month it has been a pleasure to be a part of this again and I will be slinging in the tourney of champions rain or shine. I kind of feel it should only be the winners due to them be the cream of the bunch, but will take this opportunity to throw down again in a small hope to hang with the big boys and improve my skills which is the most important.

I would also like to personally thank Mr Bill hays for hosting this and not only giving us the drive,motivation and different competitions. But to all push our self to the next level of our slinging.

Cheers guys and thanks for having me around :thumbsup: . I have been super busy with work (6 day week) and rain has ate the rest of the time up.

Matt (BC-$linger )


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats to Ray and Gabo....and best of luck to both of you in the shoot off!!

Bill...Thank you, again for all you have done with the contests. But, I must say, you have a very twisted and sick mind....and I like that a lot . This reminds me a little of shooting bowling pin tournaments. Speed is good, but the accuracy still needs to be there. It's a tricky balancing act.

It's a good thing I have a lot of thread left over from when I did embroidery. I'll need a lot of extra just to tie the knots....my fingers weren't made for such delicate work :rofl:.

I was not expecting to be shooting in this part of the contest. I'm honored to be shooting with against some of the best shooters in the world. I can hardly wait to see some of the big scores that are on the way.

Good luck everyone....let's have some fun! :banana:

Todd


----------



## treefork

Well. I foresee a new badge emerging here! lol What will it be called? What will it look like? How about displaying the number of threads cut within the badge. One cut is a one thread badge , six threads is a six thread badge ect. What do you think? :hmm:


----------



## Jaximus

Epic fail in practice today. I pulled some random thread out of the wife's sewing box. It was kind of a neon green and I could see it quite well from 10 meters. This should go well, I thought. Nope, turns out it's some kind of super thread. Shrugs off direct hits. I ended up having to shoot the can about 10 times to finally get the string to break. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## treefork

Jax. Why don't you use the string off your thong? lol


----------



## Jaximus

Ricochet hazard, treefork.


----------



## GrayWolf

Ok all...I'll start. Like the sheets on my bed, these two are very low thread count .











I have to say, I have a renewed interest with this contest. I love the pressure of the speed...it takes me back to pistol shooting. I just have to keep thinking "don't go fast, be smooth and save time." Easy to say...tough to remember when watching the clock :rofl:

Todd


----------



## ash

I've been trying to think of a kind of thread that would be good for this, but it seems that humble sewing cotton is probably it. No wait... kevlar thread! That's what you should all use


----------



## M.J

Congrats to this month's winners!

The Tournament of Champions round sounds like a blast. Maybe if I can fling 20 shots in the direction of some threads I'll hit one or two in a minute :iono:

I'll give it a try ASAP in any event :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf

ash said:


> I've been trying to think of a kind of thread that would be good for this, but it seems that humble sewing cotton is probably it. No wait... kevlar thread! That's what you should all use


I was going to send everyone some spider wire on a sewing thread spool, but it won't get there in time . I think it would be easier to cut the can than to cut the thread.

Todd


----------



## Charles

All I have available here is 200 pound test nylon ... well, that will be my excuse!!! :rofl:

I expect to get to this before much longer ... it can't rain and blow forever ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Ok all...I'll start. Like the sheets on my bed, these two are very low thread count .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, I have a renewed interest with this contest. I love the pressure of the speed...it takes me back to pistol shooting. I just have to keep thinking "don't go fast, be smooth and save time." Easy to say...tough to remember when watching the clock :rofl:
> 
> Todd


Good start, GW. That time limitation is going to be a bugger ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Well guys. I'm back this month. Watching Bill Hays shooting those strings has got me stoked! I have no control over the wind here in the " Windy City" so I was shooting a moving string . As if this isn't hard enough already! lol I ran out of cans with time left on the clock. The clock was caught up in a glare of the sun so I appologize. Not going to matter any way.I'm sure this is going to be beaten shortly by one of you sharp shooters anyway. I got to find an indoor setting with good lighting.






I'm still using my " Hathcock Sniper". I can't put that thing down. I'm so used to it now its hard to change.


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, treefork! That's some nice shooting, buddy. How you were able to hit those things in the wind like that I'll never be able to figure out.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, that was crazy!! Fill up that catchbox...I can see 6 or 7 from you easily on a calm day.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Hey, TF. That was fine shooting indeed! :thumbsup: I think you need a bit of a handicap, so you get no sympathy from me for those moving threads!!! By the way ... just a little hint ... if you use good, stiff, fence wire instead the thread, the cans won't swing as much in the wind .... :stickpoke:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks guys. I was using 80lb test Super braid fishing line. lol


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....that wouldn't really surprise me :neener: :rofl:

Todd

now I have to go back out and miss some more


----------



## treefork

When I woke up this morning , I had to go to the park to find some pop and beer cans. I wasn't sure if soup cans or pony clamps were acceptable to hang on the thread. People were looking at me funny as I looked in the garbage cans. I think think a few times I was close to getting a couple of dollars. lol The things were willing to to to shoot. lol


----------



## GrayWolf

You should have gone down to the local pub.....an hour and 5 beers later, and you would have been ready to shoot.


----------



## Charles

It may turn out that for me the best part of this contest is emptying the cans!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

One more little one from this afternoon.






Todd


----------



## Charles

Fine shooting, GW!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, thank you. This contest does get the adrenalin pumping. I'm going to have to get some bands cut....I see a lot of shooting on day off each week.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Nice job GW! You just had to tie it right away. lol


----------



## Rayshot

Gaboxolo, Good shooting! By the way what is your first name?

Also, good shooting GW and Treefork!


----------



## 1912

Rayshot said:


> Gaboxolo, Good shooting! By the way what is your first name?
> 
> Also, good shooting GW and Treefork!


My real name is Gaspar.

BTW, i added you in Skype.

:wave:


----------



## 1912

Hi again mates, I have some doubts.

Do Rayshot and me have to do only a tie-break video?I mean, can i make some trials and only upload the best one?Or must we upload and show all trials?

I do know the time limit is at 7th October 6pm CST (01:00 am Tuesday in Spain) but, must we show it once the tiebreak is done or on the last-minute?

I gotta do it no excuse tomorrow because from tomorrow's evening to Monday at 6pm (here) I won't be in home, but that's my business. That's why i wanted to have my questions answered asap.

Another doubt is about the place. It's starting here very bad weather, windy and rainy. So as you know that's one of the biggest problems when slinging. Probably i will have to do the tie-breaks videos indoor, in the corridor of my house. Any objections about that?(Yes,i'll show distance tape)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Charles

gaboxolo said:


> Hi again mates, I have some doubts.
> 
> Do Rayshot and me have to do only a tie-break video?I mean, can i make some trials and only upload the best one?Or must we upload and show all trials?
> 
> I do know the time limit is at 7th October 6pm CST (01:00 am Tuesday in Spain) but, must we show it once the tiebreak is done or on the last-minute?
> 
> I gotta do it no excuse tomorrow because from tomorrow's evening to Monday at 6pm (here) I won't be in home, but that's my business. That's why i wanted to have my questions answered asap.
> 
> Another doubt is about the place. It's starting here very bad weather, windy and rainy. So as you know that's one of the biggest problems when slinging. Probably i will have to do the tie-breaks videos indoor, in the corridor of my house. Any objections about that?(Yes,i'll show distance tape)
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hey G,

Since no one else has chimed in, I will give you my opinion. Of course, I may be over ruled by Bill, but this is the way I understand it, based on a previous shoot out.

1. No problem about shooting indoors ... just verify the distance.

2. No need to show every attempt. Do some shooting and then post your best result.

3. Post video any time BEFORE the deadline. I see no good reason to delay posting. Of course if Ray then beats you, perhaps you will have time to try again. Or if you do some shooting tomorrow and post it, and then do better in a couple of days, just post again with the better result. I believe you can post as many times as you want. However, there is no reason to post unless you have bettered your result.

I am sure we are all anxious to see you two shoot it out, so go for it, my friend!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

I plan on doing some shooting Friday. For the times I have tried my tightest is 2.5 inces (60 mm) from far edge of hole to far edge of hole.

Now I have to hope I didn't delete the vid. Or shoot better.

I am shooting inside for convenience sake.


----------



## Charles

I managed to get out and do a little shooting today. This first video is just for the record ... shows my setup, but no cuts.






This next video shows one cut; the shooting was done with the little bark on natural I made for one of Winnie's contests:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22807-bark-on-natural-slingshot-build-off/?p=289628






I then switched over to a nice natural that Stej made for me, using Gypsy tabs and some half doubled 1842 tubes. I managed to get two rounds with two cuts each.











Well, I can see that I am going to really have to buckle down if I want to get three.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Here is an entry for the shoot-off for first place. I didn't have as much time to shoot today as I hoped for, but the few tries I did were good. Here is my best.

Even though I was hopeful of a tighter group I am happy because since the last day of the penny shooting contest I have been fighting a nasty crick in my upper back and has been aggravated by painting my brothers house. Yesterday it was mostly gone. Today, all gone. I am getting less erratic groups.

As for the measure; I examined as scrupulously as possible with the visor type jewelers magnifiers and the pics below show what I feel is the center point of the 9.5 mm ammo hits marked in black. Ruler to show farthest distance of center point impact. It could be closer than the mark but I think I detected a possible, almost imperceptible dent where I put the dot on the upper right.

If someone is a computer/video wiz, and can identify the impact point nearest the upper right edge of the group please help. Thanks.

5 cm (2 inches) center to center impact point.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, that's some fine shooting! Maybe move your ammo to be in front of you...might save a little time while reloading.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray, very nice group! And all dressed up, too.  Always a pleasure to watch the champ shoot.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

Charles,

I like the rebound wind chime effect.

Also, the way you draw in preparing to shoot, if looking "up the barrel of the gun", is scary!! Seeing it I would fully expect something dividing the space between my eyes.

You win for; The Most Intimidating Draw


----------



## Rayshot

GrayWolf said:


> Ray, very nice group! And all dressed up, too.  Always a pleasure to watch the champ shoot.
> 
> Todd


Yeah, I squeezed in three tries before a meeting. Didn't want to be all tucked in and wearing a tie for the shoot. Y'all might think I was getting too uppity. Notice the bare feet.

You guys with 3 cuts is going to be something to beat. As I said, good shooting!! I knew you were a good shooter when I saw you at the Nationals in Illinois.


----------



## Charles

Wow, Ray ... that was some tough shooting. Your last two shots were just a little low; before that I thought you had about a 1 inch group. By the way, I would LOVE to see you do that wearing a tie!!!! I have visions of you getting a bit of tie-snatch and being dragged down the hall ... :rofl: As for my "intimidating draw" ... well it is about the only thing that is intimidating about me any more!!!!

Thanks for the kind words on my shooting ... and thanks for the suggestion about keeping my ammo in front of me. I am sure you are right. I found that if I rushed it, I could get off 6 shots in one minute. But I figured I would do better, at least for now, to just take it easy, not get too rushed, and just try to focus on each shot. I can get 5 focused shots in one minute without feeling too pressured, and probably do better. Maybe once I get used to it, I will worry about getting off more shots.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles...you are 100% right. It's not about rushing....it's about saving time....a world of difference. The mind cannot think about more than one thing at a time. If I hurry, I'm thinking about my speed and I can't focus on aiming....I'm too worried about getting my next shot ready. I found that if I had my ammo all lined up and ready within easy reach, I didn't have to think about it and I could focus more on aiming than finding my ammo. One extra aimed shot is much better than 10 rushed ones. Now I just need to find some ammo that isn't afraid of thread .

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

I'm thinking some bola type rounds would be great for this. Multiple thread cuts with one shot, MUWAHAHAHA!


----------



## treefork

All work and no play makes Treefork unhappy. Out of play since Thursday. Hope to get a couple rounds in Monday when I get home.


----------



## Charles

Had some bright sun today, for a change. So I got out today and shot a few rounds. I managed to get a run of three, and figured I should let it go while I was ahead! I got a more visible clock at a second hand store yesterday, so you can see that. But the contrast of the video was very high, as I was shooting from shade. But you can still see my ghostly beard behind the corner of the garden shed. I note that my 5th shot was about 2 seconds over the 60 second mark, but that should not be a problem since I did not hit anything with it. I will have to try to be more efficient in my shooting next time.

C'mon guys!!! If I can get 3, you hot shots should be doing much better. Hope to see some fabulous runs from all of you before long.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Charles! Nicely done. You make it look easy. This one could be yours.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> Charles! Nicely done. You make it look easy. This one could be yours.


Thanks for the kind words, TF. But you are the guy that makes it look easy!!! The only way I could walk away with this one would be if everyone else was suddenly hospitalized!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles.....excellent shooting!! I have to agree with Treefork, I think you are capable of a 5. After shooting more than a few attempt myself, I think a 5 could win this month.

Just my opinion.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Thanks for your confidence, GW. But if past experience is any guide, you guys are just waiting in the weeds to swoop!!! :rofl:

I have to do my shooting early this month. The weather here is likely to deteriorate into rain and wind. And I have a minor surgery scheduled for later in the month. I will not think about five ... next goal is to get four. One small step at a time ...

Think I will try a butt pack next time for my ammo to give me a few more seconds. There isn't really room in between where I stand and the garden shed to put the ammo right in front of me. But with a butt pack hanging in front, I could probably save some time.

I am waiting for quick draw MJ to get in on this one ... should be right down his alley ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay!

That's some real good shootin' there Guys!

TREEFORK, 3 cuts

GRAYWOLF, 3 cuts

CHARLES, 3 cuts

In other news.... tomorrow is the last day of the tiebreaker.... a 2" group is very impressive Rayshot... Gaboxolo, it is beatable Man... go for for it!

And Ray, you know it's beatable so I'm sure you'll have a little somethin' somethin' held back "just in case"!


----------



## ash

Nice one, Charles. The glint of your ammo in flight is giving me ideas. I finally have a free night to shoot tonight for the first time in more than a month, so I'm going to break out the sewing thread!


----------



## Charles

Go for it, Ash! Before long there will not be much sun around here, so my days of glinting ammo are numbered!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Normally I think of slingshot shooting as an outdoor sport and more of a seasonal type thing as well.... maybe we should come up with some indoor shooting challenges to do over the winter....

I can see 7 meter match or card cutting/lighting challenges being interesting to do... and certainly challenging enough that it could conceivably keep your eyes in shape for the warmer weather.

Might have to work on that idea a little...

Who knows, we might make it a year round event to keep it all going and rolling... we'll see if there's any interest in that and act accordingly.


----------



## Jaximus

I'd be interested in some 7 meter indoor stuff over the winter months.


----------



## 1912

I think to do it better we could first say the length of our home's corridor and after decide between all of us a length for winter challenges, right?


----------



## Charles

I would be in favor of some reduced distance shooting for the winter months. Each of us measuring out a possible shooting range before setting a contest distance is not a bad idea.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

I was thinking a long range contest would be nice when the weather is right. 25 Meter minimum. I was also thinking its probably not fair that Bill Hays is hosting the contest every single month. The time vested,prizes ect. July and August contest looked pretty time consuming. Maybe we should all kick in a few bucks to cover the cost of the prize.


----------



## Jaximus

I wouldn't be apposed to throwing in a few bucks for a prize. At the same time, though, do we really need a prize? I just enjoy the shooting and competing. I'd be just has happy with a forum badge or something for winning a competition as I would be with a physical prize.

As far as the range for an indoor shoot, the maximum range I could get would be 8 meters.


----------



## 1912

Hi again mates.

This afternoon I've been shooting in the corridor of my house and this is my best entry for the shot-off. Thanks heaven I was alone in home too. I had to do it (as i predicted last friday) indoor because it's still an impossible weather here (windy and a bit rainy sometimes). I was watching weather forecast and from last thursday to day after tomorrow appeared windy so it was unable to do it outdoors.

These are the details of the video:

*Ammo: 8 mm (≈ 5/16") steel bearing balls.

*Slingshot: self-made fiberglass with iron core and painted in 1957 Chevrolet Bel-Air ''Larkspur blue'' paint. (5'03'' on the video).

Weight: 390 grams / 13.75 oz.

Bands: un-tapered flatbands 24/ 0.5/ 0.2 cm (9.44/ 0.19/ 0.07 inches) [length/ width/ thickness].






In the beginning of the video i prefered to write on the sheet instead of talking because my camera's microphone is a crap.










Moreover, i put over your disposal a high-res unedited pic showing the golfball next to the hole.










In order to verify I've used a legal golfball you can check up the USGA (United States Golf Association) Appendix III. LINK

I hope you all like my video. Thanks for watching and greetings from Spain.


----------



## Rayshot

I would say Gasper has an overall tighter group than me.

I shot a few this morning and my widest two at the center hit point was 41.5 mm wide x 25mm. I have my iphone time and date shown in the vid.


----------



## Charles

O.K., Bean and G ... It is just not fair that I have to compete against you aliens with telescopic eyes and steel muscles. I think you two should be banned from any further competitions!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That was some REALLY impressive shooting! Fantastic just does not cover it. You guys are outrageous!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> I was thinking a long range contest would be nice when the weather is right. 25 Meter minimum. I was also thinking its probably not fair that Bill Hays is hosting the contest every single month. The time vested,prizes ect. July and August contest looked pretty time consuming. Maybe we should all kick in a few bucks to cover the cost of the prize.





Jaximus said:


> I wouldn't be apposed to throwing in a few bucks for a prize. At the same time, though, do we really need a prize? I just enjoy the shooting and competing. I'd be just has happy with a forum badge or something for winning a competition as I would be with a physical prize.
> 
> As far as the range for an indoor shoot, the maximum range I could get would be 8 meters.


I certainly do not mind kicking in some dough for these contests. And since I am not very likely to win any prizes, I too will be happy to have a badge to commemorate some sort of minimal achievement. On the other hand, after a while it will take half an hour for all the badges to load for you guys!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Gaboxolo....that is one nice group! :bowdown:

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Count me in for the winter shooting. I'm up for sending in some funds or for shooting for badges....whatever the group decides. I love the idea of keep this going. I'm even willing to shoot some paper targets :neener:.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Well, I checked out my basement. If I move a few things, I can actually get a 10 meter range in the basement. So some foul weather shooting is fine by me, at 10 meters or less.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL !


----------



## treefork

View attachment 42599


I think I know what Bill is doing on his Birthday!


----------



## treefork

I think it would be better for us if he is raising this kind of bar. lol


----------



## Rayshot

Just up loaded my tightest of 10 shots.

Post # 1730


----------



## Charles

I got in a couple of rounds today with a short break in the weather. But I could not beat my previous score. Then I had a band failure. So I had to spend the afternoon digging potatoes!!! For me, four cuts will be very tough. I am just waiting for you guys to show me the way ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## 1912

Hi ray, i don't want to be fussy, in fact, your tightest shooting is impressive, but the time is over since Monday. It's nice you have improved but the video that should Bill count should be the previous one you showed. Not this one.



Bill Hays said:


> Okay... it looks like we have a tie!
> 
> Congratulations to RayShot and Gaboxolo, that was some fantastic shooting Gentlemen.... now for the *tiebreaker.* *This will end on October 7, 6 pm CST*.... and it's extremely simple. All you have to do is shoot 10 shots at a sheet of paper from 10 meters away... the smallest group wins! Standard camera angle and setup applies... and that's pretty much it.
> 
> Now have at it Guys!


Let's say things at it is, i'm glad you improved, but take into account you have posted your best tie-break video out of time.

I don't want to be unpleasant and earn an enemy, just wanted to warn you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys... it looks like we have a winner in the tiebreak.... Gaspar wins it

Ray had a tighter group, and had picture evidence in time, but the video itself was uploaded two hours to late.

Now here's the thing... both Ray and Gaspar needs to send their addresses to my Wife at [email protected] and she will send you your prizes.

Gaspar, I'm going to need you to send your hand size as well so I can finish the wedge slingshot to fit your hand... the Jade Harpy is ready to go, but the Wedge one still has to be fitted (you can tell from the picture as it's obviously unfinished)

Ray, I've got something special for you that I think you'll enjoy.

Guys that's some phenomenol shooting you both deserve what you're getting!


----------



## Bill Hays

As many of you know... today was my birthday and I was supposed to do my shoot for the contest.... welllllll it's like this... I waited to late, I was waiting until the shadow was on my catchbox and the sun behind me so I could see the threads... and my Daughters decided to take me out to eat at that time. Sooooo, I didn't get to shoot... therefore someone else is going to be the Champion of Champions this time!

I will do a shoot when I get time... but it won't count, even if it is the highest count.

The winner will receive the custom Harpy shown below.. inscribed with "Vindicem Pugiles" the Champion of Champions in Latin.

I don't wish you all luck, I wish you the highest of skill.... and it's my feeling this Championship contest will be a good determiner of who's is highest at this time!


----------



## Rayshot

gaboxolo said:


> Hi ray, i don't want to be fussy, in fact, your tightest shooting is impressive, but the time is over since Monday. It's nice you have improved but the video that should Bill count should be the previous one you showed. Not this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... it looks like we have a tie!
> 
> Congratulations to RayShot and Gaboxolo, that was some fantastic shooting Gentlemen.... now for the *tiebreaker.* *This will end on October 7, 6 pm CST*.... and it's extremely simple. All you have to do is shoot 10 shots at a sheet of paper from 10 meters away... the smallest group wins! Standard camera angle and setup applies... and that's pretty much it.
> 
> Now have at it Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say things at it is, i'm glad you improved, but take into account you have posted your best tie-break video out of time.
> 
> I don't want to be unpleasant and earn an enemy, just wanted to warn you. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Since I think your group was tighter this point is only a matter of pointing out that we can be nit picking or be be lenient where it seems reasonable. It's a life lesson. I know I don't set the rules but I would have asked that your video be allowed should the tables be turned. Because I could at least take a still photo with a camera that I cant use for video.

You might think I am a sore loser. Not so, this is a contest. I have been in sports in the past a some times you win sometimes you loose.

Should I have posted a good group and you sent a picture of a tighter group I would have considered this a legitimate entry and waited for the video because we are dealing with cameras, batteries that go dead, having to go to work and not get back to attending to the camera. In fact I would have been your ambassador.

You are not making an enemy by your comment but sometimes we can see a bigger picture and extenuating circumstances. This works well any time but especially if one gets married and has kids.


----------



## Rayshot

By the way Gasper. Impressive consistency, and sincere Congratulations!!


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> As many of you know... today was my birthday and I was supposed to do my shoot for the contest.... welllllll it's like this... I waited to late, I was waiting until the shadow was on my catchbox and the sun behind me so I could see the threads... and my Daughters decided to take me out to eat at that time. Sooooo, I didn't get to shoot... therefore someone else is going to be the Champion of Champions this time!
> 
> I will do a shoot when I get time... but it won't count, even if it is the highest count.
> 
> The winner will receive the custom Harpy shown below.. inscribed with "Vindicem Pugiles" the Champion of Champions in Latin.
> 
> I don't wish you all luck, I wish you the highest of skill.... and it's my feeling this Championship contest will be a good determiner of who's is highest at this time!


As Per my feeling on it. Bill you host the contest I still would like you to shoot in view extenuating circumstances and count it. We want to be put to the test.


----------



## Bill Hays

A deals a deal... I'll shoot but it won't count... I missed my window.

I want to give this slingshot away to another worthy shooter anyway... someone who will appreciate the aesthetics.


----------



## GrayWolf

Bill....what deal??? All you said was that you wouldn't shoot until the 8th and you did that. As I see it, you were good on your work and now it's open season on thread.

I agree with Ray, we are all here to because we want to push ourselves to be the best we can be, no matter the outcome. I, for one, want to compete against the best so I can see where I need to make adjustments and what I need to do to improve. It would not be a true Champion of Champions contest without you.

For me, it's an honor to be included in this contest. If I come in dead last, great, so be it....I still had the chance and I'm loving every minute and every shot.

So, what do ya say, Bill...come out and play??? :wave:

Todd


----------



## Charles

I agree with the others, Bill. Come on and shoot! I for one will never match you on shooting threads, but a couple of the other guys here just might!

So far only 3 of us have been shooting. Ray, Jax, Gabby, BC-S, Ash, CO, Arturo, MJ ... where are you guys???? I am sure you can all do better than an old [email protected] like me ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

I would love to participate more but the last couple of months have been the least I have shot regularly since 2010. The convenience of shooting inside has helped me to participate more. Everything is handy and I only have one battery that doesn't last long so hauling things in and out based on battery life got old very fast.

I know, I know. Get a spare battery. I intend to, along with a score of other things.

I have altered my indoor catch box and have cans suspended waiting for an opportune time to shoot for entry.


----------



## M.J

I'll be in soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaximus

I plan on shooting a few rounds, Charles. I've been letting myself get distracted with other things. I still need to figure out a good setup. I'll get in at least a couple before the month is out. From the looks of it though I'll be hard pressed to get 3 or more.

And, Bill, I say go for it. Just try not to make us mortals look too bad. :looney:


----------



## GrayWolf

A little breezy today (25 to 30 mph gusts), but the sun is shining...a great day to hunt some thread 

This is the best I've been able to do in several days...3 cuts and I had time to get a couple of shots at the 4th, but no such luck.






After the 3rd cut and seeing that I still had a little time left, so much adrenalin went through me that I was lucky that I didn't drop the slingshot or knock over my table trying to get more ammo :rofl:

At least my shirt was fitting for the way I am shooting today .

Todd


----------



## Charles

Wow, GW!!! I think I counted 12 shots you got off there ... that was some fast shooting. I really need to speed things up a bit. I may try to move inside just for a change.

Also, I am having some trouble seeing the threads in some circumstances. I am thinking about putting one of those little colored sticky dots on each thread, just to give me something to see. Do you guys think that would be cheating???

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

I wouldn't think that would be a problem, Charles. You still have to hit the thread.


----------



## lightgeoduck

It's a joy to watch you guys, and a shame that I have been missing out,,, as some of you know, that it always jumped at a chance to compete. I remember the very first comps, I barely got 4 pts, but I was in like Flynn... I don't like making excuses, all I can do is hope I can get into the swing of things and " Man up".

Cheers LGD


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles...as long as you don't try to stick a magnet and/or razor blade :neener: to the string, I don't see how it would be a problem.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

LGD...while you might not be able to "compete" in this contest, but, I for one, would love to see you shoot some thread, matches, or cards. Then you will have the set ups for the next time. I'm glad your back with us after being gone so long.

Todd


----------



## M.J

That was fast, Todd!
Part of my strategy for this one was having a 2:1 speed advantage and now you're blowing that out of the water.
Thanks alot! :drinkup:


----------



## GrayWolf

MJ...I learned from the best....YOU!! :neener: I took notes at the Summer Nationals. I learned long ago when shooting for speed, to have a good set up that reduces motion on the reload. I have a table set up with my ammo all set up in 2s. I have trouble with more than 3 rounds in my hands when I use flat bands. I would use tubes and get more rounds down range, but I'm not as accurate with them...yet :naughty:. My fastest so far is 15 shots...only 2 hits, but everything went perfect...no messed up bands and the ammo went into the pouch perfect every time. Very rare for me to have no problems during a full round. Maybe if I went from 3/8" to 7/16" I would reduce the ammo problem...who knows :iono:. It's all for fun and NO ONE is having more fun than ME!! :king:

Todd


----------



## M.J

I usually hold 12-15 7/16" in my draw hand. I find that if I use 3/8" I end up dropping most of it :iono:


----------



## GrayWolf

I'll have to work on that this winter. The bands I'm using are pretty light (5/8" x 7" tbg or 5/8" x 6" .03 latex)...good for thread and paper, but not much else. I have a lot of things to work on over the winter before the next ECST....things that I don't normally do...speed, naturals, distance, accuracy....you know....EVERYTHING :rofl:

Todd


----------



## Charles

Where are the shooters????

I moved a bunch of stuff in my basement so I have a 10 meter range down there. Here is the verification video of the setup:






Even with those tags on the threads, I found it VERY hard to see them. Here is one round where I hit a tag but did not cut the thread:






Well, I shot a couple of rounds, but was getting really frustrated because I just could not see those threads, even with the tags. In this video, I missed the first shot, but then got 4 in a row ... CANS that is ... I got so frustrated not seeing the threads that I just shot the dern cans instead. Ah well, it may be good for a laugh! I am going to have to set up a spot light, I think.






Come on guys ... get to shooting!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles....go to your local sewing store and get some yellow embroidery thread. There are many colors that are almost neon. A dark background will help but shouldn't be needed. The one I use is Madera brand....left over from doing custom embroidery...one good thing about having too many hobbies :rofl:.

Also, put a little weight into the cans...it will keep them from jumping around so much. I use water outside, but some steel or lead ammo would work as well.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

I'd love to be able to shoot more, but by the time I get home from work, it's already dark. I get a couple of hours on Tuesday afternoon and most of Wednesday each week. I don't have an indoor area where I can shoot 33ft, so I have to take what I can get, when I can get it.

I'm also trying to get set up for winter shooting in the basement. I moved a cabinet and turned it into a new catchbox with a bigger area for more targets. I can get right at 30ft, so hopefully, I can get in any contest this winter.

Todd


----------



## M.J

I was out for an hour today and couldn't make it happen. I should have kept one of the vids where I hit the string 4 times in a row without breaking it.
I did cut one the other day but erased the vid on accident.
I'm batting 0.0!


----------



## GrayWolf

MJ....put some weight in the cans.....the tighter the thread the easier they cut

Todd


----------



## 1912

GrayWolf said:


> MJ....put some weight in the cans.....the tighter the thread the easier they cut
> 
> Todd


But the tighter it is, the less you see it :what:

More weight = water?


----------



## Rayshot

Charles said:


> Wow, GW!!! I think I counted 12 shots you got off there ... that was some fast shooting. I really need to speed things up a bit. I may try to move inside just for a change.
> 
> Also, I am having some trouble seeing the threads in some circumstances. I am thinking about putting one of those little colored sticky dots on each thread, just to give me something to see. Do you guys think that would be cheating???
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I too am having very much difficulty seeing the thread with the set up I have indoors, even though I have a deep blue cloth behind the yellow threads. I can see the threads enough to get a bead on them, but as soon as I have my SS at full draw and try to focus it's like they disappear. I can't hit them enough this way at present to make a showing.

Something has to change!


----------



## GrayWolf

Regular sewing thread is tough to see at this distance. Get some embroidery thread....it's made in colors that are meant to stand out. The one I'm using now is made by Madera...it is a yellow that stands out very well against my black background. I tried normal white thread at first, but it was hard to see. Hobby Lobby has a decent selection if you can't find a dedicated sewing shop.

Gaboxolo....yes, I use water, but I'm shooting outside. If I had the room to shoot indoors, I would just use some steel or lead balls. I don't have a problem seeing the thread I'm using. The looser the string, the more chance it will have to slide around the ammo and not be cut.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Although today was Canadian Thanksgiving, one of the major second hand stores was open. So I went down and bought some black T shirts. I put them up on my basement backstop and added a spot light to boot. Now at least I can see the threads, even if I can't cut them! I shot a few rounds with much less frustration than my last attempt. I did not up my score but will post a couple of videos anyway.

In this first video, I was shooting a bark-on natural (made for Winnie's contest), banded with TBG and using a dogbone pouch. I got one cut.






In this second video I switched to a little frame I made from a moose antler. I was using half doubled 1842 tubes attached with Gypsy tabs, and a kangaroo leather pouch. I managed to get two cuts.






Well, these are not game changers, but at least I am back in the swing with my setup. While reviewing some of the other videos, it was encouraging to see how often I actually hit those sticky dots, even it I did not hit the thread ... at least I am pretty close!

Best of luck to the rest of you!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting, Charles! It's amazing how seeing the target better makes things less frustrating. I'm glad you've got your enthusiasm back.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well this string slinging business is intense and by far the greatest test yet. Did a little string slinging today and only was able to snag one to sneak into the mix and killed one can lol. I hope there is some more sun around tomorrow and the next day and I will try to improve my score.

You guys that managed to get three is impressive that is very hard and well done. :bowdown:






Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## Charles

Good beginning, Matt. A few more rounds and you will settle into it. Looks like the weather is holding for today. Hope you can get out there.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Matt....a good start! I know you will get settled in. Put a little more water in the cans....almost to the point of breaking. It will keep them from moving so much.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Well, I shot a few more rounds tonight, but I cannot seem to up my score. So I will not bother with the videos. Hope to see some good scores from the rest of you soon.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J

What a loser...

I sent another 60 or 70 shots down range tonight (the last 25 or so nearly by moonlight) and this was the best I could muster: two string hits out of 14 shots. I'm doing something wrong with my setup. I've hit the threads as many as five times in a minute and they won't break. I'm using regular sewing thread that I can easily break by tugging on it and the cans have a good amount of water in them. I guess that's what makes it an exceptionally difficult challenge.






MJ-- 1 vid, zero cuts


----------



## Charles

Keep at it MJ!!! I am using old cotton thread, which cuts pretty easily. Check to be sure you are not using polyester thread, because that stuff is pretty tough to cut. If you are shooting steel ammo, try washing it well with soap and water to remove any oil, and then boil it in some vinegar to give it a slight etch. That rough surface will grab the thread a lot easier than smooth steel. I am shooting lead, and it seems to cut the thread fairly well.

To get that number of shots down range in that time, I would have to use a shotgun!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

MJ...that is a lot of shots down range! Only suggestion is possibly more H2O. My cans are close to 1/2 full. You can see the thread stretch a little when I hang them...I go right to the breaking point (and beyond at times ). Also, not all thread is the same. I tried regular sewing thread and it was a lot tougher than the embroidery thread I'm using now.

At least you're getting some shooting in....some of us haven't shot outside in quite a while .

Keep after it....I know you have a 4 or 5 in ya.....I'm expecting to see it any time.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

I'm in the same boat, MJ. I seem to only be able to find two types of thread. Thread that breaks under the weight of the can and won't even stay up and thread that resists all forms of damage; super-thread, if you will. I can fill my cans with water and actually hear a "twanging" noise when I hit the thread, but no breaks. I'm about to try gluing broken shards of razor blades to my steel balls. I'll let you know how it went as soon as I get out of the hospital, or whenever I regain fine motor control of my fingers, whichever comes first.


----------



## Charles

Try your local dollar store or even a second hand store. Look for those super cheapo sewing kits ... the kind sold for travelers. Usually they have very crappy cotton thread. Sounds to me like you guys are using polyester thread. I do not put anything in my cans, but when I hit that thread, it breaks cleanly and the cans drop pretty straight down. On the other hand, in one of my videos above ... where I got p!ssed and started shooting the cans ... I hit a can and gave it a good knock without breaking the thread. That cotton sewing thread seems to have just the right properties for this application. I can see a new ad campaign for those thread manufacturers ... "Our thread is particularly well designed for slingshot thread cutting competitions, and is used by expert slingers world wide!"

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

Yeah, you never see thread labeled "extra weak!" :lol:

Here's three of my attempts from tonight. Finally starting to get something going:


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, MJ!!! Now you are on your way ... I am sure your score will being going up soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CCHGN

Good shooting! Can I ask what SS and ammo you're using?


----------



## M.J

CCHGN said:


> Good shooting! Can I ask what SS and ammo you're using?


Sure.

I was using this slingshot with 1"x0.75" tapered .030 latex bands and shooting cutoffs of 5/8" threaded rod and 5/16" hexnuts


----------



## Charles

Excellent choice of ammo, MJ. Those cutoffs should grab that thread and not let go!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> Excellent choice of ammo, MJ. Those cutoffs should grab that thread and not let go!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yeah, there's very little "almost" where that ammo is concerned


----------



## CCHGN

M.J said:


> CCHGN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting! Can I ask what SS and ammo you're using?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> I was using this slingshot with 1"x0.75" tapered .030 latex bands and shooting cutoffs of 5/8" threaded rod and 5/16" hexnuts
Click to expand...

Nice, that's definitely a candidate in the Open Design category(imo, Natural, Template or Open designs). Very clever to use a flachette to cut thread.


----------



## treefork

Where does time go? I got some shooting in. No game change. Wanted to post my new range. Its cold and rainy here so I moved up into the attic space.


----------



## treefork

Another round the same.


----------



## Bill Hays

TreeFork... that's some good shooting Man!

I've not been able to get online to much over the last week (sitting a post waiting on a cougar) but now I think everything is resolved, at least for a while. Sometime in the next few days if the weather holds I'm going to try and post up a video.... I'll leave plenty of time to beat my score, if indeed I can even get better than three cuts in a minute.... but I'm going to cheat now, I'm going to use orange thread instead of the black, which I'll be buying when I get to town pretty in the next day or two!


----------



## treefork

Bill

Tell us what happened with the cougar! Sounds like it returned again.


----------



## Bill Hays

About a week and a half ago I was outside working on a slingshot at about 1:30 am and heard the dogs in far long runs start pitching a fit... and then I heard a cougar scream. I went out there with my shotgun but by that time there wasn't anything to be seen. The next morning I was feeding the goats and one of the baby goats was missing... I couldn't find it anywhere, so I think the big cat took it away.

After that I set up a blind kind of in the middle between the perimeter fence and where the goats are staying at night... I've been manning it waiting for something to happen during the full moon... but since that night nothing's happened.

So I'm thinking we're on the migratory path of at least one cougar and it's probably moved on now... I probably don't have anything to worry about for around 6 months or so now.

I told you about last year in October when the thing jumped in the goat pen with the 6 foot fence and jumped out with a 35 pound goat in it's mouth without a perceptable sound to me... pretty awesome power in these big cats, so I want to make sure all the kids, both goat and people are safe... therefore measures have to be taken sometimes.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, great shooting! I'm jealous of anyone that has 33+ feet to shoot indoors. I'll be out in the snow & rain tomorrow trying to up my score....might be a challenge reloading in a hurry with frozen fingers :rofl:.

Keep after it...I know you have a 5 in you some where.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Bill....glad to hear the big cat moved on. Stay safe and keep everyone else safe as well.

As far as the orange thread goes, all's fair!! Those of us (ME) with bad eyes need that advantage. But now I don't have an excuse....oh wait...the bad eyes...I'll stay with that one. They do call me Helen Keller on my pool team .

Todd


----------



## treefork

I'm getting close . I hit # 4 thread twice! You can hear the tick in the hollow can. Just wasn't centered enough.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

GrayWolf said:


> Bill....glad to hear the big cat moved on. Stay safe and keep everyone else safe as well.
> 
> As far as the orange thread goes, all's fair!! Those of us (ME) with bad eyes need that advantage. But now I don't have an excuse....oh wait...the bad eyes...I'll stay with that one. They do call me Helen Keller on my pool team .
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd. Get a portable heater going in the garage. You'll be fine.


----------



## treefork

Alright I'm slowing down. Time for dinner.


----------



## Charles

Treefork, that is some TOUGH shooting!!! I think you are probably going to knock us all down before the end.

I just got out of the hospital today ... hernia repair. No real problems but some pain. I will not be able to shoot for a few days. Glad to have my indoor range set up. I will go for four in a couple of days when I can stand straight again.

Bill, I think you are right about being on the "cougar route". That's the way they often do here on Vancouver Island. Hope you nail that bugger before long ... here they have several times snatched children from the beach. And if my sticky dots on the thread are not a cheat, then your yellow threads are just fine. Looking forward to a good string from you.

C'mon the rest or you guys ... better get to shooting while I am incapacitated!!! :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash

When we get cougars around here we just call them a taxi and send them home.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, glad to hear you're on the mend. Hopefully it will be a fast and fairly pain free one. Looking forward to you getting 4 (or more) and whooping the rest of us.

Todd


----------



## treefork

View attachment 43433




ash said:


> When we get cougars around here we just call them a taxi and send them home.


----------



## GrayWolf

I finally get a chance to do a little shooting today. I haven't been able to get anything game changing so far, but I'm hoping the cold will make the string a little more brittle . It's 36 degrees and every once in a while a few flakes of snow are in the air. I'll just have to take a few more breaks to warm up.

2 threads






If you look close...might have to go full screen...there are a few fine snow flakes blowing around.






Ok, I'm warm again....back to the tundra.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, GW! You are getting lots of shots down range. Since I am only getting off 5 decent shots, I will have to score 80% in order to get 4 cuts .... hmmm ... the chances of that are just a bit lower than the reality of zombies!!! But I hope to get in a few more rounds before the end. At least I can now shoot indoors. You are a tough dude to be shooting in that cold and snow.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Todd. I got a few in but no improvement.


----------



## GrayWolf

Thanks guys. I gave up a little early to run some errands, but had a little fun before I quit. Now I know why I had so much trouble getting the cuts :banghead: :rofl:.






Those weren't lucky cans anyway...time to get some new ones.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Man, that is just how I was feeling ... every once in a while you just gotta shoot those cans!!! I think you need some wimpier thread ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

No improvement today. Here was a practice run I get the 5 cuts after a minute of warming up. Doesn't count. Just posting up some shooting.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, I was looking at the same cans for the last 3 times out...maybe it was just the cold, but I swear they were laughing at me (my mother laughed at me once....ONCE :rofl sorry, but it had to me said.

The thread is ok...just need better aim and hit the center of the can, not the edges to make them spin.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....I call foul....the light is heating the thread right up to the breaking point :neener: .

Good shooting, bud! My money is on you. I only have one day left to shoot and that will depend on the weather. But it will be a marathon, so get that 4 or 5 up on the board so I know what I have to beat.

Todd


----------



## Charles

That is some fine shooting, TF! That thread looks very thick, but it seems to cut cleanly.

I hope one of you guys ups the score soon. I do NOT fancy being in a shoot out with you ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles. It's very thin . The pink lights up with the bulb I'm using. I've tried many threads. The neon green seemed the least visible. I would rather be in the sunlight but the weather hasn't been pleasant. I'll shoot in zero temps but it's usually at tin can size targets.


----------



## treefork

Just got home from work. Need to catch up on some sleep but was craving my addiction.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....the video is unavailable.


----------



## treefork

Its lost in cyber space. Hopefully it will appear soon.


----------



## treefork

Here is a game changer. I wanted the fifth but it was swinging from the cutting of number four and my name isn't Bill Hays.LOL


----------



## Charles

Sweet shooting, TF!!! Way to go! I knew you would do it. I am very, very pleased for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thank you Charles.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....sweet shooting!!! Don't sit back....i know you can get 5

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thanks Todd. I'm vegetating in my chair behind a key board. lol


----------



## Jaximus

That was awesome, tf. Three in a row is pretty crazy, man.

I keep trying to get out and shoot a video, but I swear the world is conspiring against me. Perhaps this weekend I'll get a few in. Keep shooting, guys. I know you can match 4, GW. With your skill and maybe just a hint of luck I think you could win one for the underdogs. treefork is like the Fidel Castro of this year's competition. It's time he was deposed!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 43561


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job Tree fork. I am bummed I work sun up to sun down and basically have had no daylight to work with this month. The two times I have gone out I maybe had 2 hours total time so I was happy just to get one.

Good job all very good slinging again this month.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Jaximus

treefork, you know I love you.


----------



## Charles

C'mon Jax ... you have a reputation to defend!!!!

Matt, if you have some time next week, you are welcome to come over and shoot in my basement. Just give me a call.

My slashed belly is recovering, and I now think I can shoot without pain ... well, not without psychic pain, but at least without the pain due to surgery! Hope to give it a couple of more tries.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

The B.C. Shooting Club.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles that sounds great I will send you a PM. Hope all went well with your surgery and you are healing fast.

TF as for the BC-Slinging club I have thought about it a bit and would love to start one. With more and more people joining the forum to it may be possible to get a good group together for summer meets.


----------



## Jaximus

And also summer meats.


----------



## Charles

Just before lunch I thought I would try a few rounds. I had a few stabs of pain, but not too bad. I did not get any improvement in my score, but I did get a few doubles.
















I just cannot seem to get more than 5 accurate shots off in one minute ... oh, well ... I will do what I can do. But I will keep at it. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Charles.


----------



## Bill Hays

This is my entry for the Champion of Champions contest... like I said I'll only do one video and this is it.

I finally got some time and was able to get it done today. I know it's not a contest winner... but like I said it's my entry.

However, it was a fun and interesting shoot... I hit several of the threads and they didn't break on the first shot, and I think I missed totally only once in the minute time allotted.

Fustrating but fun, it shows you that you REALLY are not perfect and a LOT more practice is needed!

Good Luck guys, you're all Champions in my book and I just KNOW you can do better than me... especially since I had all those "near" cuts that very well could have been!

Four and 4 to close to believe they didn't cut shots... I think I'm to used to shooting at matches is the problem... where if you hit the thing it won't light and only a perfect scrape will do... and that's what I did here!


----------



## treefork

Very impressive as always Bill! Hitting the threads that many times. Amazing! :bowdown:


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, Bill! You need some of my wimpy thread!!!

Your first shot came across at 0.36 into the video, and by 1.36 you had downed 4 cans. In that time, you got 9 shots off. By my account, that is very impressive to get off that many accurate shots in one minute. That's one shot at just about every 6 seconds. If I was spraying ammo that fast, I might as well just be throwing it at the target!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, good shooting. I wish I was at your percentage of hits to shots. It's truly impressive

Bill, great shooting, especially with the wind you had going.

I only have one question.....WHERE IS BEANFLIP???? I hope he is ok. He needs to be in on this.

Keep after it everyone....plenty of time to raise the bar.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the kind words guys! GW, as for my percentage of hits, just remember that I MAY not be showing you ALL of my attempts .... :naughty: :rofl:

Well, I figure that if I speed time up to double my normal rate, I can put two of my videos together and get 4 hits!!!! Think you guys might notice that, though ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Charles, good shooting. I wish I was at your percentage of hits to shots. It's truly impressive
> 
> Bill, great shooting, especially with the wind you had going.
> 
> I only have one question.....WHERE IS BEANFLIP???? I hope he is ok. He needs to be in on this.
> 
> Keep after it everyone....plenty of time to raise the bar.
> 
> Todd


I have a few excuses. Primarily.....I can't hit the broad side of a barn right now. But, here is one just to make an appearance. One 

Really really wish, I could have participated more. I have nothing but good to say about this contest and it's participants. Great shooting all.


----------



## treefork

Looking good Bean. Cutting thread at 33 feet is a challenge for all. I say you get extra points for most original clock! lol Keep shooting Brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles

Hey Bean!!! I am so glad you got your toe in the water. There is still time to give it another go. Wow ... you got off 10 good shots there ... twice as many as I manage. I am sure you will cut more threads if you can shoot a couple of more rounds. Hang in there, my friend.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## 1912

Only one question, im trying to set up my indoor range because it's windy here. Can i put a tiny label or something on the thread to make it contrast with my blue background? Inside my home, it's impossible to see the thread "naked".

That, and other different reasons, have delayed me doing my entry for this month.

I want to beat you TF!!!D*mn, you shoot quite well!


----------



## Bill Hays

Gaspar,

It's more than fine to shoot inside or outside, your choice. It's also okay to mark your threads, but you must cut the thread for it to count.

Good luck Man, you're going to need it... Treefork ain't no lightweight!


----------



## Charles

gaboxolo said:


> Only one question, im trying to set up my indoor range because it's windy here. Can i put a tiny label or something on the thread to make it contrast with my blue background? Inside my home, it's impossible to see the thread "naked".
> 
> That, and other different reasons, have delayed me doing my entry for this month.
> 
> I want to beat you TF!!!D*mn, you shoot quite well!


Hey Gaboxolo,

I had the same problem of not being able to see the threads with indoor lighting. I put little sticky dots on my threads ... you can see the dots in my videos. No one has objected, and it makes it MUCH easier to see the thread. In my view, the contest is about shooting accuracy, not how good your eyes are! Sometimes I hit the dot but not the thread ... but I have to hit the thread to cut it, so that is always clear. I put one dot on one side of the thread and another dot on the other side, so the two dots stick to each other with the thread between. I then fold the dot along the thread at 90 degrees. That way no matter how the thread twists, I can always see the dot. I also found it helpful to set up a spotlight to one side of the threads.

By all means, jump right in!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Got a few in. No improvement ;(


----------



## treefork

Here another. I'm thinking I going to need 5 maybe even 6 with the competition. I better get busy then.


----------



## CCHGN

Too bad there's not a way to slo mo, with the buffering of the vid, it's hard to tell,,,,,,,


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip, glad you made it! I'm sorry to hear you're not shooting much. Sometimes it's best to just step back, take a breath then jump back into it. Hope to see you back in the thick of things soon.

Treefork, great shooting. At the rate you're going, that 5 is sure to come.

The days are getting short...this could get interesting!!

Todd


----------



## Charles

TF, I am totally blown away!!! Man, you are clipping off those shots fast, and with great accuracy ... what a guy! You are definitely the guy to beat ... well, for someone else other than me to beat ... :bowdown:

I am going to see if I can up my speed a bit when Matt comes over tomorrow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Todd and Charles.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging TF you are consistently killing it again. I just wish I had some more time to dedicate to it. Looking forward to meeting up with Charles for a sling, I would like to get more then just one.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

It was sunny here today, but windy and cool. Matt came over this afternoon, and we headed down to the basement for a shooting session. Matt was doing pretty well, and got several rounds of two cuts, but the three eluded him. I finally managed to bump him out of the way for a couple of rounds myself :bouncy: and managed another double ... the three eluded me as well!!! :rofl:






I seem to be stuck at two ... hope to give it another go before the end. :bonk:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great sling today Charles I had a awesome time. I am happy to improve my score. got a few vids I will post. Great slinging again this month guys you are all very impressive.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting by the B.C. Slingshot club. ( Charles and BC )


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting B.C. and Charles. Still time to get in a few more rounds.

I'm starting to get range envy. I can get up to 30 ft. in my basement. Might be time to buy a bigger house so I can build a permanent indoor range :rofl:.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Here are two other vids that were good. I would love to get that third one that eluded me today.











Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bill Hays

That's some outstanding shooting Gentlemen.

I told you this month's Champion of Champions shootout would be a "bugaboo"... In my mind it doesn't seem like cutting threads would be any harder than cutting cards, and in fact may be easier. But in reality it's much harder for some reason... the winner of this will be a worthy Champion, that is for sure... and right now it's looking like the odds are in favor of Treefork.... at 3 sets of 4 cuts, he's pushing the boundaries and seems destined for five cuts or more.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Bill Hays said:


> That's some outstanding shooting Gentlemen.
> 
> I told you this month's Champion of Champions shootout would be a "bugaboo"... In my mind it doesn't seem like cutting threads would be any harder than cutting cards, and in fact may be easier. But in reality it's much harder for some reason... the winner of this will be a worthy Champion, that is for sure... and right now it's looking like the odds are in favor of Treefork.... at 3 sets of 4 cuts, he's pushing the boundaries and seems destined for five cuts or more.


This one has the minute time limit. There is a pucker factor. Racing against the clock. The more cuts needed the more the intensity. Precision with the speed shoot.


----------



## Charles

Hey TF ... man you make that 3 look so easy!!! You are smokin' .... :wave:

You are quite right about the time limit. It is one thing for me to know I have 10 shots, with basically no time limit, as when we were shooting cards and matches. It is quite another to know I have to keep getting those shots off pretty fast in order to beat the clock.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

You got that right Charles. This is a whole new ball game. No biggy for Master Hays but us regular guys feel pressure.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, great shooting again!! Keep up the pressure. I'm taking tomorrow afternoon to give it one more try (well...several actually). I have a meeting in the morning, but I told everyone around me to leave me alone for the rest of the day. In the back of my mind, I really want to see a shoot off between you and Bill. I think that would be epic. I could see a 5 shot, no time limit string cut shoot off....with one week to post your best video. Of course, some say I have a sick mind, too :rofl:.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Lost my Mojo. Can't seem to up the score today. Them threads are tough on the eyes.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, I think I see the problem....it's the brand of the cans. You need to get off of the Miller products and go to something better :neener:. Just kidding bud. Take a break, relax, empty a couple of new cans and it will come.

3 is still a good number in anyone's book.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Got three today as well. :headbang:






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

HEY ... GREAT shooting, Matt!!! Just so the rest of you know, Matt was thinking of coming over here this afternoon, but he had a dentist appointment this morning. I called him around noon, and he said his head was still numb, so he was just going to sleep the rest of the day. Soooo, maybe that is the secret ... just get your head numb so you do not feel anything, and then go out and shoot!!! :rofl:

Way to go, Matt ... I am proud of you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Matt!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks guys means a lot coming from you beasts of the slingshot.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## treefork

Three way tie for second place so far.


----------



## GrayWolf

Nice shooting BC. Lots of time left, so keep after it.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Three way tie for second place so far.


I'm good with that!!


----------



## Charles

I shot a round this morning just before lunch ... got a pair right off the bat and was feeling good, looking forward to an afternoon shoot.






After lunch I had to go out to the store, but when I got back, I shot a few more rounds. I got a couple of more doubles:











Then I finally got another three ... YAY! But when I looked at the video, I see I was 10 seconds over time, and I got my third cut on that last shot! :violin:

Oh, well ... I still have time to give it another try.






I've just got to be more careful with my time.

I have been feeling pretty smug at my recovery after the surgery ... surgeon called this morning to see how I was getting along, and I told him I was good. But watching me shoot on the videos, I have to laugh ... there I am humped over like a dog taking a dump!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks GW I will try to get some rounds in early morning before work. As my shifts for the next few days are 11:30-7:30 so bad timing for slinging. I am totally proud to stand tied with you guys in 2nd place. I am interested to see if Tree fork or master Bill is going to win the finals or if Beanflip was going to swoop in from the shadows and win out right.

So many tasty outcomes that could happen and again a really great month of slinging.

Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## ash

First shooting in almost two months and I snagged a thread on my first round:






I have more to upload and should have another free hour for shooting tonight.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Nice slinging Ash. :thumbsup: Dam good for jumping back onto the saddle after two months.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Ash, nice to see ya again! A good start. You will be back in top form in no time. Still plenty of time to get in a bunch of shooting.

Welcome back,

Todd


----------



## Charles

Way to go, Ash! You must have eagle eyes to see that thread ... I sure can't see it in the video!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

The longer I thought about that round of three today where I was 10 seconds over the limit, the more irritated I got. So I went down to the basement after dinner, and the very first round I got a good three. I shot a couple of more rounds trying for four, but my heart was no longer in it tonight. So here is my legitimate three.






I did get off 6 good shots, and still had some seconds to spare. I would like to think I am improving ... :looney:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Awesome Charles I knew you would would get your 2nd three. :woot: That four isn't far off. Keep at it as long as your stomach isn't hurting you, you should go for it. :thumbsup: You are a great slinger Charles keep at it the four will come.

Its thanks to Charles I have a high caliber partner to practice with to keep me progressing and on my toes. For that I thank you my freind.

Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting Charles!!! See, that wasn't so hard, was it??? :neener:. Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## ash

Charles said:


> Way to go, Ash! You must have eagle eyes to see that thread ... I sure can't see it in the video!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I can't see it, not even from half the distance!

I just aim for somewhere between the bits of masking tape at each end of the thread, try to get 8 shots per round and hope for the best.


----------



## ash

My second round has uploaded - two cuts:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting everyone. Bean flip your funny.


----------



## Charles

Again, thanks for the kind words everyone.

Matt, you are too kind. As you and I both know, I can take no credit for your performance. It is your willingness to get out there and practice, practice, practice ... that is what is making the difference.

Good shooting, Ash. There are still a couple of days to go ... keep at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great shooting everyone!


----------



## BC-Slinger

This morning I gave it my all folks and could muster a three again and a bunch of twos the four eluded me. My hat is off to the leaders you guys are what push me to keep getting out there and get better I love competition.

Off to work now so good luck all get after it.






Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## treefork

Congrats on the second 3 cut BC !


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, Matt! I thought for sure you were going to get 4.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

BC, great shooting!! You still have tomorrow...still time to get that 4 or 5.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork....Charles....get off the computer and get out there and get those scores raised!!


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> Treefork....Charles....get off the computer and get out there and get those scores raised!!


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ... and you, my friend!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treefork....Charles....get off the computer and get out there and get those scores raised!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ... and you, my friend!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

 :neener: :neener: :neener: I'm trying...can't get more than 2 so far today. I've finished off 3 bandsets that I was using last week, shot close to 3 pounds of 3/8" steel, and about all I'm doing at this point is flock shooting...point and fire.

Getting to be crunch time for me. Time to get my head out of you know where and do this.

Back later.

Todd


----------



## Charles

OK, GW ... you can stop poking at me, at least for a little while :stickpoke:

I popped down to the basement just before lunch, and nailed another 3 on my first round. That is my third 3, not counting my 10-second-over session. I shot another couple of rounds, but the 4 seems just out of my grasp.






I have to go out this afternoon, but I hope to have another go before the end. I would REALLY like to get 4 ... TF has been resting on his laurels for too long ... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Great shooting Charles!


----------



## 1912

When is this contest over? Tomorrow i think, isn't it?


----------



## GrayWolf

Tomorrow evening 6 pm CST...just less than 25 hours to go. Still plenty of time to post a big score.

Best of luck.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Close. So close.


----------



## Charles

Dern, TF ... I thought sure you had it that time. EXCELLENT shooting!!! Keep at it ... you can get 5. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thank you Charles. I'm working on it right now!


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles and Treefork....great shooting, both of you! Keep after it guys....someone has to get 5.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is my last 2 videos of the contest.

A three cut...






and a little fun and a lot of rambling on.






After watching this, I realized that I missed quite a few people....Jax (I'm not sure how I missed you :banghead: ), MJ, Ray, Gaboxolo, Arturo. I'm sure that I'm still missing some, and for that I apologize.

I've had more fun this summer than I have had in a long time, and I have all of you to thank for that. Thanks for putting up with me and my strange sense of humor.

Bill...thanks again for another fantastic contest :bowdown: . This is another shot that I would never have thought I could do only 6 months ago.

Great shooting everyone.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Todd

Your a great shooter and sportsman!


----------



## Rayshot

I haven't shot but about 15-20 one minute timed sessions but I am hopeful I will be at it tomorrow, the 31st the last day. My catchbox is a cob job for this so that and being busy has been tough.

The worst was not being able to see the thread. I found if I leave extra thread hanging down fro the upper attachment point and lightly wrap the extra down around the taught sting that made all the difference in seeing and not seeing.


----------



## GrayWolf

Ray, good luck tomorrow. I know you do well under pressure...I've seen it first hand. It sucks when work gets in the way as much as yours has this summer. Hopefully you will get some relax time one of these days.

Todd


----------



## Charles

I went down before supper and put in a couple of more rounds. I now seem to be stuck at 3.






I hope to give it another try in the morning. Best of luck to everyone. TF, I am rooting for you to get your 5!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Wow Charles. Bringing those threes often! Nice!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow some more top tier slinging gentlemen. Someone has to get the 5 in the minute. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## ash

I just retired for the month with a few more twos and some close calls on three and/or random destruction.

Back to the badges, making and collecting for me.

Wonderful series of contests, gentle slingers. Thanks to Bill and all the shooters


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome shooting guys! I had a busy month with work but I still got in some shooting and enjoyed it. You guys are awesome talented shooters! I could only get one to drop and wiggle a second! Congratulations to all of you multi droppers!!! This is not an easy challenge as it should be tough being the Championship round. I had a wonderful time shooting with you guys. You are all sportsman of the highest caliber! Thank you Bill for a fun summer! You got me to try things I thought impossible for myself! It was just so much fun!!!
See you guys around the forum. like Ash I got more badge challenges to get after.
Warm Regards to you all
Randy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great shooting everyone! Wow.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well guys the last morning of it all and I feel great after. Thank you all for helping me become a much higher level slinger, and I really appreciate this contest.Bill thanks you so much for all you have done for us. This year I will leave this competition with a bunch of new friends and a great new outlook at what can be done with a slingshot.





 Sory about quality was done on cell phone after slr died.

Well off to work again guys the comp isn't over yet lets see that elusive 5.

Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, Matt!!!! That looks like a four ... way to go!!! I will give it one more go myself after I walk the dog.

By the way ... you cheated by wearing that cap!!! :neener:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

After re-checking the video after a pm I got i did notice the can that was smucked looks like it drug two can down. So My four doesnt stand I have anouther 3 video i got close to four again when i get home from work I will post it. Must have been to excited and tired to notice this moring sorry guys/

good luck all at getting the five.

Cheers

Bc-Slinger


----------



## Charles

All right, ALL RIGHT!!! I got tired of you guys making fun of me, so I thought I would show you just what I can do. Here is three with one shot!!! :neener:






O.K. ... that was a joke. I tried to set it up so they would all come down on one shot, but only 3 actually fell. Then I got to thinking ... heck, I can't let all these young punk kids show me up!!! So, while I was down in the basement, I set everything up for real and shot a couple of rounds. Yep ... I got FOUR! I think my last shot was over the1 minute mark, but I did not hit anything with it, so it does not matter.






Soooo, TF, I REALLY want you to get five. I do NOT want to be in a shoot out with you. If it comes to that, I will gladly concede.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

I am proud of you Charles. I am happy at least one team member of team BC got four. I know you can get five take your time and snipe those threds.

Good luck my freind. Great slinging

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

Well. It's over! Congrats on the four Charles! I tried for five. Not happening today. Congratulations to all. Everyone did great. Thank you Bill Hays for the contest.


----------



## Charles

Great slinging everyone!!! TF, you and I both know you are waaay beyond me. You really deserved that 5, and I am sorry you did not quite make it. As for everyone else in this shoot, you all have my deepest respect, just for participating. It takes a lot of nerve to get on here and measure yourself against, TF, GW, and Bill. I want to thank all of you for making this a most enjoyable enterprise. And as I have said before, Bill, I send a special thanks to you for getting us motivated and out there improving our skills.

All my very best to each of you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay!

THAT was some shooting Guys... congratulations to ALL of you... you can ALL shoot with the best on the planet and hold your own. It's been a true honor and priveledge, and I'm not just saying that, I really mean it.

So it turns out to be a three way tie for first place... well "non potest esse nisi unus", there can be only one... since I'm actually one of the honored contestants.... I'm open to any suggestion for a shoot out finale.

My first inclination would be shooting matchsticks for one minute at 10 meters... every hit/break is 1 point and a light up is worth 5.... the first one to post the highest score is the winner and the contest ends next Thursday at 6 pm CST....

That's my first notion, but like I say, I'm totally open to anything you guys would like to do.... even letting Jaximus choose it for us!


----------



## Jaximus

10 meters. 3 matches, 3 cards, 3 pennies. Each shooter gets 9 rounds and is to engage targets in order, so a shot at a match, hit or miss move on to the card, hit or miss move on to the penny, repeat. Match lights = 5 points. Card cuts = 5 points. Abe headshot = 2 points. Hits are 1 point. Out of order hits (hitting a match when you should be hitting a card, etc.) are worth 0 points.

This incorporates all the previous targets and should be fun to watch. It should also be difficult with the type and location of your targets changing after every shot.


----------



## treefork

I vote Bill Hays suggestion.( Matches ). The other seems complicated set up for indoor. I just don't want to burn my house down. LOL


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay... did I say let Jaximus choose it?

That proves I CAN be wrong sometimes!

Jk


----------



## Jaximus

All of you guys are champions in my book. It has been an absolute blast shooting with everyone here over the summer.

Mr. Hays, thank you for hosting this competition and supplying some truly amazing prizes.

treefork, you've consistently bested all of us. You are truly a world class shooter and a gentleman.

GrayWolf, you're an awesome competitor. Your enthusiasm and encouragement of other shooters has been exemplary. I've watched your shooting reach a whole new level over the summer. treefork better watch his back next year, haha.

Charles, you're a mad scientist. Your zany match lighting antics were a highlight of this competition. Your sure and steady shooting has been inspirational to many.

Beanflip, Rayshot, BC Slinger, Can Opener, ash, MJ, you guys are all awesome. My hat is off to all of you.


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> I vote Bill Hays suggestion.( Matches ). The other seems complicated set up for indoor. I just don't want to burn my house down. LOL





Bill Hays said:


> Okay... did I say let Jaximus choose it?
> 
> That proves I CAN be wrong sometimes!
> 
> Jk


Looks like we've got a couple chickens here, guys. Like matches have ever caused a house fire, pshhh.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles.....great shooting!!! I never doubted it for a minute.

BC...good shooting to as well....way to keep after it to the end.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats to everyone!!!

Bill, thanks again for getting me off my butt and making me a better shooter.

Here is my suggestion for the shoot off....

5 shots at thread.....no clock. 1 week to post the videos....as many as you want (that way we get to see a little gamesmanship :naughty.

If there is a tie....first one to post that number...UNLESS it's a perfect 5. If we get more than 1 perfect then we go to week 2...5 shots at matches, same rules.

That will make for the most accurate shooter. Speed is great, but I want to see accuracy......just my opinion.

Good luck to everyone, no matter what the targets.

Todd


----------



## 1912

As Jaximus said: "My hat is off to all of you".

Finally i have been unable to take free time and try a 5. Who knows, that's a thing i'll never know.

I'm looking forward to see the tie breakers videos.

Hope to compete next month.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Charles

I am happy with the Hays/TF suggestion. I agree it is much less complicated. How about shooting the matches in order, say left to right? Given my past performance on matches, I have no illusions about setting the house on fire!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CCHGN

Congrats everyone,,,,everyone is a winner. Bill mentioned a Champion of Champions.

I have to say, the thing that drew me here is seeing( on Youtube) Bill light those matches up on the first shot. I didn't realize the competitons were shoot until you hit it. Imagine what the late, greatest trick shooter of all time Bob Mundon( or Wm Tell or Robin Hood or Annie Oakley, or WBHickock, or Gunny Hathcock, et al) would say if he could shoot it 'til he hit it.....lol

IMO,for the CoC, shoot one thread, 5 shots, the least amt of shots to hit it wins. or one thread, one shot, first one to hit it wins. If two hits it, 2 threads, 2 shots, etc


----------



## Bill Hays

Sooo, we're good with "shooting matchsticks for one minute at 10 meters... every hit/break is 1 point and a light up is worth 5.... the first one to post the highest score is the winner and the contest ends next Thursday at 6 pm CST...." then?

This is "perfect" for me... we've had about 10 inches of rain starting the night after I posted my video until this morning... so EVERYTHING is wet. I doubt I'll get even ONE lightup. But it would be cool to break like 10 matches in a minute though... especially since the world record a couple of years ago was 10 soda cans in a minute... shooting that many matches instead of cans would be a true testiment to how far we have all progressed in a very short time....


----------



## treefork

:thumbsup: Matches it is.


----------



## Bill Hays

Good deal... I'll dream about it tonight and be able to do in real life.... what, did I just give away my secret?!


----------



## Beanflip

Most consecutive hits would be the best I think.


----------



## treefork

Bill Hays said:


> Good deal... I'll dream about it tonight and be able to do in real life.... what, did I just give away my secret?!


Visualization. I knew it! Knew it was something like that.


----------



## Charles

Good thing I am shooting in my basement ... it is soggy here this time of year. I will get my setup done tomorrow, and hopefully give it a few tries ... just to set the bottom of the ranking ... :rofl: I know the two of you are going to clean my clock on this one, so for me there is no pressure! I am happy to concede in advance.

Most matches in a minute!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## 1912

Just a quick question, does the weather influence on a match (to light it up or not)? What factors must I take into account? (Humidity, temperature, wind)

Damn, even on survival and camping shops it's almost impossible to find here strike anywhere matches.


----------



## GrayWolf

Gaboloxo...high humidity can quickly (within 30 minutes) make a strike anywhere match useless. Some people will dry the matches in the oven or microwave to help them light easier. I did this on some and on a humid day, the matches would not light, even on the box after 30 minutes outside.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

Wind doesn't seem to have any effect at all. It seems even in a gale force wind the match will light up, then quickly extinguish. I wonder if being really cold would affect a light. Time to stick some matches in the freezer.


----------



## treefork

This is going to be tough because of my work schedule this week. So had to get some rounds in.


----------



## Charles

Way to start things off, TF!!! I had not thought about the problem of having to blow the match out ... probably will not be a concern for me!!! I see you are outrageously optimistic putting up all those matches! :rofl:

Sooo, let me think about this ... the most shots I seem to be able to get off in 1 minute is six. So even if I hit a match every shot, I still will not be able to match (HA!) you ... heavy sigh ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## 1912

Charles said:


> Sooo, let me think about this ... the most shots I seem to be able to get off in 1 minute is six. So even if I hit a match every shot, I still will not be able to match (HA!) you ... heavy sigh ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Don't be pessimistic Charles, you also can light a match up (even two, who knows)

TF,great shooting. You have a gift to make easy the difficult. Great skills.


----------



## treefork

Thank you Gasper


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, great start! Way to put the pressure on.

Charles, this time you have to get determined a little earlier. I would never count you out of any contest.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thanks Todd


----------



## Rayshot

I want to tell you guys that you did some great shooting, cutting the threads!! I founds the threads the most challenging of all the targets. Excepting lighting a match.

I couldn't get a groove in the times I tried. But I made the threads so scared how close I was. I was thinking they felt like this, . But all they did was gesture me :neener: .


----------



## ash

Haha! That was funny, TF :rofl: Slick shooting too


----------



## Charles

All right ... I thought I would at least try to get on the scoreboard today. The weather here is miserable ... rain, wind, cool. So I was shooting down in the basement. First video is 2 hits. I think my last shot was a few seconds over, but I did not hit anything with it anyway.






I did a couple of similar rounds, but then finally got 3. I really envy you guys that can strike matches so easily!!!






Soooo, I will claim 3 points ... lagging behind, as expected, but pleased to be here. Bill, I know you are superb, but I am rooting for the underdog this round. C'mom Treefork ... go for it!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Charles. You'll get dialed in again. The threads didn't require elevation focus like the matches. Thanks for rooting for me. I'll need it with the Master Match Lighter Hays. I'm at work now so hope to shoot Monday.


----------



## Bill Hays

Excellent shooting Gentlemen!

I did get one round in tonight, was only able to get 5 in a minute... of course the light was failing. I can't upload right now due to the internet running very slow for me right now.. hopefully I'll get something better tomorrow before the rains move back in...


----------



## Charles

Aye, Bill ... Was that 5 lights???? Man, I am sooo out of my depth ...

Cheer ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

I'm hoping that's five hits. :shocked: With Bill anything is possible!


----------



## Can-Opener

Bill Hays said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here's another question: Can we set up as many matches as we want, or do we only get one chance per round to light the match while cutting the card?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yes you can do as many big gamble setups as you want... you get 10 shots, so there's a theorhetical 250 points possible... if you miss the match and hit the card it counts as 1 point, cut the card instead it's 5 points, actually make the shot... 25 points!
> 
> Also, there will an incentive added later on... it'll be anybody who can get 25 points, any way you want to... will get something special... but I can't tell you what it is right now as I have to make sure they come back from the waterjet guys first...
Click to expand...

I am not worried about more prizes but I am curious about what became of the water jet project??? mentioned here? I like build stuff.


----------



## Bill Hays

Lol, if I would have had FIVE match lights... I would've had to upload no matter how slow my internet is right now... no it's just five hits out of 10 shots in a minute. Since it's not a game changer, I didn't think uploading was necessary.

Hopefully I'll get a little time to shoot here in a little while.... my goal is 10 match hits in a minute from 10+ meters, if a match LIGHT happens that's just gravy!


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> Lol, if I would have had FIVE match lights... I would've had to upload no matter how slow my internet is right now... no it's just five hits out of 10 shots in a minute. Since it's not a game changer, I didn't think uploading was necessary.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a little time to shoot here in a little while.... my goal is 10 match hits in a minute from 10+ meters, if a match LIGHT happens that's just gravy!


You are a BRUTE!!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

I shot a few more rounds this morning, but I did not get any improvement, so no sense posting. I am pretty steady getting off 6 shots ... I am amazed at you guys getting off 10 well aimed shots in one minute!!! Carry on, gents!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Charles 6 Shots of 6 lights is 30 points! lol


----------



## treefork

I'll shoot tomorrow. ( Monday) . Hope I can get in the zone.


----------



## Bill Hays

Man I don't know what's going on... it's like I'm stuck on 5 hits... it doesn't matter time of day or even if the bands are wet or whatever... 5 is my huckleberry right now.

I won't get a chance to shoot again due to weather until Wednesday or even Thursday it's looking like... so it's probably a win for Treefork unless Charles smokes a few!


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, Bill!!! [email protected]!!! I wish I was that consistent.

I shot a few rounds this morning. Right off the bat I took the head off a match, and the basement smelled of match strike ... but no go ... :banghead: . After a couple of rounds, I decided to try to up the number of shots on target, so I held a bunch of ammo in my hand. After the first shot, I could not load a second shot with all that ammo in my hand, so I just threw it all down!!! :rofl: Well, back to what I do best ... just try to be calm and focus. That actually paid off! I got a light and dern near set the house on fire!!! :headbang:






A pity I got it on the first shot ... trying to focus on my next 5 shots while watching the flare burn and drip into the catch box .... well, needless to say I did not hit anything else. Soooo ... I upped my score to 5 points. TF, you are still the guy to beat!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Nicely done Charles. A match light! Awesome. I hopefully will will give it a shot tonight. Finally a break from work.


----------



## GrayWolf

Bill, great shooting! Keep after it. Never give up....always a chance to up the score. I like the little match blocks....are they wood or metal?

Charles, congrats on the light!! I'm not sure I could keep shooting like that...I give you a lot of credit for that courage. Lots of time left.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the good words TF and GW. I guess I will just keep plugging along. Gotta go out tonight and try to find a new mirror. I was mucking about downstairs and managed to tip that big one over and smash it on the concrete floor!!! :rofl: Oh, the trials and tribulations that befall us ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Improved my score.


----------



## Charles

Man, that was OUTSTANDING, TF!!! Congratulations. :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :bowdown: That was very fine shooting indeed. I liked that slow and steady, bang on every time.

Well, we all know who is going to win this one. But I will continue to give it a try. Hmmmm ... maybe I will try magnesium 1 inch balls, and set them alight before I shoot ... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles. I'm going to see about raising it some more.


----------



## treefork

I tried to snuff it out with followup shots but that rubber tubing was burning to much. You can see the ball pass through the flame.


----------



## Bill Hays

World Class shooting Treefork.

I'd concede right now... but I just don't have any "quit" in me though!

Hopefully the weather will clear enough before the deadline to get a chance to shoot... OR I might get fidgetty enough that I just take the whole kit and kaboodle out to the long barn and shoot. We'll see I guess...


----------



## treefork

Thank you Bill. Don't you have slingshot orders and a honey do list to work. lol :rofl: I know I have a long way to go to catch up with you. You have been an inspiration to us all. Now get those slingshots out to those customers. :rofl:


----------



## Charles

Way to go, TF. IF I get another light, I will try to put it out with subsequent shots. Standing there watching that fire drip down is not conducive to doing much else anyway!!

C'mon Bill ... go for the barn!!! Give me a little help here!!!!

My very best to both of you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

It's almost to much to resist... I just finished up about 100 slingshots over the weekend and yesterday... maybe I can get some time to a little somethin' somethin' out in the barn... it's to wet at the catchbox area now.


----------



## treefork

This one I almost burnt down the house!!! Lot of fire.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Excellent shooting Treefork!!!! 

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## 1912

treefork said:


> This one I almost burnt down the house!!! Lot of fire.


I take my hat off to you TF.


----------



## treefork

Thank you CM and thank you Gasper.


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Treefork,

Great shooting!

There is still time for three lights. You can do it!

Randy


----------



## Charles

DERN TF !!! What are you trying to do to me???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

C'mon, Bill. You have to get into this game. I am really lagging behind. I have a video loading right now ... was pretty proud of myself until TF posted this one.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork




----------



## Charles

All right ... I thought at first that I got a light with 3 hits ... BUT, after watching the video a couple of times, I think I did not get a hit on that second shot ... the match second from the left wiggles just from the impact of the ammo on the backstop. And from where I was shooting, I thought I had hit the burning match on the shot after I lit it, but reviewing the video, I do not think so. So, here it is ... one strike and two hits for 7 points.






Of course with TF putting on a sprint, I now have to try for two strikes ... man, that guy is tough!!! Bill, Bill ... help me out here!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

No change ;(


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...awesome shooting today!!!! You need to be careful showing these vids....your insurance rates might go up :rofl: . In one summer, you have gone from being a good shooter to a world class slingshot sniper. What you have accomplished inspires me to shoot more and to try to become better :bowdown: :bowdown: .

Charles, excellent shooting!! Keep going, I know there is 2 lights in ya. Just have someone standing by with a fire extinguisher so you don't have to run up there yourself.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thank you for the kind words Todd. The same does apply to you also! It's good will have a small but core group here that actually appreciates the shooting aspect of the game. Don't get me wrong. I appreciate a piece of craftsmanship, but these things were meant to be shot. Mind you I'm doing this with an inexpensive slingshot. Just saying.


----------



## Jaximus

You got your two lights, treefork. Amazing shooting, brother. Keep at it, but don't burn the house down.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax. I got three 5 gallon water extinguishers and a 5 gallon bucket of water with two super soakers. I ready. Not kidding. lol


----------



## Jaximus

It was pretty intense when flaming rubber was dripping onto the floor. Never show that to the misses, haha.


----------



## treefork

Jaximus said:


> It was pretty intense when flaming rubber was dripping onto the floor. Never show that to the misses, haha.


Let me tell you It. The amount of fire and dripping rubber was very distracting for me That is why I went far away for the second light.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Charles

Treefork, you are HOT!!! :headbang:

I had an appointment with my surgeon this morning and with my opthamologist. Now my eyes are all dilated!!! :nerd: :shocked: Hopefully that will pass shortly, and I can get in a few rounds this afternoon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

treefork has ascended to another level entirely. It's really crazy to watch. I would have loved to have seen how many pennies he could have hit in the previous comp. Wicked shooting, tf.


----------



## treefork

Thanks a lot Jax !


----------



## Bill Hays

Here in a couple of hours I'm going to go and set up in the barn and see what I can pull out... Treefork is one of if not the best shooters I've ever seen handle a slingshot, and it's an honor to shoot with the likes of him and Charles... well for that matter ALL you Guys have been an inspiration and watching you go from being rather ordinary to becoming match lighting card cutting experts has been quite a trip.

You ALL worked hard for it and now you have skills that are basically "impossible" to believe if you're a layman.

As it is right now, I haven't been able to get but one match to light up since the rains arrived... so to give it the best try possible I am putting all my matches that I'll be using under a heater fan and take them out just before attempting this tonight.... but as it stands right now, it really does look like Treefork has it dialed in pretty well and probably has this one in the bag.


----------



## Jaximus

Good luck, Bill. Treefork certainly isn't going to make it easy for you, that's for sure. It's awesome watching such skilled shooters go head-to-head. Need to get me some popcorn.


----------



## Charles

Just got back from trying a few rounds ... but, alas, the spirits are just not with me today. I will make one more run at it tomorrow morning ... I seem to do better in the morning. Best of luck to Bill and TF!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

.


----------



## Charles

TF, you are just sooo consistent ... definitely well above my level!!! Great shooting, as always.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Well Guys, it's up to you now.

I shot for about 30 minutes and couldn't get even one light.... and although I did get a couple of strings of seven hits, that's just not good enough.

It looks like Treefork is the Man to beat, and right now he's shooting at a level far beyond what most people would even believe possible.... so good luck Charles, you're going to need it!


----------



## Charles

Well .... I went down to the basement just before lunch and gave it a good try. I smashed a lot of matches, but just could not get any lights ... the closest I came was a good spark, but I knocked the burning head of the match off:









No improvement in my score. Sooo ... I concede to my betters!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

You guys are the greatest, and it has truly been an honor to shoot with you. TF, you are really amazing.

Frankly, I am REALLY glad this is over!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

Charles

You have done well my friend. You have competed and tied for first place In a Bill Hays Contest ! You can be proud.


----------



## treefork

I'll post a few videos before the deadline.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Alright. I wanted the 10 per minute but good round anyway 8 matches in under a minute.


----------



## Charles

Fantastic, TF!!! You richly deserve this one.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

This concludes this broadcast: lol Last vid. I'm done!


----------



## Jaximus

8 hits in a minute is just bananas. Astounding.


----------



## Bill Hays

Three years ago it was considered a World Class feat if a person could hit 8 soda pop cans in a minute... heck the World Record was only 10 cans in a minute.

Today MASTER Treefork hit 8 matches in a minute with one being a lightup... we've come a LOOOOONG way Baby!


----------



## treefork

Thank you Bill for all you have done. You gave me a new hobby that is going to last a life time. You my friend are truly the Greatest. You have done shots I'm still trying to wrap my head around. I can only hope to be as good as you. I will keep shooting and striving to keep pace. Thank you!


----------



## CCHGN

Great shooting,,congrats,,,btw did anyone notice, on post 2001, at about 2:29, when TF pans to his container of BB, a voice on his radio says,"These magic balls changed it all".......lol


----------



## treefork

CCHGN said:


> Great shooting,,congrats,,,btw did anyone notice, on post 2001, at about 2:29, when TF pans to his container of BB, a voice on his radio says,"These magic balls changed it all".......lol


Lol Your right! I did not notice that. Good observation!


----------



## ash

I sense a new badge thread - Most cans in a minute.

Give those Guinness people something to think about


----------



## M.J

ash said:


> I sense a new badge thread - Most cans in a minute.
> 
> Give those Guinness people something to think about


They've got something to think about, they just won't :iono:


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats Treefork!!! Awesome shooting....all summer long. Definitely world class!!

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thanks Todd. You did great also!!!!!


----------



## ash

M.J said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a new badge thread - Most cans in a minute.
> 
> Give those Guinness people something to think about
> 
> 
> 
> They've got something to think about, they just won't :iono:
Click to expand...

They're holding out for cash, I bet.

It would make a mockery of them to have ten shooters all beat their published record on the same forum.


----------



## GrayWolf

Time to make a pop can sized leather target for practice :naughty: .


----------



## treefork

Fellow Contest Participants

It has been an honor to shoot with such a great group of guys. The mutual respect, support among this group was incredible. We all did great showing progressive improvement and will never be the same from this experience. We all walk away being better shooters who will continue to improve. Thank you all for a great shooting experience.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> Fellow Contest Participants
> 
> It has been an honor to shoot with such a great group of guys. The mutual respect, support among this group was incredible. We all did great showing progressive improvement and will never be the same from this experience. We all walk away being better shooters who will continue to improve. Thank you all for a great shooting experience.


 :iagree:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> Fellow Contest Participants
> 
> It has been an honor to shoot with such a great group of guys. The mutual respect, support among this group was incredible. We all did great showing progressive improvement and will never be the same from this experience. We all walk away being better shooters who will continue to improve. Thank you all for a great shooting experience.


Back at you, man!
We had a lot of fun and made a bunch of people (including me) better shooters.


ash said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a new badge thread - Most cans in a minute.
> 
> Give those Guinness people something to think about
> 
> 
> 
> They've got something to think about, they just won't :iono:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're holding out for cash, I bet.
> 
> It would make a mockery of them to have ten shooters all beat their published record on the same forum.
Click to expand...

I kept telling myself I wasn't going to say this, but I am :
Breaking the record in one's own back yard is one thing, doing it in front of many of the best shooters in the country and three cameras away from the home court is quite another.
They're holding out for cash to be sure, though.


----------



## ash

M.J said:


> I kept telling myself I wasn't going to say this, but I am :
> Breaking the record in one's own back yard is one thing, doing it in front of many of the best shooters in the country and three cameras away from the home court is quite another.
> They're holding out for cash to be sure, though.


Dang straight, pressure is the biggest obstacle by far.

Those guys who shot on that Chinese TV show must have been sweating BBs! :rofl:


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Fellow Contest Participants
> 
> It has been an honor to shoot with such a great group of guys. The mutual respect, support among this group was incredible. We all did great showing progressive improvement and will never be the same from this experience. We all walk away being better shooters who will continue to improve. Thank you all for a great shooting experience.


Same to you. This has further pushed my desire to become a better shooter that was started back at the summer nationals in 2012 by MJ, Ray, Nathan, and several others. I only hope that someday, I can help someone as much as I have been helped.

Todd


----------



## M.J

ash said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kept telling myself I wasn't going to say this, but I am :
> Breaking the record in one's own back yard is one thing, doing it in front of many of the best shooters in the country and three cameras away from the home court is quite another.
> They're holding out for cash to be sure, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang straight, pressure is the biggest obstacle by far.
> 
> Those guys who shot on that Chinese TV show must have been sweating BBs! :rofl:
Click to expand...

No kidding!

Those guys have balls of steel in more ways than one :O


----------



## Bill Hays

Well Guys.... THAT was fun and interesting!

Okay, here's what I'm thinking... now that it's "Winter" we have to do something that can be done indoors and at closer ranges. Two things come to mind, consecutive match hits, and or consecutive card edge hits/cuts.... everything else seems like it would be to easy.

Of course there is the option of going with two categories... pros and beginners.... beginners shooting at paper bullseye targets and pros at matches and cards etc..

Pros are anybody who competed in this year's contests and beginners everybody else...

What do you think Guys?


----------



## 1912

Bill Hays said:


> Well Guys.... THAT was fun and interesting!
> 
> Okay, here's what I'm thinking... now that it's "Winter" we have to do something that can be done indoors and at closer ranges. Two things come to mind, consecutive match hits, and or consecutive card edge hits/cuts.... everything else seems like it would be to easy.
> 
> Of course there is the option of going with two categories... pros and beginners.... beginners shooting at paper bullseye targets and pros at matches and cards etc..
> 
> Pros are anybody who competed in this year's contests and beginners everybody else...
> 
> What do you think Guys?


It's a good idea, but we have to decide a distance for beginners and pros. For example, i can also shot at 10 meters away indoors.(even at 25m)


----------



## Charles

I am a bit under the weather today, so not in a fit frame of mind to reply ... sorry! Basically, I am in favor of something ... perhaps not too intense ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork




----------



## Charles

OUTRAGEOUS!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ash

Perhaps start with a poll of what distances the regular shooters can manage over the Northern Winter.

It's not winter here, but I can shoot 10m indoors.


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm in favor of more shooting. I can do 30 ft. in my basement. Cards, matches, whatever...I'm up for any of it. I still want to see someone do the elusive 2 matches, one behind the other...it's one of my goals for the winter. Maybe someone can come up with something new....smallest washer pass through with a given size ammo?

Todd


----------



## treefork

Horizontal Threads

Horizontal Card Cuts

Most card cuts per minute


----------



## ash

Cut a can with the fewest shots?

Card cut poker?

Greatest number of fire engines called as a result of match lighting?


----------



## Jaximus

The max distance I can get indoors is 28 feet.

I think something like can cutting would be pretty cool. Easy set up. There would need to be some restrictions on ammo types for that. No way a guy shooting 3/8 steel is going to be able to keep up with a guy shooting bolt cutoffs.


----------



## 1912

Jaximus said:


> The max distance I can get indoors is 28 feet.
> 
> I think something like can cutting would be pretty cool. Easy set up. There would need to be some restrictions on ammo types for that. *No way a guy shooting 3/8 steel is going to be able to keep up with a guy shooting bolt cutoffs. *


Imagine me shooting 5/16 steel balls what i can do LOL


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, I'm thinking 7 meters, about 23 feet, seems like it would be a distance that should be doable for just about everybody. Now, at that distance the targets need to be VERY challenging for the pros and something like a 2 1/2" target for a beginner would be good.

I'm thinking pros should maybe shoot a mix of horizontal and vertical cards, most in a minute, to start maybe... I don't think playing with matches indoors would be to good of an idea to condone, but cards I don't see a whole lot of problems with other than stupid mistakes stuff.

Beginners... well they can simply shoot at card faces... most hits in a minute seems like a way to go...

Anyway, we'll come up with something I'm sure to pass the winter and keep our skills sharp.


----------



## ash

Sounds good to me. I could use my upstairs range and break open a pack of GW's cards to blast into pieces.


----------



## Charles

O.K., friends .... thread cut badges have been distributed. If you do not have one but think you should, just get back to me.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles, those look great! Thank you.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Nice job Charles!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Awesome thanks Charles. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

You can all thank Master Hays and your own efforts .... :wave:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ash

Thanks! I wasn't expecting a badge, but I'm happy to have it


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys, I was crazy busy during all of the thread cutting month. I still had to earn the badge so here is my video I made tonight. Congratulations to all you multi thread cutters this is a hard challenge!


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener....nice shooting! It's amazing how the time limit gets the adrenalin flowing.

Todd


----------



## ash

It sure does! I was doing can hits per minute last night and even raised a sweat 

That doesn't seem to help with hits the way it does with shots fired, though...


----------



## treefork

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys, I was crazy busy during all of the thread cutting month. I still had to earn the badge so here is my video I made tonight. Congratulations to all you multi thread cutters this is a hard challenge!


Nice work shop! I'm envious .


----------



## M.J

Jaximus said:


> The max distance I can get indoors is 28 feet.
> 
> I think something like can cutting would be pretty cool. Easy set up. There would need to be some restrictions on ammo types for that. No way a guy shooting 3/8 steel is going to be able to keep up with a guy shooting bolt cutoffs.


What kind of jerk would shoot cheater ammo like that?? :iono:

Oh yeah...


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, CO. That time limit is a real bugger!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Hey guys, I switched ammo using 1/2" all thread. I had a good run and got four cans but when I watch the video I see the clock was not working the whole time but you can see the time on the video line so i don't know if this makes the badge or not. I will do it again if I need to?
Most of all it was a rush!!!!! Plus I smacked the clock trying to get in another shot!


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting CO!


----------



## GrayWolf

Excellent shooting CO!!

Time to join the hunt for the triple threat.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratulations C-O I hope what we talked about helped that score out. Great slinging buddy. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Looks good to me, CO! The time is easily verified by Youtube. When I watched it, your first shot hit at 34 seconds. All 4 cans were down by 1:34. Good shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

BC-Slinger said:


> Congratulations C-O I hope what we talked about helped that score out. Great slinging buddy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Please share. We all want to learn. :wave:


----------



## Can-Opener

I was having a hard time cutting the thread. I could hit it but it would just wiggle side to side. So I private messaged Charles and BC asking about ammo type. Cut off bolts was one suggestion and lead slugs was the other. I went with cut pieces of all thread because I had it on hand and did not require to much work. It was suggest that I mark the thread with stickers so i could see it. Very helpful. From reading the thread I picked up that weighting the cans was helpful. My own Idea I put a blank cardboard behind the thread so I could see where I was hitting. All these came together in a big way all at once. Two was the most I could get after that. 
Matt and Charles, Thank you for the helpful tips guys! Good luck to anyone who try's this it is challenging!
This contest was awesome fun! I wish I would have had time to do this challenge with you guys when it was happening. You guys are all awesome sportsmen and fun to shoot with.
Regards
Randy


----------



## ash

That's more or less what I did too. Short lengths of threaded rod or plain steel rod cut roughly. I did label the thread at first, and almost immediately got my 2 cuts, but later I just aimed above the can and went for fast re-loading. Still only got 2.


----------



## Charles

It seems I was "elected" to clearly formulate conditions for awarding the Pocket Predator precision shooting badges, so that those who were not involved in the original competitions might qualify for the badges. I have made a stab at it, and you can find them posted here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

I would like to ask all the participants to have a read through the descriptions. I have a pretty tough hide, so if you think anything should be changed, just let me know ... either in this thread or by PM.

Under the description for each badge, I selected an example video of someone qualifying for the badge. Since TreeFork did such an excellent job throughout the competition, I decided to use his videos throughout. I do not mean any disrespect to any of the rest of you ... I just thought it would be easiest, and perhaps most consistent. I also used an early video by BeanFlip and one by MJ to illustrate the two preferred methods of videoing the shoots. I did not ask anyone's permission to repost their videos, and perhaps I should have. If any of you have any objections to your videos being used in this way, just let me know.

Thanks again to all of you, and especially to Bill, for a lot of fun shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Did you guys notice Bill featured your videos in the " Super Shot" section on http://pocketpredator.com ?


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> Did you guys notice Bill featured your videos in the " Super Shot" section on http://pocketpredator.com ?


Nope, I had no clue. I was just on his site a couple days ago, too. It feels somehow... surreal I guess to see my video in there with the rest of you guys. That's pretty awesome. Thanks for the heads-up, TF.


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> Did you guys notice Bill featured your videos in the " Super Shot" section on http://pocketpredator.com ?


That's cool! I am honored to be a part of the group.


----------



## Charles

I am extremely honored to be included in that group! Congratulations, guys!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm honored, but also shocked that mine were in there. It was funny that in the 2 that I'm in, I have on the same clothes, but they were from different months :rofl:. Must have been my lucky outfit....maybe I should wear them all the time...but they would have to be under my parka and carharts now.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays

Treefork is right... all you guys who were shooting so well.... don't delete your shooting feats... as you're inspiring a whole new generation of shooters!

Okay, I think we're maybe a week or so away from being able to start the Winter shootouts..... I've just been absolutely swamped with work lately and haven't had time to really put any effort into it yet.. but the end is in sight!

I'm thinking we should be shooting at matchsticks for most consecutive hits being the goal.... hitting the same matchstick over and over would be fine too, so using one of Ray's indestructible matches will probably be allowed. I'm not sure we should promote lighting fires inside the house, so no extra points for lightups.


----------



## 1912

Bill Hays said:


> * I'm not sure we should promote lighting fires inside the house*, so no extra points for lightups.


You guys have already shown many times you can light up matches. I think it's time to be conservative inside house lighting matches.

Let's wait until summer to do it outside, right?


----------



## Bill Hays

For the guy who was wanting to see some competition videos... this thread has more than a few... and they're by some of the best shooters in the world!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Bill Hays said:


> For the guy who was wanting to see some competition videos... this thread has more than a few... and they're by some of the best shooters in the world!


Hearing this coming from one of the guys I looked up to as a new slinger and still do. This is just a treat/privilege to have been a part of this. Thank you Bill for taking the time and effort for putting things like this together, and making the slingshot community a better place to be a part of.

I have said it before and will say it again you are the man my freind.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Bill Hays

I think it's about time for another shooting contest... and since it's winter, I was kind of thinking about something along a 21 foot challenge where you simply see how many card edge hits, not necessarily cuts but hits, since the majority of shooting will be inside and the power to cut might be a little to extreme for the environment...

Maybe something along the lines of the video below:






The goal would be to see how many you can get consecutively... no time limit... take your time aiming and getting it perfect... 21 feet... standard prove your distance and so forth rules would apply...

Let me know your thoughts, and we could probably start on it in a week or so if everything is good...


----------



## Beanflip

Hahaha! YES! You know I love a contest! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Heck yea this would be awesome, I didn't get to participate much since I'm late to the slingshot world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I am going to get some kind of camera/catch box set up in the basement soon so I can get in on this challenge. I have not been shooting much since the temperature dropped.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I think it'd be awesome... but I'd not be allowed to do it in my house. Grrrrrr. I'm curious as to what the prizes would be, though, I'm still going to try to figure out if there's an indoor place I could do this though.


----------



## Bill Hays

If there's no disagreement then it's okay to start shooting for the contest now then!

To reiterate:

These contests are open to ANYBODY on the planet, no restrictions on location, age or sex.... Furthermore, you can use ANY type of rubber/latex powered weapon, slingbows, crossbow type slingshots, slingrifles, wrist braced slingshots, non wrist braced... It's an OPEN contest!

THE ONLY RESTRICTIONS ARE:
1) YOU CAN NOT USE LASERS OR MAGNIFIED OPTICS.

2) YOU MUST SUPPORT THE WEAPON YOURSELF, NO ELBOWS ON A SOLID SURFACE AND NO BRACING AGAINST VERTICAL STRUCTURES, LIKE A WALL OR A TREE.

SHOULDER STOCKS, WRIST BRACES, ARE ALLOWED... AND IF YOU WANT TO SHOOT WHILE SITTING DOWN, THAT'S FINE TOO, JUST NO RESTING THE ELBOWS OR BRACING AGAINST SOMETHING.

Requirements to make it count as an official entry video:

Cards need to be a minimum of 2" apart.
A barrier of some sort, set at a minimum of 21' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand and shoot from behind the barrier.

Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and legible in frame.

It is also advisable to prove no video cutting by either playing a radio in the background, audible to the audience... or showing an analog clock in frame at the same time when shooting.

Contests start on the 1st of the Month and run to the last day of the Month, closing at 6 pm Central Standard Time of that day.

On the video, You must state your name and that you're shooting for, "the pocketpredator.com shooting contest".

You must show the cards before you shoot at them and make sure they are always in frame until you are finished.

Also, the target and you standing behind the barrier must be in frame when videoing the shooting.

Remember, it's edge hits... not full cuts that count, but full cuts do count as well. Since it's an indoor (for the most part) contest, power isn't the goal, precision is!

Prizes.... those will be announced and shown in the next few days.


----------



## James West

Sounds great


----------



## treefork

What was decided for a prize ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Very nice!
I'm in!


----------



## mostho

great challenge!


----------



## treefork

Here is my first submission . Five consecutive hits .


----------



## treefork

Here is my second submission and now the new current world record . 10 consecutive card edge hits .


----------



## Bill Hays

I've had a few complaints and also a rethink about the contest...

It's now going to be a hit a vertical string as many times as you can in two minutes contest.... time begins after the first shot.






Treefork... that's some fantastic shooting and you deserve to be rewarded for it... so I'm going to send you another slingshot as well.

So what we're looking at is....

You have a two minute time limit,

time starts after your first shot,

shooting at a vertically hung string of 1/8" or less diameter,

most hits in a minute wins.

There will also be a drawing for ALL entries as well... even if you only hit the string once, the video counts and is an entry for the drawing.

Prize will be whichever slingshot of the two that the champion does not pick...

Prize #1 is an Ergo Ranger, cast in 6061 aircraft aluminum, hydro-dipped camo finish... worth about $100

Prize #2 is a small Ranger, (Pocket Ranger) with Universal tips, cast in 6061 aluminum with a hydro camo finish... worth about $90

Both prizes are pictured in the video.


----------



## Blacksmith

Will there ever be a contest where the most number of misses wins?
Because I may have a shot at winning that one!


----------



## Bill Hays

Blacksmith said:


> Will there ever be a contest where the most number of misses wins?
> Because I may have a shot at winning that one!


David, just make a video...who knows you may win anyway... even if you only hit the string once!


----------



## Rayshot

Bill, good call on using a string.


----------



## devils son in law

I think it's cool you're doing the give-away contest, Bill and both your ideas are great.

I really can't believe you had people complain about your first one though, shame on them!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## deraNdy76

Great Contest. I 'm in... Sounds like a lot of fun...


----------



## Bill Hays

The more the merrier!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

treefork said:


> Here is my second submission and now the new current world record . 10 consecutive card edge hits .


Very nice Marty!

I think you got 11 hits because the last card didn't fall but it had a slight movement


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Bill Hays said:


> I've had a few complaints and also a rethink about the contest...
> It's now going to be a hit a vertical string as many times as you can in two minutes contest.... time begins after the first shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treefork... that's some fantastic shooting and you deserve to be rewarded for it... so I'm going to send you another slingshot as well.
> 
> So what we're looking at is....
> You have a two minute time limit,
> time starts after your first shot,
> shooting at a vertically hung string of 1/8" or less diameter,
> most hits in a minute wins.
> 
> There will also be a drawing for ALL entries as well... even if you only hit the string once, the video counts and is an entry for the drawing.
> Prize will be whichever slingshot of the two that the champion does not pick...
> 
> Prize #1 is an Ergo Ranger, cast in 6061 aircraft aluminum, hydro-dipped camo finish... worth about $100
> Prize #2 is a small Ranger, (Pocket Ranger) with Universal tips, cast in 6061 aluminum with a hydro camo finish... worth about $90
> 
> Both prizes are pictured in the video.


Ok Bill, please explane better because I'm not sure to have understood.
There's no more the card challenge but there's the thread challenge or there are both challenge?
Thread challenge is from 21 feet too?


----------



## mostho

Blacksmith said:


> Will there ever be a contest where the most number of misses wins?
> Because I may have a shot at winning that one!


ahahah so I'm in too!


----------



## mostho

Bill Hays said:


> Blacksmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there ever be a contest where the most number of misses wins?
> Because I may have a shot at winning that one!
> 
> 
> 
> David, just make a video...who knows you may win anyway... even if you only hit the string once!
Click to expand...

That sounds wise. I think I will go for that too...


----------



## James West

treefork said:


> Here is my second submission and now the new current world record . 10 consecutive card edge hits .


Tree fork that is amazing shooting


----------



## James West

Bill Hays said:


> I've had a few complaints and also a rethink about the contest...
> It's now going to be a hit a vertical string as many times as you can in two minutes contest.... time begins after the first shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treefork... that's some fantastic shooting and you deserve to be rewarded for it... so I'm going to send you another slingshot as well.
> 
> So what we're looking at is....
> You have a two minute time limit,
> time starts after your first shot,
> shooting at a vertically hung string of 1/8" or less diameter,
> most hits in a minute wins.
> 
> There will also be a drawing for ALL entries as well... even if you only hit the string once, the video counts and is an entry for the drawing.
> Prize will be whichever slingshot of the two that the champion does not pick...
> 
> Prize #1 is an Ergo Ranger, cast in 6061 aircraft aluminum, hydro-dipped camo finish... worth about $100
> Prize #2 is a small Ranger, (Pocket Ranger) with Universal tips, cast in 6061 aluminum with a hydro camo finish... worth about $90
> 
> Both prizes are pictured in the video.


Sound great mr Hays


----------



## deraNdy76

Had a try today. 8 Hits. I need to change my camera set up, to see the hits clearer.


----------



## deraNdy76

Here it is. I know it didn't 't count, I forgot to show the distance. But more to come, haha..


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Here is my first go at the challenge. I believe I hit twice - just barely touching the string. I am pretty happy with this attempt since I have not shot since early December. Thanks Bill for getting me shooting again! I hope the video meets all the requirements.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys, looking good!

I'll try to do a tally each night to keep it all up to date.

Videos:

deraNdy76 1 .... needs to verify distance in next one

Grandpa Grumpy 1 with two hits


----------



## Bill Hays

For those that need more clarification:

You are shooting at a vertical string from 21 feet away.

You shoot for 2 minutes total.

Time starts when your first shot hits the backstop.

Most hits in 2 minutes will be the winner.

You must have you standing behind a barrier, and the target (string) in frame while shooting at it.

After you shoot you must verify the distance.

Two Prizes will be awarded. The winner of the contest gets first choice of the two prizes. The other prize will be awarded to the winner of the draw.

ALL entries, shooting videos, count as entries in a draw for a prize.... So enter as many times as you can, all entries count and increase your odds of winning!

Also, the string hitting contest is the only contest going on.... card hitting videos do not count.

Don't worry about Treefork... his effort is duly recognized and awarded.


----------



## treefork

I urge every one to participate and have fun with it . If you read this thread from the beginning you will see every ones skills evolve to another level . When you go through the various challenges you will each challenge develops a new focus and level of skill . Bill generously put this forth these challenges to motivate people to improve . You will understand the method to his madness when you dive in . I am eternally grateful for the past series of challenges . They taught me valuable lessons . Give it a try and have fun . I put up my videos for the original contest so I will not be playing in the current one .


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

This is my second attempt at the January challenge. I believe I got five hits. Three solid hits and just barely touching the string on the second and sixth shots. I will let Bill determine if they were hits. I am happy that I got three solid hits.


----------



## Bill Hays

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> This is my second attempt at the January challenge. I believe I got five hits. Three solid hits and just barely touching the string on the second and sixth shots. I will let Bill determine if they were hits. I am happy that I got three solid hits.


Videos:

deraNdy76 1 video .... needs to verify distance in next one

Grandpa Grumpy 2 videos, one with 5 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Hi Guys.
Here is my second Video. Again with 8 Hits, but this time with verifying the distance.


----------



## deraNdy76

Next one. I'm not sure about the last hit. The string moved a tiny bit. If it was a hit, than I got 11 hits. Enjoy


----------



## unkraut

Greetings from Europe, Germany .
My first try....
Unfortunately, the mirror has something hidden the cord ...t must continue with another setting

Were only 4 hits anyway

;-)
Have Fun


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Another attempt at the Pocket Predator challenge. Six hits this time.

Come on folks we need more shooters.


----------



## unkraut

2 Hits
Second attempt
Night Glow Ball - Night Glow Slingshot ;-) ;-) and ;-)




Grüße aus Germany

Und ich änder die Kamera Einstellung das nächste mal....


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Another attempt at the Pocket Predator challenge. Six hits this time.
> 
> Come on folks we need more shooters.


I'd love to participate, but it's below freezing and I have no viable indoor area to shoot in.  Would if I could though.


----------



## unkraut

Spiegel lass ich das nächste mal weg, und Stelle das Handy hinter das Ziel .... OK
;-) Grüße aus Germany


----------



## Bill Hays

I can tell you this much... If you follow along with this contest, shooting posting videos and so forth... by the end of March you WILL be a much better shooter than you've ever been before.

I'm using the exact (well, real close) technique that my Grandfather taught me how to shoot a pistol so many years ago...

My Grandfather was so good with a pistol, he used to hunt quail with a ten shot revolver and .22 shorts...

The first part is shooting something vertical... a post if it's a pistol, a string if it's a slingshot...

Second part, shoot at a horizontal target... a crossbar or rail if a pistol, and a string tied horizontally if a slingshot...

Last, shoot at the intersections.... for slingshots it's going to be "*+*" signs on a piece of paper....

After spending an entire summer with my Granddad, shooting everyday and taking to heart all he showed me... I became a pretty darn good shot... could light matches with a bb gun at 10 yards and was even able to take the occasional dragonfly on the wing too...

This contest is really about developing us, all of us who participate, into the best shooters we can be... the contest part is really against yourself, not others!

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best 6 hits

Unkraut, videos 3 ... best 5 hits


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin,

Otherwise nobody joins in

:hmm: 




Grüße aus Germany
;-)


----------



## MIsling

I decided to give it a go! three hits.


----------



## Beanflip

I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight. 
I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill


----------



## Luck over skill

Beanflip said:


> I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight.
> I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill


Yea it's a great challenge, I still need to make some time to shoot my self, but I'm expecting at least 20 hits from u beanflip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight.
> I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill


Now you know I'm looking forward to seeing your's!

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best 6 hits

Unkraut, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

MISling, videos 1... best 3 hits


----------



## Bill Hays

Luck over skill said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight.
> I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's a great challenge, I still need to make some time to shoot my self, but I'm expecting at least 20 hits from u beanflip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can't wait to your's too!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Sunday's attempt. Did not improve my hit count. I had a spectator watching from the couch. I never shoot very good when someone is watching.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Beanflip said:


> I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight.
> I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill


I've been waiting for you get in on this, Mike.


----------



## unkraut

Bill Hays said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight.
> I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know I'm looking forward to seeing your's!
> 
> Video count/best score
> 
> deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best 6 hits
> 
> Unkraut, videos 2 ... best 4 hits
> 
> MISling, videos 1... best 3 hits
Click to expand...

YesterdaY 2:15

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best 6 hits

Unkraut, videos 3 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 4 ... best 6 hits

Unkraut, videos 4 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 1... best 3 hits


----------



## MIsling

Second try, four hits.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 4 ... best 6 hits

Unkraut, videos 4 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2... best 4 hits


----------



## Beanflip

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent some time preparing my set up and got in some practice but I got a late start and ran out of daylight.
> I am thankful for the challenge. It got me out shooting. Thanks Bill
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for you get in on this, Mike.
Click to expand...

It's good to see you getting after it Greg. Our forecast for Saturday looks promising. I hope to shoot some then.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Here is my first video for the challenge. More to come I hope. I think that was 8 hits.


----------



## unkraut

Broken


----------



## Samurai Samoht

2nd video. I count 9 hits.


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking good Guys... it's in the high teens here in Texas, so it must pretty darn miserable up North...

The effort you're putting in is very much appreciated... and I'm sure you'll be rewarded in many more ways than one!


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 4 ... best 6 hits

Unkraut, videos 5 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 2 ... best 9 hits


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I believe I got 8 hits on this try.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

8 hits again. No improvement on this attempt.

We need to see more shooters.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 6 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 5 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 2 ... best 9 hits


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin
I have only 5 Hits
Is an Gun Slingshot better????


----------



## Bill Hays

With a slingrifle nonetheless... tres cool!

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 3 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 6 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 2 ... best 9 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Yes, 13 hits... But badly the 2 last hits where not in time


----------



## Beanflip

deraNdy76 said:


> Yes, 13 hits... But badly the 2 last hits where not in time


Excellent shooting. I'm getting some range time today.


----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 13 hits... But badly the 2 last hits where not in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent shooting. I'm getting some range time today.
Click to expand...

Thanks a Lot.


----------



## Beanflip

deraNdy76 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 13 hits... But badly the 2 last hits where not in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent shooting. I'm getting some range time today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a Lot.
Click to expand...

I seem to roll along pretty well hitting then I'm off for a few. You seemed the same. What do you think? Fatigue? Loss of focus?


----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 13 hits... But badly the 2 last hits where not in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent shooting. I'm getting some range time today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a Lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to roll along pretty well hitting then I'm off for a few. You seemed the same. What do you think? Fatigue? Loss of focus?
Click to expand...

Sometimes you look at the target and before you release, you know it will be a hit. But sometimes I lost the focus for a second and then I miss. I know it before I let the bb go. You know what I mean?


----------



## Beanflip

My first.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Nice!


----------



## Bill Hays

Super Beanflip makes his first appearance... with 11 good hits... Guys, he's shooting fast and pretty accurate... Don't let his mild manner fool you, he is a competitor to be reckoned with!

And deraNDy76... he's already getting faster and a lot more consistent... he was on track for 16 hits after the first minute... so certainly don't count him out either....

Then there's the Dark Horses... those yet to enter... beware!... they are still out there!

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 4 .... best 11 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 6 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 2 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 1 ... best 11 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Heeeere comes 12 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Another 12 er. This time with 8 mm steel balls...


----------



## Luck over skill

First attempt, looks like 9 to me, more to come ????


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

I've tried 4 times but though better, best score is 3! I need more practice with time shooting.
Anyway here are my videos:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Second try 2 hits:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Third try 3 hits:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Fourth try 3 hits:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Marco

Nice shooting!

Also, the two minute time does not start until the first shot hits the back stop. You have almost 15 seconds left when your timer goes off. Your timer does not have to be in view so you can take it back and start it right before you shoot your first shot.


----------



## deraNdy76

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Marco
> Nice shooting!
> Also, the two minute time does not start until the first shot hits the back stop. You have almost 15 seconds left when your timer goes off. Your timer does not have to be in view so you can take it back and start it right before you shoot your first shot.


Exact what I would like to say..


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking good guys....

Marco, like the others have said... time starts when your first shot goes off.

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 6 .... best 12 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 6 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 2 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 1 ... best 11 hits

Luck over Skill 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot 4 ... best 3 hits


----------



## Beanflip

Nice participation on this!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

No improvement. Six hits but five were consecutive. Then I lost my focus and did not get it back before time ran out.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 6 .... best 12 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 7 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 2 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 1 ... best 11 hits

Luck over Skill 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot 4 ... best 3 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

My fifth entry. 4 hits but only 10 shots...surely I can't run for the world record :rofl:


----------



## Samurai Samoht

3rd try. Still 9 hits.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

4th try. I just can't break 9 hits!! Hopefully I can find time before the end of the month to try again!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

My entry number 6. Big improvement 
5 hits with 9 shots...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

My seventh entry. 5 hits again but with 10 shots...


----------



## Beanflip

Snuck in 12!


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 6 .... best 12 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 7 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 2 ... best 4 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 2 ... best 12 hits

Luck over Skill 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot 7 ... best 5 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Here comes 14!!!...


----------



## Samurai Samoht

deraNdy76 said:


> Here comes 14!!!...


Awesome! Great shooting!


----------



## deraNdy76

SamuraiSamoht said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes 14!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Great shooting!
Click to expand...

Thanks a Lot.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Now do I hear 15? Who'll make it 16? Hey, Hey, What do you say? Can we make it 20?


----------



## MIsling

Third try. Sorry Jolly, I'm not that good! but I will keep trying. five hits.


----------



## MIsling

Fouth try. Seven or eight hits, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## MIsling

Fifth try, six hits.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Mlsling: You'll be striking matches and cutting cards long before the year's end. Hang in there and don't let the rope get tight.


----------



## Beanflip

deraNdy76 said:


> Here comes 14!!!...


I'm in awe of and hate you at the same time. Lol. Impressive shooting!


----------



## Beanflip

MIsling said:


> Fouth try. Seven or eight hits, I'm not quite sure.


 Keep it up Ethan! 
I like a high contrast between my target and my backstop. Try a black tee shirt behind your bright string.  Good shooting.


----------



## MIsling

Sixth try, Seven hits.


----------



## MIsling

Seventh try, only four hits.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 7 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 2 ... best 12 hits

Luck over Skill 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot 7 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Beanflip

12 after sunset!


----------



## pult421

So its most shots on the string in one or two minutes??? Says 2 min time limit.. but also says most shots in a minute?


----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes 14!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in awe of and hate you at the same time. Lol. Impressive shooting!
Click to expand...

 Hahaha.. Lol... thanks k Maestro, but I know you... It won't take long, you come around an Nananana I got 15 hits.lol


----------



## deraNdy76

pult421 said:


> So its most shots on the string in one or two minutes??? Says 2 min time limit.. but also says most shots in a minute?


Jepp, so is the deal.


----------



## Bill Hays

pult421 said:


> So its most shots on the string in one or two minutes??? Says 2 min time limit.. but also says most shots in a minute?


Most hits on a vertical string in 2 minutes....

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 7 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 3 ... best 12 hits

Luck over Skill 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot 7 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry#8 3 hits with Uniphoxx


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry#9 4 hits with Little fella


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry#10 4 hits with Maremman Stallion


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry#11 7 hits 13 shots with Maremman Stallion


----------



## Bill Hays

I've been asked if this contest is open to other forums...

Guys, Gals.... you can participate in, on, any forum you like or want to... but you must post your videos here.

Why don't I go to other forums and invite? This is the largest, most established forum of it's kind... it's main competitors are/were created with the desire to pull traffic away, splitting our relatively small slingshot world into pieces and factions... but what really happens is, pretty much the same members frequent all the forums... with a few minor exceptions... and generally speaking, those very minor exceptions are not much into shooting slingshots as much as they are into shooting off their mouths.

So, it's a lot better for my blood pressure to simply let it be and support the forum and people who have supported me since the beginning... It's a kind of "Dance with the one who brought you" kind of thing.

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 7 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 3 ... best 12 hits

Luck over Skill 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot 11 ... best 7 hits


----------



## pult421

Hope this makes the cut. I count ten.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 7 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 3 ... best 12 hits

Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot videos 11 ... best 7 hits

pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I had another try this afternoon but only got six hits. I hope to get a couple of more tries before the contest ends.


----------



## Tag

Very informative video!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 12 3 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 13 3 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 14 4 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 15 3 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 16 3 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 17 3 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 18 3 hits


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 8 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 6 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 3 ... best 12 hits

Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot videos 18 ... best 7 hits

pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits


----------



## mostho

Marco @

Genoa Slingshot

only 18 videos. You should win a prize for the biggest effort!
LOL

:king: :neener: :wave:


----------



## unkraut

Servus
Today tried again ...
With ceramic balls ....
but they probably did not suit me; - (
No clever series, and certainly not as good as Andy
Try until the latex is torn
You do not have to look at her, just did not want to withhold her

Greating from Germany




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1lRYaJm3KA




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjVsgbGzNp8




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvh45mfeXU





The End
;-)


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 19 5 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 20 4 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 21 5 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 22 5 hits





The end


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I tried again this afternoon. I was shooting my walnut ring shooter with generic flat bands. 7 hits.


----------



## Beanflip

I improved by one hit. Video to come. I’m just starting to understand the state of mind I need to improve. .


----------



## Beanflip

Here is my method for recording and analyzing my score. Horizontal marks are misses and vertical are hits.








So close on this one rushed the last shot.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Good shooting Mike. When I analyze mine I have a lot more horizontal marks.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Bill Hays

I'm supposed to be receiving a surprise in the mail, and day now.... Once I do, I'll do my customary shooting/comparison video after that.

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 9 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot videos 22 ... best 7 hits

pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits


----------



## Larren Shot

Hey I have vids I have to upload hold the spot for me I'll try to get them in tonight


----------



## Bill Hays

Larren Shot said:


> Hey I have vids I have to upload hold the spot for me I'll try to get them in tonight


Don't worry you have plenty of time. Contest will end on Febuary 10, 2018... 7 pm CST.


----------



## Luck over skill

Thank god I still have some time lol, turns out I'm not as good as I thought 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larren Shot

i have 10 vids total im still uploading more as i speak they will all be in tomorrow I'm not the winner my best is 5 hits but at least ill be in the drawing 10 times.


----------



## Larren Shot




----------



## Larren Shot




----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> Here is my method for recording and analyzing my score. Horizontal marks are misses and vertical are hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9656AA7D-E137-4D6B-AC7F-867AC4E1BA8D.jpeg
> So close on this one rushed the last shot.


Won't take long and you got me. Lol


----------



## pult421

So the more videos you make the more chances you have at getting picked?? Hmm. Seems kinda odd.


----------



## treefork

pult421 said:


> So the more videos you make the more chances you have at getting picked?? Hmm. Seems kinda odd.


Hmm . Not odd . Just kinda generous .

Read this direct quote :

" So what we're looking at is....

You have a two minute time limit,

time starts after your first shot,

shooting at a vertically hung string of 1/8" or less diameter,

most hits in a minute wins.

There will also be a drawing for ALL entries as well... even if you only hit the string once, the video counts and is an entry for the drawing.

Prize will be whichever slingshot of the two that the champion does not pick...

Prize #1 is an Ergo Ranger, cast in 6061 aircraft aluminum, hydro-dipped camo finish... worth about $100

Prize #2 is a small Ranger, (Pocket Ranger) with Universal tips, cast in 6061 aluminum with a hydro camo finish... worth about $90 "


----------



## Bill Hays

pult421 said:


> So the more videos you make the more chances you have at getting picked?? Hmm. Seems kinda odd.


There's two prizes Joey.... 1st prize is winner's choice between a Small Ranger in 6061 from Hogan's castings and an Ergo Ranger from Hogan's castings.... both are camo and both are nice...

Whichever prize the winner does not choose is going to be given to the winner of a random draw.

Each and every video posted on this thread counts as ONE entry into the draw... mathematically speaking, the person with the most videos will have the best chance of winning the draw.

Video count/best score

deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

Grandpa Grumpy, videos 9 ... best 8 hits

Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

Genoa Slingshot videos 22 ... best 7 hits

pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

Larren Shot videos 4 ... best 5 hits


----------



## pult421

Bill Hays said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the more videos you make the more chances you have at getting picked?? Hmm. Seems kinda odd.
> 
> 
> 
> There's two prizes Joey.... 1st prize is winner's choice between a Small Ranger in 6061 from Hogan's castings and an Ergo Ranger from Hogan's castings.... both are camo and both are nice...
> Whichever prize the winner does not choose is going to be given to the winner of a random draw.
> 
> Each and every video posted on this thread counts as ONE entry into the draw... mathematically speaking, the person with the most videos will have the best chance of winning the draw.
> 
> Video count/best score
> 
> deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy, videos 9 ... best 8 hits
> 
> Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits
> 
> MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits
> 
> SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits
> 
> Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits
> 
> Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits
> 
> Genoa Slingshot videos 22 ... best 7 hits
> 
> pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits
> 
> Larren Shot videos 4 ... best 5 hits
Click to expand...

I suck at reading. Didnt see that part of the post bill. Sorry if i seemed a bit confused. Im just glad i got a video in on time. Cant wait to see who wins!! Thanks bill.


----------



## Tag

More Cowbell good shooting


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 23 3 hits


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 9 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 23 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 4 ... best 5 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Realy Bad Weather in Germany at the Moment.i went under a Bridge for some shooting. No improvement, seems that 21 shots are my average number of shots I can get in 2 Minutes, without loosing to much accuracy...
Thanks Bill, for those great Challenge


----------



## deraNdy76

Best results from Yesterday


----------



## Beanflip

deraNdy76 said:


> Best results from Yesterday


Cold and windy here. That's still very good shooting. I'm glad you found my recording method useful.


----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best results from Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Cold and windy here. That's still very good shooting. I'm glad you found my recording method useful.
Click to expand...

 works very Good.


----------



## deraNdy76

deraNdy76 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best results from Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Cold and windy here. That's still very good shooting. I'm glad you found my recording method useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recording method works very Good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

deraNdy76 said:


> Realy Bad Weather in Germany at the Moment.i went under a Bridge for some shooting. No improvement, seems that 21 shots are my average number of shots I can get in 2 Minutes, without loosing to much accuracy...
> Thanks Bill, for those great Challenge


wow! Great average! My average is 11 shots in 2 min 
Speed shooting is not my stuff...
Anyway, great sessions Andy!


----------



## deraNdy76

Thank you Marco.
Well, you must know, I love the Speedshooting from time to time
On Can sized target I shoot twice as fast(of course not every shot, is a hit, lol) . But the string is much harder to hit, so I must slow down.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

deraNdy76 said:


> Thank you Marco.
> Well, you must know, I love the Speedshooting from time to time
> On Can sized target I shoot twice as fast(of course not every shot, is a hit, lol) . But the string is much harder to hit, so I must slow down.


You should try the world record.
Now the world record is 24 cans in 1 minute, with 25 you got it!!!


----------



## deraNdy76

that was my Goal, but I lost the interest. BTW. My best result are 15 Hits in a Minute. These are light-years away from the record holder... My be, after this challenge I be good enough... Who knows


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

I confused...actually the record is 25. You got it with 26.


----------



## deraNdy76

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I confused...actually the record is 25. You got it with 26.


You misunderstood me. I can throw about 21 shots in a minute, but not every shot is a Hit(in fact only 15 Hits) . The record holder can shot 25 shots a minute with 24 hits. You can find the video on my YouTube channel. (I Don 't know if it's OK to post something, that have nothing to do with this Challenge)


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I had another try at the vertical string this afternoon. 7 hits using my Barnett Strike 9.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 7 .... best 14 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 10 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 4 ... best 9 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 23 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 4 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Video # 5. Finally broke my 9 hit trend and got 11 on this one!!


----------



## deraNdy76

Under the bridge at 2 degrees and with 15 Hits?
The String moved a little bit on 1:24 and 1:30. If that counts I got 15 Hits slightly touches,  I don't know... Bill has to decide. The last one was out of time..  ...


----------



## deraNdy76

Haha.. Forgot the link


----------



## Bill Hays

The bar has been raised! I saw 15 hits and touches in almost exactly 2 minutes on deraNdy76's last video.... look closely at the 9th hit/touch it's very light but in full screen it's there.

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 10 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 23 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 4 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Larren Shot

this should complete my 10 uploads total for 10 submissions good luck to the top winner and good luck to me!!


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 10 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 23 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 8 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Larren Shot

Bill Hays said:


> Video count/best score
> 
> 1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits
> 
> 2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 10 ... best 8 hits
> 
> 3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits
> 
> 4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits
> 
> 5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits
> 
> 6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits
> 
> 7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits
> 
> 8) Genoa Slingshot videos 23 ... best 7 hits
> 
> 9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits
> 
> 10) Larren Shot videos 8 ... best 5 hits


Hey just to make it clear I have a total of 10 vids not 8 thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Another try this afternoon. No improvement. 7 hits again.


----------



## Bill Hays

Larren Shot said:


> Hey just to make it clear I have a total of 10 vids not 8 thanks


I just went back through the thread and I count 8 posted videos... all videos must be posted to this thread.

If we simply counted every video a person did, and didn't post here, it would take an inordinate amount of time to track them all down... therefore all must be posted where we can quickly and easily find them.

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 11 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 23 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 8 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Larren Shot

https://youtu.be/9YGqGgiVdI0





https://youtu.be/S3RLTQPNKe0





https://youtu.be/Bx_joj5eR_s





https://youtu.be/WzCZPIPs2GI





https://youtu.be/T0jan2O9ISE


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

more entries. This time with softair 6mm plastic ammo 0.25g (3.8gr)
Very difficult...at least for me 

Entry 24


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 25


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 26


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 27


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 11 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 27 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 10 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Larren Shot

deraNdy76 said:


> Haha.. Forgot the link


How thick is the string and what's your name and what are you shooting for? Lol


----------



## deraNdy76

Larren Shot said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. Forgot the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How thick is the string and what's your name and what are you shooting for? Lol
Click to expand...

Haha... I say it several Times before in the videos, boring to see me say it again... And again... And again... Haha.. The string is a normal Paracord string I found at home. The only one in white, as I changed my Catchbox setup, the black string was to dark... Cheers


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 28


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 29


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 30


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 31


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 32


----------



## Beanflip

I've set up an indoor range in families basement. No improvement in number of hits BUT eleven consecutive! That's encouraging. 12 out of 18 shots


----------



## Bill Hays

Three days left... and we've got some real nice runs!

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 11 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 5 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 32 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 10 ... best 5 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> I've set up an indoor range in families basement. No improvement in number of hits BUT eleven consecutive! That's encouraging. 12 out of 18 shots


Great Shooting, and wow 11 hits in a Row.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

deraNdy76 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've set up an indoor range in families basement. No improvement in number of hits BUT eleven consecutive! That's encouraging. 12 out of 18 shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Shooting, and wow 11 hits in a Row.
Click to expand...

Yes - Great shooting!


----------



## Tag

Way to go Beanflip


----------



## mostho

wow Beanflip! killer accuracy and consistency


----------



## mostho

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Entry 32


You're geat Marco!


----------



## Larren Shot

Hey Bill what's some details on how you will pick the winner are you going live on YouTube? If so date and time please


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 33


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 34


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 35


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 36


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 37


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 38


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 39


----------



## Bill Hays

Larren Shot said:


> Hey Bill what's some details on how you will pick the winner are you going live on YouTube? If so date and time please


I've got something interesting planned... you'll see the day after the contest ends.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 11 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 5 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 39 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 10 ... best 5 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Today was the last chance for me to get a new highs core, but no improvement.
Good luck for everyone and me


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

deraNdy76 said:


> Today was the last chance for me to get a new highs core, but no improvement.
> Good luck for everyone and me
> e


Not a new high score for you but still very consistent high scores. I am impressed. I was hoping to get to 10 hits before the contest ends but I can't get past 8 hits.


----------



## Jolly Roger

You guys have been doing great. I have been following your videos almost daily and am impressed with your determination. Reminds me of the old west movies when the hero shoots the hanging rope in two dropping the almost hanged man to the ground. I don't yet have the video posting thing figured out but couldn't compete with any of you. You have certainly inspired me to up my game a lot. I should be cutting cards and lighting matches by now but my health/heart has not allowed me to shoot as much as I would like to. Looking forward to seeing who wins the drawing. Gotta give Bill a lot of credit for not only helping inspire each of you to excel but his efforts have the ability to inspire all of us that will put forth the effort. What comes next?


----------



## deraNdy76

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the last chance for me to get a new highs core, but no improvement.
> Good luck for everyone and me
> e
> 
> 
> 
> Not a new high score for you but still very consistent high scores. I am impressed. I was hoping to get to 10 hits before the contest ends but I can't get past 8 hits.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. 
I started with 8 Hits and getting better. 
You improved your shooting skills too. 
I practice Speedshooting before, so I was in advantage.


----------



## Beanflip

deraNdy76 said:


> Today was the last chance for me to get a new highs core, but no improvement.
> Good luck for everyone and me


 Very impressive showing my friend.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 40


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 41


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

42


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

43


----------



## Luck over skill

Well u guys are some great shooters congrats to everyone who participated and thanks Bill for the little comp, I've learned I need to practice a lot more still to get on your guys level lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

44


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

45


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

46


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

47


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

48


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

49


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

50


----------



## Bill Hays

Contest ends tomorrow night at 7pm Central Standard Time...

So there's still time to get a video or two or more posted... Every video posted counts towards an entry into the drawing part of the contest, whether or not it being a high score... I just want to get you out there and shooting.

Believe me, if you follow along and shoot... your skill level WILL increase, so you have nothing to lose and everything to gain!

Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 11 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 5 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 50 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 10 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

51


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

52


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

53


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

54


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

55


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

56


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

57


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

58


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

59


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

60


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

61


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

62


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

63


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thank you Bill


----------



## Larren Shot

Genoa Slingshot said:


> 63


This guy is going for the win for sure with all these vids I gotta catch up and do 60 more I'll post my 40 later today lol


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Larren Shot said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is going for the win for sure with all these vids I gotta catch up and do 60 more I'll post my 40 later today lol
Click to expand...




Larren Shot said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is going for the win for sure with all these vids I gotta catch up and do 60 more I'll post my 40 later today lol
Click to expand...

My chance to win is only 50% and Lady Luck is blind so don't be afraid my friend


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My final attempt. Seven hits. This has been a fun and interesting challenge for me. Thanks Bill!


----------



## Ukprelude

I love the undercurrent in this thread, sure folks are competing to try win an awsome frame but really the true prize here is how much you guys skills will have come along since the beginning of this comp! I think that's awsome, good job Bill 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Congratulations to deraNdy76!

With 15 hits he IS the champion this month, and he will receive his choice between the Ergo Ranger and the Small Universal Ranger in 6061 aircraft grade aluminum... Both are very nice, the first is designed for hand filling ergonomics that is still perfectly pocketable, and the second is designed to be a very comfortable shooter with concealability and utility being the primary concern.

After Andy decides which slingshot he wants and PMs me his shipping address... I'll post a draw video for the other slingshot... good luck and thanks for participating... next month will be just as interesting I'm sure!

The link to the Ergo Ranger: https://proshotcatapults.com/universal-ranger-camo

The link to the Pocket Ranger: https://proshotcatapults.com/pocket-ranger-camo






Video count/best score

1) deraNdy76, videos = 8 .... best 15 hits

2) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 12 ... best 8 hits

3) Unkraut, videos 13 ... best 5 hits

4) MISling, videos 7 ... best 7 hits

5) SamuraiSamoht, videos 5 ... best 11 hits

6) Beanflip, videos 5 ... best 13 hits

7) Luck over Skill videos 1 ... best 9 hits

8) Genoa Slingshot videos 63 ... best 7 hits

9) pult421 videos 1 ... best 10 hits

10) Larren Shot videos 10 ... best 5 hits


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Congratulations Andy! Accurate and very fast!


----------



## deraNdy76

Yeahaaa. Very nice. I vm very Happy now. The best thing about it, my birthday is on February the 16. So it's the perfect birthday gift. I 'll take the Ergo Ranger.
Thanks a Lot Bill, for this Challenge.


----------



## unkraut

deraNdy76 said:


> Yeahaaa. Very nice. I vm very Happy now. The best thing about it, my birthday is on February the 16. So it's the perfect birthday gift. I 'll take the Ergo Ranger.
> Thanks a Lot Bill, for this Challenge.


Gut gemacht Hamsterbacke.......
-
Mal sehen, ob Waagerecht Treffen auch Dein Ding ist...
-
Nächtse Runde
-
Schöne Sache von Bill

;-)
Danke, und Grüße aus Germany


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Congratulation Andy!!!
Congratulation Mike too and all the shooters.
Both of you guys shoot great!
Very nice contest Bill thanks again.


----------



## Beanflip

deraNdy76 said:


> Yeahaaa. Very nice. I vm very Happy now. The best thing about it, my birthday is on February the 16. So it's the perfect birthday gift. I 'll take the Ergo Ranger.
> Thanks a Lot Bill, for this Challenge.


Congratulations and great shooting!

Oh, and happy birthday early.


----------



## Beanflip

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Congratulation Andy!!!
> Congratulation Mike too and all the shooters.
> Both of you guys shoot great!
> Very nice contest Bill thanks again.


Thanks and great effort Genoa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Congrats to all who participated and thanks again Bill. We are better than when we started.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

You will like that Ergo Ranger. Bill sent me one last year and it is a beauty.


----------



## BushpotChef

deraNdy76 said:


> Yeahaaa. Very nice. I vm very Happy now. The best thing about it, my birthday is on February the 16. So it's the perfect birthday gift. I 'll take the Ergo Ranger.
> Thanks a Lot Bill, for this Challenge.


Mines the 15th lol have a good one. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

Great job man, congrats 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys, Andy is getting the Ergo Ranger... so the draw will be for the Pocket Ranger.

I didn't get a chance to do a video today, it was raining... so I'll get it done first thing tomorrow for who wins the Pocket RAnger..

I'm thinking about doing something special for this next month's entrants... something like everyone who participated this month and next month both, will receive something regardless of finish or draw result..


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Well geez, now I really regret not participating this month...


----------



## Luck over skill

Congrats man 15 hits is very impressive and good job to everyone who participated it was good seeing everyone shoot thanks Bill for the little competition shows me I still have lots to learn lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Well geez, now I really regret not participating this month...


I participated on my own. Just haven't got the video thing figured out. There was enough reward for me just seeing how I improved by removing the target from the string. I think I cheated a bit and used bailing twine from a bale of hay. It may be a little bit thicker but sure can see it well. Actually, I started out using a piece of poly ski rope then progressed to the bailing twine and ended up using a piece of present wrapping ribbon which is quite narrow. Looking forwardto the next challenge.


----------



## pult421

15 hits is impressive. Congrats andy. I couldnt break 8 after the first video. It was fun for sure.


----------



## Larren Shot

Congrats


----------



## BushpotChef

I feel like a moron for asking but I somehow missed the post, what exactly was the challenge? I know it had something to do with hitting a thread I just don't know what the parameters were.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

BushpotChef said:


> I feel like a moron for asking but I somehow missed the post, what exactly was the challenge? I know it had something to do with hitting a thread I just don't know what the parameters were. Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


The challenge was to hit a vertical string (1/8" or less in diameter) from 21 feet as many times as you can with a 2 minute time limit.


----------



## mostho

Congrats to the winner for the impressive performance. A real sniper!


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a moron for asking but I somehow missed the post, what exactly was the challenge? I know it had something to do with hitting a thread I just don't know what the parameters were. Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge was to hit a vertical string (1/8" or less in diameter) from 21 feet as many times as you can with a 2 minute time limit.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for clarifying!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deraNdy76

Thanks a lot Guys, for the Gratulation.


----------



## Bill Hays

and MIsling is the winner of the draw... was going to shoot the spinner but it was just to unpleasant outside, so did this instead.






I need MIsling to PM me his address, etc. and the slingshot will be on it's way!


----------



## MIsling

Wow! Thank you so much for putting this on, Bill! It has definitely helped me improve, and winning the drawing is just the icing on the cake! I'll get my address sent out right away.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Very creative way of doing the drawing. Where was Vanna White?


----------



## Bill Hays

MIsling said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for putting this on, Bill! It has definitely helped me improve, and winning the drawing is just the icing on the cake! I'll get my address sent out right away.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


My pleasure, all in the name of good shooting and good fun!



Jolly Roger said:


> Very creative way of doing the drawing. Where was Vanna White?


Thanks... Vanna wasn't available, so had to use a drill press instead!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Congrats Andy and MIsling!!


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's a preview of the next challenge...

The target can be printed off, or you can simply draw the three lines yourself with a thin black marker on a standard sheet of paper.

It does not matter whether you go with the target being portrait or landscape.... Just make sure you're at least 21 feet away.

You have 10 shots total... if you hit a horizontal line it's worth 2 points... if you hit where the horizontal and vertical lines intersect, it's worth 3 points, if you hit a vertical line only, it's worth nothing.

No time limit, and the maximum score possible is 30.

I'll do a video to signal the beginning of this month's contest in the next couple of days (hopefully) when the weather clears up a bit... and at that time I'll also show what prizes you'll be shooting for as well!










Links to both the JPEG and the PDF are below:

http://www.pocketpredator.com/DoubleCrossTarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/DoubleCrossTarget.jpg


----------



## Larren Shot

Looks exciting can't wait to try and I love that there is no time limit envolved. I just have a question about shooting in the same spot but I guess I'll wait to the video comes out


----------



## BushpotChef

First time entering one of these in actually pretty excited to give it a go, just need to figure out my recording situation so aim watching videos from last month for ideas lol! Here's a practice sheet from just now  :









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deraNdy76

A Metal plate behind the paper would be helpful.


----------



## treefork

Several targets will make scoring easier and more accurate .


----------



## Bill Hays

Yeah.... I see the problem.

Maybe a target change is in order...

How about 11 shots, no time limit... shoot from 21 feet or farther... shoot once at each target... hit a horizontal line and you get 1 point, hit a vertical line 0 points, hit the intersection and get 3 points for a max of 33 points!










Link to the JPEG and PDF below:

http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebTarget.jpg

http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebTarget.pdf


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, here we go!

21 feet, 11 shots, 11 targets one shot per target, show your distance after you shoot... any line hit = 1 point, horizontal or vertical, hit the intersection of the two lines and it's worth 3.

Top scorer will win the actual prototype for the SERE slingshot.... hit 5 points or more, and you win a limited edition contest winners only, red SERE!






Link to targets: http://http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebTarget.jpg

PDF: http://http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebTarget.pdf


----------



## Beanflip

Red Sere looks SAAWEET!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

When do the contest finish?


----------



## deraNdy76

Great Contest again. I'm in, but on paper target I'm realy Bad. Time to improve my shooting skills. Thanks you Bill, for pushing us forward.


----------



## Bill Hays

Genoa Slingshot said:


> When do the contest finish?


March 15, 2018 7pm CST... sorry I forgot to post that part...


----------



## Bill Hays

deraNdy76 said:


> Great Contest again. I'm in, but on paper target I'm realy Bad. Time to improve my shooting skills. Thanks you Bill, for pushing us forward.


Well you saw how bad I did... 3 points...

I'm going to have to shoot another shooting video just to redeem myself... From 21 feet I should have had at least 4 or 5 centers (I think)!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Are we able to submit multiple videos and accumulate points again like last month's, or will it just be one video per?


----------



## BushpotChef

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Are we able to submit multiple videos and accumulate points again like last month's, or will it just be one video per?


I hope not lol! Seems to me 3 good shots and you're in the clear on this one 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

If all I have by way of tape measures are two 12-foot tape measures, could I use two of those (and a piece of rope, so as to prove it's continuous) to show the 21 feet, or would I need a single tape measure?


----------



## mostho

Yeah what a great idea!


----------



## Bill Hays

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Are we able to submit multiple videos and accumulate points again like last month's, or will it just be one video per?


Submit as many videos as you like.... every one you submit helps to get slingshots and slingshot shooting noticed by the larger audience (the public).

Plus, it really does help to get you over the jitters shooting in front of other people... and since it's free to post on youtube... there's really no downside... so shoot away, video everything, and then post them as well.

I can say this much... I _MIGHT_ just give a special appreciation prize to the one (or two) who turn in the most videos as well.... after all, that's a whole lot of what contests like this are for, not only to increase skills and have fun... but to promote slingshots in a positive way!


----------



## Bill Hays

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> If all I have by way of tape measures are two 12-foot tape measures, could I use two of those (and a piece of rope, so as to prove it's continuous) to show the 21 feet, or would I need a single tape measure?


We're not that anal about things... so long as you prove your distance you're fine... and try to stand behind a barrier, that makes it so much easier!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

First attempt. I believe I got three hits. I hope I have done everything correctly and meet the requirements.


----------



## Beanflip

Good start Greg!


----------



## Bill Hays

And Greg leads off with a respectable 3 points... same as me!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 1 ... best 3 hits


----------



## deraNdy76

Are we limited in Ammo size? 5/8 marble is may be to easy? Or not fair for those who use smaller Ammo?


----------



## BushpotChef

deraNdy76 said:


> Are we limited in Ammo size? 5/8 marble is may be to easy? Or not fair for those who use smaller Ammo?


I wondered the same thing as I almost always shoot marbles. Don't have any .38 steelies at the moment anyhow lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I'm going to be using 6mm airsoft and 177 steel bbs, since that's what I'm allowed to shoot inside (might use some plastic marbles, but not likely), and it's snowing outside right now... my area is the toilet bowl of weather, it all just swirls around and around.... :calvin:

edit: corrected a typo.


----------



## deraNdy76

Here is my first try, and as I said before, I'm realy Bad at Paper. But what is a Challenge good for? Right, getting better...


----------



## Beanflip

My first video attempt.


----------



## deraNdy76

Great Shooting Mike.


----------



## Bill Hays

We've had 3 videos so far... and since all competed last month, all will be receiving a Red SERE regardless of finish or points posted.

To all who did not compete last month... get a score of 5 or more and you too will receive a Red SERE!

Ammo size was mentioned... normally, especially from only 21 feet, I'd say less than 1/2" is a requirement... but if all you have is marbles... then go ahead and use them, better to shoot than not to shoot...

I'll tell you what... as I'm typing I'm thinking about the problem... and if you use marbles, 1/2" or larger, then it takes 7 points to get a SERE... but it's not fair to compete against guys who are using much smaller ammo on this particular target... so you have plenty of time still, to acquire some smaller than 1/2" ammo from any number of sources.

On Mike's number 7 target, I watched it all in full frame, and his added picture verified it for me... I saw enough of an intersection hit to call it good.

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 1 ... best 3 score

2) deraNdy76, videos 1 ... best 5 score

3) Beanflip, videos 1 ... best 11 score


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks again Bill! I'm thrilled to get a Red Sere and love the challenge of this
target. Adding to the challenge today is the lighting. I have bright sun and strong shadows intersecting my range.


----------



## deraNdy76

Wow, Bill I am speechless. Thank you very much... And be sure, this will not be my last Video. Love the Challenge Flair. And what it makes with the Shooting skills. I mean muscles memories are build by shooting at the same spot and if you do it for tausend times, your body knows what to do. Now the targets are NOT on the same Spot and this means, your body have to learn a new Lesson... Thanks for that...


----------



## Beanflip

Look at those centers ! Ha! High on every one. 
Upload to come.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Here's the video for my previous posted photo.


----------



## Can-Killa

Beanflip said:


> Look at those centers ! Ha! High on every one.
> Upload to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayum, mighty fine shooting!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

We have to be in frame while shooting, correct? I recorded 5 or so attempts today, but I'm not in frame while shooting in any. You can occaisionally see the bands flipping into the frame, but I'm out of sight. If I need to re-do those, I don't mind, it's just another excuse to shoot  I was pretty jittery in those ones anyways (it went away towards the end), not sure I want to show that side of me... :looney:


----------



## Bill Hays

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> We have to be in frame while shooting, correct? I recorded 5 or so attempts today, but I'm not in frame while shooting in any. You can occaisionally see the bands flipping into the frame, but I'm out of sight. If I need to re-do those, I don't mind, it's just another excuse to shoot  I was pretty jittery in those ones anyways (it went away towards the end), not sure I want to show that side of me... :looney:


Yeah, you need to be in frame while shooting... and if possible behind a barrier as well..

Show your unpunched target, keep the target in frame from that moment until you're finished showing the results of your shooting.... Shoot from a minimum of 21 feet... try to stand behind a barrier... the target, the shooter and the barrier should all be in frame while shooting.

Ammo should be less than 1/2" since we're shooting from only 21 feet and this kind of target is easier the larger the ammo... if all you have is 1/2" or larger, you can shoot, but you'll have to shoot for more points for them to count... and you can't be the high scorer using bigger ammo either.

There are 11 targets on the sheet, shoot at each target one time for a total of 11 shots.

If your shots are real close to the line and or center... then it's a good idea to place a piece of ammo on the punched hole to show whether it did or didn't hit the line. A lot of times the ammo will pass through the paper and the hole it goes through looks slightly smaller than the ball. Look at Beanflip's photos as an example... Standard way we've always done for destination and online tournaments alike.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 1 ... best 3 score

2) deraNdy76, videos 1 ... best 5 score

3) Beanflip, videos 2 ... best 11 score


----------



## Larren Shot

So we can use mirrors now? I guess so I thought you instruction vid said to place the camera behind you and the target while shooting


----------



## deraNdy76

Larren Shot said:


> So we can use mirrors now? I guess so I thought you instruction vid said to place the camera behind you and the target while shooting


I think, as long as you can see the shooter and the Target during the shooting, everything is fine.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## deraNdy76

Beanflip said:


> 46EF9CBA-4F7E-45B9-A6A1-F8C97FBCDE14.png


I'm in love with Number 9


----------



## James West

Hi everyone here is my first entry hope everything is ok with it I'll let mr hays count them up I was a bit unsure about no 4 but what he says goes thanks again


----------



## James West




----------



## Larren Shot

Not to be a pain on these vids but bean flip you have to show your measurements at all times like Bill said. We don't know if your shooting 21' or 19'


----------



## Beanflip

Larren Shot said:


> Not to be a pain on these vids but bean flip you have to show your measurements at all times like Bill said. We don't know if your shooting 21' or 19'


Yeah. That was my intention. I accidentally touched the screen and cut that one off. However I think there's enough in the footage to tell the barrier remains in the same location.
It's up to Bill. I'm just enjoying the challenge.


----------



## James West

A picture from straight above


----------



## Larren Shot

Beanflip said:


> Larren Shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a pain on these vids but bean flip you have to show your measurements at all times like Bill said. We don't know if your shooting 21' or 19'
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. That was my intention. I accidentally touched the screen and cut that one off. However I think there's enough in the footage to tell the barrier remains in the same location.
> It's up to Bill. I'm just enjoying the challenge.
Click to expand...

Yea I believe you but I just wanted to make that clear because barriers could be moved and all but Bill will decide nice shooting


----------



## Larren Shot

This vid isn't the contest but it's similar just thought I'd share this that I've made a while back


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

My entries.
1


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 2
Maybe 6 points or just 2...or 4 I'm not sure.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry#3 7 points


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

4


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

5


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

James West said:


> Hi everyone here is my first entry hope everything is ok with it I'll let mr hays count them up I was a bit unsure about no 4 but what he says goes thanks again


Great shooting James!


----------



## deraNdy76

James West said:


> A picture from straight above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.png


Great Shooting.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot




----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Think this is only 4 points


----------



## MIsling

Gave it a go this evening.






I think I got five or six.


----------



## MIsling

Pic









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Larren Shot

https://youtu.be/1QLBBJ-C0AQ
First vid 3 points 
Second vid 11


----------



## Bill Hays

Larren Shot said:


> So we can use mirrors now? I guess so I thought you instruction vid said to place the camera behind you and the target while shooting


Yes, you can mirrors... we only care that the target is in frame the whole time and the shooter and barrier are in frame are also while shooting... and the distance is verified at the end.

Guys, we have rules so that the shooting itself is as uniform as possible... of course there's leeway in some parts, so long as there's no obvious possibility for cheating then pretty much things are fine.


----------



## Bill Hays

Excellent shooting Guys!

Have you noticed how the + type sign draws the focus more than a circle of the same approximate size does?

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 1 ... best score 3

2) deraNdy76, videos 1 ... best score 5

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 1 ... best score 15

5) Genoa Slingshot, 5 videos ... best score 7

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9


----------



## Larren Shot

Bill Hays I'm not going to count shot nine because it's a close call but the score should be 10. Shots 3,6,8,10,and 11 are hits with 6,10, and 11 on the center close call what you think? But I'll take 9 because shot 11 is close too


----------



## Bill Hays

Larren Shot said:


> Bill Hays I'm not going to count shot nine because it's a close call but the score should be 10. Shots 3,6,8,10,and 11 are hits with 6,10, and 11 on the center close call what you think? But I'll take 9 because shot 11 is close too


When they're real close, it's a lot easier to verify if you can take a picture like Beanflip and Jame West did... because just calling it from what I could tell from the videos, both guys would have scored a couple points less... The pictures allowed for better, clearer verification.

So on your next one, if it's real close, go ahead and take a close up picture as well... it'd help out a lot


----------



## deraNdy76

Getting Better


----------



## deraNdy76




----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge Attempt #1


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my best so far. This contest is super fun! Thanks Bill.


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge Attempt#2


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt#3


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt#4


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt# 5


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt#6


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge Attempt#7


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt #8


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt#9


----------



## Can-Killa

Pocket Predator Challenge attempt#10


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I have 16 attempts to upload, but it looks like an upload time of 2 hrs per video, or 32 hours... so I'm going to post them all up all at once. Tech. I have a love-hate relationship with it.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...


----------



## MIsling

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...


If you shot the video on your phone, you can get a video compress app. It will shorten upload time drastically. I'm no expert, so maybe you would want to do some specific research depending on your situation. Hope this helps!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Well, here's attempt number 1.






And here's the target, with the ammunition placed on the hits:









By "hits" I meant "holes in the paper". 

15 more to upload as of now, so that'll be fun to deal with.

Edit: Forgot to mention in the post, but I am using 1/2" ammunition for this.


----------



## BushpotChef

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...


I myself would like to upload a bunch of my attempts, (haven't made any yet as I only have marbles and they're not allowed sadly) but will likely only upload my best one and maybe two attempts for the same reason.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

BushpotChef said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...
> 
> 
> 
> I myself would like to upload a bunch of my attempts, (haven't made any yet as I only have marbles and they're not allowed sadly) but will likely only upload my best one and maybe two attempts for the same reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Pretty sure marbles are allowed, all Bill said was that if your ammo was 1/2" in diameter or larger, you'd have to score 7 points instead of 5 to get the red SERE. You should be fine 

I should probably just upload my best ASAP and have the rest follow... I numbered the targets and recorded that number in the video to help me score better, so it might seem a little odd... definitely would cut down on upload time though.


----------



## Luck over skill

This is a really fun/tough challenge looks like I might have got 5 in there but hoping for better tomorrow 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...
> 
> 
> 
> I myself would like to upload a bunch of my attempts, (haven't made any yet as I only have marbles and they're not allowed sadly) but will likely only upload my best one and maybe two attempts for the same reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure marbles are allowed, all Bill said was that if your ammo was 1/2" in diameter or larger, you'd have to score 7 points instead of 5 to get the red SERE. You should be fine
> 
> I should probably just upload my best ASAP and have the rest follow... I numbered the targets and recorded that number in the video to help me score better, so it might seem a little odd... definitely would cut down on upload time though.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hobbit I just scrolled up and you're right I can use them if I choose. Now I just need to make some targets using Bills specs seeing as I also don't have a PRINTER! :'( LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...


I took the videos with my phone. I tried to upload directly on the forum but the file was too big. I uploaded to YouTube and posted the link on the forum. I did it via WiFi and it didn't take quite 32 hrs more like 20 minutes or so.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

BushpotChef said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...
> 
> 
> 
> I myself would like to upload a bunch of my attempts, (haven't made any yet as I only have marbles and they're not allowed sadly) but will likely only upload my best one and maybe two attempts for the same reason.
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure marbles are allowed, all Bill said was that if your ammo was 1/2" in diameter or larger, you'd have to score 7 points instead of 5 to get the red SERE. You should be fine
> I should probably just upload my best ASAP and have the rest follow... I numbered the targets and recorded that number in the video to help me score better, so it might seem a little odd... definitely would cut down on upload time though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hobbit I just scrolled up and you're right I can use them if I choose. Now I just need to make some targets using Bills specs seeing as I also don't have a PRINTER! :'( LOL
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You may be able to email order some at your local print shop. Pick them up when they're done!


----------



## BushpotChef

Beanflip said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to upload these videos to youtube, or could we just upload them to the videos section of the forum or just attach the video file? I'm not looking forward to 32 hours total upload time...
> 
> 
> 
> I myself would like to upload a bunch of my attempts, (haven't made any yet as I only have marbles and they're not allowed sadly) but will likely only upload my best one and maybe two attempts for the same reason.
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure marbles are allowed, all Bill said was that if your ammo was 1/2" in diameter or larger, you'd have to score 7 points instead of 5 to get the red SERE. You should be fine
> I should probably just upload my best ASAP and have the rest follow... I numbered the targets and recorded that number in the video to help me score better, so it might seem a little odd... definitely would cut down on upload time though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hobbit I just scrolled up and you're right I can use them if I choose. Now I just need to make some targets using Bills specs seeing as I also don't have a PRINTER! :'( LOL
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be able to email order some at your local print shop. Pick them up when they're done!
Click to expand...

That's genius I'll give that a try and get back to you thanks Beanflip! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

That’s what I did on Friday. I got a few made and the wife picked up ink for the printer too!


----------



## theTurk

Bill; thanks so much for this great competition. It's a great opportunity and a motivation factor for all of us to get out and shoot more!

Here's my first entry. For some reason I took 10
Shots in total, didn't realize there were 11 cross hairs to shoot at.  at any rate I counted 8 points...Thanks for looking.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Super, awesome Guys... keep it up!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 1 ... best score 3

2) deraNdy76, videos 2 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 1 ... best score 15

5) Genoa Slingshot, 5 videos ... best score 7

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 1 videos ... best score 6

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 1 videos ... best score 1

11) theTurk 1 videos ... best score 8


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Here's my best attempt to date, again shot with 1/2" steel:






Now for the pictures of the target, the one with and one without ammo on it.















Edit: fixed the link to the video because it didn't embed properly.


----------



## Slingshot Dan

Finally got a warm day and wanted to participate in this one

15 I believe


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 6


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 7


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 8


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 9


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 10


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 11. At the moment this is my best: 10 points


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 1 ... best score 3

2) deraNdy76, videos 2 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 1 ... best score 15

5) Genoa Slingshot, 5 videos ... best score 7

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 1 videos ... best score 6

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 2 videos ... best score 3

11) theTurk 1 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My second try. I believe I got 7 points.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hCmzhn9ftug


----------



## Luck over skill

Second attempt maybe 9 points?


----------



## James West

My second attempt 
again I'll leave it to you mr hays to score 
Thank you


----------



## James West




----------



## Samurai Samoht

James West said:


> image.png


Nicely done!!


----------



## deraNdy76

James West said:


> image.png


Uhhhhh... 18? Highs core by now... Great Shooting


----------



## Samurai Samoht

First few attempts! A still picture shows up at the end of each video.

1- 




2- 




3- 




4-


----------



## theTurk

I was able to get a second attempt in.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

James West said:


> My second attempt
> again I'll leave it to you mr hays to score
> Thank you


One of the most refined shots in the game. No question. Top shooting as always JW! Respect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys, you're really tightening it up!

In fact some of you guys are shooting way above what you've been shooting for the last couple of years... good going!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 2 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 11 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 1 videos ... best score 6

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 2 videos ... best score 3

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 4 videos ... best score 14


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Okay, third upload and ironically it was my third attempt:






Target with ammo:


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 2 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 11 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 1 videos ... best score 6

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 4 videos ... best score 14

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

This is my first video. It could be a 5 or a 6. I'm going to try to improve this score at the weekend. Thanks Mr hayes for the opportunity.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Phip Phill Eph said:


> This is my first video. It could be a 5 or a 6. I'm going to try to improve this score at the weekend. Thanks Mr hayes for the opportunity.


WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## Bill Hays

Phip Phill Eph said:


> This is my first video. It could be a 5 or a 6. I'm going to try to improve this score at the weekend. Thanks Mr hayes for the opportunity.


Welcome to the forum!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 2 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 11 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 1 videos ... best score 6

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 4 videos ... best score 14
15) Phip Phill Eph 1 videos ... best score 6

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Video #2


----------



## Jolly Roger

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Video #2


Gotta appreciate how you are shooting from one room to another through a cut out in the wall. Looking forward to the challenge where shooters are required to roll the windows down on their automobile and shoot from one side through both windows to a target some 20-30 feet away on the opposite side of the vehicle.


----------



## deraNdy76

No improvement for me, but I 'm realy happy with the group. I changed my draw length. I' m shooting now 750 mm.
But this video shows how much I like Slingshot shooting...


----------



## deraNdy76

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Video #2


2 realy Nice Centre Shots.


----------



## deraNdy76

Not a high score...


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

I'm chasing James haha
Ill leave the judging to Mr hays on this attempt but getting better 
.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 11 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 2 videos ... best score 11

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 4 videos ... best score 14

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first video. It could be a 5 or a 6. I'm going to try to improve this score at the weekend. Thanks Mr hayes for the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FORUM!
Click to expand...

Thanks. Good to be here

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 12 only 2 points


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 13




Only 1 point. Think semi butterfly don't work for short distance...at least to me...
Next try I'll shoot facial anchor point


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 14 9 points


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Entry 15 10 points


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 1 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 2 videos ... best score 11

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 4 videos ... best score 14

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## MIsling

Just recorded some videos, should be able to get them uploaded by tomorrow!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Attempt two.


----------



## MIsling

Pic for attempt two.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Attempt three.




Pic


----------



## MIsling

Attempt four.




Pic


----------



## MIsling

Attempt five.




Pic


----------



## MIsling

Attempt six.




Pic


----------



## MIsling

Attempt seven.




Pic


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 7 videos .... best score 6

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 2 videos ... best score 11

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 4 videos ... best score 14

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## pult421

My attempt. 15.


----------



## MIsling

Attempt eight.




Pic


----------



## pult421

Picture of the target.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Entry #5


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my third entry into this super fun contest. I haven't bothered posting scores that aren't an improvement on my previous score. I think I have taken 12 attempts for score in total this far. 
Thanks for your time and generosity Mr. Hayes!


----------



## Bill Hays

The top is really tightening up..

But what's good about it is.... EVERYONE is improving!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 8

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 14

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Samurai Samoht

My score should be updated to 16 now.  Hoping to break that soon though! Thanks Bill!


----------



## BAT

This is great Mr Hays! ! I´m in!

I will be shooting (target and video) this weekend!

If you don´t mind Mr. Hays, I took the liberty of adding the Pocket Predator logo,

and the blanks to put the info of Name, date, attempt # and score to the target:










I´m adding the PDF here also, hope it´s Ok with you.

Cheers!!


----------



## Bill Hays

BAT said:


> This is great Mr Hays! ! I´m in!
> 
> I will be shooting (target and video) this weekend!
> 
> If you don´t mind Mr. Hays, I took the liberty of adding the Pocket Predator logo,
> 
> and the blanks to put the info of Name, date, attempt # and score to the target:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m adding the PDF here also, hope it´s Ok with you.
> 
> Cheers!!


Sure thing, that's great Thanks,

About these contests... I've tried to make it a point that it's about the shooting and enjoying the pursuit and not really about a brand or who's putting it on... I mean seriously, if that were the case, I'd require everybody to shoot only with slingshots we produce... as it is everyONE is welcome, shooting pretty much anything they want to use.

I just want a contest where we can see what works and works even better!

So come one, come all... shoot with what you want (no lasers, no magnified optics) what ever brand, what ever maker, you're all welcome to join in!


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 1 videos ... best score 13

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## BAT

Bill Hays said:


> Sure thing, that's great Thanks,
> 
> About these contests... I've tried to make it a point that it's about the shooting and enjoying the pursuit and not really about a brand or who's putting it on... I mean seriously, if that were the case, I'd require everybody to shoot only with slingshots we produce... as it is everyONE is welcome, shooting pretty much anything they want to use.
> 
> I just want a contest where we can see what works and works even better!
> 
> So come one, come all... shoot with what you want (no lasers, no magnified optics) what ever brand, what ever maker, you're all welcome to join in!


You got a point Mr. Hays, I did not saw it that way, my bad.

My intention was not to "brand" the contest, but to give you the credit for making this cool contest and promoting slingshot shooting.

Sorry for any inconvenience, and best regards.


----------



## Bill Hays

No problem what so ever Man... people can use either the targets I posted or the one you made... No difference for me.

Thanks!


----------



## hdusch

This contest is my first attempt at recording any slingshot activity, so it is a great production,


----------



## hdusch

Another attempt


----------



## Jolly Roger

hdusch: Nice video. Your portable catchbox is great and your shooting environment is neat and clean unlike most we see.

I am amazed at how many shooters have posted on this challenge that I have not seen posting anything on the forum. Bill is getting some involvement started. I just bought a video camera at staples and need to stop by to get them to show me how to set it up and use it along with how to transfer from the camera to my laptop so I can post videos soon.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Nice work Harold! I must say I’m a little disappointed your weren’t using one of those sweet contraptions you showed me at the SEST!!! Hope to see you at the next one!


----------



## hdusch

Jolly Roger said:


> hdusch: Nice video. Your portable catchbox is great and your shooting environment is neat and clean unlike most we see.
> 
> I am amazed at how many shooters have posted on this challenge that I have not seen posting anything on the forum. Bill is getting some involvement started. I just bought a video camera at staples and need to stop by to get them to show me how to set it up and use it along with how to transfer from the camera to my laptop so I can post videos soon.


I understand the camera problems. I have an old camera for shooting sling videos. Multiple operator error problems kept me from capturing m best performance. I had a 9.11, and 13 captured right up until I walked to the target and the camera turned off at 3 minutes. I switched to my phone and my ******* holder until I could figure out the camera. I gave up and ordered a new camera from amazon. Now I have to learn about it. At least I have instructions.


----------



## hdusch

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Nice work Harold! I must say I'm a little disappointed your weren't using one of those sweet contraptions you showed me at the SEST!!! Hope to see you at the next one!


I was switching slingshots about every third attempt. I am still building weird toys. I have a couple new laser models.


----------



## Slingshot Dan

https://www.facebook.com/groups/286072791876247/permalink/356340834849442/

Sorry it wouldn't upload to you tube because I had a song in the back ground. Hope you can view it here Bill. Thanks


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Phip Phill Eph said:


> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Bill Hays said:


> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.
Click to expand...

Sweet

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Bill Hays said:


> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.
Click to expand...

I don't know Bill, I think for all parties involved it would be better if the contest ended right this second! Hahahahaha


----------



## Bill Hays

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know Bill, I think for all parties involved it would be better if the contest ended right this second! Hahahahaha
Click to expand...

If I were you, I'd definitely be pushing for an early close!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 3 ... best score 14

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Ukprelude

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know Bill, I think for all parties involved it would be better if the contest ended right this second! Hahahahaha
Click to expand...

No way man I haven't had a chance to do mine yet, only just managed to print my targets haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Gonna be taking a shot at this real soon .. been meaning to .. just so busy.. cool to see everyone shooting!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larren Shot

When exactly will this contest be over? Will there be a march contest? Do you need our shipping info for the feb contest?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Larren Shot said:


> When exactly will this contest be over? Will there be a march contest? Do you need our shipping info for the feb contest?





Bill Hays said:


> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.
Click to expand...

 

I assume he'll let us know what the plan is for our shipping info when the contest ends.


----------



## Bill Hays

Bill Hays said:


> Phip Phill Eph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great challenge this. Was hoping to up my score but the weather has been -5 so 12 was the best I could do. Thanks Mr hays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 15, 7pm CST.... so you still have plenty of time.
Click to expand...

It started Feb. 15.... so it ends March 15, 7pm CST

It would be a good idea to start taking shipping info, IF you're not planning on winning that is!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

By "not planning on winning" do you mean "not planning on winning the prototype SERE"? And was that a definite "send me your shipping info now so I can start making the list"? The way you phrased it left me a little confused. Thanks in advance!

And thanks as well for A) running the contest and B.) offering the prizes to us at the cost of a video attempt.

edit: darn those Confounded emojis...


----------



## scouser

Hi everyone! Here is a video about my "first" attempt. It looks for me as if it is around 5 or 6 points. I am really sorry about the camera job and the quality.

@ Dear Bill!

Would you be please so kind and validate my points?

Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## Beanflip

My fourth improvement.


----------



## Bill Hays

Had to give Beanflip 2 points for #10 on his last target, since it touched two lines.... That means both Mike and Matt are sitting at 20!

The field is WIDE open... yes, Mike and Matt are super shooters, but that doesn't mean YOU can't be as well... We have plenty of time... shoot and shoot some more... focus and you just might surprise yourself!

And no, don't send me your shipping info yet.... Seriously, shoot some more and do as well as you can... you very well could win, all it takes is the doing!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## scouser

scouser said:


> Hi everyone! Here is a video about my "first" attempt. It looks for me as if it is around 5 or 6 points. I am really sorry about the camera job and the quality.
> 
> @ Dear Bill!
> 
> Would you be please so kind and validate my points?
> 
> Thanks again for the opportunity!


Hi Guys!

Here is another try with around 3-5 points.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Bill Hays said:


> The field is WIDE open... yes, Mike and Matt are super shooters, but that doesn't mean YOU can't be as well... We have plenty of time... shoot and shoot some more... focus and you just might surprise yourself!
> 
> ....Seriously, shoot some more and do as well as you can... you very well could win, all it takes is the doing!


Yes SIR! I will get right on that! :king: Now, how many bandsets can I wear out in about two weeks, that is the question... :rofl:


----------



## Bill Hays

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> The field is WIDE open... yes, Mike and Matt are super shooters, but that doesn't mean YOU can't be as well... We have plenty of time... shoot and shoot some more... focus and you just might surprise yourself!
> 
> ....Seriously, shoot some more and do as well as you can... you very well could win, all it takes is the doing!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes SIR! I will get right on that! :king: Now, how many bandsets can I wear out in about two weeks, that is the question... :rofl:
Click to expand...

Focus, focus and focus some more.. that's the key. You already know how to shoot, just calm down, slow down and make each and every shot fully focused...

Focus... it's easy to say and for some easy to do... But for those who haven't had a lot of shooting experience, or have not been actually trained in extreme accuracy technique... they might not know the full meaning or even how to achieve or what real focus feels like..

When I say focus when talking about slingshots... I mean for you to take your stance, regulate your breathing, use a proper and even pouch hold, THEN when aiming... sight along your bands (thin line of band edge for OTT, or thin inked line for TTF) making sure the line is directly and perfectly lined up with your target's center... shift your eye to the frame to confirm elevation, and then finally look at your target keeping your frame's elevation marker in your peripheral vision....

When you look at your target you should experience a kind of "tunnel vision"... literally, you stare at the target and it's like looking through a piece of pipe... See nothing but the target and the elevation in the periphery...

As a beginner, make yourself hold on target for a couple of seconds... don't release as soon as everything is lined up... hold it for a couple of seconds... control the slingshot don't let it control you.

With more experience you can release sooner, like as the lineup happens... but when learning, or wanting to do better faster, control your hold on target and focus completely.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Bill Hays said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> The field is WIDE open... yes, Mike and Matt are super shooters, but that doesn't mean YOU can't be as well... We have plenty of time... shoot and shoot some more... focus and you just might surprise yourself!
> 
> ....Seriously, shoot some more and do as well as you can... you very well could win, all it takes is the doing!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes SIR! I will get right on that! :king: Now, how many bandsets can I wear out in about two weeks, that is the question... :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Focus, focus and focus some more.. that's the key. You already know how to shoot, just calm down, slow down and make each and every shot fully focused...
> 
> Focus... it's easy to say and for some easy to do... But for those who haven't had a lot of shooting experience, or have not been actually trained in extreme accuracy technique... they might not know the full meaning or even how to achieve or what real focus feels like..
> 
> When I say focus when talking about slingshots... I mean for you to take your stance, regulate your breathing, use a proper and even pouch hold, THEN when aiming... sight along your bands (thin line of band edge for OTT, or thin inked line for TTF) making sure the line is directly and perfectly lined up with your target's center... shift your eye to the frame to confirm elevation, and then finally look at your target keeping your frame's elevation marker in your peripheral vision....
> 
> When you look at your target you should experience a kind of "tunnel vision"... literally, you stare at the target and it's like looking through a piece of pipe... See nothing but the target and the elevation in the periphery...
> 
> As a beginner, make yourself hold on target for a couple of seconds... don't release as soon as everything is lined up... hold it for a couple of seconds... control the slingshot don't let it control you.
> With more experience you can release sooner, like as the lineup happens... but when learning, or wanting to do better faster, control your hold on target and focus completely.
Click to expand...

That's some great advice Bill .. thanks !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Just a couple from today.


----------



## Toolshed

Having seen Bill shoot at the MWST, I can actually see his words in my mind as I watched him. It looks like he's going into some tantric trance without all the humming stuff....

One day I'll play along, but right now I'm just having fun making stuff....


----------



## Toolshed

Having gone back and seen the beginning of this contest....Umm, there was a lot of wind noise but I swore I heard that someone with even minimal shooting skills can win something....

I believe my last post words have been eaten! I have the Hathcock Target Sniper I had been dreaming of (presented to me by Mr. Hays himself, for winning.....ummm, actually just for breathing. hahaha).

I think I want me a red SERE to accompany the fabulous HTS....

Ten days to do it....I think that's do-able.


----------



## Bill Hays

Toolshed said:


> Having gone back and seen the beginning of this contest....Umm, there was a lot of wind noise but I swore I heard that someone with even minimal shooting skills can win something....
> 
> I believe my last post words have been eaten! I have the Hathcock Target Sniper I had been dreaming of (presented to me by Mr. Hays himself, for winning.....ummm, actually just for breathing. hahaha).
> 
> I think I want me a red SERE to accompany the fabulous HTS....
> 
> Ten days to do it....I think that's do-able.


Totally doable!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Covert5

Here's my entry guys! My first contest. Thank you Mr. Hays for this awesome opportunity. Even though we are all far apart in different parts of the world, you bring us together here!


----------



## Covert5

Here's my 2nd attempt. Low-light conditions! It was rough, but fun! Lol Hurry shoot faster because the glow is fading! Lol


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 2 ... best score 7

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 2 videos ... best score 5

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My third attempt. Only slight improvement. I believe I scored eight on this one.

<a data-ipb='nomediaparse' href='https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6K9xsthJ_Q%5Battachment=219241:'>https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6K9xsthJ_Q


----------



## Toolshed

Yo Covert, yours looks a LOT better than a try I made last night. I was trying from a seated position (gout flare was keeping me from standing) and that didn't work worth a darn. I haven't figured out the best shooting place....My catchbox is down a big hill behind the house, so I can't walk down there....Shooting into the garage was OKbut I need a lot better backstop as you can imagine


----------



## Bill Hays

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> My third attempt. Only slight improvement. I believe I scored eight on this one.
> 
> <a data-ipb='nomediaparse' href='https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6K9xsthJ_Q%5Battachment=219241:'>https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6K9xsthJ_Q
> View attachment 219241


I really like how your grouping is getting tighter


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Bill Hays said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My third attempt. Only slight improvement. I believe I scored eight on this one.<a data-ipb='nomediaparse' href='https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6K9xsthJ_Q%5Battachment=219241:'>https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6K9xsthJ_Q
> View attachment 219241
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how your grouping is getting tighter
Click to expand...

Thanks Bill! I don't get much time to practice, but when I do I try to work on my focus.


----------



## Covert5

GG awesome shooting! I gotta shoot shoot shoot! Gotta catch up to you guys!

Toolshed, I already have a hard time shooting standing up, can't imagine sitting down and shooting this target. I may have to try that. I love your dedication to the sport and the contest. Maybe you can hang a couple of old comforters and use that as a backdrop in your garage. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 2 videos ... best score 5

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Bill Hays

FOUR more days!

Guys, we may be looking at a tie breaker situation... Suggestions are accepted and will be considered!

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 2 videos ... best score 5

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## unkraut

Greeting from Germany
Soory, i have no Time...
and...





and Band Brocken




Have a nice, an better Day
;-)


----------



## BushpotChef

I still haven't been able to get any .38 steels so I shot this with marbles. I don't know what the handicap on thst was but hey this was all for fun anyhow. I'm going to keep trying anyhow, this was really a challenge! 















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice shooting Chef. Was this target shot with the Chinese Scout that you're calling the Ninja?

I like the way the marbles show up on the target holes. Do doubts about scoring. Looks like you might have won a Red SERE to add to your collection.


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice shooting Chef. Was this target shot with the Chinese Scout that you're calling the Ninja?
> 
> I like the way the marbles show up on the target holes. Do doubts about scoring. Looks like you might have won a Red SERE to add to your collection.


Thanks & yeah it was shot with my Ninja lol. & I hope so I don't know what the scoring was like for marbles but it was fewer points than with .38 steels. Either way it was fun. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I think the tiebreaker criteria should be pretty straight forward. Here are a few suggestion:

1) shooter who's height is closest to Bill's
2) shooter with the biggest beard
3) shooter not from Kansas (don't know about them flatlanders!)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Beanflip

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I think the tiebreaker criteria should be pretty straight forward. Here are a few suggestion:
> 
> 1) shooter who's height is closest to Bill's
> 2) shooter with the biggest beard
> 3) shooter not from Kansas (don't know about them flatlanders!)
> 
> Glad I could help.


 
It may be unnecessary. A little bird told me there may be someone who steels our thunder.


----------



## Bill Hays

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I think the tiebreaker criteria should be pretty straight forward. Here are a few suggestion:
> 
> 1) shooter who's height is closest to Bill's
> 2) shooter with the biggest beard
> 3) shooter not from Kansas (don't know about them flatlanders!)
> 
> Glad I could help.


Some solid suggestions... certainly will take them under consideration! 

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 2 videos ... best score 5

20) unkraut 2 videos ... best score 5

21) BushpotChef 1 videos ... best score 8

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## BushpotChef

Bill Hays said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the tiebreaker criteria should be pretty straight forward. Here are a few suggestion:
> 
> 1) shooter who's height is closest to Bill's
> 2) shooter with the biggest beard
> 3) shooter not from Kansas (don't know about them flatlanders!)
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> Some solid suggestions... certainly will take them under consideration!
> 
> Video count/best score
> 
> 1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8
> 2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12
> 3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20
> 4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18
> 5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10
> 6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7
> 7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9
> 8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8
> 9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20
> 10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7
> 11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12
> 12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18
> 13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7
> 14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16
> 15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12
> 16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15
> 17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8
> 18) scouser 1 videos ... best score 6
> 19) covert5 2 videos ... best score 5
> 20) unkraut 2 videos ... best score 5
> 21) BushpotChef 1 videos ... best score 8
> 
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf
> 
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg
Click to expand...

YES. Lol alright I made it under the wire. I figured it can't hurt to post using marbles if it's all I've got. I've decided going to make my attempt using .38 steels (when I get some lol) shooting frameless. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Keep posting Chef until you rack up 21+ points. You still have a couple of days left to get er done.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Tie breaker situation, you say? Easy, I just need to score 33, then two scores of 20 won't be an issue :king: ... Like that'll ever happen :rofl:

Well, I know what I'll be doing in my free time!


----------



## Toolshed

If slop counts i think I got one or two points last night. I am so far out of practice its not funny....Newfound sobriety (that is only partly wanted) topped with seasonal depression is a real PITA....

I was also only shooting 1\4" (maybe 5\16??? I don't have one on me now) steel, not the CANNONBALLS you folk are lobbing downrange. ....


----------



## scouser

scouser said:


> scouser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Here is a video about my "first" attempt. It looks for me as if it is around 5 or 6 points. I am really sorry about the camera job and the quality.
> 
> @ Dear Bill!
> 
> Would you be please so kind and validate my points?
> 
> Thanks again for the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is another try with around 3-5 points.
Click to expand...

Hi Everyone,

Let me share some more videos with you. Unfortunatelly I could not break, but only set my personal record (6 points). Here are the links of the videos:

3th attempt - 2 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=54WiKZzXFzM

4th attempt - 0 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=OIgjUYjHwMk

5th attempt - 1 point

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=OGqxbQXCyu4

6th attempt - 4 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=OJYkqfioiHE

7th attempt - 3 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Bl8zE71mifY

8th attempt - 3 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=FYucDkhIEog

9th attempth - 3 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=AmLBdlj_IaE

10th attempt - 3 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=RH5mthdYiyU

11th attempt - 2 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=9OOuXR5mZ9A

12th attempt - 5 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=xII8JC7GdmA

13th attempt - 4 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=emZDL29mlUI

14th attempt - 6 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=8PVhiOy6weI

15th attempt - 2 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=54tFDxhXnIY

16th attempt - 6 points

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=zmUn5g9Xk50

Thank you for checking it!


----------



## BAT

Hi there!

This is my video entry # 1, I have to say this is really challenging! I have been practicing a lot!

Cheers!


----------



## BAT

Here is my video entry # 2, I think that´s it for tonight, I´m going to try to increase my score tomorrow after work.

Cheers!


----------



## Bill Hays

You've got tomorrow and Thursday until 7pm CST to get your entries in.

I'm really impressed with how some of you are shooting better than ever... it's really quite impressive to me

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 16 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 2 videos ... best score 5

20) unkraut 2 videos ... best score 5

21) BushpotChef 1 videos ... best score 8

22) BAT 2 videos ... best score 7

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## Covert5

Hi everyone, here's my third entry.


----------



## Toolshed

Video of try 10 which only looks like it got 3 points.





  








Target 10




__
Toolshed


__
Mar 15, 2018








I'm more interested in seeing if the video is OK.... 




This is my very first video upload and the first videos I've made for the forum here, so not even sure it's a valid vid....

All in all, not bad for having gout in both the pinkie toe AND in the big toe of the right foot.

Also for having had six fillings and a cap put on today. I am just now getting full feeling back in my lips.....

I also have an album of all the targets. http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/3145-shooting-march-14-2018/

Most were just wrecks....Or the target fell during the filming.

I do have all of the videos if you need to see any of them. I just didn't want to waste anyone's time with ALL of the failcopters.


----------



## BushpotChef

Toolshed said:


> Video of try 10 which only looks like it got 3 points.
> 
> I'm more interested in seeing if the video is OK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very first video upload and the first videos I've made for the forum here, so not even sure it's a valid vid....
> 
> All in all, not bad for having gout in both the pinkie toe AND in the big toe of the right foot.
> Also for having had six fillings and a cap put on today. I am just now getting full feeling back in my lips.....


Good for you for not letting the body rule the mind, keep it up m8!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 16 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 3 videos ... best score 5

20) unkraut 2 videos ... best score 5

21) BushpotChef 1 videos ... best score 8

22) BAT 2 videos ... best score 7

23) Toolshed 1 videos ... best score 3

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Febtarget.jpg


----------



## BAT

Hello everyone!

Well, I made another shooting with the target (After work, dinner, and play a little with my kids) And this is the best I could do.

I have some videos that I did not want to upload because i did not improved my mark (I made two 7 and one 6) so I only upoaded this one, I hope to get an extra point for hitting the spring clamp :slap: (it´s past midnight right now):






And this are the target pics:




























I want to thank Mr. Hays for making this shooting contest possible, I had a lot of fun and I could improve my shooting at the same time!

So, when is the next contest?

Cheers!


----------



## Toolshed

Yeah, Mr. Hays, thanks for getting me off my sorry-horse and back to shooting again!!! This is literally the first shooting i have done in about six months. As you can tell by 16 attempts and a whopping three points sing the best of those. Hopefully I'll get in another few rounds tonight.

I guess my video was up to snuff as Bill didn't say anything negative.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My final attempt. I believe I scored 7 points, but I feel this is my best effort of the challenge. I felt that I was focused on every shot and only had one shot that went wild (#8).


----------



## scouser

scouser said:


> scouser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scouser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Here is a video about my "first" attempt. It looks for me as if it is around 5 or 6 points. I am really sorry about the camera job and the quality.
> 
> @ Dear Bill!
> 
> Would you be please so kind and validate my points?
> 
> Thanks again for the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is another try with around 3-5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Let me share some more videos with you. Unfortunatelly I could not break, but only set my personal record (6 points). Here are the links of the videos:
> 
> 3th attempt - 2 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=54WiKZzXFzM
> 
> 4th attempt - 0 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=OIgjUYjHwMk
> 
> 5th attempt - 1 point
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=OGqxbQXCyu4
> 
> 6th attempt - 4 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=OJYkqfioiHE
> 
> 7th attempt - 3 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Bl8zE71mifY
> 
> 8th attempt - 3 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=FYucDkhIEog
> 
> 9th attempth - 3 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=AmLBdlj_IaE
> 
> 10th attempt - 3 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=RH5mthdYiyU
> 
> 11th attempt - 2 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=9OOuXR5mZ9A
> 
> 12th attempt - 5 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=xII8JC7GdmA
> 
> 13th attempt - 4 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=emZDL29mlUI
> 
> 14th attempt - 6 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=8PVhiOy6weI
> 
> 15th attempt - 2 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=54tFDxhXnIY
> 
> 16th attempt - 6 points
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=zmUn5g9Xk50
> 
> Thank you for checking it!
Click to expand...

Hello!

Here are the videos about my last attempts. Unfortunatelly I could not break my record (6 points) this time either, actually I cannot be proud of any of my tries. But that's how it goes... next time is the best time.  I need to practice much more. 

@Bill!

I would like to thank you the opportunity for organising these challenges and what you have done/do for this sport. Any of your products, inventions, tutorial videos are exceptional and beside creating these you even remain energy to strengthen the community with these kind of funny and educational games. I hope we can enjoy your activity for a long long time.  Thanks!

17th attempt - 4 points






18th attempt - 1 point






19th attempt - 2 points






20th attempt - 0 point






21st attempt - 3 points






22nd attempt - 2 points






23rd attempt - 0 point






24th attempt - 0 point






25th attempt - 3 points






26th attempt - 3 points






27th attempt - 1 point






28th attempt - 3 points






29th attempt - 0 point






30th attempt - 0 point


----------



## Toolshed

I'm here for y'all!! Had to tear down the 'range' downstairs to prepare for my son's birthday so no more on this one, but believe me, I will use this target in the future for fine tuning.


----------



## Bill Hays

Toolshed said:


> Yeah, Mr. Hays, thanks for getting me off my sorry-horse and back to shooting again!!! This is literally the first shooting i have done in about six months. As you can tell by 16 attempts and a whopping three points sing the best of those. Hopefully I'll get in another few rounds tonight.
> 
> I guess my video was up to snuff as Bill didn't say anything negative.


Like I said before... so long as we can tell what's going on and so forth, measurement is good etc.. Then I'm not to much of stickler, and your's was fine.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys.... This thing is done!

We will start the next contest after the tie breaker is finished.

I'll come up with a good and fair tie-breaker tomorrow... I have a few good ideas, but kind of want to think about it just a little more.

Also.... Everybody except the top two can go ahead and start pming their addresses to send the Red SEREs to... We should be able to have them out on Monday or Tuesday, we've got a lot to do otherwise this weekend.

Video count/best score

1) Grandpa Grumpy, videos 3 ... best score 8

2) deraNdy76, videos 3 ... best score 12

3) Beanflip, videos 4 ... best score 20

4) James West, videos 2 ... best score 18

5) Genoa Slingshot, 15 videos ... best score 10

6) MIsling, 8 videos .... best score 7

7) Larren Shot, 2 videos ... best score 9

8) Can Killa, 10 videos ... best score 8

9) you'llshootyereyeout 3 videos ... best score 20

10) Hobbit With A Slingshot 3 videos ... best score 7

11) theTurk 2 videos ... best score 12

12) Slingshot Dan 2 videos ... best score 18

13) Luck over skill 1 videos ... best score 7

14) SamuraiSamoht 5 videos ... best score 16

15) Phip Phill Eph 2 videos ... best score 12

16) pult421 1 videos ... best score 15

17) hdusch 2 videos ... best score 8

18) scouser 30 videos ... best score 6

19) covert5 3 videos ... best score 5

20) unkraut 2 videos ... best score 5

21) BushpotChef 1 videos ... best score 8

22) BAT 3 videos ... best score 7

23) Toolshed 1 videos ... best score 3


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Thanks for the challenge, Bill. I feel that I have gained quite of bit of accuracy by taking part in these two challenges. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Covert5

Mr. Hays, thank you so much for being so active on this forum, pushing this sport, and pushing us to be better!


----------



## James West

Thank yoi mr Hays


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thank you Bill!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

¡Gracias Señor Hays! The advice on focusing, on keeping the bands and target in focus simultaneously has really helped my shooting. Now all I need to do is practice...


----------



## Bill Hays

Hey, Guys.... you are the ones who deserve the respect... I know for a lot of you it was difficult to get on camera and show yourself, and others you might have been embarrassed... but you know something??? YOU, stepped up and made the decision to make yourself a better shooter and to ignore what others may think...

Now here's the biggest secret in life... With the daily bombardment of social media, the overflow of data and ever increasing amounts of stimulus.. period.... Quite honestly 99.9% of people don't even care what you look like, how you sound or even how good your shooting is... BUT, they do notice how well they do in comparison and the guys who shot the low scores... me included... it is and was YOUR efforts that gave more and more shooters the confidence to step up and try...

Nobody wants to be embarrassed and look like a fool.... but by you simply trying, getting out there and DOING.... YOU are inspiring more and more people... and THAT is pretty darn awesome!

When I get time this weekend, I'll be pulling down your addresses to send out the SEREs next week... So make sure I get your mailing information!

OKAY... here's the tiebreaker...

Beanflip and You'llShootYourEyeOut.... You have until Tuesday night at 7pm CST to turn in your targets..... no time limit, distance and verification rules are in effect....

10 meters.... 22 shots... shooting at eleven 3/4" spots... 2 points per hit... shoot with 3/8" or smaller ammo....

Have fun and let's see what you can do Guys!










Links to the PDF and JPG below:

http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.pdf

http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.jpg


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Bill Hays said:


> Hey, Guys.... you are the ones who deserve the respect... I know for a lot of you it was difficult to get on camera and show yourself, and others you might have been embarrassed... but you know something??? YOU, stepped up and made the decision to make yourself a better shooter and to ignore what others may think...
> Now here's the biggest secret in life... With the daily bombardment of social media, the overflow of data and ever increasing amounts of stimulus.. period.... Quite honestly 99.9% of people don't even care what you look like, how you sound or even how good your shooting is... BUT, they do notice how well they do in comparison and the guys who shot the low scores... me included... it is and was YOUR efforts that gave more and more shooters the confidence to step up and try...
> 
> Nobody wants to be embarrassed and look like a fool.... but by you simply trying, getting out there and DOING.... YOU are inspiring more and more people... and THAT is pretty darn awesome!
> 
> When I get time this weekend, I'll be pulling down your addresses to send out the SEREs next week... So make sure I get your mailing information!
> 
> OKAY... here's the tiebreaker...
> Beanflip and You'llShootYourEyeOut.... You have until Tuesday night at 7pm CST to turn in your targets..... no time limit, distance and verification rules are in effect....
> 10 meters.... 22 shots... shooting at eleven 3/4" spots... 2 points per hit... shoot with 3/8" or smaller ammo....
> Have fun and let's see what you can do Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to the PDF and JPG below:
> 
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.pdf
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.jpg


Thanks Mr Hays for taking the time to think of/judge this challenge. You are the reason I started shooting a slingshot and have been my inspiration to better my shooting ability.
Big thanks from me in the UK for all you have done and do ????????????

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> Hey, Guys.... you are the ones who deserve the respect... I know for a lot of you it was difficult to get on camera and show yourself, and others you might have been embarrassed... but you know something??? YOU, stepped up and made the decision to make yourself a better shooter and to ignore what others may think...
> Now here's the biggest secret in life... With the daily bombardment of social media, the overflow of data and ever increasing amounts of stimulus.. period.... Quite honestly 99.9% of people don't even care what you look like, how you sound or even how good your shooting is... BUT, they do notice how well they do in comparison and the guys who shot the low scores... me included... it is and was YOUR efforts that gave more and more shooters the confidence to step up and try...
> 
> Nobody wants to be embarrassed and look like a fool.... but by you simply trying, getting out there and DOING.... YOU are inspiring more and more people... and THAT is pretty darn awesome!
> 
> When I get time this weekend, I'll be pulling down your addresses to send out the SEREs next week... So make sure I get your mailing information!
> 
> OKAY... here's the tiebreaker...
> Beanflip and You'llShootYourEyeOut.... You have until Tuesday night at 7pm CST to turn in your targets..... no time limit, distance and verification rules are in effect....
> 10 meters.... 22 shots... shooting at eleven 3/4" spots... 2 points per hit... shoot with 3/8" or smaller ammo....
> Have fun and let's see what you can do Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to the PDF and JPG below:
> 
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.pdf
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.jpg


Matt and I have spoken this morning and have come to a gentleman's agreement. With your approval,
We propose only shooting the target one time, eleven shots , Live , using the Periscope app. The app allows for saving the video so it can be uploaded to YouTube as well as viewed live.

https://www.pscp.tv/#share


----------



## Bill Hays

Phip Phill Eph said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Guys.... you are the ones who deserve the respect... I know for a lot of you it was difficult to get on camera and show yourself, and others you might have been embarrassed... but you know something??? YOU, stepped up and made the decision to make yourself a better shooter and to ignore what others may think...
> Now here's the biggest secret in life... With the daily bombardment of social media, the overflow of data and ever increasing amounts of stimulus.. period.... Quite honestly 99.9% of people don't even care what you look like, how you sound or even how good your shooting is... BUT, they do notice how well they do in comparison and the guys who shot the low scores... me included... it is and was YOUR efforts that gave more and more shooters the confidence to step up and try...
> 
> Nobody wants to be embarrassed and look like a fool.... but by you simply trying, getting out there and DOING.... YOU are inspiring more and more people... and THAT is pretty darn awesome!
> 
> When I get time this weekend, I'll be pulling down your addresses to send out the SEREs next week... So make sure I get your mailing information!
> 
> OKAY... here's the tiebreaker...
> Beanflip and You'llShootYourEyeOut.... You have until Tuesday night at 7pm CST to turn in your targets..... no time limit, distance and verification rules are in effect....
> 10 meters.... 22 shots... shooting at eleven 3/4" spots... 2 points per hit... shoot with 3/8" or smaller ammo....
> Have fun and let's see what you can do Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to the PDF and JPG below:
> 
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.pdf
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Hays for taking the time to think of/judge this challenge. You are the reason I started shooting a slingshot and have been my inspiration to better my shooting ability.
> Big thanks from me in the UK for all you have done and do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No, Thank YOU Phil!

At heart, I'm more of a teacher type person.... and helping out people who are interested in the same things I'm interested in... well it's like the frosting on the cake.


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Guys.... you are the ones who deserve the respect... I know for a lot of you it was difficult to get on camera and show yourself, and others you might have been embarrassed... but you know something??? YOU, stepped up and made the decision to make yourself a better shooter and to ignore what others may think...
> Now here's the biggest secret in life... With the daily bombardment of social media, the overflow of data and ever increasing amounts of stimulus.. period.... Quite honestly 99.9% of people don't even care what you look like, how you sound or even how good your shooting is... BUT, they do notice how well they do in comparison and the guys who shot the low scores... me included... it is and was YOUR efforts that gave more and more shooters the confidence to step up and try...
> 
> Nobody wants to be embarrassed and look like a fool.... but by you simply trying, getting out there and DOING.... YOU are inspiring more and more people... and THAT is pretty darn awesome!
> 
> When I get time this weekend, I'll be pulling down your addresses to send out the SEREs next week... So make sure I get your mailing information!
> 
> OKAY... here's the tiebreaker...
> Beanflip and You'llShootYourEyeOut.... You have until Tuesday night at 7pm CST to turn in your targets..... no time limit, distance and verification rules are in effect....
> 10 meters.... 22 shots... shooting at eleven 3/4" spots... 2 points per hit... shoot with 3/8" or smaller ammo....
> Have fun and let's see what you can do Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to the PDF and JPG below:
> 
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.pdf
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FebuaryTieBreak.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt and I have spoken this morning and have come to a gentleman's agreement. With your approval,
> We propose only shooting the target one time, eleven shots , Live , using the Periscope app. The app allows for saving the video so it can be uploaded to YouTube as well as viewed live.
> 
> https://www.pscp.tv/#share
Click to expand...

Mike, Matt... that's fine. So long as we have a winner, and the videos are posted here, on this thread.

You have to remember... many of us don't have the whole "live streaming internet" ability because of their connection speeds and bandwidth issues (me included with that).

Generally speaking... the more shots taken, the more separation between two shooters... and I've seen both you guys shoot personally... and I know you're very very close... so if you can get the separation in 11 shots instead of 22... then go for it... but just remember, you do have the option for up to 22 shots..

Anyway, just make sure the final cuts are done up on youtube and posted on this thread... everything else, both you guys are more than capable of taking care of... I'm sure


----------



## Toolshed

Very kind words Mr, Hays, and that is one reason I'll always count you as one of my faves!

Yeah, It was tough knowing I wouldn't place, and that my phat arse would be on video in front of the world, showing folks how crappy I shoot. But I wanted to take that challenge, and I wanted to motivate myself to shoot, and I want to keep trying and get nothing but better at this.

Now to make more targets and get my sorry butt out and shoot some more.


----------



## BAT

Toolshed said:


> Very kind words Mr, Hays, and that is one reason I'll always count you as one of my faves!
> 
> Yeah, It was tough knowing I wouldn't place, and that my phat arse would be on video in front of the world, showing folks how crappy I shoot. But I wanted to take that challenge, and I wanted to motivate myself to shoot, and I want to keep trying and get nothing but better at this.
> 
> Now to make more targets and get my sorry butt out and shoot some more.


That´s the spirit! Practice is the key!!


----------



## Beanflip

Well ...hold your nose because I stunk it up royally. It could not have gone much worse. I shot poorly, my devise only saved the last 32 seconds, and I forgot to prove the distance. The full stream is good but as of now is the only complete video available. 

https://www.pscp.tv/w/bX69ozEwMzQ3ODY4fDFncXh2cEJEYVJxR0IvqVfuR0FScOx79iH6BV2K5Yxyl72-1dnCt7OSfUDsJg==


----------



## Beanflip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

https://www.pscp.tv/w/bX7-azEwMzQ3ODY4fDFZcUdvTHd3TVBOSnY9vYd-grtQR5bJss3QOurJlQ5Mz9WTBCsLLKtQYALBFw==

Will have the YouTube version up shortly.


----------



## Beanflip

Trying to rotate video.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

The app mike and I used to do our live stream for some reason has rotated the video when uploaded to YouTube. Anyway, sry for the inconvenience. Here are the two shooting videos.

Shots 1-11





Shots 12-22





Thanks Bill for a very entertaining and skill honing (this last go round withstanding hahaha) comp.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay... it looks like Beanflip is the winner!

It's amazing to me how just changing the look of a target can change the hit ratios... I think it may be all about the focus and how some things are just a lot easier to focus on...

I've got a few things that need doing on the farm, and one of our other farms... so we're going to get everything out this week but obviously not today!

The next contest... it'll start next week... and it should really pull in the focus...

Think Carnival, Side show.... shoot out the star and win the bear.... Now you've got the idea!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Bill Hays said:


> Okay... it looks like Beanflip is the winner!
> 
> It's amazing to me how just changing the look of a target can change the hit ratios... I think it may be all about the focus and how some things are just a lot easier to focus on...
> 
> I've got a few things that need doing on the farm, and one of our other farms... so we're going to get everything out this week but obviously not today!
> 
> The next contest... it'll start next week... and it should really pull in the focus...
> Think Carnival, Side show.... shoot out the star and win the bear.... Now you've got the idea!


Congrats to the winner! 

Can't wait to see the next contest!


----------



## Covert5

Wow that looked like a hard and challenging tie breaker target! Great job guys. Congratulations beanflip!

Looking forward to the next challenge!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Congrats Beanflip! I think the distance change was harder to deal with than the target swap for me. Took me a couple of days to get comfortable shooting 10m after spending all that time at 21’. I’ve continued to shoot the tiebreak target and am pleased how quickly my groups have started to come together. I think this target will become part of my practice regimen. Thanks again Bill.


----------



## James West

Well done beanflip


----------



## BAT

Congrats to Beanflip and YSYEO, amazing shooters! and to all of the participants!

And many thanks to Mr. Hays, can´t wait to see the next challenge!

I´ll better start practicing!

Cheers!


----------



## Beanflip

Good shooting every one! Great fun and outstanding participation!


----------



## hdusch

Thanks Bill...I got the Red SERE in the mail yesterday. Looking forward to trying it out. Planned on shooting it today, but it snowed last night! Maybe if it warms up later.


----------



## Beanflip

Mine arrived today! Thank you Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays

Have fun Guys!

The next contest will take place just as soon as the weather clears up enough.... I want it to be outdoors and it's just a little to windy and cold right now to do it right.

What's bad about it is, our baseball preseason tournament starts Friday.... and it looking like it's going to be not so fun this year... those that know me, know that we always take time out for the kids in the spring and devote a lot of time to getting them as good as they can be... but this year it's just been nasty so far... and I really want it to be nice because we're training Ben to pitch and he actually looks like he might have a chance to be one of the better ones in the league...


----------



## BushpotChef

Bill Hays said:


> Have fun Guys!
> 
> The next contest will take place just as soon as the weather clears up enough.... I want it to be outdoors and it's just a little to windy and cold right now to do it right.
> 
> What's bad about it is, our baseball preseason tournament starts Friday.... and it looking like it's going to be not so fun this year... those that know me, know that we always take time out for the kids in the spring and devote a lot of time to getting them as good as they can be... but this year it's just been nasty so far... and I really want it to be nice because we're training Ben to pitch and he actually looks like he might have a chance to be one of the better ones in the league...


Your dedication to your family and our sport inspire me greatly. Thank you for your continued enthusiasm and creativity regarding these contests;

It's contagious! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

Are we all able to participate in these contests? I know I have no chance of winning, as I got hold of a slingshot 15 days ago for the first time, but I think it will help improve my accuracy.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

skropi said:


> Are we all able to participate in these contests? I know I have no chance of winning, as I got hold of a slingshot 15 days ago for the first time, but I think it will help improve my accuracy.


Anybody can participate and I urge you to give the next challenge a try. You will definitely improve. Shooting in front of the camera can be a little unnerving but it is good practice and will help if you can get to a tournament.


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> Are we all able to participate in these contests? I know I have no chance of winning, as I got hold of a slingshot 15 days ago for the first time, but I think it will help improve my accuracy.


Generally there's a minimum number of posts for a newer member, but your dedication to your thread tracking your progress might make you above the law on this one lol. Just have a look through all the threads you find interesting and make relevant posts regarding the topic.

Easiest to way to boost posts - post haste. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we all able to participate in these contests? I know I have no chance of winning, as I got hold of a slingshot 15 days ago for the first time, but I think it will help improve my accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally there's a minimum number of posts for a newer member, but your dedication to your thread tracking your progress might make you above the law on this one lol. Just have a look through all the threads you find interesting and make relevant posts regarding the topic.
> 
> Easiest to way to boost posts - post haste.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My aim right now is not winning or anything, my skills are not up to par yet anyway. It is more of a chance to show the way I shoot and keep the pressure up for myself to improve


----------



## Jolly Roger

This is Bill Hays contest. He won't require you to be overly verbose in order to participate in the contest. His goal is to promote slingshot shooting and to help each of us to improve our skills in slingshot shooting. You might surprise yourself and end up with a new Pocket Predator Slingshot next month.


----------



## Bill Hays

skropi said:


> Are we all able to participate in these contests? I know I have no chance of winning, as I got hold of a slingshot 15 days ago for the first time, but I think it will help improve my accuracy.


Yes, like said before... these "contests" are really more like challenges... set up to help us all improve our shooting and expertise.

Beginner to "Master", all are welcome.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My red S.E.R.E. arrived yesterday. I am really liking this slingshot. It is going be one of my favorites.








I was able to get a few shots in last night. Keep in mind that I have not shot since the last challenge ended.





Thanks Bill, for the challenges and for the S.E.R.E.


----------



## Covert5

Hi all!

SLINGMAIL!!!! I received my red S.E.R.E. today! It is awesome! I can't wait to band it up! I'm so tempted to call in sick at work! Lol

Thank you so much Mr. Hays for all you do for us on this forum!


----------



## Bill Hays

Covert5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> SLINGMAIL!!!! I received my red S.E.R.E. today! It is awesome! I can't wait to band it up! I'm so tempted to call in sick at work! Lol
> 
> Thank you so much Mr. Hays for all you do for us on this forum!


Have fun Man!

We sent out all the red SEREs with some cheap Chinese bands I've been experimenting with... perfect for 3/8" steel

Since most are shooting smaller ammo... and the next round of challenge will be best shot with 3/8 or smaller, I thought these would be the perfect bandsets to send instead of our usual ones which are better for 1/2"


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Bill Hays said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> SLINGMAIL!!!! I received my red S.E.R.E. today! It is awesome! I can't wait to band it up! I'm so tempted to call in sick at work! Lol
> 
> Thank you so much Mr. Hays for all you do for us on this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun Man!
> 
> We sent out all the red SEREs with some cheap Chinese bands I've been experimenting with... perfect for 3/8" steel
> Since most are shooting smaller ammo... and the next round of challenge will be best shot with 3/8 or smaller, I thought these would be the perfect bandsets to send instead of our usual ones which are better for 1/2"
Click to expand...

I honestly can't wait to try my 'S.E.R.E.
you don't see many slingshot in this style in the UK but one of our best shooters has a home made frame that is similar so hopefully it will improve my shooting 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

Im getting excited now 
Cant wait


----------



## BushpotChef

James West said:


> Im getting excited now
> Cant wait


I hear you man! I'm up in Canada so I'm hoping I don't have to wait extra long - I've wanted a Pocket Predator forever! I mean up until now I've been imitating Mr.Hays anyway so I might as well have one of his superb slingshots to complete the look right? LOL 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

BushpotChef said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting excited now
> Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you man! I'm up in Canada so I'm hoping I don't have to wait extra long - I've wanted a Pocket Predator forever! I mean up until now I've been imitating Mr.Hays anyway so I might as well have one of his superb slingshots to complete the look right? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Which model are you hoping for?


----------



## BushpotChef

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting excited now
> Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you man! I'm up in Canada so I'm hoping I don't have to wait extra long - I've wanted a Pocket Predator forever! I mean up until now I've been imitating Mr.Hays anyway so I might as well have one of his superb slingshots to complete the look right? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which model are you hoping for?
Click to expand...

Well I've got the red SERE coming that I won in last month's contest so I'm quite happy about that! The one I've always wanted was the Hathcock Target Sniper. Not only is it the frame design I like most, I'm actually also a huge fan of Carlos Hathcock and a huge history buff. Here's a picture of my copy of marine sniper, the biography of Carlos Hathcock and a Chronicle of his exploits in Vietnam.

Some day maybe! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## James West

The eagle has landed 
Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it


----------



## BushpotChef

James West said:


> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it


Waaahhhh! I'm terrible at waiting for things! Lol very nice, are those little black things ties for shooting arrows?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

James West said:


> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it


Awesomeness. If yours has landed mine can't be far behind. Got my giddy head on haha

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

BushpotChef said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it
> 
> 
> 
> Waaahhhh! I'm terrible at waiting for things! Lol very nice, are those little black things ties for shooting arrows?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I believe that those are what Mr. Hays calls smart ties, used for tying on bands with no tools, not even string. He has a video on his website.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

MIsling said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it
> 
> 
> 
> Waaahhhh! I'm terrible at waiting for things! Lol very nice, are those little black things ties for shooting arrows?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that those are what Mr. Hays calls smart ties, used for tying on bands with no tools, not even string. He has a video on his website.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification I'll have a look. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Got my Sere today! Thanks so much Bill. Can’t wait to get some range time with it.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Got mine today as well!

Thanks very much Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays

BushpotChef said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting excited now
> Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you man! I'm up in Canada so I'm hoping I don't have to wait extra long - I've wanted a Pocket Predator forever! I mean up until now I've been imitating Mr.Hays anyway so I might as well have one of his superb slingshots to complete the look right? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which model are you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've got the red SERE coming that I won in last month's contest so I'm quite happy about that! The one I've always wanted was the Hathcock Target Sniper. Not only is it the frame design I like most, I'm actually also a huge fan of Carlos Hathcock and a huge history buff. Here's a picture of my copy of marine sniper, the biography of Carlos Hathcock and a Chronicle of his exploits in Vietnam.
> 
> Some day maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is one of my favorite books of all time... I met Gunny Hathcock when I was a kid, he was the honored presenter for a youth shoot I won... We took him to dinner and I've got to say, there's probably never a more humble for as accomplished man as he was, ever.


----------



## Bill Hays

BushpotChef said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it
> 
> 
> 
> Waaahhhh! I'm terrible at waiting for things! Lol very nice, are those little black things ties for shooting arrows?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Should be there soon... soon



Phip Phill Eph said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomeness. If yours has landed mine can't be far behind. Got my giddy head on haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have fun my friend!



MIsling said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it
> 
> 
> 
> Waaahhhh! I'm terrible at waiting for things! Lol very nice, are those little black things ties for shooting arrows?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that those are what Mr. Hays calls smart ties, used for tying on bands with no tools, not even string. He has a video on his website.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Gotta call 'em something... smart ties just sounds better than "Dumb ties"!



James West said:


> The eagle has landed
> Thank you mr Hays looking forward to shooting it


Sweet!



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Got mine today as well!
> 
> Thanks very much Bill!


Nice picture! I think your camera is probably much better than mine....


----------



## BushpotChef

Bill Hays said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting excited now
> Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you man! I'm up in Canada so I'm hoping I don't have to wait extra long - I've wanted a Pocket Predator forever! I mean up until now I've been imitating Mr.Hays anyway so I might as well have one of his superb slingshots to complete the look right? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which model are you hoping for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've got the red SERE coming that I won in last month's contest so I'm quite happy about that! The one I've always wanted was the Hathcock Target Sniper. Not only is it the frame design I like most, I'm actually also a huge fan of Carlos Hathcock and a huge history buff. Here's a picture of my copy of marine sniper, the biography of Carlos Hathcock and a Chronicle of his exploits in Vietnam.
> 
> Some day maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is one of my favorite books of all time... I met Gunny Hathcock when I was a kid, he was the honored presenter for a youth shoot I won... We took him to dinner and I've got to say, there's probably never a more humble for as accomplished man as he was, ever.
Click to expand...

That's so incredible. He really comes across in the interviews I've seen of him as a reserved individual. His accomplishments are something I try to think about whenever I need inspiritation to to do my very best. That must have been surreal to meet him. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larren Shot

Question about shooting ttf guys I've always shoot Ott but when I shoot Ttf I can't aim like you guys say to aim. I line the bands parallel with my target and when I release my shot it hits low so what I have to do to compensate for that is raise my fork slightly to be on target but then my target will be out of focus because my fork will be in the way of my sight. If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about then I will make a demonstration vid to better explain what I found out that works for me so far is to just put the middle of the fork over my target then line up the bands after the target would once again be out of sight but it seems to work for me. Let me know if any of you all ran into this problem thanks


----------



## BushpotChef

Larren Shot said:


> Question about shooting ttf guys I've always shoot Ott but when I shoot Ttf I can't aim like you guys say to aim. I line the bands parallel with my target and when I release my shot it hits low so what I have to do to compensate for that is raise my fork slightly to be on target but then my target will be out of focus because my fork will be in the way of my sight. If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about then I will make a demonstration vid to better explain what I found out that works for me so far is to just put the middle of the fork over my target then line up the bands after the target would once again be out of sight but it seems to work for me. Let me know if any of you all ran into this problem thanks


Do you use a fixed or floating anchor point may I ask?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Larren--If you want to keep the target unobscured, you could try lowering your anchor point (Hence BC's question).


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Larren--If you want to keep the target unobscured, you could try lowering your anchor point (Hence BC's question).


 :yeahthat:


----------



## BushpotChef

That's indeed why I asked lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Larren Shot said:


> Question about shooting ttf guys I've always shoot Ott but when I shoot Ttf I can't aim like you guys say to aim. I line the bands parallel with my target and when I release my shot it hits low so what I have to do to compensate for that is raise my fork slightly to be on target but then my target will be out of focus because my fork will be in the way of my sight. If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about then I will make a demonstration vid to better explain what I found out that works for me so far is to just put the middle of the fork over my target then line up the bands after the target would once again be out of sight but it seems to work for me. Let me know if any of you all ran into this problem thanks


Lower your anchor, and see where that takes you until you find your sweet spot. It's all trial and error.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larren Shot

I put the anchor point to my between my cheek and eye


----------



## theTurk

Larren Shot said:


> I put the anchor point to my between my cheek and eye


Lower it to your cheek , and see if you're getting better accuracy.

Another option is if you prefer not to raise your frame higher or drop your anchor lower is trying to get hold of a TTF frame with a smaller fork width. This will allow you to keep your anchor at the same spot as you're already used to shooting OTT. Find out what the fork width on your most accurate OTT frame is and look for a similar if not exact fork width on a new TTF
frame. Hope this helps...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

theTurk said:


> Larren Shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put the anchor point to my between my cheek and eye
> 
> 
> 
> Lower it to your cheek , and see if you're getting better accuracy.
> 
> Another option is if you prefer not to raise your frame higher (you really don't want this as it will obviously obscure your target) or drop your anchor lower is trying to get hold of a TTF frame with a smaller fork width. This will allow you to keep your anchor at the same spot as you're already used to shooting OTT. Find out what the fork width on your most accurate OTT frame is and look for a similar if not exact fork width on a new TTF
> frame. Hope this helps...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

As these lads stated above, lower your anchor a touch at a time until you hit you're mark. After that it's just burning that new spot into your mind as your new established anchor point. Best of luck to ya . 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Larren Shot said:


> Question about shooting ttf guys I've always shoot Ott but when I shoot Ttf I can't aim like you guys say to aim. I line the bands parallel with my target and when I release my shot it hits low so what I have to do to compensate for that is raise my fork slightly to be on target but then my target will be out of focus because my fork will be in the way of my sight. If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about then I will make a demonstration vid to better explain what I found out that works for me so far is to just put the middle of the fork over my target then line up the bands after the target would once again be out of sight but it seems to work for me. Let me know if any of you all ran into this problem thanks


Try to ask in the newbie question forum, this is the Pocket Predator shooting contest thread.
Anyway, you have to lowering anchor or increase the speed or to shoot a frame with narrow forks or reduce the ammo weight or...


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Larren Shot said:


> Question about shooting ttf guys I've always shoot Ott but when I shoot Ttf I can't aim like you guys say to aim. I line the bands parallel with my target and when I release my shot it hits low so what I have to do to compensate for that is raise my fork slightly to be on target but then my target will be out of focus because my fork will be in the way of my sight. If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about then I will make a demonstration vid to better explain what I found out that works for me so far is to just put the middle of the fork over my target then line up the bands after the target would once again be out of sight but it seems to work for me. Let me know if any of you all ran into this problem thanks


Lower your anchor point on your face slightly and it will lift the shot into view 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Red SERE is arrived in Italy! 
Thank you Bill.


----------



## BAT

My Red S.E.R.E. is in the HOUSE!!!

Thanks a lot Mr. Hays! This slingshot is awesome! I was hitting a can at 10 meters right from the box!


----------



## BushpotChef

I've never been so simultaneously happy for everyone and envious at the same time LOL.

PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE! LOL 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Absolutely AWESOME !!! 
Thanks Mr Hays for a great challenge and an even greater reward. 
.
Right... time to take this bad boy for a spin hahaha ????








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Phip Phill Eph said:


> Absolutely AWESOME !!!
> Thanks Mr Hays for a great challenge and an even greater reward.
> .
> Right... time to take this bad boy for a spin hahaha ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180420_123411.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


*stifles tears*

I'm very happy for you two, you look like you'll make each other very happy..LOL

Very sweet, enjoy man. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Thank you very much Mr. Bill Hays for this incredible prize and a great little challenge! I will certainly be using this beauty in this upcoming challenge, it's super comfortable and a very intuitive 'point' shooter. I've been beating the snot out of my 1" rubber hose target at 21" all afternoon and man I feel like I can't miss! The beavertail is also interesting as it feels like it will aid in drawing more aggressive hunting bands and in shooting arrows. After tying on a lanyard from @raventree78 I'd say it's a pretty complete and respectable setup!

Can't wait for the next challenge, I better get practicing - Thanks again Bill!! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

Ahh yes, a raventree lanyard. Those things work really well. I meet up with other homeschoolers once a week, and for the past few months I have been bringing my slingshots. I finally inspired one of my friends to get a slingshot himself. He got a Torque, and when he was shooting he accidentally let the frame go. It narrowly missed his face. I had a lanyard from raventree, so I tied it on his slingshot. It saved his face twice. He hopefully will switch to less heavy bands, but if he doesn't, raventree will have kept some one's eye intact.


----------



## skropi

Yep, I never shoot whithout a lanyard and safety glasses on. I am actually less accurate without them, just because of the anxiety of something going wrong.
The red SERE is beautiful btw!


----------



## BushpotChef

The Norseman said:


> Ahh yes, a raventree lanyard. Those things work really well. I meet up with other homeschoolers once a week, and for the past few months I have been bringing my slingshots. I finally inspired one of my friends to get a slingshot himself. He got a Torque, and when he was shooting he accidentally let the frame go. It narrowly missed his face. I had a lanyard from raventree, so I tied it on his slingshot. It saved his face twice. He hopefully will switch to less heavy bands, but if he doesn't, raventree will have kept some one's eye intact.


Well, h ells bells that's an endorsement if I ever heard one! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

skropi said:


> Yep, I never shoot whithout a lanyard and safety glasses on. I am actually less accurate without them, just because of the anxiety of something going wrong.
> The red SERE is beautiful btw!


Im trying to remember to wear my glasses so if you guys see me shooting without them, please feel free to bust my chops. Im an artist, a cook, a writer, and a marksman.

If I were to lose my sight, I would indeed lose myself.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Also thanks for the compliment I'm very happy with it, incredible looker in my eyes. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip

I am liking the yellow bands that came with the Sere.


----------



## BushpotChef

Beanflip said:


> I am liking the yellow bands that came with the Sere.


I hear that!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larren Shot

Any info on a new contest?


----------



## hoggy

cool


----------

